# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  فوائد فقهية متجدد

## فوائد فقهية

خدمة جديدة مفيدة مجانية بعنوان: 

(*فوائد فقهية*)
ينشر فيها كل يوم فائدة منتقاة من فتاوى العلماء، ومسائل من تحريرات الفقهاء، ولطائف من أخبارهم. 
بإشراف الشيخ: نايف اليحيى 
@Naif_ALYahya

من رغب الاشتراك في الخدمة عبر
الواتساب يرسل كلمة: (اشتراك) إلى الرقم 00966578038154

وعبر التلقرام  
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh

وسأنقل لكم بإذن الله كل يوم في هذه الصفحة الفوائد التي تطرح هناك


*(الأسئلة والمقترحات تطرح على الشيخ في صفحته في تويتر، أنا هنا ناقل فقط)
كتب الله الأجر لي ولكم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال في الدر المختار: 

وقد قيل:
إذا ما اعتز ذو علم بعلم 
فعلم الفقه أولى باعتزاز

فكم طيب يفوح ولا كمسك 
وكم طير يطير ولا كبازي 

وقد مدحه الله تعالى بتسميته خيرا بقوله تعالى: - { ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا } - وقد فسر الحكمة زمرة أرباب التفسير بعلم الفروع الذي هو علم الفقه.

تفقه فإن الفقه أفضل قائد 
إلى البر والتقوى وأعدل قاصد 

وكن مستفيدا كل يوم زيادة 
من الفقه واسبح في بحور الفوائد 

فإن فقيها واحدا متورعا 
أشد على الشيطان من ألف عابد

ومن كلام علي رضي الله عنه: 
ما الفضل إلا لأهل العلم إنهم 
على الهدى لمن استهدى أدلاء 

ووزن كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه 
والجاهلون لأهل العلم أعداء 

ففز بعلم ولا تجهل به أبدا 
الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء 

(الدر المختار للحصكفي ١/١٠٣،١٠٤)
---------------------------------------------------

‘‘*خدمة فوائد فقهية*‘‘ 
*للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
**00966578038154**وعبر التلقرام* https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
*شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هنيئاً لمن طلب الفائدة وسلك طريق العلم 

قال ابن جماعة:

في الحديث: (من سلَكَ طريقًا يَبتَغي فيهِ عِلمًا سلَكَ اللَّهُ بِهِ طريقًا إلى الجنَّةِ، وإنَّ الملائِكَةَ لتَضعُ أجنحتَها لطالبِ العلمِ، وإنَّ العالِمَ ليستغفرُ لَهُ مَن في السَّمواتِ ومَن في الأرضِ حتَّى الحيتان في الماءِ)

واعلم أنه لا رتبة فوق رتبة من تشتغل الملائكة وغيرهم بالاستغفار والدعاء له، وتضع له أجنحتها، وإنه لينافس فى دعاء الرجل الصالح أو من يظن صلاحه فكيف بدعاء الملائكة؟!

 وقد اختلف فى معنى وضع أجنحتها 
فقيل: التواضع له، 
وقيل: النزول عنده والحضور معه، 
وقيل: التوقير والتعظيم له، 
وقيل: معناه تحمله عليها فتعينه على بلوغ مقاصده. 

قال معاذ رضي الله عنه: تعلموا العلم فإن تعلمه حسنة، وطلبه عبادة، ومذاكرته تسبيح، والبحث عنه جهاد، وبذله قربة، وتعليمه من لا يعلمه صدقة.
 (تذكرة السامع والمتكلم: ص ٣٨).

قال ابن حجر: 
وقوله عز وجل: {رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا}
واضح الدلالة في فضل العلم، لأن الله تعالى لم يأمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بطلب الازدياد من شيء إلا من العلم، والمراد بالعلم العلم الشرعي الذي يفيد معرفة ما يجب على المكلف من أمر دينه في عباداته ومعاملاته، والعلم بالله وصفاته وما يجب له من القيام بأمره وتنزيهه عن النقائص، ومدار ذلك على التفسير والحديث والفقه.
(فتح الباري 1/141)

---------------------------------------------------

‘‘*خدمة فوائد فقهية*‘‘ 
*للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
**00966578038154**وعبر التلقرام* https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
*شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من الخطأ عند بعض المصلين أن يقرأ بقلبه القرآن والأذكار ولا يحرك لسانه بذلك

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 
يجب أن يحرك لسانه بالذكر الواجب في الصلاة من القراءة ونحوها مع القدرة، ويستحب ذلك في الذكر المستحب، والمشهور من مذهب الشافعي وأحمد أن يكون بحيث يسمع نفسه إذا لم يكن ثم مانع. (مختصر الفتاوى المصرية ص43)

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله: 
(القراءة لابد أن تكون باللسان، فإذا قرأ الإنسان بقلبه في الصلاة فإن ذلك لا يجزئه).
(مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين 13/156).


فائدة أخرى:
سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله: 
ما حكم قراءة القرآن بالقلب -أي: بالسر- دون تحريك الشفتين والإنسان أيضاً على جنابة؟

فأجاب:
(ليس هذه قراءة، هذا استحضار، القراءة لا بد أن تكون باللسان والشفتين، لا بد من شيء يسمع، يسمعه الإنسان، فالقراءة بالقلب ليست قراءة إنما هي تدبر وتأمل فقط، ولهذا لا بأس للجنب وغيره أن يتأمل ويتدبر بالقلب) منقول من موقع الشيخ.

تنبيه: وليس المقصود من ذلك أن يرفع صوته بقدر يشوش به على من يصلي بجواره فهذا منهي عنه.

-------------------------------------------

‘‘*خدمة فوائد فقهية*‘‘ 
*للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
**00966578038154**وعبر التلقرام* https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
*شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم ، ومرحبا بكم في مجلسكم العلمي وبفوائدكم الفقهية العلمية .
"من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين".

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> بارك الله فيكم ، ومرحبا بكم في مجلسكم العلمي وبفوائدكم الفقهية العلمية .
> "من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين".


وفيكم بارك الله، جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

- تخصيص آخر العام الهجري بعبادة معينة لا أصل له، ولذلك فالرسائل التي ترسل: (اختم عامك بكذا من العبادات) لا أصل له، وهو من البدع الإضافية.

- لكن يذكّر الناس بمحاسبة النفس، فهي مشروعة كل وقت، وعند تغير الأحوال، كان عمر رضي الله عنه إذا غربت الشمس ضرب قدمه بالدرة وقال: يا نفس ماذا عملت اليوم؟ 

- إذا كان للإنسان عبادة يداوم عليها كصيام الأثنين مثلا فوافق نهاية العام فلا بأس أن يصوم لأنه لم يقصد التخصيص.

(ما سبق من كلام الشيخ أ.د. سعد الخثلان)


والبعض يظن أنه وقت رفع الأعمال وهذا غير صحيح.

قال ابن القيم: 

- عمل العام يرفع في شعبان، كما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق أنه شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال. 

- ويعرض عمل الأُسبوع يوم الأثنين والخميس، كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

- ويعرض عمل اليوم في آخره والليلة في آخرها، كما في حديث أبي موسى الذي رواه البخاري.

- ثم إذا انقضى الأجل رفع العمل كله وعرض على الله وطويت الصحف، وهذا عرض آخر.

(طريق الهجرتين ص٧٥)
-----------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘ 
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154**وعبر التلقرام*https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
*شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إذا اشترى المرء الأرض ولم يقصد عند شرائه تقليبها والتصرف فيها أو التربص بنية الربح والنماء، فلا زكاة عليه.

:evergreen_tree: تؤثر نية التربص والبيع في المستقبل في زكاة العقار، فيجب عليه أن يزكي، لأنه ناوٍ عند شراء الأرض التجارة.

:evergreen_tree: تجب الزكاة في العقار كل سنة، ونية التربص لا أثر لها في وجوب الزكاة كل عام.

:evergreen_tree: إذا كان يرغب في البيع ويجد من يشتريها، فيقومها وقت حلول الحول بما يباع به غالبا في ذلك الوقت على البيع المعروف دون بيع الضرورة.

:evergreen_tree: إذا كان يتربص بها سنوات، أو ينتظر وقتاً معيناً أو ثمناً محدداً وليس هو وقته الآن، فلأنه ناوٍ للبيع وقاصد للنماء وجب عليه الزكاة، ولأن القيمة العادلة الحقيقية هي قيمة ما ابتاعها به، فيجب عليه أن يزكي كل سنة بسعر الشراء، حتى يأتي الوقت الذي يرغب ببيعها.

(أثر الطوارئ على نية زكاة العقار د. عبد الله بن ناصر السلمي ص90 - 89)، وهو كتاب لطيف مفيد. 


:evergreen_tree: وذكر ابن تيمية قول الأئمة الأربعة وأنهم (متفقون على وجوبها في عرض التجارة، سواء كان التاجر مقيماً أو مسافراً، وسواءً كان متربصاً -وهو الذي يشتري التجارة وقت رخصها ويدخرها إلى وقت ارتفاع السعر- أو مديراً كالتجار الذين في الحوانيت). (مجموع الفتاوى 45/25).
------------------------------


​*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘* *للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154*
*وعبر التلقرام
*https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
*شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أدرك مع الإمام أقل من ركعة في صلاة الجمعة، كأن يدركه بعد أن رفع رأسه من ركوع الركعة الثانية فقد فاتته الجمعة، وعليه أن يصليها ظهرا أربع ركعات.

:evergreen_tree: قال الترمذي: (والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم، قالوا: من أدرك ركعة من الجمعة صلى إليها أخرى، ومن أدركهم جلوسا صلى أربعا).

:evergreen_tree: ومما يدل على ذلك حديث: (من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة)، ومفهومه أن من أدرك أقل من ركعة لم يكن مدركا للصلاة.

(ينظر: أحكام حضور المساجد للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان ص266) وهو كتاب نافع جدير بالقراءة. 
-------------------------------

​*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154وعبر التلقرامhttps://telegram.me/Fiiqh
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ذكر الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه: (جلاء الأفهام في فضل الصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام) أربعون خصلة وثمرة يجنيها من يكثر الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها:

*** حصول عشر صلوات من الله على المصلي مرة.
*** يكتب له عشر حسنات ويمحو عنه عشر سيئات.
*** أن يرفع له عشر درجات.

*** أنّه يرجى إجابة دعائه إذا قدمها أمامه فهي تصاعد الدعاء إلى عند رب العالمين.
*** أنّها سبب لشفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قرنها بسؤال الوسيلة له، أو إفرادها.
*** أنّها سبب لغفران الذنوب.

*** أنّها سبب لكفاية الله ما أهمه.
*** أنّها سبب لقرب العبد منه صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة.
*** أنّها سبب لنفي الفقر.
----------------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرامhttps://telegram.me/Fiiqhشاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أكثرَ الترمذي في سننه من العزو إلى اختيارات الشافعي، وقد أخذ أكثرها من الزعفراني إلا ما يتعلق بالوضوء والصلاة كما ذكر ذلك في العلل. 

والزعفراني من نَقلة مذهب الشافعي القديم في العراق كما ذكر النووي في تهذيب الأسماء واللغات ١٦٠/١

وعليه فينظر في مذهبه الجديد في غير سنن الترمذي.
--------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرامhttps://telegram.me/Fiiqhشاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

‏أفضل طريقة لإتقان علم هي أن تدرسه للطلاب.

ذكريات الطنطاوي 88/7
--------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرامhttps://telegram.me/Fiiqhشاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

3:37:48 pm*لن تضرك أي رؤيا إذا عملت بهذه الوصية*

**** قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا رأى أحدكم رؤيا يحبها فإنما هي من الله، فليحمد الله عليها، وليحدث بها.

وإذا رأى غير ذلك مما يكره: فإنما هي من الشيطان، فليستعذ من شرها، ولا يذكرها لأحد فإنها لا تضره). وفي رواية: (فلينفث عن شماله ثلاثاً) متفق عليه.


**** قال ابن حجر: فحاصل ما ذكر من أدب الرؤيا الصالحة ثلاثة أشياء:

1- أن يحمد الله عليها.
2- وأن يستبشر بها.
3- وأن يتحدث بها لكن لمن يحب دون من يكره.

وحاصل ما ذكر من أدب الرؤيا المكروهة أربعة أشياء:

1- أن يتعوذ بالله من شرها.
2- ومن شر الشيطان.
3- وأن يتفل حين يهب من نومه عن يساره ثلاثا.
4- ولا يذكرها لأحد.

ينظر: (فتح الباري ٣٧٠/١٢).
---------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية**‘‘*
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*
*
*
*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المهم للمسلم أن يتفقه في دينه وأن يتعلم أحكام عباداته ومعاملاته، وهذه كتب سهلة مختصرة واضحة المعاني لغير المختصين مناسبة للقراءة، لو خصصت كل يوم خمس صفحات لانتهيت من الكتاب في شهرين:

1- الفقه الميسر: إعداد نخبة من أهل العلم، أصدره مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف. 

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2555

2- فقه العبادات للشيخ: محمد ابن عثيمين، طبعته دار: مدار الوطن. 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=87&book=4775

3- المختصر في العبادات للشيخ: د. خالد المشيقح، طبعته مكتبة الرشد.
http://majles.alukah.net/t87134/

المختصر في المعاملات 
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=102&book=12327
---------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية**‘‘*
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الذكر المقيد بحال أو زمان أو مكان**يفوت بفوات محله أو زمانه أو مكانه**.*

**** مثال: كفارة المجلس إذا قالها المرء قبل أن يقوم من مجلسه فقد أتى بها، وإن فارق المجلس وانفصل عنه، فقالها فلم يأت بها.

****مثال آخر: إذا أتى العبد بالأذكار عقيب صلاة الفريضة مباشرة، من تسبيح وتحميد وتكبير وقراءة لآية الكرسي والمعوذات، فقد أتى بها على وجهها المشروع، فإن طال الفصل عرفاً فقد فاتت.
(نتاج الفكر في أحكام الذكر ص39)

**** قال ابن نصر الله الحنبلي:
ولو شغل عن[الذكر] ثم تذكره فالظاهر حصول أجره الخاص له أيضاً إذا كان قريباً للعذر، أما لو تركه عمداً ثم استدركه بعد زمن طويل فالظاهر فوات أجره الخاص وبقاء أجر الذكر المطلق. 
(كشف اللثام 108/3).

---------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية**‘‘*
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*درس بليغ من صحابي فقيه*
**** عن نافع أن رجلا سأل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن مسألة فطأطأ ابن عمر رأسه ولم يجبه، حتى ظن الناس أنه لم يسمع مسألته.

فقال له: يرحمك الله أما سمعت مسألتي؟

قال: بلى، ولكنكم كأنكم ترون أن الله ليس بسائلنا عما تسألوننا عنه! 

اتركنا يرحمك الله حتى نتفهم في مسألتك، فإن كان لها جواباً عندنا وإلا أعلمناك أنه لا علم لنا به. 
طبقات ابن سعد ط العلمية (4/126). 

****قال ابن جماعة:
كان أكثر أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقلون من الفتيا والكثير منهم لا يروى عنه في هذا الباب إلا المسألة والمسألتان.
(تذكرة السامع والمتكلم ص 23)

*----------------------------
‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh**
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ذكر يقبل بعده دعاؤك ويغفر لك* 
**** قال الفَرَبري الراوي عن البخاري:
أجريت هذا الذكر على لساني عند انتباهي ثم نمت فأتاني آت فقرأ: {وَهُدُوا إِلَى الطَّيِّبِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَهُدُوا إِلَىٰ صِرَاطِ الْحَمِيدِ}. 

****والذكر المشار إليه ثبت في البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

(من تعار من الليل، فقال:
* لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير،
الحمد لله، وسبحان الله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*، 
ثم قال:
اللهم اغفر لي، أو دعا، استجيب له، 
فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته). 

**** قال ابن حجر: 
ينبغي لمن بلغه هذا الحديث أن يغتنم العمل به ويخلص نيته لربه.

**** *معنى تعار:* انتبه من نومه. 
(ينظر: فتح الباري 3/40).
*--------------------
‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*[/RIGHT]*
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هنيئاً لمن وفق لها*
**** عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر يوم الجمعة، فقال: «فيه ساعة، لا يوافقها عبد مسلم، وهو قائم يصلي، يسأل الله تعالى شيئا، إلا أعطاه إياه» وأشار بيده يقللها. متفق عليه. 

**** قيل: معنى يصلي: يدعو، ومعنى قائم: ملازم ومواظب كقوله تعالى: (ما دمت عليه قائما) 
شرح النووي على مسلم (١٤٠/٦)

**** قال الزين بن المنير: الإشارة (بيده يقللها) هو للترغيب فيها والحض عليها ليسارة وقتها وغزارة فضلها.

**** عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، أن ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتمعوا فتذاكروا الساعة التي في يوم الجمعة، فتفرقوا ولم يختلفوا أنها آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة. قال ابن حجر: بإسناد صحيح. 
(فتح الباري ٤١٦/٢، ٤٢١)

**** وكان سعيد بن جبير إذا صلى العصر لم يكلم أحدا حتى تغرب الشمس.
(زاد المعاد ٣٨٢/١)

*-------------------
‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*[/RIGHT]*
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كيف تكسب أجوراً متعددة بعمل واحد؟ 
**** قال ابن القيم: تداخل العبادات في العبادة الواحدة، باب عزيز شريف لا يعرفه إلا صادق الطلب، متضلع من العلم، بحيث يدخل في عبادة يظفر فيها بعبادات شتى، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء. (الفوائد ص363). 

ففي النافلة الواحدة تستطيع جمع أربع نيات:
تحية المسجد، وسنة الظهر، وسنة ما بين الأذان والإقامة، وسنة الوضوء.

**** قال السعدي: (من نعمة الله أن العمل الواحد يقوم مقام أعمال، فإذا دخل المسجد وقت حضور الراتبة وصلى ركعتين، ينوي أنهما الراتبة وتحية المسجد حصل له فضلهما.
وكذلك إذا اجتمعت سنة الوضوء معهما، أو مع أحدهما، أو صلاة الاستخارة، أو غيرها من الصلوات). (القواعد والأصول الجامعة ص 90).

*** التداخل بين العبادات على أقسام*:

1- تداخل بين نفل مقصود ونفل غير مقصود: التداخل بين راتبة الفجر وتحية المسجد، وهذا جائز. 

2- تداخل بين نفلين غير مقصودين: كتحية المسجد وسنة الوضوء، فهذا جائز ولو تعدد المنوي. 

3- أن يكون بين نفلين مقصودين لذاتهما: كراتبة الظهر القبلية والبعدية فهذا ممنوع. 
(ينظر: التداخل بين الأحكام د.خالد الخشلان ص407)، وهي رسالة ماجستير مفيدة.

****  معنى كونها غير مقصودة: (أن يكون المقصود بالعبادة مجرد الفعل، والعبادة نفسها ليست مقصودة، مثاله: تحية المسجد، إذا دخل مع الإمام في صلاة الفريضة أجزأت عن التحية، لماذا؟ لأن المقصود أن تصلي ركعتين عند دخول المسجد).
 (ينظر: لقاء الباب المفتوح لابن عثيمين 51/15).
---------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*[/RIGHT]*]
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).**
*[/RIGHT]

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تنويع القراءة والأذكار في الصلاة يحصل للمصلي فيه عدة فضائل:

1- استحضار معانيها والخشوع فيها. 
2- امتثال السنة بالعمل بما ورد. 
3- ضبط العلم، لأن من عمل بما علم وفق لتثبيته وحفظه. 
4- من راتب على ذكر واحد لا يغيره تحول أحياناً إلى إلف وعادة لا يستلهم معانيه.

** قال النووي رحمه الله: 
ينبغي لمن بلغه شيء في فضائل الأعمال أن يعمل به ولو مرة واحدة ليكون من أهله، ولا ينبغي أن يتركه مطلقاً، بل يأتي بما تيسر منه.
(الأذكار ص 8) 

وهنا جمع لأذكار الصلاة الثابتة، جميل أن يحفظها المصلي وينوع بينها:

https://saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/579.htm
*------------------
‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سمات العلم النافع
قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله: 
تساءل مع نفسك عن حظك من علامات العلم النافع، وهي:
- العمل به.
- كراهية التزكية والمدح والتكبر على الخلق.
- تكاثر تواضعك كلما ازددت علماً.
- الهرب من حب الترؤس والشهرة والدنيا.
- هجر دعوى العلم.
- إساءة الظن بالنفس، وإحسانه بالناس تنزها عن الوقوع بهم. 

وقد كان عبد الله بن المبارك إذا ذكر أخلاق من سلف ينشد:
لا تعرضن بذكرنا مع ذكرهم .. 
ليس الصحيح إذا مشى كالمقعد. 

(حلية طالب العلم ص 51)

والحلية كتاب مختصر نافع لطالب العلم، وعليه شرح نفيس للشيخ: ابن عثيمين رحمه الله طبعته مؤسسة الشيخ، وهو موجود على النت بالإمكان تحميله.

-------------------------------
*‘‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*[/RIGHT]*
شاركنا نشر الفائدة فـ (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حكم اشتمال الصماء* 
انتشر في بعض الرسائل أن ما تلبسه كثير من النساء في صلاتهن من قماش (شرشف الصلاة) الذي تغطي به جميع جسمها منهي عنه لأنه من اشتمال الصماء، وبالنظر في أقوال الفقهاء في تعريف الصماء لا يظهر أن هذا منهي عنه، بل هو جائز. 

** قال ابن رجب:
حاصل ما دلت عليه الأحاديث في لبسة الصماء: هو أن يلبس ثوباً واحداً - وهو الرداء - فيشتمل به على بدنه من غير إزار، ثم يضع طرفيه على احد منكبيه، ويبقى منكبه الآخر وشقه مكشوفاً، فتبدو عورته منه. 

وبذلك فسر الصماء أكثر العلماء، ومنهم: سفيان الثوري، وابن وهب، وأحمد، وأبو عبيد، وأكثر العلماء.

قال الإمام أحمد:
هو الاضطباع بالثوب إذا لم يكن عليه غيره.

قال أبو عبيد: 
وأما تفسير الفقهاء فإنهم يقولون: هو أن يشتمل بثوب واحد ليس عليه غيره، ثم يرفعه من أحد جانبيه، فيضعه على منكبيه فيبدو منه فرجه.

قال أبو عبيد: 
والفقهاء أعلم بالتأويل في هذا، وذلك أصح معنى في الكلام.
(فتح الباري 397/2)

وعلى فرض ترجيح ما قال أهل اللغة فيقول د. عبد الله الطيار:
 (‏‎ثوب المرأة يختلف لأنه مفتوح من الأمام، والمقصود: الثوب غير المفتوح الذي لا يستطيع أن يتصرف معه من أدخل يديه لو نابه شيء في صلاته).

--------------------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عمل له أثر في بركة ونور البيت
وفعله فيه أفضل من فعله في المسجد الحرام* 
* تأمل هذا الأمر من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه (وهو في مسجده) يقول:(صلوا أيها الناس في بيوتكم، فإن أفضل الصلاة صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة). متفق عليه. 

وعند مسلم: (إذا قضى أحدكم الصلاة في مسجده، فليجعل لبيته نصيبا من صلاته، فإن الله جاعل في بيته من صلاته خيرا). 

* وقال عمر بن الخطاب وزيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنهما: (صلاة المرء في بيته نور فنوروا بيوتكم). 
##############

* وأورد العلائي سؤالاً ثم أجاب عليه:
هل فعلها في المساجد الثلاثة أفضل أو في البيوت؟ 

الذي تقتضيه الأحاديث عند المحققين أنّ فعلها في البيوت أفضل، إلا ما شرع له الجماعة كالعيد والكسوف والاستسقاء، وما عدا ذلك ففعله في البيت أفضل لدخوله تحت حديث: "أفضل صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة" .. ولما رواه أبو داود عن زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "صلاة المرء في بيته أفضل من صلاته في مسجدي هذا إلا المكتوبة" وهذا إسناد على شرط البخاري سوى إبراهيم بن أبي النضر، فقد وثّقه محمد بن سعد، وابن حبان، ولم يضعفه أحد.
###########

* والحكمة في تفضيل ذلك كما قال النووي:
 كونه أخفى وأبعد من الرياء، وأصون من المحبطات، وليتبرك البيْت بذلك، وتنزل الرحمة فيه والملائكة، وينفر الشيطان منه.

وللاستزادة ينظر إلى بحث:
(صلاة النفل في البيت أفضل منها في المسجد النبوي) نايف اليحيى@Naif_ALYahya

http://www.albayan.co.uk/Mobile/article.aspx?ID=1172

*---------------
‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*زكاة الراتب الشهري والحساب الجاري*

* يزكى الراتب الشهري زكاة المال المستفاد، فيحسب حول لكل راتب من حين تملكه، ويزكيه إن بلغ نصاباً. 

إلا أنه لما كان ضبط ذلك شاقاً، فإنه يشرع للمكلف تحديد يوم في السنة لزكاة رواتب السنة كلها، فينظر ما لديه من نصاب ويزكيه، فما كان منه قد حال عليه الحول فقد وجبت زكاته، وما لم يحل حوله فإن زكاته تكون زكاة معجلة.

(نوازل الزكاة د. عبد الله الغفيلي ص287)

* ومثله الحساب الجاري في البنك إن تعسر ضبطه لكثرة حركة المال في الحساب على مدى العام، فإن المزكي يعين يوماً في السنة ويزكي فيه المال المودع في الحساب.
(نوازل الزكاة ص169)
---------------------------------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام وآداب الدعاء* 
== قال النووي: 
(أجمع العلماء على استحباب ابتداء الدعاء بالحمد لله تعالى والثناء عليه، ثم الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك تختم الدعاء بهما، والآثار في هذا الباب كثيرة مرفوعة). (الأذكار ص176)

*==** حضور القلب وصدق التضرع*، 
عن الأوزاعي قال: (كان يقال: أفضل الدعاء الإلحاح على الله تبارك وتعالى والتضرع إليه).(الضعفاء للعقيلي 452/4)

قال ابن القيم: من أنفع الأدوية الإلحاح في الدعاء. (الجواب الكافي ص11)

*== عدم الاستعجال:*
ففي الصحيحين: (يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل، يقول: قد دعوت ربي فلم يستجب لي). 

== قال المظهري:
من له ملالة من الدعاء لا يقبل دعاؤه لأن الدعاء عبادة حصلت الإجابة أو لم تحصل، فلا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يمل من العبادة. 

==وتأخير الإجابة
- إما لأنه لم يأت وقتها. 
- وإما لأنه لم يقدر في الأزل قبول دعائه في الدنيا ليعطى عوضه في الآخرة. 
- وإما أن يؤخر القبول ليلح ويبالغ في ذلك، فإن الله يحب الملحين في الدعاء. 
- ومن يكثر قرع الباب يوشك أن يفتح له، ومن يكثر الدعاء يوشك أن يستجاب له. 

(شرح الزرقاني على الموطأ 46/4)
*----------------------
‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فضائل عظيمة* 
** في الصحيحين: (ومن كان من أهل الصيام دعي من باب الريان)، هم: المؤدين للفرائض المكثرين من النوافل. (تحفة الأحوذي ١١٠/١٠)

قال النووي: قال العلماء: معناه من كان الغالب عليه في عمله وطاعته. 
وسمي باب الريان تنبيها على أن العطشان بالصوم في الهواجر سيروى منه. (شرح مسلم
٧/١١٦)

** في الصحيحين: (من صام يوما في سبيل الله، باعد الله وجهه عن النار سبعين خريفا)، أي: لله ولوجهه أو في الغزو، (سبعين خريفا) أي: سنة، نحاه وباعده عنها مسافة تقطع في سبعين سنة. (فيض القدير ١٦١/٦)

** قال ابن رجب: الصائم يعطى في الجنة ما شاء الله من طعام وشراب ونساء، قال الله: {كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا هَنِيئاً بِمَا أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي الْأَيَّامِ الْخَالِيَةِ}، قال مجاهد وغيره: نزلت في الصائمين. (لطائف المعارف ص١٥٨
--------------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تعبير الرؤى والأحلام* 
== قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
من المهم ألا نعتمد على ما يوجد في بعض الكتب ككتاب "الأحلام" لابن سيرين وما أشبهها؛ فإن ذلك خطأ؛ وذلك لأن الرؤيا تختلف بحسب الرائي، وبحسب الزمان، وبحسب المكان، وبحسب الأحوال، يعني: ربما يرى الشخص رؤيا فنفسرها له بتفسير، ويرى آخر رؤيا هي نفس الرؤيا فنفسرها له بتفسير آخر غير الأول؛ وذلك لأن هذا رأى ما يليق، وهذا رأى ما يليق به، أو لأن الحال تقتضي أن نفسر هذه الرؤيا بهذا التفسير.

(شرح رياض الصالحين 377/4)
وينظر: حاشية العدوي على شرح كفاية الطالب (660/2)



== قال ابن عبد البر: قيل لمالك رحمه الله: أيعبر الرؤيا كل أحد؟ فقال: أبالنبوة يلعب؟

وقال مالك: لا يعبر الرؤيا إلا من يحسنها، فإن رأى خيراً أخبر به، وإن رأى مكروهاً فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت، قيل: فهل يعبرها على الخير، وهي عنده على المكروه لقول من قال: إنها على ما أولت عليه؟ فقال: لا، ثم قال: الرؤيا جزء من النبوة فلا يتلاعب بالنبوة. (التمهيد لابن عبد البر) .
-----------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم الهدية للمعلم والموظف
** في الصحيحين: 
(ما بَالُ عَامِلٍ أَبْعَثُهُ فَيَقُولُ هَذَا لَكُمْ وَهَذَا أُهْدِيَ لِي، أَفَلا قَعَدَ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهِ أَوْ فِي بَيْتِ أُمِّهِ حَتَّى يَنْظُرَ أَيُهْدَى إِلَيْهِ أَمْ لا، وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ لا يَنَالُ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا إِلا جَاءَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَحْمِلُهُ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ).

** قال النووي:
في هذا الحديث بيان أن هدايا العمال حرام، ولهذا ذكر في الحديث عقوبته وحمله ما أُهدي إليه يوم القيامة، وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم في نفس الحديث السبب في تحريم الهدية عليه وأنها بسبب الولاية، بخلاف الهدية لغير العامل، فإنها مستحبة. 
(شرح مسلم 6 /462) 
============

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لا يجوز للمدرّسة أن تقبل هدية من الطالبة؛ لأن هذا داخل في عموم الحديث: (هدايا العمال غلول) ولأن الهدية ستوجب المودة، فيخشى عليها أن تحيف، فيجب عليها أن ترفض، أي: يجب على المعلمة أن ترفض الهدية. 
(لقاء الباب المفتوح 225/16)

وهذا في حال تدريس المعلم للطالب، أما إذا تخرج ورصدت الدرجة فلا بأس. 
=============

وقال أيضاً: إذا كان الإنسان في وظيفة حكومية وأهدى إليه أحد ممن له صلة بهذه المعاملة فإنه من الغلول، ولا يحل له أن يأخذ من هذا شيئاً. ‎(فتاوى ابن عثيمين سؤال رقم 270)
===========

ولا يجوز للمديرة أن تقبل هدايا المعلمات أما الدعوة [لحفل] فلا بأس بها.
(موقع الشيخ ابن عثيمين)

--------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شعرات توجب اللعن
**في الصحيحين:
 عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لعن الله النامصات والمتنمصات، والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله). 

** قال النووي: النامصة هي التي تزيل الشعر من الوجه، والمتنمصة التي تطلب فعل ذلك بها، وهذا الفعل حرام إلا إذا نبتت للمرأة لحية أو شوارب فلاتحرم إزالتها. (شرح مسلم ١٠٦/١٤)

** علة تحريم النمص منصوص عليها، وهي تغيير خلق الله طلبا للحسن. 

** يجوز إزالة ما بين الحاجبين إن حصل به تشويه أو ضرر أو أذية، ويحرم إن كان لمجرد تغيير ملامح الوجه طلبا للحسن والجمال. 

** الحلق كالنتف كلاهما محرم على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم.

(من أحكام النمص د. أحمد الخليل ص46)
-------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن عيينة: ما سمى الله مطرا في القرآن إلاعذابا. 
وتعقب بقوله تعالى: (ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر). {فتح الباري}

وفي السنة ورد المطر مرادا به الرحمة كثيرا، من أصرحها ما في الصحيحين:
(مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته)
------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب بركة المال
** من الغش بيع السلعة من غير بيان عيوبها، ولا يكفي البائع أن يقول: (أبيعك كومة حديد، أو السلعة أمامك)، ثم لا يبين العيب وهو يعلم به.

** وبيان حقيقة السلعة والصدق فيها من أسباب البركة، ففي الصحيحين يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن المتبايعين: (فإن صدقا وبيّنا بورك لهما في بيعهما، وإن كذبا وكتما محقت بركة بيعهما‏).

** قال ابن رشد:
لا يحل لامرئٍ مسلمٍ أن يبيع سلعةً من السلع أو داراً أو عقاراً أو شيئاً من الأشياء -وهو يعلم فيه عيباً قلَّ أو كثر- حتى يبين ذلك لمبتاعه، ويقفه عليه وقفاً يكون علمه به كعلمه، فإن لم يفعل ذلك وكتمه العيب وغشه بذلك لم يزل في مقت الله. (المقدمات ١١٠/٢)
==================

** وإن باعه بشرط البراءة من كل عيب في السلعة فـ(الصحيح الذي قضى به الصحابة وعليه أكثر أهل العلم أن البائع إذا لم يكن يعلم بذلك العيب فلا رد للمشتري). (الاختيارات لابن تيمية ص 124
-----------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في صلاة الاستسقاء 
**قال ابن قدامة: 
يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم. (المغني 151/2)

قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.
============

** تكبيرات صلاة الاستسقاء سنة، وليست واجبة؛ لأنها زائدة على التكبيرات في الصلاة العادية، وحينئذ إذا فاتت المسبوق فإن العلماء رحمهم الله يقولون: السنة إذا فات محلها لا تقضى. 

أما من فاتته ركعة فإنه إذا قام يقضي هذه الركعة بتكبيراتها.
(أ. د. خالد المشيقح)
-----------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل متعلقة بالمطر 
**في صحيح مسلم: (حسَر رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ ثوبَه حتى أصابه من المطرِ، فقلنا: يا رسولَ اللهِ لم صنعت هذا؟ قال: (لأنه حديثُ عهدٍ بربِّه تعالى). 

قال النووي: ومعنى حديث عهد بربه، أي: بتكوين ربه إياه ومعناه: أن المطر رحمة وهي قريبة العهد بخلق الله تعالى لها فيتبرك بها. (شرح مسلم ١٩٥/٦). 

قال ابن قدامة : ويستحب أن يقف في أول المطر ليصيبه المطر. (المغني ١٥٤/٢)

** يستحب أن يقول: (اللَّهمَّ صيِّبًا نافعًا)، و (مُطِرْنَا بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ).

** عن عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه أنه كان إذا سمع الرعد قال: سبحان الذي يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته، ثم يقول: إن هذا لوعيد شديد لأهل الأرض. رواه الإمام مالك وصححه النووي.
==============

** قال ابن عثيمين: الضابط في الجمع لأجل المطر: أن يكون في تركه حرج على الناس، وأن يكون في تفريد الصلاة كل صلاة في وقتها حرج ومشقة.. وإذا تحقق العذر فالجمع أفضل، وإذا علمنا أنه لا عذر فالجمع حرام، وإذا شككنا فالجمع حرام؛ لأن الأصل هو وجوب فعل الصلاة في أوقاتها، وأما نية الجمع ليس بشرط، فمتى وجد السبب ولو بعد الصلاة الأولى جمع. (لقاء الباب المفتوح ١١٣/١٥)

** قال الإمام الشافعي: فإن صلى إحداهما [أي: الصلاتين] ثم انقطع المطر لم يكن له أن يجمع الأخرى إليها .. ولا يجمع إلا من خرج من بيته إلى مسجد يجمع فيه، ولا يجمع أحد في بيته. (الأم ١٦٧/١)
----------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من صيغ الصلاة على رسول الله 
** فائدة: قال ابن عثيمين: ‎العبادات الواردة على وجوهٍ متنوِّعة تُفعل مرَّة على وجهٍ، ومرَّة على الوجه الآخر، ليتحقَّقَ فِعْلُ السُّنَّةِ على الوجهين، فلا يُمكن أن تبقى السُّنَّةُ حيَّة إلا إذا كُنَّا نعمل بهذا مرَّة وبهذا مرَّة، ولأن الإِنسان إذا عَمِلَ بهذا وبهذا صار قلبُه حاضراً عند أداء السُّنَّة. (‎الشرح الممتع 3/29-31)
=================

1- الصفة الأولى: (اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد،اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد). متفق عليه.

2- الصفة الثانية: (اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ) رواه مسلم. 

3- الصفة الثالثة: (اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وأزواجه وذُريَّته، كما صليتَ على آل إبراهيم، وبارِك على محمَّد وأزواجه وذُريَّته، كما باركتَ على آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد).رواه البخاري، ولمسلم نحوه.
-------------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

على ماذا يتأسفون! 
**قال أبو عمرو المستملي: حضرنا مجلس محمد بن يحيى الذهلي، فقرأ علينا كتاب الإمام البويطي إليه وإذا فيه:

والذي أسألك أن تعرض حالي على إخواننا أهل الحديث لعل الله يخلصني بدعائهم، فإني فى الحديد وقد عجزت عن أداء الفرائض من الطهارة والصلاة، فضج الناس بالبكاء والدعاء له. 

** قال ابن السبكي معلقاً: 
انظر إلى هذا الحبر رحمه الله، لم يكن أسفه إلا على أداء الفرائض، ولم يتأثر بالقيد ولا بالسجن، فرضي الله عنه وجزاه عن صبره خيرا. 
(طبقات الشافعية الكبرى 165/2)
*-------------------------*
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ذنوب لا تُغفر
** في صحيح البخاري: (من أخذ أموال الناس يريد أداءها أدى الله عنه، ومن أخذ يريد إتلافها أتلفه الله). 

** قال في المرقاة: من استقرض احتياجا وهو يقصد أداءه ويجتهد فيه (أدى الله عنه)، أي: أعانه على أدائه في الدنيا أو أرضى خصمه في العقبى (ومن أخذ يريد إتلافها)، أي: ومن استقرض من غير احتياج ولم يقصد أداءه (أتلفه الله عليه)، أي: لم يعنه ولم يوسع عليه رزقه بل يتلف ماله لأنه قصد إتلاف مال مسلم. (مرقاة المفاتيح ح 2910) 

- قال ابن حجر:
وفي هذا الحديث إشعار بصعوبة أمرِ الدَّين ، وأنه لا ينبغي تحمله إلا من ضرورة.
(فتح الباري 4/547) 

**في صحيح مسلم: (يُغْفَرُ لِلشَّهِيدِ كُلُّ ذَنْبٍ إِلَّا الدَّيْنَ)، قال النووي: فيه تنبيه على جميع حقوق الآدميين، وأن الجهاد والشهادة وغيرهما من أعمال البر لا يكفر حقوق الآدميين وإنما يكفر حقوق الله تعالى. 
(شرح مسلم 29/13)

** وكان رسول اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يصلي على رجل مات وعليه دين. (رواه أبو داود) 
----------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أتحب أن يكونوا في البر سواء؟ 
** قال النخعي: كانوا يستحبون أن يسووا بينهم [الأبناء] حتى في القُبَل. (المغني 53/6)

** قال ابن قدامة: فإن خص بعضهم بعطيته، أو فاضل بينهم فيها أثم، ووجبت عليه التسوية بأحد أمرين؛ إما رد ما فضل به البعض، وإما إتمام نصيب الآخر. (المغني 6/51)

** قال ابن تيمية:
هنا نوعان: نوع يحتاجون إليه من النفقة في الصحة والمرض ونحو ذلك فتعديله فيه أن يعطي كل واحد ما يحتاج إليه، ولا فرق بين محتاج قليل أو كثير. 

ونوع تشترك حاجتهم إليه من عطية أو نفقة أو تزويج فهذا لا ريب في تحريم التفاضل فيه. (الفتاوى الكبرى 435/5).

** قال ابن عثيمين: النفقة الواجبة يعطي كلا منهم ما يستحق، فلو قدر أن  أحد أبنائه احتاج إلى الزواج مثلاً، وزوَّجه ودفع له المهر فإنه في هذه الحال لا يلزم أن يعطي الآخرين مثل ما أعطى لهذا، لأن التزويج من النفقة. (فتاوى إسلامية 3/30)

فالنفقة يعطي كل واحد حاجته من ملبس وعلاج وسيارة ودراسة، أما العطية والهبة فيجب أن يعطيهم بالسوية. 
----------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*يشعر البعض بالتقصير فيترك نفع الناس وإرسال الفوائد لهم ونصحهم بحجة أنه لم يعمل بذلك.* 

** قال الطبري:
يجب الأمر بالمعروف لمن قدر عليه ولم يخف على نفسه منه ضررا ولو كان الآمر متلبسا بالمعصية، لأنه في الجملة يؤجر على الأمر بالمعروف ولا سيما إن كان مطاعا، وأما إثمه الخاص به فقد يغفره الله له، وقد يؤاخذه به، وأما من قال: لا يأمر بالمعروف إلا من ليست فيه وصمة! فإن أراد أنه الأولى فجيد، وإلا فيستلزم سد باب الأمر إذا لم يكن هناك غيره. 

** قال العلماء: ولا يشترط في الآمر والناهي أن يكون كامل الحال ممتثلا ما يأمر به مجتنبا ما ينهى عنه، بل عليه الأمر وإن كان مخلا بما يأمر به، والنهي وإن كان متلبسا بما ينهى عنه، فإنه يجب عليه شيئان: أن يأمر نفسه وينهاها، ويأمر غيره وينهاه، فإذا أخل بأحدهما كيف يباح له الإخلال بالآخر!. (شرح النووي على مسلم 2/23)
----------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام اللقطة*
**قال ابن قدامة: ولا نعلم خلافاً بين أهل العلم في إباحة أخذ اليسير والانتفاع به. 

وإذا [كانت مالاً ليس بقليل فإنه يبحث عن صاحبها، فإن] عرّف اللقطة حولا فلم تُعرف، ملكها ملتقطها وصارت من ماله، كسائر أمواله، غنيا كان الملتقط أو فقيرا.
(المغني 76/6)

** قال ابن عثيمين: إذا وجد الإنسان لقطة فينظر إذا كانت شيئاً يسيراً لا يهتم به الناس إذا ضاعت منهم فإنها له ولا يحتاج أن يبحث عن صاحبها، لكن إن علمه وجب عليه أن يعيدها إليه، مثال ذلك: لو وجد خمسة ريالات. 

أما إذا كان الذي وجدته مما يهتم الناس به فإن الواجب عليك أن تبحث عن صاحبه سنة كاملة، تعرف هذه اللقطة في الأسواق وحول المساجد لمدة سنة تكرر هذا التعريف

حتى تتم السنة، فإذا تمت السنة ولم يأت صاحبها فهي لك. 

وإذا كان يبعد وجود صاحبها كالدراهم توجد في الطرق البرية فان العثور على صاحبها قد يكون مستحيلا فمثل هذا لو أن الإنسان تصدق به لكان خيرا. 

ولا يجوز أن يلتقط اللقطة وهو لا يريد أن يعرفها، بل الواجب أن يلتقطها ليعرفها ويحفظها لصاحبها. 
فتاوى نور على الدرب (16/2)
*--------**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام الحَلف
** يخطئ البعض فيظن أن الكفارة عند حنثه في اليمين صيام ثلاثة أيام مباشرة، وإنما الكفارة إطعام عشرة مساكين أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة، فإن لم يستطع انتقل إلى صيام ثلاثة أيام. 

** المشروع حفظ اليمين، وعدم الإكثار منها مالم تكن مصلحة.

** يجب الرضا باليمين إذا لم يترجح للمحلوف له كذب الحالف.

** الحلف بغير الله محرم وشرك.

** اليمين الغموس: هي التي يحلفها على أمر ماض كاذباً عالماً، وليس فيها كفارة، "وليس ذلك تخفيفاً بل لأن الكفارة لا تكفر هذا الجنس من المعاصي" كما أشار لذلك ابن القيم. 

** اليمين التي توجب الكفارة هي التي يحلفها على أمر مستقبل أن يفعله أو يتركه ثم يخالف ذلك. 

** يمين اللغو تشمل ما يجري على اللسان من غير قصد، واليمين التي يحلفها يظن صدق نفسه، وليس فيها كفارة. 

(ينظر: أحكام اليمين د.خالد المشيقح ص427)
------------------------------------

​*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في الأذان 
** عامة العلماء على مشروعية الأذان والإقامة للمنفرد وللجماعة في غير المسجد كالعمل والرحلات، والإقامة آكد. (المسائل المهمة في الأذان للشيخ: عبدالعزيز الطريفي ص84)

** تأمل الفضل الثابت في صحيح البخاري: (إذا كنت في غنمك وباديتك، فأذنت بالصلاة فارفع صوتك بالنداء، فإنه لا يسمع مدى صوت المؤذن جن ولا إنس ولا شيء إلا شهد له يوم القيامة). 

** الأفضل الأذان في حال طهارة، ولو أذن وهو محدث جاز "وممن ذهب إلى الرخصة: الحسن والنخعي وقتادة وحماد ومالك وسفيان وابن المبارك" (فتح الباري لابن رجب 385/5)

** اتفق الفقهاء على أنه ليس على النساء أذان ولا إقامة، سواء كانت لوحدها أو مع جماعة نساء، وقد ثبت هذا عن ابن عمر، وسئل أنس هل عليهن أذان وإقامة فقال: (لا، وإن فعلن فهو ذكر) 

(ينظر: أحكام الأذان للحازمي ص351) وهي رسالة ماجستير جمع فيها شتات مسائل الأذان. 

** من الأذكار التي لم تصح في حديث: "أقامها الله وأدامها" و "صدقت وبررت" و "مرحبا بالقائلين عدلاً"، فينبغي استبدالها بما ثبت. 

-------------------------

​*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

جعل الأصبعين في الأذنين حال الأذان 
قال ابن رجب: وقد حكى البخاري عن ابن عمر، أنه كان لا يفعل ذلك.

وظاهر كلامه يدل على أنه غير مستحب؛ لانه حكى تركه عن ابن عمر، وأما الحديث المرفوع فيه فعلقه بغير صيغة الجزم، فكأنه لم يثبت عنده.

ومذهب مالك: إن شاء جعل أصبعيه في أذانه وإقامته، وإن شاء ترك، ذكره في التهذيب.
وظاهر هذا: يقتضي أنه ليس بسنة. 
وقد سهل أحمد في تركه. 
(فتح الباري 381/5)
----------

​*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتاب مفيد فقهيا وحديثيا

http://web.telegram.org/temporary/812734294_95809_13718344129689  972579.jpg


*------------------
**​**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

اقتباس آية في المخاطبات أو اللوحات

** يرى جمهور الفقهاء جواز الاقتباس في الجملة، إذا كان لمقاصد لا تخرج عن المقاصد الشرعية تحسيناً للكلام، أما إن كان كلاماً فاسداً فلا يجوز الاقتباس فيه من القرآن. (الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 17/6)

** قال النخعي: كانوا يكرهون أن يتلو الآية عند الشيء يعرض من أمر الدنيا.

قال أبو عبيد: وهذا كالرجل يريد لقاء صاحبه أو يهم بالحاجة فيأتيه من غير طلب فيقول كالمازح: جئت على قدر ياموسى، فهذا من الاستخفاف بالقرآن
(فضائل القرآن ص123)

** وفي شرح بديعية ابن حجة: الاقتباس ثلاثة أقسام: مقبول ومباح ومردود. 
فالأول: ما كان في الخطب والمواعظ والعهود. 

والثاني: ما كان في الرسائل والقصص. 

والثالث: على ضربين:
أحدهما: ما نسبه الله إلى نفسه، ونعوذ بالله ممن ينقله إلى نفسه، كما قيل عن أحد بني مروان أنه وقع على مطالعة فيها شكاية عماله: "إن إلينا إيابهم*ثم إن علينا حسابهم". 

والآخر تضمين آية في معنى هزل ونعوذ بالله من ذلك. 

- قال السيوطي: وهذا التقسيم حسن جدا وبه أقول. (الإتقان 1/297)

وهناك بحث بعنوان: الاقتباس أنواعه وأحكامه، للدكتور: عبد المحسن العسكر
*------------------
**​**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

محق للمال وبقاء للإثم! 
** (يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات)
قال ابن كثير: يخبر تعالى أنه يمحق الربا أي: يُذهبه، إما بأن يذهب بالكلية من يد صاحبه، أو يحرمه بركة ماله فلا ينتفع به بل يعذبه به في الدنيا، ويعاقبه عليه يوم القيامة.

** (ٱلَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ ٱلرِّبَا لاَ يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ ٱلَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ ٱلْمَسِّ)، قال قتادة: تلك علامة أهل الربا يوم القيامة، يبعثون وبهم خبل. (فتح الباري 367/4)

** (فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ فَأْذَنُواْ بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ)، قال ابن عباس: (فَأْذَنُواْ بِحَرْبٍ) أي: استيقنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله، وقال: يقال يوم القيامة لآكل الربا: خذ سلاحك للحرب. (تفسير ابن كثير)

** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
من أعان على معصية ناله من إثمها ما يستحق، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه (لعن آكل الربا وموكله وشاهديه وكاتبه)، لأن الشاهدين والكاتب أعانا على إثبات هذا العقد فنالهما ما يستحقان من اللعنة.
(اللقاء الشهري 35/ 24)

وسنذكر في فوائد قادمة بعض المسائل المتعلقة بالربا بإذن الله
[RIGHT]*[RIGHT]------------------
*[RIGHT]*[RIGHT]​**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أنواع الربا
1ـ ربا الفضل، أي: الزيادة، ومعناه: بيع شيء من الأموال الربوية بجنسه متفاضلا، كأن يبيع صاعا من البر بصاعين.

2ـ ربا النسيئة، أي: التأخير، وهو بيع الشيء بجنسه أو بغير جنسه بدون تقابض،كأن يبيع صاعين من البر بصاع من الأرز، ويتفرقا بدون تقابض.

3ـ ربا القرض، وهو أن يقرضه دراهم مثلاً ويشترط النفع بإيفاء أكثر مما أقرضه أو أحسن، أو أن ينتفع بسيارته، أو داره أو نحو ذلك، فهذا هو الربا بعينه، وليس قرضا في الحقيقة، لأن المقصود بالقرض الإحسان والإرفاق، وهذه معاوضة ظاهرة.
​
** الأوراق النقدية نقد قائم بذاته، له حكم الذهب والفضة، فيجري فيها الربا بنوعيه: فضلاً ونسيئة، وهي أجناس متعددة بتعدد جهات الإصدار في كل بلد، فالورق النقدي السعودي جنس، والكويتي جنس، وهكذا ..

فلا يجوز بيع الجنس الواحد من العملة الورقية بعضه ببعض متفاضلاً مطلقاً، ويجوز بيع نقد بلد بنقد بلد آخر متفاضلاً، إذا كان يداً بيد. 

وبهذا يتبين أن ما يجري في كثير من المصارف من تأجيل قبض أحد النقدين أن هذا مخالف لأحكام الشريعة.
(فقه الدليل للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان 291/3)، وهو كتاب فقهي محرر نافع لطالب العلم. 
----------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إشارة لطيفة في أهمية تكرار العلم
حكى الحسن ابن أبي بكر النيسابوري أن فقيهاً أعاد الدرس في بيته مراراًً كثيرة، فقالت عجوز في بيته: قد والله حفظته أنا! 
فقال: أعيديه، فأعادته.

فلما كان بعد أيام قال: يا عجوز أعيدي ذلك الدرس، فقالت: ما أحفظه. 
فقال: أنا أكرر الحفظ لئلا يصيبني ما أصابك.
(الحث على حفظ العلم لابن الجوزي ص٢١)
---------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من حكم تحريم الربا:
1ـ أنه متضمن للظلم، وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل، لأنه أخذ فضل بلا مقابل له، وهو بهذا كما يقول ابن تيمية أشد من الميسر الذي هو القمار.

2ـ أن جريان الربا في النقدين وهي أثمان المبيعات يؤدي إلى اضطراب المعيار الذي يعرف تقويم الأموال، فإذا دخلها الربا صارت سلعا ترتفع وتنخفض.

3ـ تعطل المكاسب والتجارات، إذ من يحصل درهمين بدرهم كيف يتجشم مشقة كسب أو تجارة! 

4- انقطاع المعروف والإحسان في القرض، إذ لو حل درهم بدرهمين ما سمح أحد بإعطاء درهم بمثله كما في القرض. (فقه الدليل للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان 292/3)
*---------------**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من قرارات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي:

**إذا تأخر المشتري المدين في دفع الأقساط عن الموعد المحدد فلا يجوز إلزامه أي زيادة على الدين بشرط سابق أو بدون شرط ، لأن ذلك ربا محرم .

** يحرم على المدين المليء أن يماطل في أداء ما حل من الأقساط ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز شرعاً اشتراط التعويض في حالة التأخر عن الأداء.

** يجوز شرعاً أن يشترط البائع بالأجل حلول الأقساط قبل مواعيدها عند تأخر المدين عن أداء بعضها، ما دام المدين قد رضي بهذا الشرط عند التعاقد.

** كل زيادة أو فائدة على الدين الذي حل أجله وعجز المدين عن الوفاء به مقابل تأجيله، وكذلك الفائدة على القرض منذ بداية العقد، هاتان الصورتان ربا محرم شرعا. 

** فوائد البنوك على الودائع [أي: مقابل المال المودع من العميل في حسابه في البنك] من الربا المحرم شرعاً في الكتاب والسنة، وهو ما تضافرت عليه القرارات والفتاوى منذ المؤتمر الإسلامي الثاني لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية المنعقد بالقاهرة في المحرم 1385 هـ، وحضره خمسة وثمانون فقيها من كبار علماء الأمة، وضم ممثلين لخمس وثلاثين دولة إسلامية، ونص في بنده الأول على أن: الفائدة على أنواع القروض كلها ربا محرم. 
--------------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن تيمية: الأصل في الطَّلاق الحظر، وإنما أُبيحَ منه قدر الحاجة. (مجموع الفتاوى 32/293) 

**قسم الفقهاء الطلاق من حيث وصفه الشرعي إلى سني وبدعي، 
يريدون بالسني: ما وافق السنة في طريقة إيقاعه، 
والبدعي: ما خالف السنة في ذلك،
 ولا يعنون بالسني أنه سنة، لما تقدم من النصوص المنفرة من الطلاق، وأنه أبغض الحلال إلى الله تعالى. (الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 33/29)

** قال ابن رشد: 
أجمع العلماء على أنَّ المطلِّق للسُّنَّة هو الذي يُطلِّق امرأته في 
1- طُهرٍ 2- لم يمسها فيه 3- طلقةً واحدة. 
وأنَّ المطلِّق في الحيض أو الطُّهر الذي مسَّهَا فيه غير مُطلِّق للسُّنَّة. 
(بداية المجتهد 108/2)

**قال ابن عثيمين:
السفهاء الذين يطلقون ألسنتهم بالطلاق في كل هين وعظيم، مخالفون لما أرشد إليه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في قوله: (مَنْ كَانَ حَالِفًا فَلْيَحْلِفْ بِاللَّهِ أَوْ لِيَصمت)، أمّا أن يحلفوا بالطلاق مثل: علي الطلاق أن تفعل كذا، أو إن فعلت فامرأتي طالق، وما أشبه ذلك من الصيغ، فإن هذا خلاف ما أرشد إليه. (فتاوى المرأة المسلمة 2/753) 
----------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*
*
*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ذكر ابن القيم أكثر من ثلاثين مزية خص الله بها يوم الجمعة منها:

** كان من هديه -صلّى الله عليه وسلم- تعظيم هذا اليوم وتشريفه وتخصيصه بعبادات يختص بها عن غيره، وقد اختلف العلماء هل هو أفضل أم يوم عرفة. 

** كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في فجره بسورتي (السجدة) و (الإنسان).

وسمعت شيخنا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يقول: إنما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ هاتين السورتين في فجر الجمعة لأنهما تضمنتا ما كان ويكون في يومها، فإنهما اشتملتا على خلق آدم، وعلى ذكر المعاد وحشر العباد، وذلك يكون يوم الجمعة. 

** الأمر بالاغتسال في يومها، وهو أمر مؤكد جداً. 

** أنه لا يكره فعل الصلاة فيه وقت الزوال عند الشافعي ومن وافقه، وهو اختيار شيخنا أبي العباس ابن تيمية. 

** صلاة الجمعة التي هي من آكد فروض الاسلام، ومن تركها تهاوناً بها طبع الله على قلبه. 

** أنه يستحب فيه تجمير المسجد، فقد أمر عمر رضي الله عنه أن يجمر مسجد المدينة كل جمعة حين ينتصف النهار. [التجمير: البخور]. 

** أنه لايجوز السفر في يومها لمن تلزمه الجمعة قبل فعلها بعد دخول وقتها، وأما قبله فللعلماء ثلاثة أقوال، وقد أبصر عمر بن الخطاب رجلا عليه هيئة السفر وقال الرجل: إن اليوم يوم جمعة ولولا ذلك لخرجت، فقال عمر: إن الجمعة لا تحبس مسافراً فاخرج ما لم يحن الرواح. 

** أن فيه ساعة الإجابة، وهي الساعة التي لا يسأل الله عبد مسلم فيها شيئاً إلا أعطاه، وأرجح الأقوال أنها بعد العصر. 

ينظر: (زاد المعاد 363/1)
----------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> جزاكم الله خيراً .


وخيرا جزاكم، نفع الله بكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام السفر
**يترخص المسافر برخص السفر من حين خروجه من حد بيوت بلده الذي سافر منه، وهو مذهب جماهير أهل العلم. (ينظر: الاستذكار 77/6)، فإذا كان المطار خارج حدود البنيان فله الترخص فيه.

** إذا أذن وهو في بلده ثم سافر فله القصر والجمع عند جمهور العلماء. (ينظر: المغني 143/3)

** من نسي صلاة في الحضر حتى خرج وقتها ثم ذكرها بعدما سافر، فقد قال الإمام أحمد: (بالإجماع يصليها أربعاً، وإذا نسيها في السفر فذكرها في الحضر صلى أربعاً بالاحتياط). (المغني 141/3)

** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: من كان يعرف أنه سيصل إلى البلد قبل وقت العشاء فله أن يجمع العشاء إلى المغرب؛ لأنه في سفر، لكن نقول:الأولى لك ألا تجمع. 

ولو أخر المغرب حتى يصل إلى البلد فلا بأس، لكنه إذا وصل ووقت المغرب باق فإنه لا يجوز له أن يؤخره، بل يجب عليه أن يصليها في وقتها؛ لأن سبب الجمع هو السفر وقد انتهى، والقصر سببه السفر، فمتى انتهى السفر انتهى القصر. (لقاء الباب المفتوح 100/21).

**من صلى خلف مقيم أو من يغلب على ظنه أنه مقيم لزمه الإتمام سواء أدرك جميع الصلاة أو ركعة أو أقل. (ينظر: المغني 145/3)

** إذا أم المسافر مسافرين فنسي فصلاها تامة صحت صلاتهم وليس لذلك سجود سهو. (المغني 147/3)

** قال الشيخ ابن باز: إن كان سفره بعد دخول الوقت [الأفضل أن] يصلي قبل أن يسافر في المطار أو في غيره، أما إن كان السفر طويلاً فإنه يصلي في الطائرة أو فوق القطار والحمد لله، ولا يترك الصلاة حتى يخرج الوقت، يصليها على حسب طاقته إلى القبلة، ويصلي قائماً إن استطاع، فإن لم يستطع صلى جالساً. (فتاوى نور على الدرب 79/13) 
*----------------**‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في الزكاة 
**في صحيح مسلم: (مَنْ سَأَلَ النَّاسَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ تَكَثُّرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَسْأَلُ جَمْرًا فَلْيَسْتَقِلَّ أَوْ لِيَسْتَكْثِرْ)، قال القاضي عياض: معناه أنه يعاقب بالنار، ويحتمل أن يكون على ظاهره وأن الذي يأخذه يصير جمرا يكوى به. (شرح النووي على مسلم 7/ 131)

**ابن عثيمين: قال العلماء: لا يحل لأحد أن يسأل شيئاً إلا عند الضرورة، أما أن يسأل للأمور الكماليات لأجل أن يسابق الناس فيما يجعله في بيته، فإن هذا لا شك في تحريمه، ولا يحل له أن يأخذ الزكاة حتى لو أعطيها، فلا يأخذ الزكاة من أجل الكماليات. (شرح رياض الصالحين 3/ 390).

** قال ابن قدامة: الغنى ما تحصل به الكفاية، فإذا لم يكن محتاجا حرمت عليه الصدقة وإن لم يملك شيئا، وإن كان محتاجا حلت له الصدقة وإن ملك نصابا. (المغني 494/2)

** قال ابن تيمية: دفع الزكاة إلى أقاربه: إن كان القريب الذي يجوز دفعها إليه حاجته مثل حاجة الأجنبي إليها فالقريب أولى، وإن كان البعيد أحوج لم يحاب بها القريب، قال أحمد عن سفيان بن عيينة كانوا يقولون: لا يحابي بها قريبا ولا يدفع بها مذمة ولا يقي بها ماله. (مجموع الفتاوى 25/ 89)

** في (المغني لابن قدامة 2/ 482): لا يعطى من الصدقة المفروضة للوالدين وإن علوا، ولا للولد وإن سفل، قال ابن المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم على أن الزكاة لا يجوز دفعها إلى الوالدين، في الحال التي يجبر الدافع إليهم على النفقة عليهم، ولأن دفع زكاته إليهم تغنيهم عن نفقته، وتسقطها عنه، فكأنه دفعها إلى نفسه فلم تجز.

** قال النووي: الزكاة عندنا يجب إخراجها على الفور، فإذا وجبت وتمكن من إخراجها لم يجز تأخيرها، وإن لم يتمكن فله التأخير إلى التمكن، فإن أخر بعد التمكن عصى وصار ضامنا، فلو تلف المال كله بعد ذلك لزمته الزكاة. (المجموع 5/ 333)
---------------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مُحرقة الحسنات!
** ضابط: قال النووي: كل ما أفهمت به غيرك نقصان مسلم فهو غيبة محرمة. (الأذكار ص537)

**قال ابن القيم: الفرق بين النصيحة والغيبة أن النصيحة يكون القصد فيها تحذير المسلم من مبتدع أو مفسد، فتذكر ما فيه إذا استشارك في صحبته ومعاملته، فإذا وقعت الغيبة على وجه النصيحة لله ورسوله وعباده المسلمين فهي قربة إلى الله من جملة الحسنات. 

وإذا وقعت على وجه ذم أخيك والغض منه لتضع منزلته من قلوب الناس فهي الداء العضال، ونار الحسنات التي تأكلها كما تأكل النار الحطب. (الروح ص323)

** كلام نفيس لابن تيمية: 
من الناس من يغتاب موافقة لجلسائه، مع علمه أن المغتاب بريء مما يقولون، أو فيه بعض ما يقولون، لكن يرى أنه لو أنكر عليهم قطع المجلس واستثقله أهل المجلس، فيرى موافقتهم مـن حسن المعاشرة وطيب المصاحبة.‏

ومنهم من يخرج الغيبة في قوالب شتى، تارة في قالب ديانة وصلاح، فيقول‏:‏ ليس لي عادة أن أذكر أحدًا إلا بخير، ولا أحب الغيبة ولا الكذب، وإنما أخبركم بأحواله‏، ويقول‏:‏ والله إنه مسكين، أو رجل جيد؛ ولكن فيه كيت وكيت‏.‏ وربما يقول‏:‏ دعونا منه، الله يغفر لنا وله، وإنما قصده استنقاصه وهضمًا لجنابه‏.‏

يخادعون الله بذلك كما يخادعون مخلوقًا. (مجموع الفتاوى 237/28)
-----------------
*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام النذر
**قال ابن قدامة: لا يستحب [أن ينذر] لأن ابن عمر روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه نهى عن النذر وأنه قال: (لا يأتي بخير وإنما يستخرج به من البخيل)، متفق عليه.
وهذا نهي كراهة لا نهي تحريم. (المغني 3/10)

** أقسام النذر:

1-ما يجب الوفاء به، وهو نذر الطاعة.

2-ما يحرم الوفاء به، وهو نذر المعصية.

3-ما يجري مجرى اليمين، وهو نذر المباح، فيخير بين فعله وكفارة اليمين، مثل لو نذر أن يلبس هذا الثوب.

4-نذر اللجاج والغضب، وسمي بهذا الاسم، لأن اللجاج والغضب يحملان عليه غالبا، وهو الذي يقصد به معنى اليمين، الحث، أو المنع، أو التصديق، أو التكذيب.
فالناذر مخير بين [فعله]، وبين أن يكفر كفارة يمين.

5-نذر المكروه، فيكره الوفاء به، وعليه كفارة يمين.

6-النذر المطلق، وهو الذي ذكر فيه صيغة النذر، مثل أن يقول: لله علي نذر، فهذا كفارته كفارة يمين كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كفارة النذر إذا لم يسم كفارة يمين).

(القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد لابن عثيمين 238/1)،
وهو شرح جميل مفيد بالتقسيم والترتيب للمسائل.
----------------------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشوكاني: النحر للأموات عبادة لهم، والنذر لهم بجزء من المال عبادة لهم، كما أن النحر للنسك وإخراج صدقة المال عبادة لله عز وجل بلا خلاف.

ومن زعم أن ثم فرقاً بين الأمرين فليهده إلينا، ومن قال: إنه لم يقصد بدعاء الأموات والنحر لهم والنذر لهم عبادتهم، 
فقل له: فلأي مقتضى صنعت هذا الصنع؟ 
فإن دعاءك للميت عند نزول أمر ربك لا يكون إلا لشيء في قلبك عبر عنه لسانك. 

وهكذا إن كنت تنحر لله، وتنذر لله، فلأي معنى جعلت ذلك للميت وحملته إلى قبره؟!. (الدر النضيد في إخلاص كلمة التوحيد ص20)

‎ 
** قال الرافعي الشافعي:
الذبح للمعبود وباسمه نازل منزلة السجود، وكل واحد منهما من أنواع التعظيم والعبادة المخصوصة بالله تعالى الذي هو المستحق للعبادة فمن ذبح لغيره من حيوان أو جماد كالصنم على وجه التعظيم والعبادة لم تحل ذبيحته وكان فعله كفرا،كمن يسجد لغير الله تعالى سجدة عبادة، فكذا لو ذبح له أو لغيره على هذا الوجه. (المجموع للنووي 385/8)
--------------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح مسلم: (اتَّقُوا اللَّعَّانَيْنِ  ، قَالُوا: وَمَا اللَعَّانَانِ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ؟ قَالَ: الَّذِى يَتَخَلَّى فِى طَرِيقِ النَّاسِ أَوْ فِى ظِلِّهِمْ)، قال الخطابي: أي الجالبان للعن، الحاملان الناس عليه، وذلك أن من فعلهما شتم، وقد يكون اللاعن بمعنى: الملعون، فعلى هذا يكون التقدير: اتقوا الأمرين الملعون فاعلهما.

ونهي عنه في الظل والطريق لما فيه من إيذاء المسلمين بتنجيس من يمر به واستقذاره. (شرح سنن ابن ماجه للسيوطي ص 28)

** سئل الشيخ ابن باز: هل يقاس على التخلي في التحريم رمي النفايات؟ فقال: الذي يؤذي الناس داخل في النهي. (ينظر: سلسلة سألت الشيخ ابن باز رقم 3)

فيجب أن يحترز من يخرج في الرحلات وأماكن التنزه من إيذاء الناس ببقايا نفاياته ورميها مبعثرة تحرم الناس من الجلوس في المكان.
-------

*‘خدمة فوائد فقهية‘
للاشتراك عبر الواتساب
00966578038154
وعبر التلقرام
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كشاف البحوث الفقهية 
*
يحتوي على أكثر من 23000 بحث علمي .. مفيد لمن يريد الاطلاع على البحوث والرسائل التي كتبت في موضوع معين 
http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/108961

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب البركة* 
** في صحيح مسلم: (إِذَا أَكَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ طَعَامًا فَلَا يَمْسَحْ يَدَهُ حَتَّى يَلْعَقَهَا أَوْ يُلْعِقَهَا). 

(كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْكُلُ بِثَلَاثِ أَصَابِعٍ وَيَلْعَقُ يَدَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمْسَحَهَا). 

(أَمَرَ بِلَعْقِ الْأَصَابِعِ والصحفة وقال: إنكم لا تدرون فِي أَيِّهِ الْبَرَكَةُ). 

(إِذَا وَقَعَتْ لُقْمَةُ أَحَدِكُمْ فَلِيَأْخُذْهَا فَلْيُمِطْ مَا كَانَ بِهَا من أذى وليأكلها ولايدعها للشيطان).

** قال النووي: الطعام فيه بركة، ولايدرى أن تلك البركة فيما أكله أو فيما بقي على أصابعه أو في ما بقي في أسفل القصعة، أو في اللقمة الساقطة،

فينبغي أن يحافظ على هذا كله لتحصل البركة، وأصل البركة: الزيادة وثبوت الخير والإمتاع به، والمراد هنا والله أعلم: ما يحصل به التغذية، وتسلم عاقبته من أذى، ويقوي على طاعة الله تعالى وغير ذلك. (شرح مسلم 13/206)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ساعة الاستجابة يوم الجمعة*
** قال الإمام أحمد: أكثر الأحاديث بعد العصر.

وقال في رواية الميموني كذلك وزاد: قيل له: قبل أن تطفل الشمس للغروب؟ قال: لا أدري، إلا أنها بعد العصر.

وظاهر هذا: أن ما بعد العصر إلى غروب الشمس كله في التماسها سواء.

(فتح الباري لابن رجب ٣٠٥/٨)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما أشأم لسانا تعودها! 
** في الصحيحين: (لعنُ المؤمنِ كقتلِه)، أي: في التحريم، أو في الإبعاد؛ إذ اللعنةُ تبعيد من رحمة الله، والقتلُ تبعيد من الحياة الحسية. (كشف اللثام شرح عمدة الأحكام 6/ 409)

عن سلمةَ بنِ الأكوعِ رضِي اللهُ عنه قال: (كنَّا إذا رأينا الرَّجلَ يلعنُ أخاه رأينا أن قد أتَى بابًا من الكبائرِ). قال المنذري: إسناده جيد.

في صحيح مسلم: (لا يَكونُ اللعَّانُونَ شُفعاءَ و لا شُهداءَ يومَ القيامةِ)، لأن اللعن إساءة بل من أبلغ الإساءة، والشفاعة إحسان، فالمسيء في هذه الدار باللعن سلبه الله الإحسان في الأخرى بالشفاعة. (بدائع الفوائد 3/ 207)

** قال ابن الإمام أحمد لأبيه: ألا تلعن يزيد بن معاوية؟ فقال: متى رأيت أباك لعانا؟ (ينظر: غذاء الألباب 122/1)

** قال مكي بن إبراهيم: كنا عند ابن عون فذكروا بلال بن أبي بردة فجعلوا يلعنونه ويقعون فيه وابن عون ساكت، فقالوا: يا ابن عون إنما نذكره لما ارتكب منك! فقال: إنما هما كلمتان تخرجان من صحيفتي يوم القيامة، لا إله إلا الله ولعن الله فلانا! 

فلأن يخرج من صحيفتي (لا إله إلا الله)، أحب إلي من أين يخرج منها (لعن الله فلانا). 
(الإحياء 125/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

"موسوعة الإجماع" رسائل دكتوراه قدمت لجامعة الملك سعود، وطبعتها دار الفضيلة في أحد عشر مجلدا. 

منهجها: ذكر من نقل الإجماع من العلماء على المسألة، ثم النظر في هذا النقل ومدى دقته، وذكر من خالف إن وجد ونقل أدلتهم. 

وهي مفيدة جداً استوعبت الكتب التي سبقتها لولا نقص كتاب العبادات فيها، فلم يطبع (الصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أربع مواقع ستجد فيها بغيتك من الحكم الشرعي لأي مسألة تبحث عنها، ولها تطبيقات للأندرويد والآيفون 

موقع "*فتوى*" مفيد جداً في البحث عن أي حكم شرعي
http://www.alftwa.com

موقع "*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*" يفيد كثيراً في المسائل التي يسأل عنها غالباً، وفتاويه موثقة بأقوال أهل العلم 
http://islamqa.info/ar

وكذلك موقع "*إسلام ويب*" 
http://m.islamweb.net

موسوعة فقهية نافعة سهلة البحث في موقع "*الدرر السنية*"
http://www.dorar.net/enc/feqhia

----------


## فوائد فقهية

جبال من الحسنات
** في صحيح مسلم: 
(من صلى على جنازة ولم يتبعها فله قيراط، فإن تبعها فله قيراطان)، قيل: وما القيراطان يا رسول الله؟ قال:(أصغرهما مثل أحد). 

** لما علم ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما بهذا الفضل قال متحسراً لأنه لم يعلم به من قبل: (لقد فرطنا في قراريط كثيرة)، متفق عليه.


** قال ابن المنير:
أراد تعظيم الثواب فمثله للعيان بأعظم الجبال خلقاً، وأكثرها إلى النفوس المؤمنة حباً، لأنه الذي قال في حقه: إنه جبل يحبنا ونحبه. (فتح الباري 195/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الأحاديث الواردة في المطر في الكتب الستة والمسند
 دراسة حديثية موضوعيةللشيخ: منصور الصقعوب 

www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=3&book=7984 -http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=3&book=7984

----------


## فوائد فقهية

** مقطع قصير مفيد 
(منهج دراسة الفقه)



** محاضرة نافعة
(المعالم العشرة لحفظ المتون)
http://cutt.us/hgAEl

** هل الأفضل التفقه على مذهب معين؟ 
http://islamqa.info/ar/228194

** مقال جميل
(خاطرات على سبيل التفقه)
https://saaid.net/Doat/mishari/18.htm

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما ثبت من الدعاء عند المطر 
** ‏في صحيح البخاري عن عائشة: أن رسول الله ﷺ كان إذا رأى المطر، قال: «اللهم صيبا نافعا».
وفي مسلم عنها مرفوعا:
ويقول إذا رأى المطر: «رحمة».

** ‏وعند أحمد وأبي داود وغيرهما عنها بسند صحيح، كان النبي ﷺ إذا رأى المطر، قال: «اللهم صيبا هنيئا».
وفي رواية لأحمد: «اللهم اجعله صيبا هنيئا».

** ‏وفي الصحيحين عنه ﷺ أن مما يقول المؤمن بعد المطر:
«مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته».
وفي رواية للبخاري:
«مطرنا برحمة الله، وبرزق الله، وبفضل الله».

منقول من @assdais

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بحث مختصر مفيد للأئمة حول حكم الجمع للبرْد والمطر وضابط ذلك

للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان 
http://cutt.us/EXaw3

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دخل رجل المسجد فقال: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَكَتِ الْأَمْوَالُ وَانْقَطَعَتِ السُّبُلُ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكْهَا عَنَّا، فَرَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: " اللَّهُمَّ حَوَالَيْنَا وَلَا عَلَيْنَا اللَّهُمَّ عَلَى الْآكَامِ وَالظِّرَابِ وَبُطُونِ الْأَوْدِيَةِ وَمَنَابِتِ الشَّجَرِ " متفق عليه. 

قال ابن حجر: 
وفيه الأدب في الدعاء حيث لم يدع برفع المطر مطلقا لاحتمال الاحتياج إلى استمراره فاحترز فيه بما يقتضي رفع الضرر وبقاء النفع ، ويستنبط منه أن من أنعم الله عليه بنعمة لا ينبغي له أن يتسخطها لعارض يعرض فيها ، بل يسأل الله رفع ذلك العارض وإبقاء النعمة .

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام الرحلات
** يترخص برخص السفر من كان سيقطع مسافة 80 كم تقريباً، ولو كان في رحلة برية. (ينظر: فتاوى نور على الدرب لابن باز 30/13)

**في صحيح مسلم: (مَنْ نَزَلَ مَنْزِلًا ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ، لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ شَيْءٌ حَتَّى يَرْتَحِلَ مِنْ مَنْزِلِهِ ذَلِكَ). 
قال المناوي: إذا قال ذاك مع قوة يقين وكمال إذعان لما أخبر به الشارع لا يضره شيء من الهوام والمخلوقات (حتى يرتحل عنه) أي: عن ذلك المنزل. 

قال القرطبي: خبرٌ صحيحٌ وقولٌ صادقٌ ، فإني منذ سمعته عملت به فلم يضرني شيء، فتركته ليلة فلدغنتي عقرب. (فيض القدير 446/1)

** المحافظة على الأذان (فإنه لا يسمع مدى صوت المؤذن جن ولا إنس ولا شيء إلا شهد له يوم القيامة)، رواه البخاري. 

** متى يقال دعاء الخلاء (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث)؟ 

قال ابن حجر: في الأمكنة المعدة لذلك يقوله قبيل دخولها، وأما في غيرها [كما في الصحراء] فيقوله في أول الشروع كتشمير ثيابه مثلاً، وهذا مذهب الجمهور، وقالوا فيمن نسي: يستعيذ بقلبه لا بلسانه. (فتح الباري 244/1)

** يجوز الاستجمار بكل طاهر ما لم يكن نعمة أو فيه ذكر لله، من مناديل أو حجر أو رمل ولو كان الماء موجوداً. 

قال ابن قدامة:
وإن أراد الاقتصار على أحدهما فالماء أفضل، لأنه يطهر المحل، وهو أبلغ في التنظيف.

وإن اقتصر على الحجر أجزأه بغير خلاف بين أهل العلم. (المغني 1/206)

** يكره التبول في ثقب أو جحر، وهذا باتفاق المذاهب الأربعة، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم (نهى أن يبال في الجحر)، ولأنه ربما خرج عليه من الجحر ما يلسعه، قال النووي: هذا متفق عليه، وهي كراهة تنزيه. 
ويكره التبول والتغوط في مهب الريح؛ لئلا يصيبه رشاش النجاسة. (ينظر: الموسوعة الفقهية 34/17)

**في الصحيحين: (لا يمسكن أحدكم ذكره بيمينه وهو يبول، ولا يتمسح من الخلاء بيمينه)، (ذكره بيمينه) أي: بيده اليمنى حال قضاء الحاجة، ولا تمس المرأة فرجها بيمينها فيكره، (ولا يتمسح بيمينه) أي: لا يستنجي بها. (فيض القدير 386/1)

** في الصحيحين: (إذا أتيتم الغائط فلا تستقبلوا القبلة ولا تستدبروها ببول ولا غائط).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناتان متميزتان تستحقان المتابعة 

الشيخ: مهند المعتبي 
https://telegram.me/almoatbi

قناة علمية دعوية
http://telegram.me/assdais

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أبراج الحظ
** في كتاب التنجيم والمنجمون وحكم ذلك في الإسلام ص215:

الوجه السابع من وجوه بطلانها: 
اختلاف أصحابها في الأصول التي يبنون عليها أمرهم، ويفرعون عنها أحكامهم، فمن ذلك: اختلافهم في البروج التي تؤثر في هذا العالم بزعمهم، والاختلاف فيها في ثلاثة أمور:

الأول: في أسمائها، 
والثاني: اختلاف أحكامهم في دلالة هذه البروج على طباع الناس بناء على اختلافهم في أسمائهم، 
والثالث: اختلافهم في المدة التي تجعل لكل برج. 

** قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
ما يسمى بعلم النجوم والحظ والطالع من أعمال الجاهلية التي جاء الإسلام بإبطالها، وبيان أنها من الشرك، لما فيها من التعلق بغير الله تعالى واعتقاد الضر والنفع في غيره، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من اقتبس شعبة من النجوم فقد اقتبس شعبة من السحر زاد ما زاد). 

وقد ظهر من أقواله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تقريرات الأئمة من العلماء وفقهاء هذه الأمة، أن علم النجوم وما يسمى بالطالع، وقراءة الكف، وقراءة الفنجان، ومعرفة الحظ كلها من علوم الجاهلية. (من موقع الشيخ)

** قال قتادة: إن الله إنما خلق هذه النجوم لثلاث خصال: 
1- جعلها زينة للسماء
2- وجعلها يهتدى بها
3- وجعلها رجوما للشياطين. 
فمن تعاطى فيها غير ذلك فقد قال رأيه، وأخطأ حظه، وأضاع نصيبه. 

وإن ناسا جهلة بأمر الله أحدثوا في هذه النجوم كهانة، من غرس بنجم كذا وكذا كان كذا وكذا، ومن سافر بنجم كذا وكذا كان كذا وكذا، ولعمري ما من النجوم نجم إلا يولد به الطويل والقصير، والأحمر والأبيض، والحسن والذميم. 
(تغليق التعليق كتاب بدء الخلق، باب في النجوم)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أعذار العلماء في مخالفة الحديث*
قال ابن تيمية: 
وليعلم أنه ليس لأحد من الأئمة المقبولين عند الأمة قبولاً عاماً أن يتعمد مخالفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شيء من سنته دقيق ولا جليل، *فإنهم متفقون اتفاقاً يقينياً على وجوب اتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
*
وعلى أن كل أحد من الناس يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

ولكن إذا وجد لواحد منهم قول قد جاء حديث صحيح بخلافه فلابد له من عذر في تركه. 

وجميع الأعذار ثلاثة أصناف:

أحدها: عدم اعتقاده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله.
والثاني: عدم اعتقاده إرادة تلك المسألة بذلك القول. 
والثالث: اعتقاده أن ذلك الحكم منسوخ.
وهذه الأصناف الثلاثة تتفرع إلى أسباب متعددة.

(مجموع الفتاوى 232/20)، وتتمته نفيسة جديرة بالقراءة، وقد طبع في رسالة مستقلة بعنوان: (*رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام*).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شرح مبسط لمسائل المسح على الخفين مع تطبيق كيفية المسح وما الخف الذي يجوز المسح عليه

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتاب: "*دليل المبتعث الفقهي*" مفيد للمبتعثين ومن يعيشون في دول كافرة، وفيه أهم المسائل الفقهية التي يحتاجونها. 

وفي هذا الموقع جميع مسائل الكتاب وفيه إمكانية البحث
http://www.fikhguide.com/expatriate

دليل المبتعث الفقهي على الأندرويد 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...dactive.daleel

على الأب ستور 
https://itunes.apple.com/sa/app/id460475065?mt=8

"المسائل الفقهية التي يحتاجها السائح" موقع جميل مرتب فيه مسائل مهمة. 

http://www.fikhguide.com/tourist

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الإيقاعات والشيلات المشابهة للغناء 
**سئل الشيخ ابن جبرين:
(ما حكم إخراج أصوات من الفم تشبه أصوات المعازف؟) فقال: (نرى أنه يحرم لأنه يقوم مقام آلات اللهو). 

** الشيخ محمد المنجد: (هذه المؤثرات الصوتية التي تشبه الموسيقى مماثلة للأصوات الموسيقية لا تجوز ولا يجوز سماعها). 

** الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي: 
(كل ما شابه المعازف ولحق فيها كان كذلك، ولذلك يقول المزني: (أجمع العلماء على أن مثيل الباطل باطل، وأن مثيل الحق حق)،

ويقول ابن القيم في إغاثة اللهفان: (لم يكن الشرع ليحرم شيئاً لمفسدة بعينها ثم يبيح شيئاً آخر مع أن له ذات المفسدة).

** إلى إخواني المنشدين وإلى مستمعي الأناشيد: التميزَ التميزَ فغير لائق بكم أن تشابهوا أهل الفن والغناء، ولا يكن حالكم معهم: (كلما دخلوا جحر ضب دخلتموه).

وعليكم بالورع واتقاء الشبهات بترك المؤثرات المشابهة للموسيقى، فإنها في أحسن الأحوال من المشتبهات، (ومن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه).

(ما سبق منقول من بحث: الإقناع في حكم الإيقاع د. عامر بهجت ص22 وما بعدها)

** الشيخ أ.د.خالد المصلح:
(‏الإسراف في استعمال المؤثرات الصوتية في بعض الشيلات يجعلها نوعا من المعازف المحرمة!
فلنتق الله، ولا نستحل محارم الله بأدنى الحيل).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*إذا فترت همتك أو صعب عليك ضبط العلم فتأمل هذه الوصية*:
** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
الذي يراجع الكتب للعثور على حكم مسألة شرعية وإن كان جالسا على كرسيه فإنه قد سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً، ومن جلس إلى شيخ يتعلم منه فإنه قد سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً ولو كان جالساً.

فسلوك الطريق ينقسم إلى قسمين: 
- قسم يراد به الطريق الذي تقرعه الأقدام.
- والثاني: يراد به الطريق الذي يتوصل به إلى العلم وإن كان جالساً.
من سلك هذا الطريق سهل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة. 

وقال أيضاً رحمه الله:
العلم هو أنفع شيء،
أنفع للإنسان من الأعمال الصالحة، 
لأنه إذا مات وانتفع الناس بعلمه جرى ذلك عليه إلى يوم القيامة، 
كل ما انتفع به أي إنسان فله أجر العلم، كل ما أنفقت منه وعلمته ازداد، 

ولهذا من أقوى ما يثبت العلم ويبقي حفظه أن يعلمه الإنسان غيره، لأن الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه، فإذا علمت غيرك علمك الله، لكن لا تتقدم للتعليم إلا وأنت أهل له.

(شرح رياض الصالحين 5/434)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المهم لطالب العلم قراءة المداخل إلى المذاهب الفقهية، ليطلع على أطوارها، ويتعرف على أعلامها ومؤلفاتهم، وما المعتمد في الفتوى عندهم، وما هي اصطلاحاتهم. 

وهذه كتب مفيدة في كل مذهب:

==تكوين المذهب الحنفي، د. سائد بكداش

==اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية، د. محمد إبراهيم علي

==المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام الشافعي، د. أكرم القواسمي

==المدخل المفصل إلى فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، د. بكر أبو زيد

==مصطلحات المذاهب الفقهية وأسرار الفقه، مريم الظفيري

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سُئِل الحافظ ابن حجر عن صفة الصلاة على النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في الصلاة أو خارج الصلاة، هل يشترط فيها أن يصفه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالسِّيادة بأن يقول مثلاً: صلِّ على سيِّدنا محمدٍ، أو على سيّدِ الخلق، أو سيّد ولد آدم؟ أو يقتصر على قوله: اللهم صلِّ على محمد؟ 

وأيهما أفضل: الإتيانُ بلفظ السيادة؛ لكونها صفةً ثابتةً له - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو عدمُ الإتيان؛ لِعدم ورُود ذلك في الآثار؟ 

** فأجاب رحمه الله: نعم اتِّباعُ الألفاظ المأثور أرجح، ولا يقال: لعلَّه ترك ذلك تواضعاً منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما لم يكن
يقول عند ذكره: صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمته مندوبة إلى أن تقول ذلك كلما ذُكر؛ لأنَّا نقول: لو كان ذلك راجحاً لجاء عن الصحابة، ثم عن التابعين. 

ولم نقِفْ في شيءٍ من الآثار عن أحدٍ من الصحابة ولا التابعين أنه قال ذلك، مع كثرة ما ورد عنهم من ذلك. 

هذا الإمامُ الشافعي - أعلى الله درجته - وهو من أكثر الناس تعظيماً للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال في خطبة كتابه الذي هو عمدة أهل مذهبه: (اللهم صلِّ على محمد). 
(الفضل المبين في شرح الأربعين ص70)

** قال الشيخ د. بكر أبو زيد بعد أن عرض أقوال العلماء في المسألة:

داخل الصلاة لا تشرع لعدم التوقيف بالنص، وأما خارجها فلا بأس. 
(معجم المناهي اللفظية ص298)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أعظم فضل ثبت في حديث صحيح* 
** في الحديث: (من غسل واغتسل يوم الجمعة، وبكّر وابتكر، ومشى ولم يركب، فدنا من الإمام فاستمع ولم يلغ، كان له بكل خطوة عمل سنة أجر صيامها وقيامها)، رواه أحمد وأبو داود وغيرهم.

**قال أبو زرعة العراقي: لا أعلم حديثاً كثير الثواب مع قلة العمل أصح من هذا الحديث. (فتح المغيث 183/4)

** معاني الحديث:
قال البيهقي: (غسَل)، أي: غسل رأسه، (واغتسل): يعني: جسده. (معرفة السنن 347/4)

**وفي عون المعبود 112/1:
(بكَّر)، قال النووي: أي راح في أول الوقت، (وابتكر)، كرره للتأكيد.
‎ 
(ومشى ولم يركب) قال الخطابي: معناهما واحد، وهو للتأكيد [على عدم الركوب].

(ولم يلغ)، أي: استمع الخطبة ولم يشتغل بغيرها.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من الخطأ المنتشر في الدعاء أن يتبع بالمشيئة، ففي الصحيحين:

(لا يقولن أحدكم: اللهم اغفر لي إن شئت، اللهم ارحمني إن شئت، ليعزم المسألة، فإنه لا مكره له). 

** قال ابن حجر: (فإنه لا مكره له)، المراد: أن الذي يحتاج إلى التعليق بالمشيئة ما إذا كان المطلوب منه يتأتى إكراهه على الشيء فيخفف الأمر عليه، وأما الله سبحانه فهو منزه عن ذلك فليس للتعليق فائدة. 

وقيل: المعنى أن فيه صورة الاستغناء عن المطلوب والمطلوب منه، والأول أولى.

** قال ابن عبد البر:
لا يجوز لأحد أن يقول: اللهم أعطني إن شئت وغير ذلك من أمور الدين والدنيا، لأنه كلام مستحيل لا وجه له، لأنه لا يفعل إلا ما شاءه. 

وظاهره أنه حمل النهي على التحريم وهو الظاهر، وحمل النووي النهي في ذلك على كراهة التنزيه وهو أولى. 

**وقال ابن بطال: 
في الحديث أنه ينبغي للداعي أن يجتهد في الدعاء ويكون على رجاء الإجابة ولا يقنط من الرحمة. 
(فتح الباري لابن حجر 140/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك:
وأما حديث: (لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله)
فهذا الأسلوب أسلوب خبر، والخبر في مثل هذا يحسن تعليقه على المشيئة.

مثال ذلك أن تقول: فلان رحمه الله، أو اللهم ارحمه، فلا يصح أن تُقيّد ذلك بالمشيئة.

بخلاف ما إذا قلت: فلان مرحوم، أو فلان في الجنّة، فإنه لابدّ من التقييد بالمشيئة؛ لأن الأوّل دعاء، والثاني خبر، ولا يملك الإنسان الإخبار عن الغيب، فإن أخبر عن ما يرجوه وجب تقييد ذلك بالمشيئة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سنة يغفل عنها

*** في سنن أبي داود: (إذا صلَّى أحدُكم فلْيُصلِّ إلى سُترةٍ ولْيدنُ منها).

**ثبت عن نافع قال: كان ابن عمر إذا لم يجد سبيلاً إلى سارية من سواري المسجد قال لي: ولني ظهرك. (رواه ابن أبي شيبة رقم 2800)

** قال ابن رشد: (واتَّفق العلماء بأجمعهم على استحباب السُّترة بين المصلِّي والقِبلة إذا صلّى، منفردًا كان أو إمامًا). (بداية المجتهد 1/113)

** السنة أن يدنو من السترة، في الصحيحين: (كان بين مصلى رسول الله وبين الجدار ممر شاة)

قال البغوي: والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم، استحبوا الدنو من السترة بحيث يكون بينه وبينها قدر إمكان السجود. (شرح السنة 447/2)

**قال النووي: أقل السترة مؤخرة الرحل، نحو ثلثي ذراع، ويحصل بأي شيء أقامه بين يديه هكذا. 

قال العلماء: والحكمة في السترة كف البصر عما وراءه، ومنع من يجتاز بقربه.
(شرح مسلم 216/4)

وفي سنن أبي داود: (إذا صلَّى أحدُكم إلى سُترةٍ فليدْنُ منها لا يقطع الشيطانُ عليه صلاتَه).

** سترة الإمام سترة لمن خلفه، قال عبدالرزاق الصنعاني: (وبه آخذ، وهو الأمر الذي عليه الناس). (المصنف 18/2)

** في الصحيحين: (إذا صلى أحدكم إلى شيء يستره فأراد أحد أن يجتاز بين يديه فليدفعه، فإن أبى فليقاتله فإنما هو شيطان).

** قال ابن القيم: فإنْ لم يكن سترةٌ فإنَّه صحَّ عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّه يقطع صلاته المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود، ومعارض هذه الأحاديث قسمان: صحيحٌ غيرُ صريحٍ، وصريحٌ غيرُ صحيح. (زاد المعاد 306/1)

(ينظر: إتحاف الإخوة بتأكد الصلاة إلى السترة للشيخ: فريح البهلال)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن حجر:
ذكر ابن دقيق العيد أن بعض الفقهاء أي المالكية قسم أحوال المار والمصلي في الإثم وعدمه إلى أربعة أقسام: 

يأثم المار دون المصلي، وعكسه يأثمان جميعا، وعكسه. 

فالصورة الأولى: أن يصلي إلى سترة في غير مشرع، وللمار مندوحة فيأثم المار دون المصلي. 

الثانية: أن يصلي في مشرع مسلوك بغير سترة أو متباعدا عن السترة ولا يجد المار مندوحة فيأثم المصلي دون المار.

الثالثة: مثل الثانية لكن يجد المار مندوحة فيأثمان جميعا. 

الرابعة مثل الأولى لكن لم يجد المار مندوحة فلا يأثمان جميعا. انتهى . 

وظاهر الحديث [لو يعلم المار بين يدي المصلي ماذا عليه، لكان أن يقف أربعين خيرا له من أن يمر بين يديه] يدل على منع المرور مطلقاً ولو لم يجد مسلكاً، بل يقف حتى يفرغ المصلي من صلاته. 

ويؤيده قصة أبي سعيد السابقة فإن فيها: "فنظر الشاب فلم يجد مساغا". (فتح الباري لابن حجر 697/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عن سفيان قال: جاء رجل من أهل الشام فقال: دلّوني على صفوان بن سليم؟ فإني رأيته دخل الجنة فقلت: بأي شيء؟ قال: بقميص كساه إنساناً.

قال بعض إخوان صفوان: سألت صفوان عن قصة القميص قال: خرجت من المسجد في ليلة باردة فإذا رجل عُريان، فنزعت قميصي فكسوته. (صفة الصفوة ص 385)

**عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: اثنان من الله، واثنان من الشيطان: (الشيطان يعدكم الفقر)، يقول: لا تنفق مالك وأمسكه عليك، فإنك تحتاج إليه، (ويأمركم بالفحشاء)، (والله يعدكم مغفرة منه)، على هذه المعاصي، (وفضلا) في الرزق. (تفسير الطبري 571/5)

** وحاجة الفقراء تشتد في هذا البرد لحاجتهم للملابس والبطانيات وأجهزة التدفئة

(ومن نفَّسَ عن مؤمنٍ كُربةً من كُرَبِ الدنيا، نفَّسَ اللهُ عنه كُربةً من كُرَبِ يومِ القيامةِ، واللهُ في عونِ العبدِ ما كان العبدُ في عونِ أخيه).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

السنة أن يقرأ في كل ركعة سورة فما زاد، ولا يفصل سورة بين ركعتين لأنه خلاف السنة، ولا بأس بالنادر لثبوته عن الصحابة. 

روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده مرفوعاً: (لكل ركعة سورة)، وإسناده صحيح. 

وكثير من الناس يجهل هذه السنة، وحرص السلف عليها، لأنه عمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلم يحفظ عنه من وجه صحيح أنه قسم سورة بين ركعتين. 

**والحكمة في ذلك -فيما يظهر- أن السورة مرتبط بعضها بالبعض الآخر، فأي موضع وقف فيه لم يكن كانتهائه إلى آخر السورة، فإنه إن توقف في وقف غير تام كره له ذلك كراهة ظاهرة، لعدم تمام المعنى بإيراد المقصود من التنزيل كما جاء، وإن توقف في وقف تام، فهو خلاف الأولى.

وقد وصف ابن القيم من يداوم على ذلك بجهلة الأئمة. (زاد المعاد 381/1)
(صفة صلاة النبي للشيخ: عبدالعزيز الطريفي ص106)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

1:04:50 PMفوائد فقهيةقنوات تيليجرامية علمية جديرة بالمتابعة:

قناة د. عبدالرحمن الشهري
فوائد مختلفة ومشروعات وأفكار لتطوير خدمة القرآن الكريم
https://telegram.me/amshehri

- قناة الشيخ سليمان العبودي:
https://telegram.me/so_alobodi

- قناة الشيخ مشاري الشثري
https://telegram.me/m_alshathri

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بوب البخاري: "باب الدعاء للمشركين" وأورد فيه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: (يا رسول الله: إن دوسا قد عصت وأبت فادع الله عليها فقال: اللهم اهد دوسا وأت بهم).

** وبوب أيضاً: ‎(باب الدعاء على المشركين) وأورد فيه حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (اللهم أعني عليهم بسبع كسبع يوسف)، وحديث: (اللهم عليك بأبي جهل)، ودعاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأحزاب، وفيه: «اللهم منزل الكتاب، سريع الحساب، اهزم الأحزاب، اهزمهم وزلزلهم».

** للجمع بين ما ورد في الأحاديث من الدعاء للكافر والدعاء عليه:

قال ابن حجر: كان [صلى الله عليه وسلم] تارة يدعو عليهم وتارة يدعو لهم، فالحالة الأولى: حيث تشتد شوكتهم ويكثر أذاهم كما تقدم في الأحاديث التي قبل هذا بباب، والحالة الثانية: حيث تؤمن غائلتهم ويرجى تألفهم كما في قصة دوس. 

** وممن قال بهذا الجمع وارتضاه: المهلب وابن بطال والعيني، ومن المتأخرين: الشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين رحم الله الجميع.

(ينظر بحث: أحكام الدعاء للكافر لـ نايف اليحيى في موقع صيد الفوائد)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من وصية الشيخ بكر أبو زيد لطالب العلم:
** أمامك أمور لابد من مراعاتها في كل فن تطلبه:
1- حفظ مختصر فيه.
2- ضبطه على شيخ متقن.
3- عدم الاشتغال بالمطولات وتفاريق المصنفات قبل الضبط والإتقان لأصله.

4- لا تنتقل من مختصر إلى آخر بلا موجب، فهذا من باب الضجر.
5-اقتناص الفوائد والضوابط العلمية.
6- جمع النفس للطلب والترقي فيه، والاهتمام والتحرق للتحصيل والبلوغ إلى ما فوقه حتى تفيض إلى المطولات بسابلة موثقة.

(حلية طالب العلم ص 18)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام يوم الجمعة 
**جَاءَ رَجُلٌ يَتَخَطَّى رِقَابَ النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (اجْلِسْ فَقَدْ آذَيْتَ) رواه أبو داود.

** قال الترمذي : والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم، كرهوا أن يتخطى الرجل يوم الجمعة رقاب الناس وشددوا في ذلك. (السنن 646/1)

** قال ابن رجب: حديث (من اغتسل يوم الجمعة غسل الجنابة ثم راح) ‎يدل على أن الغسل المستحب للجمعة أوله طلوع الفجر، وآخره الرواح إلى الجمعة، فإن اغتسل قبل دخول يوم الجمعة لم يأت بسنة الغسل، كما لو اغتسل بعد صلاة الجمعة.

وممن قال: لا يصيب السنة بالغسل للجمعة قبل طلوع الفجر: مالكٌ، والشافعي، وأحمد، وأكثر العلماء. (فتح الباري 89/8)


** قال النووي: يسن لكل من أراد حضور الجمعة، سواء الرجل والمرأة والصبي والمسافر وغيرهم؛ لظاهر حديث ابن عمر، ولأن المراد النظافة وهم في هذا سواء. 

ولا يسن لمن لم يرد الحضور وإن كان من أهل الجمعة، لمفهوم الحديث ولانتفاء المقصود. (المجموع 4/ 405)

** قال ابن تيمية: المأثور عن الصحابة كانوا إذا أتوا المسجد يوم الجمعة يصلون من حين يدخلون ما تيسر فمنهم من يصلي عشر ركعات ومنهم من يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة ومنهم من يصلي ثمان ركعات ومنهم من يصلي أقل من ذلك. 
(مجموع الفتاوى 189/24)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ثم قال ابن تيمية بعد كلامه السابق:
ولهذا كان جماهير الأئمة متفقين على أنه ليس قبل الجمعة سنة مؤقتة بوقت مقدرة بعدد لأن ذلك إنما يثبت بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو فعله. 
وهو لم يسن في ذلك شيئا لا بقوله ولا فعله وهذا مذهب مالك ومذهب الشافعي وأكثر أصحابه وهو المشهور في مذهب أحمد .

وذهب طائفة من العلماء إلى أن قبلها سنة فمنهم من جعلها ركعتين كما قاله طائفة من أصحاب الشافعي وأحمد. 

 ومنهم من جعلها أربعا كما نقل عن أصحاب أبي حنيفة وطائفة من أصحاب أحمد وقد نقل عن الإمام أحمد ما استدل به على ذلك.  

وهؤلاء منهم من يحتج بحديث ضعيف ومنهم من يقول: هي ظهر مقصورة وتكون سنة الظهر سنتها وهذا خطأ من وجهين.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أحكام متعلقة بالمصحف
** الطهارة لمس القرآن في الجوال

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك:
يظهر أن الجوال ونحوه من الأجهزة ليس لها حكم المصحف؛ لأن حروف القرآن وجودها في هذه الأجهزة تختلف عن وجودها في المصحف، فلا توجد بصفتها المقروءة، بل توجد على صفة ذبذبات تتكون منها الحروف بصورتها عند طلبها، فتظهر الشاشة وتزول بالانتقال إلى غيرها. 

وعليه فيجوز مس الجوال الذي سجل فيه القرآن وتجوز القراءة منه ولو من غير طهارة.

** قال ابن مفلح: ويحرم على المحدث مس المصحف وجلده وحواشيه لشمول المصحف له بدليل البيع، ويجوز حمله بعلاقته، أو في غلافه، أو كمه وتصفحه به بعود ومسه من وراء حائل. (الفروع 189/1)

** قال المرداوي: لا يحرم حمله بعلاقته ولا في غلافته أو كمه، أو تصفحه بكمه أو بعود، أو مسه من وراء حائل على الصحيح من المذهب وعليه الجمهور. (الإنصاف 224/1)

** قال النووي: هل يجب على المعلم والولي تكليف الصبي المميز الطهارة لحمل المصحف واللوح اللذين يقرأ فيهما؟ 

فيه وجهان مشهوران لأصحابنا: أصحهما عند الأصحاب لا يجب للمشقة. (التبيان ص١٥٤)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دليلك إلى أكثر من 350 كتاب مع الطبعات الحديثة
https://t.co/vxnBxWiXvE


تشجير أهم الكتب الفقهية المطبوعة على المذاهب الأربعة
https://t.co/uh5nkK2kEE

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أجمل الأدب ما أرشد الله نساء نبيه: (يانساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقيتن فلا تخضعن بالقول)،

قال القرطبي: أي لا تلن القول، أمرهن أن يكون قولهن جزلا وكلامهن فصلا، ولا يكون على وجه يظهر في القلب علاقة بما يظهر عليه من اللين، كما كانت الحال عليه في نساء العرب من مكالمة الرجال بترخيم الصوت ولينه، مثل كلام المريبات والمومسات، فنهاهن عن مثل هذا.( تفسيره 14/ 177)

** بوب البخاري: (باب حمل الرجال الجنازة دون النساء) قال العيني: لأن الرجال أقوى لذلك والنساء ضعيفات ومظنة للانكشاف غالبًا، خصوصًا إذا باشرن الحمل، ولأنهن إذا حملنها مع وجود الرجال لوقع اختلاطهن بالرجال وهو محل الفتنة ومظنة الفساد. (عمدة القاري 379/12)
وهذا المنع في حال المصيبة وانشغال القلب فغيره من باب أولى. 

** اختلط الرجال مع النساء في الطريق فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم للنساء: "استأخرن فإنه ليس لكن أن تحققن الطريق،عليكن بحافات الطريق"
فكانت المرأة تلصق بالجدار حتى إن ثوبها ليعلق بالجدار. 
لشدة حيائهن وامتثالهن. 

** قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي:
باب الشهوات أخطر الأبواب،عرف ذلك خصوم الإسلام فاستغلوه، وأول هذا الطريق هو الاختلاط. (الذكريات 5/268).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بعض اللهجات يبدلون بعض الأحرف بغيرها، وهذا مبطل للصلاة إذا كان هذا التبديل في الفاتحة لأنها ركن، إن كان قادراً على تعلم النطق الصحيح 

كمن يبدل الذال زايا ونحو ذلك، فيجب تعلم نطقها كما هي في القرآن. 


** قال ابن قدامة:
من ترك حرفا من حروف الفاتحة، لعجزه عنه، أو أبدله بغيره كالألثغ الذي يجعل الراء غينا، والأرت الذي يدغم حرفا في حرف، أو يلحن لحنا يحيل المعنى،

كالذي يكسر الكاف من إياك، أو يضم التاء من أنعمت، ولا يقدر على إصلاحه، فهو كالأمي، لا يصح أن يأتم به قارئ. ويجوز لكل واحد منهم أن يؤم مثله؛ لأنهما أميان، فجاز لأحدهما الائتمام بالآخر، كاللذين لا يحسنان شيئا. 

وإن كان يقدر على إصلاح شيء من ذلك فلم يفعل، لم تصح صلاته، ولا صلاة من يأتم به. (المغني 145/2)


** وقال النووي: إن لم يطاوعه لسانه أو لم يمض ما يمكن التعلم فيه فصلاة مثله خلفه صحيحة وصلاة صحيح اللسان خلفه كصلاة قارئ خلف أمي [باطلة]. 

- وإن كان في غير الفاتحة صحت صلاته وصلاة كل أحد خلفه لأن ترك السورة لا يبطل الصلاة فلا يمنع الاقتداء. (المجموع 269/4)

----------


## شفل

شرح المغني للقاآني اصول فقه

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسألة مهمة جداً كما يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين 
** قال رحمه الله:
إذا استفتى عالماً يثق بعلمه ودينه، يعتقد أن ما يقوله في هذه المسألة هو الحق فإنه لا يسأل غيره بعد ذلك، ويعمل بما أفتاه به؛ لأنه هو الحق في نظره

إلا إذا سمع بدون استفتاء من أحد قولاً يخالف ما أفتي به، ودلل عليه هذا القائل الذي قال القول المخالف؛ فإنه حينئذ لا بأس أن يسأله ليناقشه، فيقول ذكرت كذا واستدللت عليه، وأنا قد أُفتيت بكذا فما هو جوابك؟ 

لأن هذه المسائل من المسائل المهمة جدّاً التي نرى بعض الناس يستفتي عدة من العلماء، إما لينظر إلى أسهلها وأقربها لهواه، وإما ليضرب آراء أهل العلم بعضها ببعض، وكل هذا من باب التلاعب.
(فتاوى نور على الدرب شريط رقم 25)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كثيراً ما يستعجل الزوج في حال غضب بالطلاق فيفرق أسرته بعد التمامها، ثم يتجرع الندم بعد ذلك، وتزداد جرعة الندم إذا كان الطلاق بالثلاث مجموعة بلفظ واحد، فقد وقع في مخالفة السنة، للنهي عن الطلاق الثلاث، وعرّض عقد الزوجية لخلاف العلماء في جواز الرجعة من عدمها.

** أخرج أبو داود عن مجاهد قال: "كنت عند ابن عباس فجاءه رجل فقال: إنه طلق امرأته ثلاثاً، فسكت حتى ظننت أنه سيردها إليه فقال: ينطلق أحدكم فيركب الأحموقة ثم يقول: يا ابن عباس يا ابن عباس، إن الله قال: (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا)، وإنك لم تتق الله فلا أجد لك مخرجا، عصيت ربك وبانت منك امرأتك". صححه ابن حجر.

**وكان السلف يعظمون الفتيا بالطلاق ويتحرزون من التسرع فيها لعظم شأنها

- جلس عبد الله بن الزبير وعاصم بن عمر فسئلا عن رجل طلق امرأته ثلاثا قبل أن يدخل بها؟ فقال ابن الزبير: إن هذا الأمر مالنا فيه قول، اذهب إلى ابن عباس وأبي هريرة فإني تركتهما عند عائشة فاسألهما ثم ائتنا فأخبرنا، فذهب فسألهما، فقال ابن عباس لأبي هريرة: أفته يا أبا هريرة فقد جاءتك معضلة. (معرفة السنن والآثار رقم 3937) 

- وكان سفيان ابن عيينة لا يفتي في الطلاق ويقول: من يحسن هذا؟ (إعلام الموقعين 1/29)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

2:33

قناة مشاري الشثري12/16/15 _8.9K_

__

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى تبدأ الساعة الأولى من يوم الجمعة التي علق بها فضيلة التصدق ببدنة؟* 

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
الساعات التي ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خمس فقال: "من راح في الساعة الأولى فكأنما قرب بدنة، ومن راح في الساعة الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة .. فإذا خرج الإمامُ حضرتِ الملائكةُ يستمعون الذكرَ". 

فقسّم الزمن من طلوع الشمس إلى مجيء الإمام خمسة أقسام، فقد يكون كل قسم بمقدار الساعة المعروفة، وقد تكون الساعة أقل أو أكثر؛ لأن الوقت يتغير، فالساعات خمس ما بين طلوع الشمس ومجيء الإمام للصلاة.

وتبتدئ من طلوع الشمس، وقيل: من طلوع الفجر، والأول أرجح؛ لأن ما قبل طلوع الشمس وقت لصلاة الفجر. (مجموع فتاويه 140/16)


** حرمان من هذه الفضائل

قال النووي: دل على أنه لا شئ من الهدي والفضيلة لمن جاء بعد الزوال، ولا يكتب له شيء أصلا؛ لأنه جاء بعد طي الصحف. (المجموع 540/4)


**سنة يغفل عنها:
بوب البخاري: (استقبال الناس الإمام إذا خطب، و استقبل ابن عمر و أنس رضي الله عنهم الإمام). 

قال الترمذي: (والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم، يستحبون استقبال الإمام إذا خطب). 

وحكمة ذلك كما قال ابن حجر: (التهيؤ لسماع كلامه، وسلوك الأدب معه، فإذا استقبله بوجهه و أقبل عليه بجسده و بقلبه و حضور ذهنه كان أدعى لتفهم موعظته). (فتح الباري 402/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الحافظ السخاوي: "عمل المولد الشريف لم ينقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح في القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة وإنما حدث بعد". (سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي 1/439)

* أول من أحدث ما يسمى بالمولد النبوي هم بنو عبيد الذين اشتهروا بالفاطميين، وقد قرر هذا جماعة من المتأخرين منهم: العلامة الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية سابقا الشيخ: (محمد بخيت المطيعي في كتابه: "أحسن الكلام فيما يتعلق بالسنة والبدعة من الأحكام").

* وبنو عبيد قال عنهم الإمام المؤرخ أبو شامة: وفي أيامهم كثرث الرافضة واستحكم أمرهم، وأفسدت عقائد طوائف. (الروضتين ص200)

* ومن تأمل في الاحتفال بالمولد وجده مخالف للسنة لأمور منها:

١- أنه لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أمر به ولا فعله صحابته ولا أحد من التابعين، ولا تابعيهم، فهل كل هؤلاء لم يتفطنوا لهذا الفضل وهذه العبادة؟!

٢- أنه داخل فيما حذر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: "إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة" فقوله: (كل بدعة ضلالة)، عموم لا مخصص له، يدخل فيه كل أمر مخترع محدث لا أصل له في دين الله، والعلماء مجمعون على أنه أمر محدث.

٣- يوم مولده مختلف فيه، فكيف تكون عبادة عظيمة يتقرب إلى الله بها واليوم الذي يحتفل فيه غير مجزوم به! (ينظر: فتح الباري شرح حديث رقم 3641 )

*وممن أفتى ببدعية المولد:
- العالم الفاكهاني المالكي وله رسالة بعنوان: (المورد في الكلام على عمل المولد)

- أبو عبد الله الحفار، له فتاوى ذكرها الونشريسي في المعيار المعرب، وهو من علماء المغرب.

- العلامة ابن الحاج المالكي، له كلام نفيس في المدخل بداية الجزء الثاني.

- الشيخ العلامة الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية.

وغيرهم كثير، ينظر للاستزادة: (المولد النبوي تاريخه حكمه آثاره أقوال العلماء فيه د.ناصر الحنيني)، وما سبق منقول منه بتصرف.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ينبغي المحافظة على ألفاظ الأذكار
 كما ثبتت في النص، وعلى عددها ووقتها*
* عن البراء بن عازب قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا أتيتَ مضجعك فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة، ثم اضطجع على شقك الأيمن ثم قل: 

"اللهم أسلمت وجهي إليك، وفوضت أمري إليك، وألجأت ظهري إليك، رغبة ورهبة إليك، لاملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك، اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت، ونبيك الذي أرسلت". 

فإن مت من ليلتك فأنت على الفطرة، واجعلهن آخرما تتكلم به".

قال: فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما بلغْتُ: "اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت" قلت: (ورسولك)، قال: (لا، ونبيك الذي أرسلت). متفق عليه.

*قال ابن حجر: وأولى ما قيل في الحكمة في رده صلى الله عليه وسلم على من قال: (الرسول) بدل (النبي) أن ألفاظ الأذكار توقيفية ولها خصائص وأسرار لا يدخلها القياس فتجب المحافظة على اللفظ الذي وردت به. 

* وقال النووي: في الحديث ثلاث سنن
-إحداها الوضوء عند النوم وإن كان متوضأ كفاه.
-ثانيها النوم على اليمين.
-ثالثها الختم بذكر الله.
(فتح الباري ١١٢/١١)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات جديرة بالمتابعة 

قناة الشيخ: محمد المهنا
شرعية، لغوية، ثقافية
https://telegram.me/malmohanna

قناة الشيخ: محمد الفراج
أدب وشعر، وتأملات ولطائف 

https://telegram.me/m_alfraj

قناة الشيخ أ.د.عمر المقبل
قناة علمية ، دعوية ، تربوية
https://telegram.me/dr_omar_almuqbil

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سنة داوم عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* قال ابن القيم: كان-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يصل بين المضمضة والاستنشاق، فيأخذ نصف الغرفة لفمه ونصفها لأنفه .. ولم يجيء الفصل بين المضمضة والاستنشاق في حديث صحيح البتة. (زاد المعاد 185/1)

* وقال ابن تيمية:
الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق بماء واحد أفضل من أن يفصل كل واحد بماء؛ في صفة وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أنه مضمض واستنشق واستنثر ثلاثا بثلاث غرفات )، متفق عليه.
وفي لفظ: (تمضمض واستنثر ثلاثا من غرفة واحدة) رواه البخاري.
وكذلك في حديث ابن عباس وعثمان وغيرهما.

وهذه الأحاديث أكثر وأصح من أحاديث الفصل. (شرح العمدة 177/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* لطائف من سيرة الشيخ الفقيه ابن عثيمين*
سيرة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مليئة بالعبر والبذل والمواقف المؤثرة، وقد أحببت انتقاء بعضها لتكون حافزاً لنا على الخير، ومعرفة مكانة هذا الإمام، وقد انتقيتها من كتاب: (الجامع لحياة ابن عثيمين)، تأليف: د. وليد الحسين


1-كان عدد الطلاب في بداية تصديه للتدريس لا يتجاوز العشرة، وربما ألقى درسه وليس عنده إلا اثنان أو ثلاثة، ويذكر عن نفسه أنه ربما قدم ولم يجد أحداً من التلاميذ!

فصبر وبذل حتى بلغوا المئات في مجلسه.

2- كان مفرغا نفسه بعد العصر لقضاء حوائج الناس والشفاعة لهم، وإجابة فتاويهم وقسمة تركاتهم ولم يكن يأخذ على ذلك شيئا.

3- ألقى مرة محاضرات في كلية البنات فأعطاه المحاسب شيكا مقابل ذلك فقال: (تريدني أن أتقاضى راتبا إزاء واجبي تجاه بناتي وأخواتي!).

4- كان إذا تأخر عن العمل لما كان في (المعهد العلمي) ولو بضع دقائق يثبت ذلك في دفتر التحضير ويكتب أمامه: (بغير عذر).

5- أهدى له الأمير عبدالإله سيارة جديدة فأرجعها مع ابنه عبدالله وأمره أن يشكره ويخبره أنه ليس بحاجة إليها، (مع أن سيارة الشيخ كانت قديمة رخيصة القيمة).


6- كان دقيقا جدا في الأموال التي يعطاها للتبرعات، سلم مرة عقيل العقيل كيسا فيه مبلغ كبير من التبرعات لإيصالها، فلما خرج لحقه وقال: (يوجد نصف ريال في الكيس انتبهوا له لئلا يقع!).

7- من اهتمامه بقضايا المسلمين أنه كان يجمع التبرعات في مسجده للمجاهدين في فلسطين وأفغانستان وكوسوفا وغيرها، ويكلف أحياناً طلابه لإيصال المساعدات لهم.

8- من جلده على العبادة أنه سافر مرة من عنيزة إلى الرياض ثم إلى مكة، فلما انتهوا من العمرة أخلدوا للنوم من شدة التعب، فاستيقظ أحد الطلاب في منتصف الليل يقول: (فوجدت الشيخ قائم يصلي، فحاولت أن أقتدي به فصليت قليلا ثم تعبت ونمت وهو باق على صلاته)، وكان مواظبا على قيام الليل لا يتركه حتى في السفر.

 9- من تواضعه أنه ركب مرة سيارة قديمة مع أحد طلابه فتعطلت بهم، فنزل الشيخ بنفسه ودفع السيارة حتى تحركت واشتغلت ثم ركب.

10- كان سريع الرجوع للحق والاعتراف بالخطأ إذا بدر منه، ففي إحدى خطبه ذكر فضائل قراءة سورة الفاتحة عند النوم، فنبهه أحد طلبته بعد الصلاة أنه سها في الخطبة وأن الفضائل لآية الكرسي، فأخذ الشيخ الميكرفون ونبه الناس أنه أخطأ في ذلك.


11- من احتسابه أنه دعي لإلقاء محاضرة في إحدى المؤسسات الرسمية، فوجد صورة كبيرة في المنصة بشكل فيه تعظيم لا يليق، فطلب إزالتها فرفض المسؤول ذلك بشدة، فتوجه الشيخ لأقرب مسجد فتبعه الناس وألقى محاضرته فيه.

12-أرسل له أحد طلبة العلم تنبيهات على بعض الأحاديث التي صححها الشيخ أو ضعفها، ففرح بها وكتب له رسالة يشكره فيها ويذكر سبب تصحيحه أو تضعيفه، ثم طلب أن يزوره فأكرمه ورحب به.

13- من طرائفه أنه خرج مرة من محافظة البدائع فوجد رجلا كبيرا في السن في الطريق فأركبه، فلما وصلوا عنيزة قال الرجل: أريد أن تذهب بي للشيخ ابن عثيمين، فقال الشيخ: لماذا لم تسأله عندما قابلته في البدائع؟ فقال: لم أقابله! فقال الشيخ: رأيتك بعيني تتحدث معه هناك! فقال الرجل: أنت تضحك على رجل أكبر من أبيك، لم أقابله أبدا.

فقال الشيخ: صل في هذا الجامع فهو إمامه، فلما انصرف الشيخ من الصلاة تفاجأ الرجل أنه هو فقام إليه وقبل رأسه وجعل يدعو له وهو يبكي.

14- من شدة اغتنامه للوقت أنه كان يأتي للمسجد على قدميه، وكانت بيته بعيدة فكان يستغل ذلك بأن يقرأ الطلاب عليه، أو يجيب على بعض الفتاوي، وسافرت معه مسافات طويلة فكان وقته بين قراءة أو صلاة أو نقرأ عليه بعض الكتب ويعلق عليها.


15- ألقى الشيخ ما يقرب من (2250 خطبة)، وترك أكثر من 115 مؤلفاً، وآلاف الساعات الصوتية من محاضرات ودروس وفتاوي، وحج (31 مرة) وكان يبذل جهدا كبيرا في الحج، فجميع وقته فيه للدروس والإفتاء والعبادة، ولا ينام إلا قليلا.

16- حضر عنده مجموعة كبيرة من الاتحاد السوفيتي في الحج، فلما انتهى قام أحدهم وكبر وكبروا خلفه، ثم قال: هؤلاء تلاميذك يا شيخ، درسوا كتبك في الأقبية حين كانوا يمنعون من إقامة الدروس.

17- في شدة مرضه بالسرطان كان يجيب الأسئلة على الهاتف، ويطلب معاملات الناس وهو في المستشفى ليقضيها، ثم طلب أن يلقي درسه في عشر رمضان الأواخر في الحرم وأصر على ذلك، فانتقل معه الأطباء وكان يلقي الدرس والأجهزة والأكسجين على جسمه!

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم التسمية بقوس قزح 
روي في ذلك حديث: (لا تقولوا: قوس قزح فإن قزح شيطان، ولكن قولوا: قوس الله عز وجل فهو أمان لأهل الأرض من الغرق). 

ولكن قال عنه ابن الجوزي والألباني: (موضوع).
ولم يثبت نهي فلا بأس بالتسمية. 

* معنى قزح:
قال ابن منظور في اللسان:
هو من التقزيح وهو التحسين، وقيل: من القزح وهي الطرائق والألوان التي في القوس، الواحدة قزحة، أو هو من قزح الشيء إذا ارتفع.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كثر النقاش في مسألة الاحتفال بـ #المولد_النبوي وهذا حوار علمي هادئ وقع بيني وبين بعض المنتصرين له قبل 22 سنة لما زرت بلاد البوسنة والهرسك:



YouTube

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
* قال ابن تيمية: 
- فما فعله على وجه التقرب كان عبادة تفعل على وجه التقرب.
- وما أعرض عنه ولم يفعله مع قيام السبب المقتضي لم يكن عبادة ولا مستحبا. 
- وما فعله على وجه الإباحة من غير قصد التعبد به كان مباحا، ومن العلماء من يستحب مشابهته في هذا في الصورة كما كان ابن عمر يفعل، وأكثرهم يقول: إنما تكون المتابعة إذا قصدنا ما قصد.
- وأما المشابهة في الصورة من غير مشاركة في القصد والنية فلا تكون متابعة. 
- فما فعله على غير العبادة فلا يستحب أن يفعل على وجه العبادة فإن ذلك ليس بمتابعة، بل مخالفة. (مجموع الفتاوى 422/27)

* وقال أيضًا رحمه الله: فالتأسي به أن يفعل مثل ما فعل، على الوجه الذي فعل، لأنه فعل. (مجموع الفتاوى 409/10)

* كتابان مفيدان في الموضوع: (أفعال الرسول ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية د.محمد الأشقر)، (أفعال الرسول ودلالتها على الأحكام د.محمد العروسي)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم التسمية بقوس قزح 

روي في ذلك حديث: (لا تقولوا: قوس قزح فإن قزح شيطان، ولكن قولوا: قوس الله عز وجل فهو أمان لأهل الأرض من الغرق). 

ولكن قال عنه ابن الجوزي والألباني: (موضوع).
ولم يثبت نهي فلا بأس بالتسمية. 

 معنى قزح:
قال ابن منظور في اللسان:
هو من التقزيح وهو التحسين، وقيل: من القزح وهي الطرائق والألوان التي في القوس، الواحدة قزحة، أو هو من قزح الشيء إذا ارتفع.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كثر النقاش في مسألة الاحتفال بـ #المولد_النبوي وهذا حوار علمي هادئ وقع بيني وبين بعض المنتصرين له قبل 22 سنة لما زرت بلاد البوسنة والهرسك:



YouTube












_Thursday, December 24, 2015_
_

_

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أفعال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*قال ابن تيمية: 
- فما فعله على وجه التقرب كان عبادة تفعل على وجه التقرب.
- وما أعرض عنه ولم يفعله مع قيام السبب المقتضي لم يكن عبادة ولا مستحبا. 
- وما فعله على وجه الإباحة من غير قصد التعبد به كان مباحا، ومن العلماء من يستحب مشابهته في هذا في الصورة كما كان ابن عمر يفعل، وأكثرهم يقول: إنما تكون المتابعة إذا قصدنا ما قصد.
- وأما المشابهة في الصورة من غير مشاركة في القصد والنية فلا تكون متابعة. 
- فما فعله على غير العبادة فلا يستحب أن يفعل على وجه العبادة فإن ذلك ليس بمتابعة، بل مخالفة. (مجموع الفتاوى 422/27)

* وقال أيضًا رحمه الله: فالتأسي به أن يفعل مثل ما فعل، على الوجه الذي فعل، لأنه فعل. (مجموع الفتاوى 409/10)

* كتابان مفيدان في الموضوع: (أفعال الرسول ودلالتها على الأحكام الشرعية د.محمد الأشقر)، (أفعال الرسول ودلالتها على الأحكام د.محمد العروسي)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أعياد اليهود والنصارى 
** قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم. (التاريخ الكبير للبخاري رقم 659)

*(والذين لا يشهدون الزور)، قال ابن عباس والضحاك: الزور عيد المشركين. (أحكام أهل الذمة 1244/3)

:four_leaf_clover: قال الإمام الذهبي: فإن قال قائل: أنا لا أقصد التشبه بهم؟

فيقال له: نفس الموافقة والمشاركة في أعيادهم ومواسمهم حرام، بدليل ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أنه (نهى عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت غروبها)، وقال: (إنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار )، والمصلي لا يقصد ذلك، إذ لو قصده كفر، لكن نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في ذلك حرام. (تشبُّه الخسيس بأهل الخميس ص37)

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسماس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية حــرام بالاتفاق، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم في كتابه (أحكام أهـل الذمـة)، ثم قال: (فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنـزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب .. فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه).

- وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية حرامًا وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم، لأن فيها إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعـائر الكفر، ورضىً به لهم، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه، لكن يحـرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنئ بها غيره.

- وإذا هنؤونا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك، لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا، ولأنهـا أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى، لأنهـا إما مبتدعة في دينهم، وإما مشروعة، لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام.

- وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة حرام، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها .. وكذلك يحـرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهـذه المناسبة. (مجموع فتاويه 44/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أدعية للاختبارات 
* تنتشر كل فترة اختبارات بعض الأدعية والسور القرآنية ويزعم من ينشرها أنها خاصة للاختبار، ويضع مواضع لقولها أثناء الدراسة وعند الاختبار أو تسليم الورقة، وكل هذا لم يثبت فيه نص، فلا يحدد دعاء معين لوقت مخصص إلا بدليل. 

لكن يدعى بالأدعية العامة ويسأل الله التيسير، فالدعاء مشروع في كل حال، ومن الأدعية العامة المناسبة:

* (اللهمَّ لا سهلَ إلا ما جعلتَه سهلًا، و أنت تجعلُ الحَزْنَ إذا شئتَ سهلًا)، صححه ابن حجر.

* (يا حيُّ يا قيُّومُ برحمتِكَ أستغيثُ، أصلِح لي شأني كلَّهُ، ولا تَكلني إلى نفسي طرفةَ عينٍ) حسنه الألباني.

* (دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا ربه وهو في بطن الحوت: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب له)، حسنه ابن حجر.

* (وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ)، إذا وقع منك النسيان لشيء فاذكر الله؛ لأن النسيان من الشيطان، كما قال تعالى عن فتى موسى: (وَمَآ أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ الشيطان أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ). (أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 61/4)

* قال ابن القيم: وكان شيخنا [ابن تيمية] إذا أشكلت عليه المسائل يقول: "يا معلم إبراهيم علمني"، ويكثر الاستغاثة بذلك .. وكان مكحول يقول عند الإفتاء: "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"، وكان مالك يقول: "ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"، وكان بعضهم يقول: {رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي، وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي، وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي، يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِيً}، وكان بعضهم يقول: "اللهم وفقني واهدني وسددني واجمع لي بين الصواب والثواب واعذني من الخطأ والحرمان". (إعلام الموقعين 197/6)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* التاءات الخمس للتفقه والتعلم، وهي: (التدرج والتركيز والتكامل والتوالي والتكرار) وبيان ذلك على النحو الآتي:

1- لا بد من التتابع والتدرج؛ إذ العلم درجات ومراحل، ولكل مرحلة متن يناسبها، ولا يصلح لطالب العلم الشروع في مرحلة قبل الانتهاء من المرحلة التي قبلها، ومن الأمثلة على قضية التدرج تلك الكتب الأربعة التي صنفها ابن قدامة في الفقه، ويراعى في المتن الذي يقرأ: أن يكون متداولا، وسهلا ميسورا، وفيه عناية بالدليل، وأن يكون مؤلفه من المحققين.

2- التركيز دون استطراد مشغل عن الأصل، ولا زيادات تشوش على الذهن؛ لئلا ينتقل وهو لا يشعر إلى المرحلة التي تليها، فالعلم بحر واسع، والإحاطة به متعذرة، ولابد من الاقتصار على قدر مناسب من المعلومات، يتيسر ضبطها ثم الانتقال إلى ما بعدها.


3- التكامل، بحيث يضم إلى هذا العلم القدر الضروري من العلوم المساعدة، وهي تلك العلوم المحيطة بالعلم المقصود، الخادمة له، ذات الصلة به؛ فيدرس مثلا مع دراسة الفقه: أصول الفقه وقواعده ، ويعنى مع ذلك بالحديث والأثر.


4- التوالي لا التواني، فلابد أن يؤخذ المتن في مدة مناسبة متقاربة، أما أن يكون ذلك خلال سنوات تنسي آخرها أولها فلا.


5- التكرار والمدارسة والبحث؛ فلا يقتصر على الدرس أو القراءة، بل لابد من المطارحة والبحث والحوار والمناظرة.

*وهذه الضوابط ليست خاصة بدراسة الفقه بل هي عامة لدراسة جميع العلوم؛ كالأصول والنحو، فهي قضية منهجية وقعت الغفلة عنها: إما من قبل المدرسين وإما من قبل الدارسين وإما من الجميع .

* ولابد لهذه الضوابط الخمسة أن يتقدمها وأن يقارنها وأن يلحقها ضابط أهم وأجل،ذلكم هو: تقوى الله والصدق والإخلاص.

فهي إذن تاءات ست، لُـبُّها تقوى الله.
(ينظر: منهجيات أصولية ص79 وما بعده)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من نسي ركناً في الصلاة 
*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي:
من نسي ركناً فذكره يأتي به وبما بعده مطلقاً، سواء شرع في القراءة أم لا، وسواء في نفس الصلاة أو بعدها، وهذا القول هو ظاهر عموم الأدلة في الصلاة خاصة وفي غيرها عامة؛ مما اعتبر له الترتيب. 

فإن من ترك ترتيب الوضوء أو الطواف أو السعي أو رمي الجمار أو نحوها؛ فإنه يأتي بالمتروك وبما بعده فقط، ولا يأتي بالفعل الواقع صحيحاً.

ويؤيد هذا التعليل الصحيح أن يقال: اشتمل هذا الأمر على ثلاثة أمور: 
- أمر قد وقع صحيحاً مرتباً قبل ترك الركن. 
- والثاني: الركن المتروك. 
- والثالث: الأركان المفعولة بعد المتروك. 

فالإتيان بالمتروك لازم لأنه متروك، والركن لا يسقط لا عمداً ولا سهواً ولا جهلاً، والإتيان بما بعده من الأركان المفعولة لازم الإتيان بها؛ لأنها وقعت لم يسبقها ما هو شرط لها، وهو الركن المتروك لوجوب الترتيب.

وأما الإتيان بالواقع صحيحاً مرتباً وإلغاؤه؛ فهو خلاف الأصل وخلاف الواجب. 
(مجموع الفوائد واقتناص الأوابد فائدة رقم 140)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سنة ورد فيها أكثر من مائة حديث

* قال ابن الملقن: [وقد ورد] زيادة على مائة حديث كلّها في السواك ومتعلقاته، وهذا عظيم جسيم، فواعجبًا سنة واحدة تأتي فيها هذه الأحاديث ويهملها كثير من النَّاس، وهي خيبة عظيمة. (البدر المنير 2/68)

* قال ابن حجر: وأما اللسان، فيستاك طولاً، كما في حديث أبي موسى في الصحيحين، ولفظ أحمد: "وطرف السواك على لسانه يستن إلى فوق"، قال الراوي: كان يستن طولاً. (التلخيص 109/1)

* قال الشيخ محمد نجيب المطيعي: 
أطباء الأسنان يقولون: إن الاستياك الصحيح يكون طولاً؛ أي: أعلى وأسفل؛ لأن الغشاء العاجي الأملس الذي يكسو الأسنان ينبغي المحافظة عليه، فالاستياك عرضًا يضر بهذا الغشاء، فيسرع إلى الأسنان الفساد. (حاشية المجموع شرح المهذب 1/313).

* وورد حديث عند الطبراني أنه يستاك عرضاً في الأسنان لكنه ضعيف. (موسوعة الطهارة للدبيان)

* قال النووي: السواك مستحب في جميع الأوقات ولكن في خمسة أوقات أشد استحباباً:
أحدها: عند الصلاة. 
الثاني: عند الوضوء. 
الثالث: عند قراءة القرآن. 
الرابع: عند الاستيقاظ من النوم. 
الخامس عند تغير الفم. 
ويستحب أن يستاك بعود من أراك، وبأي شيء استاك مما يزيل التغير حصل السواك [كالمعجون مثلاً]. (شرح مسلم 143/3)

ويستحب عند دخول المنزل كما ثبت في صحيح مسلم، ولعل حكمته هنا لأجل أن ينظف فمه عند الجلوس مع أهله.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فضل يتساهل فيه أحياناً 
* أخرج الترمذي مرفوعاً بسند ضعيف: (إذا أتى أحدكم الصلاة والإمام على حال فليصنع كما يصنع الإمام). 

قال بعض العلماء: لعله لا يرفع رأسه في تلك السجدة حتى يغفر له.

ثم قال الترمذي عقبه:
(والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قالوا: إذا جاء الرجل والإمام ساجد فليسجد، ولا تجزئه تلك الركعة إذا فاته الركوع مع الإمام). 

* قال ابن حزم: 
واتفقوا أن من جاء والإمام قد مضى من صلاته شيء قل أو كثر ولم يبق إلا السلام فإنه مأمور بالدخول معه وموافقته على تلك الحال التي يجده عليها، ما لم يجزم بإدراك الجماعة في مسجد آخر. (مراتب الإجماع ص25)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تبييت النية لصوم التطوع 
* بوب البخاري: (باب إذا نوى بالنهار صوما، وقالت أم الدرداء: كان أبو الدرداء يقول: عندكم طعام؟ فإن قلنا لا، قال: فإني صائم يومي هذا. وفعله أبو طلحة وأبو هريرة وابن عباس وحذيفة رضي الله عنهم) (فتح الباري 166/4)

* قال ابن قدامة: يصح صوم التطوع بنية من النهار لما روت عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت‏:‏ دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏هل عندكم شيء‏؟‏ قلنا‏:‏ لا، قال‏:‏ إني إذا صائم‏)‏ رواه مسلم. 

ولأن في تجويز ذلك تكثيرا للصيام؛ لأنه قد تعرض له النية من النهار فجاز، كما سومح في ترك القيام والاستقبال في النافلة لذلك.

- وفي أي وقت نوى من النهار أجزأه في ظاهر كلام الخرقي لأنه نوى في النهار أشبه ما قبل الزوال‏.‏

- قال أحمد‏:‏ من نوى التطوع في النهار كتب له بقية يومه، وإذا أجمع في الليل كان له يومه.

فظاهر هذا أنه إنما يحكم له بالصيام من وقت نيته لحديث:‏ ‏(‏إنما الأعمال بالنيات)‏‏.‏

- وقال أبو الخطاب‏:‏ يحكم له بالصوم الشرعي المثاب عليه من أول النهار لأن صوم بعضه لا يصح‏. 

قال ابن عثيمين: ما قاله الإمام أحمد أقيس وأقرب للصواب. (تعليقات ابن عثيمين على الكافي 167/3) ‏

*وجواز الصوم بنية من النهار مشروط بألا يكون فعل مفطراً قبله، لكن من نوى من الليل ثم نسي فأكل فلا بأس أن يتم صومه.

* قال النووي:
لا يصح صوم رمضان ولا القضاء ولا الكفارة ولا صوم فدية الحج وغيرها من الصوم الواجب بنية من النهار بلا خلاف. (المجموع 6/ 289)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من فقه أشراط الساعة 
* تنزيل النصوص الشرعية المتعلقة بالفتن والملاحم على ما يقع من النوازل مع القطع بذلك دون شك ولا تردد؛ من الرجم بالغيب، ومن القول على الله بغير علم.

* قال القرطبي:
والذي ينبغي أن يُقال به في هذا الباب أنما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الفتن والكوائن أن ذلك يكون، وتعيين الزمان في ذلك من سنة كذا يحتاج إلى طريق صحيح يقطع العذر". (التذكرة ص736)

* لذلك نلاحظ أن عامَّة شارحي الأحاديث الشريفة كانوا يُفيضون في شرحها واستنباط الأحكام منها، حتى إذا أتوا على أبواب الفتن، وأشراط الساعة، أمسكوا أو اقتصدوا في شرحها للغاية، وربما اقتصروا على تحقيق الحديث، واكتفوا بشرح غريبه؛ بخلاف ما يحصل من بعض المتعجلين المتكلفين اليوم.

* ولا بد من أن تكون النصوص التي يطبق عليها هذا الضابط مما يطرق دلالتَه الاحتمالُ، بخلاف النصوص المحكمة التي دلَّ الدليل على المراد منها؛ بحيث لا تلتبس على أحد؛ فإنها لا تخضع لهذا الضابط، مثل نزول المسيح -عليه السلام- من السماء عند المنارة البيضاء بدمشق، وصلاته الصبح خلف المهدي وغيرها.

(ما سبق منقول من كتاب: فقه أشراط الساعة لمحمد المقدم ص271) وهو كتاب نافع في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم اللحوم في المطاعم التي في بلد كافر:

1- ما ذبحه غير المسلم والكتابي كالبوذيين والهندوس واللادينيين فهذا محرم باتفاق، وماكان في بلادهم من اللحوم فله ذات الحكم مالم يثبت خلافه.

2- ما ذبحـه المسلم أو الكتابي بالطريقة الشرعية فهذا جائز باتفاق.

3- ما ذبحه المسلم أو الكتابي بطريقة غير شرعية كالصعق والإغراق فهذا محرم قطعًا.

4- ما ذبحـــه الكتابـــي ولم يعلم حال الذبـــح ومثله ما يوجد في مطاعمهم ومحلاتهم لأن الأصل أنه من ذبائحهم ، فما حكم الأكل منها ونحن لا نعلم حال الذبح؟

المسألة محل خلاف والأحوط تجنبه، لأن الغالب عندهم عدم ذبحها بالطريقة الشرعية.

* بالنظر إلى أحكام الطعام المعمول بها في الديانة اليهودية اليوم، يتبين أن جميع المأكولات التي يحلونها هي حلال لنا في شريعتنا، ولا يستثنى من ذلك شيء -فيما نعلم- إلا الخمر فقط، فلهم فيها تفصيل، ومعنى كلمة (كوشر kosher) التي تكتب على بعض الأطعمة عند اليهود في بلاد الغرب، أن هذا الطعام موافق لقوانين الطعام المعمول بها في شريعتهم.

وعلى هذا؛ فلا حرج على المسلم من الأكل من هذا الطعام الذي يجد فيه هذه الكتابة، إلا إذا علم أنهم قد وضعوا فيه شيئا من الخمر.

(منقول من كتاب: دليل المبتعث الفقهي ص156)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قرر المجمع الفقهي بالإجماع أنه لا يجوز تحديد النسل مطلقاً. 

ولا يجوز منع الحمل إذا كان القصد من ذلك خشية الإملاق، لأن الله تعالى هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين، وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها.
أو كان ذلك لأسباب أخرى غير معتبرة شرعاً.

أما تعاطي أسباب منع الحمل أو تأخيره في حالات فردية لضرر محقق، لكون المرأة لا تلد ولادة عادية وتضطر معها إلى إجراء عملية جراحية لإخراج الجنينن فإنه لا مانع من ذلك شرعاً،

وهكذا إذا كان تأخيره لأسباب أخرى شرعية أو صحية يقررها طبيب مسلم ثقة.

بل قد يتعين منع الحمل في حالة ثبوت الضرر المحقق على امرأة إذا كان يخشى على حياتها منه بتقرير من يوثق به من الأطباء المسلمين.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي: (إنَّ اللهَ وِتْرٌ يُحبُّ الوِتْرَ)

* قال ابن تيمية: الوتر أوكد من سنة الظهر والمغرب والعشاء، وأفضل من جميع تطوعات النهار كصلاة الضحى، بل أفضل الصلاة بعد المكتوبة قيام الليل، وأوكد ذلك الوتر وركعتا الفجر. (مجموع الفتاوى 89/23)

* قال النووي: فضيلة القيام بالليل والقراءة فيه تحصل بالقليل والكثير، وكلما كثر كان أفضل، ومما يدل على حصوله بالقليل حديث عبد الله بن عمرو: (من قام بعشر آيات لم يكتب من الغافلين، ومن قام بمائة آية كتب من القانتين، ومن قام بألف آية كتب من المقسطين).
(التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن ص 64)

* قال الإمام محمد بن نصر المروزي: 
الوتر بواحدة وبثلاث وبخمس وسبع وتسع، كل ذلك حسن، ومن أراد أن يوتر بركعة واحدة فالذي نختاره ونستحبه أن يقدم قبلها ركعتين أو أكثر، فإن هو لم يفعل وأوتر بواحدة جاز ذلك، وقد روينا عن غير واحد من علية أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم فعلوا ذلك. (صلاة الليل ص104)

*وأفضل القيام إحدى عشرة ركعة، لأنه الذي داوم عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين.

*قال النووي: وإنما رجحت صلاة الليل وقراءته لكونها أجمع للقلب، وأبعد عن الشاغلات والملهيات، وأصون عن الرياء وغيره من المحبطات، مع ما جاء الشرع به من إيجاد الخيرات في الليل. (التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن ص 64)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مع إقبال الإجازة يكثر ذهاب الناس للعمرة .. وهذا كتاب مختصر مفيد 
(العمرة أحكام وأذكار) 
للشيخ: محمد المهنا 

https://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=99&book=12651

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتاب "الإرشاد إلى معرفة الأحكام" ويسمى أيضًا "إرشاد أولي البصائر والألباب لنيل الفقه بأقرب الطرق وأيسر الأسباب" 

قال عنه مؤلفه الشيخ الفقيه عبد الرحمن السعدي: (هو أحسن تصنيف وضعته في هذا الباب، فيه الأحكام و الحِكم، و المسائل مع الدلائل)

بالإمكان تحميله من هذا الرابط 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4940

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات تيليجرامية نافعة 

قناة الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -
قناة خاصة بعلم الشيخ، تنتقي فوائد من كتبه
https://telegram.me/binothaimeen

قناة "تدبر" تنثر معان قرآنية، وتأملات إيمانية وتربوية
https://telegram.me/tadabborr

قناة الشيخ فهد الجريوي العلمية
فيها فوائد متنوعة 
https://telegram.me/aljrewi

قناة برنامج نماء التعليمي
برنامج علمي تأصيلي لنشر العلم الشرعي عن بعد
https://telegram.me/pnamaa

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وصية لك يا طالب العلم

* يقول الشيخ د.عبد الكريم الخضير: بدأت دروسي لعدد قليل جداً، وكانت متقطعة، وهذا شيء طبيعي في أول التعليم، وكثير من طلبة العلم يتركون التعليم لقلة العدد، والمستفيد الأول هو المعلم، قلت لأحدهم: هذا الشخص الواحد أنت أحوج له من حاجته إليك، ولو تدفع له مالاً.

في سنة 1395هـ لما وصل الشيخ ابن باز للرياض جلسنا عنده ما نصل إلى عشرة قطعاً، واستمر هذا حتى عام 1400هـ، وهو ابن باز، وابن جبرين عام 1397هـ يجلس له واحد فقط، ثم أقبل عليهم الناس. 

لابد أن يمتحن العالم بقلة العدد، فإن ثبت، وعلم الله منه صدق نيته أقبل بالناس عليه.

(ذكرها الشيخ في لقائه الذي وضع بمناسبة ختم تفسير القرطبي)

* قال سفيان: تعجلوا بركة العلم، ليفد بعضكم بعضا، فإنكم لعلكم لا تبلغون ما تؤملون. (الآداب الشرعية 168/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما يرخص من الكذب بين الزوجين 
* في صحيح مسلم، قال الزهري: (ولم أسمع يرخص في شيء مما يقول الناس كذب إلا في ثلاث: الحرب، والإصلاح بين الناس، وحديث الرجل امرأته وحديث المرأة زوجها). 

*قال النووي: 
أما كذبه لزوجته وكذبها له فالمراد به في إظهار الود والوعد بما لا يلزم ونحو ذلك، فأما المخادعة في منع ما عليه أو عليها، أو أخذ ماليس له أو لها، فهو حرام بإجماع المسلمين. (شرحه على مسلم 16/ 158)

* قال ابن أبي عروة لزوجته: أنشدك الله هل تبغضيني؟ فقالت: نعم، فأخبر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.

فقال لها: أأنت التي يحدثني زوجك أنك تبغضينه؟ قالت: نشدني فتحرجت أن أكذب، أفأكذب يا أمير المؤمنين؟ قال: نعم فاكذبن، وإن كانت إحداكن لا تحب أحداً فلا تحدثه بذلك، فإنه أقل البيوت الذي بني على الحب، ولكن الناس يتعاشرون بالإسلام والإحسان.
(المعرفة والتاريخ للفسوي 1/392)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المزاح المنهي عنه  
* في صحيح مسلم: (مَنْ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَخِيهِ بِحَدِيدَةٍ فَإِنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ تَلْعَنُهُ حَتَّى يَدَعَهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ أَخَاهُ لِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ)

قال النووي: فيه تأكيد حرمة المسلم والنهي الشديد عن ترويعه وتخويفه والتعرض له بما قد يؤذيه وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وإن كان أخاه لأبيه وأمه) مبالغة في إيضاح عموم النهي في كل أحد، سواء من يتهم فيه ومن لا يتهم، وسواء كان هذا هزلا ولعبا أم لا، لأن ترويع المسلم حرام بكل حال. (شرحه على مسلم 16/ 170)

* والبعض يمزح فيخفي بعض أغراض صاحبه

روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود: (لا يأخذ أحدكم عصا أخيه لاعبا ولا جادا، فمن أخذ عصا أخيه فليردها إليه)

قال ابن أبي عبيد: يعني أن يأخذ متاعه لا يريد سرقته، إنما يريد إدخال الغيظ عليه، فهو لاعب في مذهب السرقة، جاد في إدخال الأذى والروع عليه. (جامع العلوم والحكم 2/ 281)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فلان شكله غلط
* قال الشيخ د. بكر أبو زيد:
هذا اللفظ من أعظم الغلط الجاري على ألسنة بعض المترفين عندما يرى إنسانا لايعجبه؛ لما فيه من تسخط لخلق الله وسخرية به، قال الله تعالى: (لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم). (معجم المناهي اللفظية ص310)
وهذا النهي عام في كل ما فيه سخرية بخلق الإنسان

 وكتاب: (معجم المناهي اللفظية) مفيد جمع ما يتعلق بهذا الباب.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* الباحث في أي مجال من المجالات العلمية لا بد له من فهم هذا التراث فهماً دقيقاً، حتى يتسنى له ربط قنوات الإتصال به، مهما اختلفت أشكال هذا الإتصال وأهدافه، ورحم الله من قال: (أول التجديد: قتل الماضي بحثا). 
(أبجديات البحث في العلوم الشرعية د.فريد الأنصاري)

* قال الغزالي: كل علم لا يستولي الطالب في ابتداء نظره على مجامعه ولا مبانيه فلا مطمع له في الظفر بأسراره ومباغيه . (المستصفى 5/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مفيد للباحثين 

أهم مواقع المكتبات الرقمية
ومحركات البحث في الكتب والرسائل العلمية في رابط واحد 
https://goo.gl/1eOjOl

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب التوفيق 

* في صحيح البخاري:
عن جابر رضي الله عنه، قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها، كالسورة من القرآن: 

"إذا هم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين ثم يقول: اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك، وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من فضلك العظيم، فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر، وتعلم ولا أعلم، وأنت علام الغيوب. 

اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري فاقدره لي، وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه، واقدر لي الخير حيث كان، ثم رضني به، ويسمي حاجته"

* قال الشوكاني: 
قوله: (في الأمور كلها) دليل على العموم، وأن المرء لا يحتقر أمرا لصغره وعدم الاهتمام به فيترك الاستخارة فيه، فرب أمر يستخف بأمره فيكون في الإقدام عليه ضرر عظيم أو في تركه. 
(نيل الأوطار 3/ 88)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال القرطبي: 
الأذان على قلة ألفاظه مشتمل على مسائل العقيدة؛ لأنه بدأ بالأكبرية، وهي تتضمن وجود الله وكماله. 

ثم ثنى بالتوحيد ونفي الشريك، ثم بإثبات الرسالة لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم دعا إلى الطاعة المخصوصة عقب الشهادة بالرسالة؛ لأنها لا تُعرف إلا من جهة الرسول. 

ثم دعا إلى الفلاح وهو البقاء الدائم، وفيه الإشارة إلى المعاد، ثم أعاد ما أعاد توكيداً. (فتح الباري 2/77)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام الاستسقاء*
*قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد. 
رواه الترمذي وصححه.


* قال ابن قدامة: وليس لوقت الاستسقاء وقت معين، إلا أنها لا تفعل في وقت النهي بغير خلاف، لأن وقتها متسع، وبعد الصلاة يقوم الإمام خطيبا مضمنا خطبته وعظا وإرشادا للناس، وسؤالا للخالق سبحانه بنزول المطر. (المغني 337/3)

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس .

وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات، فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛ لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)

* وقال أيضا: خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:

أولاً : أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.

ثانياً : أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .

ثالثاً : أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب الاختلاف في الإجارة عدم الاتفاق على الثمن عند العقد، فتجد الشخص يركب الليموزين أو الحافلة، أو يسكن الشقة قبل اتفاقهما على الثمن.

*قال ابن قدامة: يشترط في عوض الإجارة كونه معلوماً، لا نعلم في ذلك خلافا؛ وذلك لأنه عوض في عقد معاوضة فوجب أن يكون معلوما كالثمن في البيع. (المغني 327/5)

*إذا تمت الإجارة من غير اتفاق على الثمن ثم اختلفا في مقداره بعد انتهاء الإجارة فعلى المستأجر أجرة المثل، وهي ما جرى به العرف عادة بين الناس في دفعه في مثل هذه الحال. (ينظر: المغني 413/5 وروضة الطالبين 238/5)

* يد المستأجر يد أمانة، فيجب ألا يتعدى أو يفرط في العين المستأجرة، وأن يحافظ عليها كما لو كانت له، ولا يبرر له دفع الأجرة أن يتصرف فيها بما بما يضر بها، وهذا من مقتضى الأخوة الإيمانية (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات جديدة مفيدة 

 قناة الشيخ د.عبدالله الغفيلي
فقهية دعوية
https://telegram.me/dr_alghfaily

 قناة تُعنى بنشر سير الصحابة الكرام 
https://telegram.me/alssahabah

قناة تعنى بانتقاء فوائد قرآنية من تفسير السعدي 
https://telegram.me/tfserQoran

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب إجابة الدعاء 

* في صحيح مسلم: (دَعْوَةُ الْمَرْءِ الْمُسْلِمِ لِأَخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ مُسْتَجَابَةٌ ، عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ مَلَكٌ مُوَكَّلٌ كُلَّمَا دَعَا لِأَخِيهِ بِخَيْرٍ قَالَ الْمَلَكُ الْمُوَكَّلُ بِهِ: آمِينَ وَلَكَ بِمِثْلٍ)، 

* قال النووي: وفي هذا فضل الدعاء لأخيه المسلم بظهر الغيب، ولو دعا لجماعة من المسلمين حصلت هذه الفضيلة، ولو دعا لجملة المسلمين فالظاهر حصولها أيضاً. 

وكان بعض السلف إذا أراد أن يدعو لنفسه يدعو لأخيه المسلم بتلك الدعوة، لأنها تستجاب ويحصل له مثلها. (شرحه على مسلم 17/ 49)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خطبة الجمعة 
*أن يحضر عندك المئات أو الآلاف ثم يوجب الشارع عليهم الاستماع لخطبتك، فتلك نعمة أعطيتها، ومسؤولية كلفتها. 

وهذا يوجب العناية بإعداد الخطبة وتحضيرها وحسن إلقائها. 

*يقول الطنطاوي: 
كان وفد من العلماء يزور واحدًا من كبار أولي الأمر، يشكو إليه فساد الأخلاق، فقال لهم: "أنا أعجب من أمركم؛ عندكم هذه المنابر التي تستطيعون أن تصلحوا بها كل فاسد، وتقوِّموا كلَّ معوجٍّ، ثم تَشْكُون إليَّ ما تجدون!"

وهي كلمة أجراها الله على لسانه لتقوم بها الحجة علينا مرتين: مرة لأنها كلمة حق، لا ينازع في صحتها منازع. 

ومرة لأنها جاءت موعظة منه هو لمن يتصدون لوعظ الناس. 

ولو كان عُشْر هذه المنابر في أيدي جماعة من الجماعات العاملة المنظمة؛ لصنعت بها العجائب، فما بالنا وهي في أيدينا لا نصنع بها شيئًا؟! (فصول إسلامية ص85)

* قال ابن القيم عن خطب نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

كان يقصد الكلمات الجوامع، وكان يعلم أصحابه في خطبته قواعد الإسلام وشرائعه، وكان يأمرهم بمقتضى الحال في خطبته. 

وكان مدار خطبه على حمد الله والثناء عليه، وذكر الجنة والنار والمعاد، والأمر بتقوى الله، وتبيين موارد غضبه ومواقع رضاه، فعلى هذا كان مدار خطبه.

وكان يخطب في كل وقت بما تقتضيه حاجة المخاطبين ومصلحتهم. (زاد المعاد 1/ 181-412)

* قال النووي: يستحب تقصير الخطبة لحديث عمار، وحتى لا يملوها، قال أصحابنا: ويكون قصرها معتدلاً، ولا يبالغ بحيث يمحقها. (المجموع 4/ 529)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن حجر الشافعي: 

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها:
ما رأيت أفضل من نساء الأنصار أشد تصديقا بكتاب الله، ولا إيمانا بالتنزيل، 

لقد أنزلت سورة النور (وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن) فانقلب رجالهن إليهن يتلون عليهن ما أنزل فيها، ما منهن امرأة إلا قامت إلى مرطها، فأصبحن يصلين الصبح معتجرات كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان. 

وفي رواية: (فاختمرن) أي: غطين وجوههن. (فتح الباري 490/8)

وقال أيضاً: ولم تزل عادة النساء قديما وحديثا يسترن وجوههن عن الأجانب. (فتح الباري 324/9)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في الهدية والصدقة 
== لا تلزم الهدية والصدقة إلا بالقبض، أما لو عينها واشتراها ثم غير نيته فله ذلك، قال المروذي: اتفق أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، أن الهبة لا تجوز إلا مقبوضة. (المغني 42/6)

وروى عبد الرزاق في المصنف آثاراً عن جماعة من السلف في عدم لزوم الصدقة قبل القبض. 

== وإذا بذل الهدية أو الصدقة فليس له الرجوع فيها، وقد بوب البخاري في صحيحه: "باب لا يحل لأحد أن يرجع في هبته وصدقته" ثم ذكر حديث: (ليس لنا مثل الســوء، الذي يعــود في هـبته كالكلب يرجـع في قيـئه). 

== قال ابن قدامة:
الهبة والصدقة والهدية والعطية معانيها متقاربة، وكلها تمليك في الحياة بغير عوض، واسم العطية شامل لجميعها، وكذلك الهبة.

والصدقة والهدية متغايران، فالظاهر أن من أعطى شيئا ينوي به إلى الله تعالى للمحتاج، فهو صدقة. 

ومن دفع إلى إنسان شيئاً للتقرب إليه، والمحبة له، فهو هدية. 

وجميع ذلك مندوب إليه، ومحثوث عليه؛ فإن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: «تهادوا تحابوا»

وأما الصدقة، فما ورد في فضلها أكثر من أن يمكننا حصره. (المغني 41/6)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أربع ركعات يعدلن مثلهن من ليلة القدر 
* أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال: (مَنْ صَلَّى أَرْبَعًا بَعْدَ الْعِشَاءِ كُنَّ كَقَدْرِهِنَّ مِنْ لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ).

قال الشيخ الألباني: ثم أخرج ابن أبي شيبة مثله عن عائشة وابن مسعود وكعب بن ماتع ومجاهد وعبد الرحمن بن الأسود موقوفاً عليهم. 

والأسانيد إليهم كلهم صحيحة باستثناء كعب، وهي وإن كانت موقوفة فلها حكم الرفع؛ لأنها لا تقال بالرأي كما هو ظاهر. (السلسلة الضعيفة رقم 5060)

* وقد بوب الإمام محمد بن نصر المروزي في كتابه قيام الليل بعد الحديث (رقم 86): 

(باب الأربع ركعات بعد العشاء الآخرة)
وأورد فيه آثاراً عن السلف في ذلك من قولهم وفعلهم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عمل يسير ثبت في أحاديث صحيحة أن من فعله
*
1- غفر ذنبه
2- يدخل به الجنة
3- ينال شفاعة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام .. 

*وهو متابعة المؤذن ثم يقول مثله*. 

*نقل عبد الرزاق عن ابن جريج قال: حدثت أن الناس كانوا ينصتون للمؤذن إنصاتهم للقراءة، فلا يقول شيئا إلا قالوا مثله. (فتح الباري 92/2)

* وهذه الأدعية الثابتة بعده:
1-(أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله، رضيت بالله رباً وبمحمدٍ رسولاً وبالإسلام ديناً، غفر له ذنبه). أخرجه مسلم.

2-*عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:**(إِذَ قَالَ الْمُؤَذِّنُ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، فَقَالَ أَحَدُكُمُ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: حَيَّ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ، قَالَ: لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: حَيَّ عَلَى الْفَلَاحِ، قَالَ: لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، قَالَ: اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ،** مِنْ قَلْبِهِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ*). متفق عليه


3-(إذا سمعتم المؤذن، فقولوا مثل ما يقول، ثم صلوا عليّ، فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشراً، ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة، فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة). أخرجه مسلم. 

(اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة، آت محمداً الوسيلة والفضيلة، وابعثه مقاماً محموداً الذي وعدته، حلَّت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة). أخرجه البخاري.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في العدة
* قال ابن قدامة: أجمع أهل العلم على أن غير المدخول بها تبين بطلقة واحدة، ولا يستحق مطلقها رجعتها؛ وذلك لأن الرجعة إنما تكون في العدة ولا عدة قبل الدخول؛ لقول الله سبحانه: 

{يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن فما لكم عليهن من عدة تعتدونها فمتعوهن وسرحوهن سراحا جميلا}. (المغني 515/7)

* وقال أيضاً: الرجعة لا تفتقر إلى ولي ولا صداق، ولا رضى المرأة، ولا علمها بإجماع أهل العلم؛ لما ذكرنا من أن الرجعية في أحكام الزوجات، والرجعة إمساك لها، واستبقاء لنكاحها. (المغني 522/7)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الجصاص:
اتفقوا على أن عدة المطلقة من يوم طلقت، ولم يعتبروا وقت بلوغ الخبر، كذلك عدة الوفاة؛ لأنهما جميعاً سببا وجوب العدة. (أحكام القرآن 416/1)

وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم، وبه قال الأئمة الأربعة، وعليه يحمل إشارة الاتفاق، وإلا فالخلاف محفوظ.

(ينظر: موسوعة الإجماع في الفقه الإسلامي 626/3، وأحكام الإحداد ص85).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عبادة لا ينقطع أجرها
* بوب البخاري: (*باب يكتب للمسافر مثل ما كان يعمل في الإقامة*)، وأورد فيه حديث: (إذا مرض العبد أو سافر، كُتب له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيماً صحيحاً). 

* قال الشيخ السعدي في تعليق نفيس:

هذا من أكبر منن الله على عباده المؤمنين: أن أعمالهم المستمرة المعتادة إذا قطعهم عنها مرض أو سفر كتبت لهم كلها كاملة؛ لأن الله يعلم منهم أنه لولا ذلك المانع لفعلوها، فيعطيهم تعالى بنياتهم مثل أجور العاملين مع أجر المرض الخاص. 

ومع ما يفعله المسافر من أعمال ربما لا يفعلها في الحضر: من تعليم، أو نصيحة، وخصوصا في الأسفار الخيرية، كالجهاد، والحج والعمرة ونحوها.

- ويدخل في هذا الحديث: أن من فعل العبادة على وجه ناقص وهو يعجز عن فعلها على الوجه الأكمل، فإن الله يكمل له بنيته ما كان يفعله لو قدر عليه، فإن العجز عن مكملات العبادات نوع مرض، والله أعلم.

- ومن كان من نيته عمل خير، ولكنه اشتغل بعمل آخر أفضل منه، ولا يمكنه الجمع بين الأمرين: فهو أولى أن يكتب له ذلك العمل الذي منعه منه عمل أفضل منه، بل لو اشتغل بنظيره، وفضل الله تعالى عظيم. (بهجة قلوب الأبرار ص 73) 

وهو كتاب ماتع فيه تعليقات لطيفة، وطبع بتحقيق د. عمر المقبل.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات نافعة 

قناة (ليطمئن قلبي)
:round_pushpin:تقدم إجابات علمية وعقلية عن أهم الأسئلة التي يراد بها التشكيك في الإسلام وثوابته.
https://telegram.me/kamilalsorah

قناة برنامج نماء 
وهو برنامج علمي تأصيلي لنشر العلم الشرعي عن بعد
https://telegram.me/pnamaa

قناة د. محمد القحطاني، وتركز على الدراسات القرآنية، ومهمات المسائل.
https://telegram.me/moh396

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حال السلف مع الفتيا
* قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي:
جاء رجل إلى الإمام مالك فسأله عن شيء فمكث أياماً ما يجيبه، فقال: يا أبا عبد الله إني أريد الخروج، فأطرق طويلاً ورفع رأسه فقال: يا هذا إني أتكلم فيما أحتسب فيه الخير، ولست أحسن مسألتك هذه.

وعن خالد بن أسلم قال: خرجنا مع ابن عمر نمشي، فلحقنا أعرابي فقال: أنت عبد الله بن عمر؟ قال: نعم، قال: سألت عنك فدللت عليك، فأخبرني أترث العمة؟ قال: لا أدري، قال: أنت لا تدري؟ قال: نعم، اذهب إلى العلماء بالمدينة فاسألهم; فلما أدبر قبل يديه قال: نعمَّا قال أبو عبد الرحمن، سئل عما لا يدري فقال: لا أدري. (إعلام الموقعين 127/2)

* قال الإمام مالك: حدثني ربيعة، قال: قال لي ابن خلدة -وكان نعم القاضي-: يا ربيعة، أراك تفتي الناس،* فإذا جاءك رجل يسألك فلا يكن همك أن تخرجه مما وقع فيه، وليكن همك أن تتخلص مما سألك عنه*. (تعظيم الفتيا لابن الجوزي ص126)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عبادة لا ينقطع أجرها
* بوب البخاري: (ب*اب يكتب للمسافر مثل ما كان يعمل في الإقامة*)، وأورد فيه حديث: (إذا مرض العبد أو سافر، كُتب له مثل ما كان يعمل مقيماً صحيحاً). 

* قال الشيخ السعدي في تعليق نفيس:

هذا من أكبر منن الله على عباده المؤمنين: أن أعمالهم المستمرة المعتادة إذا قطعهم عنها مرض أو سفر كتبت لهم كلها كاملة؛ لأن الله يعلم منهم أنه لولا ذلك المانع لفعلوها، فيعطيهم تعالى بنياتهم مثل أجور العاملين مع أجر المرض الخاص. 

ومع ما يفعله المسافر من أعمال ربما لا يفعلها في الحضر: من تعليم، أو نصيحة، وخصوصا في الأسفار الخيرية، كالجهاد، والحج والعمرة ونحوها.

- ويدخل في هذا الحديث: أن من فعل العبادة على وجه ناقص وهو يعجز عن فعلها على الوجه الأكمل، فإن الله يكمل له بنيته ما كان يفعله لو قدر عليه، فإن العجز عن مكملات العبادات نوع مرض، والله أعلم.

- ومن كان من نيته عمل خير، ولكنه اشتغل بعمل آخر أفضل منه، ولا يمكنه الجمع بين الأمرين: فهو أولى أن يكتب له ذلك العمل الذي منعه منه عمل أفضل منه، بل لو اشتغل بنظيره، وفضل الله تعالى عظيم. (بهجة قلوب الأبرار ص 73) 

وهو كتاب ماتع فيه تعليقات لطيفة، وطبع بتحقيق د. عمر المقبل.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قاعدة في الرضاعة
* في صحيح البخاري: (يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب)

قال القسطلاني: في الحديث دليل على أن الرضاع ينشر الحرمة بين الرضيع وأولاد المرضعة، فيحرم عليها هو ويحرم عليها فروعه من النسب والرضاع، ولا يسري التحريم من الرضيع إلى آبائه وأمهاته وإخوته وأخواته. 

فلأبيه أن ينكح المرضعة إذ لا منع من نكاح أم الابن، وأن ينكح ابنتها، وكما صار الرضيع ابن المرضعة تصير هي أمه، فتحرم عليه هي، وأصولها من النسب والرضاع إخوتها وأخواتها من النسب والرضاع فهم أخواله وخالاته. 

وإن ثار اللبن من حمل من زوج صار الرضيع ابنا للزوج فيحرم عليه الرضيع، ولا يثبت التحريم من الرضيع بالنسبة إلى صاحب اللبن إلى أصوله وحواشيه، فلأم الرضيع أن تنكح صاحب اللبن، وصار الزوج أباه، فيحرم على الرضيع هو وأصوله وفصوله من النسب والرضاع، فهم أعمامه وعماته، ويحرم إخوته وأخواته من النسب والرضاع، إذ هم أعمامه وعماته.

* قال الحافظ في الفتح: قال العلماء: يستثنى من عموم قوله: (يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب) أربع نسوة يحرمن في النسب مطلقاً وفي الرضاع قد لا يحرمن:
الأولى: أم الأخ في النسب حرام لأنها إما أم وإما زوج أب، وفي الرضاع قد تكون أجنبية فترضع الأخ فلا تحرم على أخيه. 

الثانية: أم الحفيد حرام في النسب لأنها إما بنت أو زوج ابن، وفي الرضاع قد تكون أجنبية فترضع الحفيد فلا تحرم على جده. 

الثالثة: جدة الولد في النسب حرام لأنها إما أم أو أم زوجة، وفي الرضاع قد تكون أجنبية أرضعت الولد فيجوز لوالده أن يتزوجها. 

الرابعة: أخت الولد حرام في النسب لأنها بنت أو ربيبة، وفي الرضاع قد تكون أجنبية فترضع الولد فلا تحرم على الوالد.

وهذه الصور الأربع اقتصر عليها جماعة ولم يستثن الجمهور شيئا من ذلك . 
وفي التحقيق لا يستثنى شيء من ذلك لأنهن لم يحرمن من جهة النسب وإنما حرمن من جهة المصاهرة. (عون المعبود 41/6)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

روى أصحاب السنن: (إن أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة من عمله صلاته، فإن صلحت فقد أفلح وأنجح وإن فسدت فقد خاب وخسر، فإن انتقص من فريضته شيء قال الرب تبارك وتعالى: انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع؟ فيكمل بها ما انتقص من الفريضة، ثم يكون سائر عمله على ذلك)

* ذكر الشاطبي في الموافقات "أن المندوب خادم للواجب" ويعني بهذا أن المحافظة على المندوبات سياج منيعة تؤدي للمحافظة على الواجبات؛ لأن الغالب أن من يحافظ على نوافل الصلاة -مثلًا- فإنه لن يقصر في واجبها، وهكذا بقية أحكام الشريعة. 

فالذي يحافظ -مثلًا- على نوافل الصلاة تجد صلاته أحيطت بسياج منيعة، أحاطها للمندوبات: إذا كان -مثلًا- يتقدم للمسجد قبل الصلاة بعد الأذان، فهذا تجد أن فريضته سلمت من أي نقص يدخل عليها، انظر إلى حال بعض الناس لا تهمهم النوافل القبلية ولا البعدية، ولا تهمهم الأذكار، ماذا تلاحظون؟ 

تلاحظ أن الخلل ما اقتصر على التقصير في المندوبات فقط، بل تعدى إلى الواجبات؛ ولهذا نجد الذي يفوته جزء من الصلاة، أو تفوته الجماعة إنما أُتي من قبل إخلاله بالمندوبات، لكن الذي سلمت له فريضته، وأدركها من أولها من أين جاءه هذا؟ من كونه حافظ على المندوب. 

فهذه الكلمة من الشاطبي -رحمه الله- هي درس تربوي يجب أن يعيه كل مسلم
(شرح رسالة لطيفة في أصول الفقه للشيخ: عبد الله الفوزان)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تم إنشاء قناة (فوائد عقدية) على نسق هذه القناة، تنتقي فوائد من كتب وأقوال أهل العلم في مسائل العقيدة 

نسعد باشتراككم ونشركم للقناة 
كتب الله أجركم وأسعدكم 
https://telegram.me/aqqidah

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قضاء السنن الرواتب 
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
ثبت من حديث أبي هريرة وأبي قَتادة في قِصَّة نوم النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم وأصحابه وهم في السَّفر عن صلاة الفجر، حيث صلَّى راتبةَ الفجر أولًا، ثم الفريضة ثانيًا، وكذلك أيضًا حديث أمِّ سلمة: «أنَّ النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم شُغِل عن الركعتين بعد صلاة الظهر؛ فقضاهما بعد صلاة العصر»، وهذا نصٌّ في قضاء الرواتب، وأيضًا: عموم قوله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: «مَن نام عن صلاة أو نسِيها، فلْيُصلِّها إذا ذكرها»، وهذا يعمُّ الفريضة والنافلة.

وهذا إذا تركَها لعُذر، كالنسيان والنوم، والانشغال بما هو أهم، أمَّا إذا تركها عمدًا حتى فات وقتُها، فإنه لا يقضيها، ولو قضاها لم تصحَّ منه راتبةً؛ وذلك لأنَّ الرواتب عبادات مؤقَّتة، والعبادات المؤقتة إذا تعمَّد الإنسان إخراجها عن وقتها لم تُقبل منه. (الشرح الممتع 4/72- 74).

* والقول بقضاء السنن الرواتب مذهب الشافعية والحنابلة، ورجحه ابن تيمية وابن القيم. (ينظر: روضة الطالبين 337/1، الفتاوى الكبرى 5/345، والموسوعة الفقهية لموقع الدرر السنية)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شكوى النار ونفسها
*في الصحيحين: (اشتكت النار إلى ربها، فقالت: يا رب أكل بعضي بعضا، فأذن لها بنفسين، نفس في الشتاء ونفس في الصيف، فهو أشد ما تجدون من الحر، وأشد ما تجدون من الزمهرير). 

* قال ابن حجر: وقد اختلف في هذه الشكوى هل هي بلسان المقال أو بلسان الحال، واختار كلا طائفة، وقال ابن عبد البر: لكلا القولين وجه ونظائر والأول أرجح [الحمل على الحقيقة]، وقال عياض: إنه الأظهر، وقال القرطبي: لا إحالة في حمل اللفظ على حقيقته، قال: وإذا أخبر الصادق بأمر جائز لم يحتج إلى تأويله.

والمراد بالزمهرير: شدة البرد، واستشكل وجوده في النار ولا إشكال، لأن المراد بالنار محلها، وفيها طبقة زمهريرية، وفي الحديث رد على من زعم من المعتزلة وغيرهم أن النار لا تخلق إلا يوم القيامة (فتح الباري 2/ 19)

* قال ابن عبد البر: من حمل ذلك على الحقيقة قال: جائز أن ينطقها الله كما تنطق الأيدي والجلود والأرجل يوم القيامة، وهو الظاهر من قول الله عز وجل:(يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد) ومن قوله: (وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده) (التمهيد 5/ 15)

وقال أيضاً مرجحا حمله على الحقيقة: يعضده عموم الخطاب، وظاهر الكتاب، وهو أولى بالصواب. (الاستذكار 102/1)

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فإن قال قائل: هذا مشكل حسَب الواقع، لأن من المعروف أن سبب البرودة في الشتاء هو: بُعد الشمس عن مُسامتة الرؤوس، وأنها تتجه إلى الأرض على جانب بخلاف الحر، فيقال: هذا سبب حسِّي، لكن هناك سبب وراء ذلك، وهو السبب الشرعي الذي لا يُدرك إلا بالوحي، ولا مناقضة أن يكون الحرُّ الشديد الذي سببه أن الشمس تكون على الرؤوس أيضا يُؤذن للنار أن تتنفس فيزدادُ حرُّ الشمس، وكذلك بالنسبة للبرد: الشمس تميل إلى الجنوب، ويكون الجوُّ بارداً بسبب بُعدها عن مُسامتة الرؤوس. 

ولا مانع من أنّ الله تعالى يأذن للنار بأن يَخرج منها شيءٌ من الزمهرير ليبرِّد الجو، فيجتمع في هذا: السبب الشرعي المُدرَك بالوحي، والسبب الحسِّي ، المُدرَك بالحسِّ، ونظير هذا: الكسوف والخسوف. (شرح صحيح مسلم الشريط العاشر)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من قرارات المجمع الفقهي: 
الرأي الأعدل هو أن اللغة العربية في أداء خطبة الجمعة والعيدين في غير البلاد الناطقة بها ليست شرطاً لصحتها، ولكن الأحسن أداء مقدمات الخطبة وما تضمنته من آيات قرآنية باللغة العربية، لتعويد غير العرب على سماع العربية والقرآن، مما يسهل تعلمها ، وقراءة القرآن باللغة التي نزل بها، ثم يتابع الخطيب ما يعظهم به بلغتهم التي يفهمونها.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* من أحكام الشتاء*
*في صحيح مسلم: (ألا أدلُكم على ما يمحو اللهُ بهِ الخطايا ويرفعُ بهِ الدرجاتِ؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسولَ اللهِ، قال إسباغُ الوضوءِ على المكارهِ، وكثرةُ الخطا إلى المساجِدِ، وانتظارُ الصلاةِ بعدَ الصلاةِ، فذلكمْ الرباطُ)

* قال الزركشي: الإسباغ تعميم العضو بالماء بحيث يجري عليه، ولا يكون مسحا. (شرح الزركشي 318/1)

* تنشيف الأعضاء بعد الوضوء قال عنه النووي بعد أن ذكر الأقوال فيه: (مباح يستوي فعله وتركه، وهذا الذي نختاره، فإن المنع أو الاستحباب يحتاج إلى دليل ظاهر). (شرح مسلم 556/1)

* قال الأُبّي: تسخين الماء لدفع برده ليتقوى على العبادة لا يمنع من حصول الثواب المذكور. (إكمال إكمال المعلم 54/2)

* قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
أسباب التيمم هي أسباب الوضوء، فإذا عجز عن الماء لمرضه وجب عليه التيمم للصلاة، لمس المصحف، للطواف، والمقصود أن التيمم يقوم مقام الوضوء، فإذا وجد أسباب الوضوء ولم يوجد الماء فإنه يتيمم بالصعيد؛ يضرب التراب بيديه ضربة واحدة يمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه، وهكذا المريض الذي لا يستطيع، يضره الماء يفعل التيمم، والصحيح أنه يقوم مقام الطهارة، يرفع الحدث إلى وجود الماء، فإذا تيمم للظهر صلى به العصر إذا كان على طهارة وهكذا. (من موقع الشيخ)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وقال الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً:
كثير ممن يذهب إلى النزهة يستعملون التيمم والماء عندهم كثير، والوصول إليه ميسر، وهذا بلا شك تساهل قبيح، وعمل منكر لا يجوز فعله، وإنما يعذر المسلم في استعمال التيمم إذا بعد عنه الماء، أو لم يبق عنده منه إلا اليسير الذي يحفظه لإنقاذ حياته وأهله وبهائمه مع بعد الماء عنه. (من موقع الشيخ)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عدد تكرار غسل الأعضاء 
* قال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه:
بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن فرض الوضوء مرة مرة، وتوضأ أيضاً مرتين وثلاثاً، ولم يزد على ثلاث، وكره أهل العلم الإسراف فيه، وأن يجاوزوا فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

قال ابن حجر: المرة الواحدة للإيجاب وما زاد عليها للاستحباب. (فتح الباري 1/233)

* قال ابن قدامة:  وإن غسل بعض أعضائه مرة وبعضها أكثر جاز؛ لأنه إذا جاز ذلك في الكل جاز في البعض، وفي حديث عبد الله بن زيد أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ (فغسل وجهه ثلاثا، وغسل يديه مرتين، ومسح برأسه مرة)، متفق عليه. 

قال ابن المبارك: لا آمن من ازداد على الثلاث أن يأثم. (المغني 95/1)

* أما مسح الرأس فهو مرة واحدة فقط، 
قال أبو داود في السنن: أحاديث عثمان الصحاح كلها تدل على أن مسح الرأس مرة واحدة، وكذا قال بن المنذر: إن الثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسح مرة واحدة. (فتح الباري 260/1)

* ومن قال بعد الوضوء: (أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله، إلا فتحت له أبواب الجنة الثمانية يدخل من أيها شاء) رواه مسلم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

معصية تتكرر كلما لبست ثوبك
=/ الأحاديث التي تدل على تحريم الإسبال جاءت على ثلاثة أنواع:

النوع الأول: أحاديث جاءت بالوعيد بالنار للمسبل من غير تقييد ذلك بالخيلاء منها: (ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار)، متفق عليه.

النوع الثاني : الأحاديث التي جاءت بالنهي عن الإسبال مُطلقاً من غير تقييد لذلك الإسبال بأنه من الخيلاء ومنها: (إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة) رواه أبو داود وصححه ابن القيم.

النوع الثالث: الأحاديث التي فيها الأمر برفع الإزار فوق الكعبين ومنها:
حديث عبد الله بن عمر أنه مرَّ على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي إزاره استرخاء فقال له: (يا عبد الله ارفع إزارك)، رواه مسلم.


=/قال الذهبي عمن خص التحريم بالخيلاء: يعمد إلى نص مستقل عام ، فيخصه بحديث آخر مستقل بمعنى الخيلاء، ويترخّص بقول الصديق: إنه يا رسول الله يسترخي إزاري فقال: ( لست يا أبا بكر ممن يفعله خيلاء)، 

قلنا: أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لم يكن يشد إزاره مسدولا على كعبيه أولا، بل كان يشده فوق الكعب، ثم فيما بعد يسترخي، فمثل هذا في النهي من فصّل سراويل مغطيا لكعابه، وكل هذا من خيلاء كامن في النفوس. (السير 234/3)

=/ قال ابن حجر: في هذه الأحاديث أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة، وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الأحاديث تحريمه أيضاً. (فتح الباري 10 / 263 ) .

والقول بالتحريم رواية عن الإمام أحمد، وبه قال الظاهرية والقاضي عياض وابن العربي، وهو أحد قولي ابن تيمية، وابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهم.

ينظر كتاب: (استيفاء الاستدلال للصنعاني) وبحث: (حكم الإسبال أحمد إسكينيد) وبحث: (حكم إسبال الثياب للشيخ: علوي السقاف).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ملخص في زكاة العقارات
** العقار:* يُراد به ما يملكه الإِنسان من الأراضي ، والمنشآت التي عليها من : البيوت، والقصور، والعمائر، والشقق، والدكاكين، ومحطات الوقود، والاستراحـات ، ونحوها.

ولتفصيل الكلام في زكاة العقار يقال:
1- القاعدة العامة في هذا الباب : أن العقار ليس من الأموال الزكوية ، ولذلك فالأصل عدم وجوب الزكاة فيه إلا إذا كان للتجارة .

2- العقار الذي يتخذه الإنسان للسكنى أو لأيِّ استعمالٍ شخصي كمستودع ونحوه : لا زكاة فيه باتفاق العلماء.
وذلك لأن العقار يعد في هذه الحال من أموال القنية ، والزكاة لا تجب فيها بالاتفاق .

3- الأرض الزراعية لا زكاة فيها ، وإنما تجب الزكاة في الزروع والثمار فقط .
أما إذا اشترى أرضاً للتجارة ، وزرعها ريثما يبيعها ، فأثمر النخل ونبت الزرع ، فإنه يزكي الثمرة والحب : زكاة العشر، ويزكي الأرض : زكاة القيمة ؛ لأنهما حقان يختلف سبب وجوبهما ، فلا يسقط أحدهما بالآخر.

4- العقار الذي يتملكه الإنسان بقصد الاستغلال ، أي لتأجيره والاستفادة من ريعه وغلته : لا زكاة في قيمته ، وإنما الزكاة في الأجرة المتحصلة منه إذا حال عليها الحول .
فالمساكن والمستودعات والشقق المفروشة والفنادق والعمائر: كل هذه العقارات إذا أعدت للتأجير : لا زكاة فيها عند عامة العلماء ، فلا يلزمه تقويم هذا العقار كل سنة وإخراج زكاته .

5- العقار الذي يتملكه الإنسان بنية التجارة : تجب فيه الزكاة عند عامة العلماء.
والمراد بنية التجارة : أن ينوي بتملك هذا العقار التكسب منه والتربح .

6- إذا تملك العقار للقنية والسكنى ، ثم نوى به التجارة بعد ذلك ، فالراجح وجوب الزكاة فيها. 

7- إذا كان العقار لا يزال في مرحلة البناء والإنشاء – وهو للتجارة - فتجب فيه الزكاة سواء كان معروضاً للبيع أو لن يتم بيعه إلا بعد الانتهاء من بناءه ، ويزكيه بحسب قيمته على حالته الراهنة وقت وجوب الزكاة .

8- العقار الذي يتربص به صاحبه ارتفاع الأسعار: تجب الزكاة فيه كل سنة بحسب قيمته ، ولو بقي سنين .
ومنه شراء المخططات البعيدة عن البلد انتظاراً لوقت رغبة الناس فيها وارتفاع سعرها. 

9-  حساب الحول لا يبدأ من وقت شراء العقار ، بل يكون حوله حول المال الذي اشتراه به.

فإذا بلغ المال نصاباً إلا أنه لم يحل عليه الحول، ثم اشترى به عروض تجارة وجبت عليه الزكاة إذا حال الحول على المال ؛ فلا يحسب حولاً جديداً لعروض التجارة من أول ما اشتراها ، وإنما يكمل الحول على حول النقود التي اشترى بها البضاعة .

قال البهوتي : 
" ومتى نقص النصاب في بعض الحول أو باع النصاب بغير جنسه...انقطع الحول.. إلا في إبدال عروض التجارة بأثمان [الذهب أو الفضة أو النقود] أو عروض تجارة .. فلا ينقطع الحول في هذه بالإبدال ؛ لأنها في حكم الجنس الواحد في ضم بعضها إلى بعض.." 

(منقول باختصار من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب) ولمن أراد زيادة فائدة وتفصيل فليراجع https://islamqa.info/ar/231858

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* في صحيح مسلم: (بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم). 

 قال ابن رجب: يعني: يكفيه من الشر احتقار أخيه المسلم، فإنه إنما يحتقر أخاه المسلم لتكبره عليه، والكبر من أعظم خصال الشر. 

وفي صحيح مسلم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لا يدخل الجنة من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر).
 (جامع العلوم والحكم 2/ 278)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أمر ينبغي التفطن له
* قال ابن رجب: هنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيرا من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولا مرجوحا ويكون مجتهدا فيه، مأجورا على اجتهاده فيه، موضوعا عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله، بحيث إنه لو قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من وافقه، ولا عادى من خالفه. 

وهو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه، وليس كذلك، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده، وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه الحق إرادة علو متبوعه، وظهور كلمته، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصد الانتصار للحق، فافهم هذا، فإنه فهم عظيم. (جامع العلوم والحكم 2/268)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب حرمان بركة العلم 
 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الخصومات في الغالب لا يكون فيها بركة، وما من إنسان في الغالب أعطي الجدل إلا حرم بركة العلم؛ لأن غالب من أوتي الجدل يريد بذلك نصرة قوله فقط؛ وبذلك يحرم بركة العلم. 

أما من أراد الحق فإن الحق سهل قريب لا يحتاج إلى مجادلات كبيرة لأنه واضح، ولذلك تجد أهل البدع الذين يخاصمون في بدعهم علومهم ناقصة البركة لا خير فيها، وتجد أنهم يخاصمون ويجادلون وينتهون إلى لا شيء، لا ينتهون إلى الحق؛ لأنهم لم يقصدوا إلا أن ينصروا ما هم عليه. (تفسير سورة البقرة 244/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كنوز ما بين الأذانينأ.د. عمر بن عبدالله المقبل


حدثني أحدُ شيوخنا الذين درّسونا ـ وهو من بلاد الشام ـ فقال: كنتُ في صبايَ وشبابي المبكّر شغوفاً جداً بالقراءة، وكان أبي ممن يصلّي في البيت، وهو ممن يصنَّف في عامّة الناس، وكان بمجرد ما يدخل الوقتُ يَصُفّ قَدَميه، فيصلي ما شاء الله أن يصلي حتى يحين وقتُ الإقامة، وكنتُ ـ مِن شغفي بالقراءة ـ أستمرّ فيها حتى تُقام الصلاة، فلما تكرر ذلك منّي قال لي والدي: ما هذا الذي تقرأ يا بني؟ قلت: كُتب علْم، فقال: يا بُنيّ..العلم الذي لا يجعلك تقوم إلى الصلاة فورَ سماع المؤذن "بلاش منّه"!

هكذا بمنطق الفطرة والديانة الصادقة أرسل والدُه هذه الرسالةَ التي خرجت بلا رتوش، ولا حواشٍ ثقيلة..إنها كلماتٍ مختصرة تحمل في طياتها رسالةً مفادها: ما قيمةُ العلم بلا عمل؟ وأين أنت من هذه الكنوز التي تنتظرك بين الأذانين؟

الأوقاتُ المهدَرةُ في حياةِ كثيرٍ منا أكثر من أن تُحصَر..والشكوى من عدم قدرةِ البعض على إكمال حزبه اليوميّ من القرآن بسببِ المشاغل صارَ قصةُ شبه يومية..! والألمُ الذي يعتصر قلوبَ الأكثرين مِن عدم ذوق الصلاة، ورؤيةِ الأثر الذي ينبغي لها في القلوب؛ بات من الأحاديث التي يتهامس بها بعضُ الصالحين في مجالسهم.

وإذا أردنا أن نُشخّص سببًا من هذه الأسباب فسنجد أن تفريطَنا في تلكم الدقائق المحدودة بين الأذان والإقامة أحدُ الأسباب المهمة.

وقد تأملتُ فيما بين هذين الأذانين من الكنوز فدُهشت! وتعجبتُ من تفريطنا فيها، وأكبرتُ أولئك ـ المحسوبين على العوام ـ الذين يُسابقون المؤذنَ للدخول إلى بيت الله! وقلتُ في نفسي: يا حسرتا على علمٍ لم يدفع إلى هذه المغانم!

إن المبادِر إلى هذه الدقائق بين الأذانين، بمجرد بقائه ينتظر الصلاةَ فهو في صلاة، وملائكةُ الرحمن لا تفترُ عن الدعاء والاستغفار له، كما في الصحيحين عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "وإذا دخل المسجد، كان في صلاة ما كانت تحبسه، وتصلي - يعني عليه الملائكة - ما دام في مجلسه الذي يصلي فيه: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، ما لم يُحْدِث فيه"([1]).

والله لو أن أحدنا بلَغَه أن أحدَ الصالحين المعروفين بإجابة الدعاء دعا له؛ لفرح! فكيف بملائكة الرحمن تدعو له كلما تقدّم لبيت الله، وانتظر فريضةَ الله!

وليس هذا فحسب، بل هو حين يتقدّم ويصلي ركعتين فقط، فهو بهذا يصلي أربع سجدات..وحسبك أن تتأمل في هذا الحديث لترى كم نخسر هذه الفضائل عندما لا نأتي إلا مع أو بعد الإقامة، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «عليك بكثرة السجود لله، فإنك لا تسجد لله سجدة، إلا رفعك الله بها درجة، وحط عنك بها خطيئة»([2]).

وإذا افترضنا أن هذا المبكّر قرأ خمسةَ أوجه من القرآن فقط ـ ربع جزء ـ، فكم فيها من حرف؟ وكم في تلك الحروف من حسنات مضاعفة؟ "مَن قرأ حرفًا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا أقول الم حرف، ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف"([3]).

ومن الناس من يختار الدعاء بين هذين الأذانين؛ رجاء ما ورد في الأثر: "لا يُرد الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة"([4])، وللدعاء في هذه الدقائق مذاقٌ خاص، كما حدّث بعضُ من جرّبه..ومنهم أبو بكر النيسابوري الشافعي الفقيه المعروف بالصبغي(342هـ)، فقد حدّث عنه من رآه، أنه إذا أذّن المؤذن يدعو بين الأذان والإقامة ثم يبكي([5]).

ولك أن تتصور حال هذا المصلّي الذي لم تُقَم الصلاة إلا وقد تضمّخ بخَلُوق هذه البركات..استغفار ملائكة..رفعة درجات..حطّ سيئات..آلالاف مؤلّفة من الحسنات جرّاء تلاوة الآيات؟ وسكون نفْسٍ بالدعاء .. لك أن تتصور هذا وهو مُقبِل على صلاة الفريضة، أيُّ فرقٍ بينه وبين إنسانٍ جاء يسعى سعياً، يلتقط أنفاسَه، لا يدري ما يقرأ أو يتلوه إمامُه!

اللهم فلا تحرمنا هذه البركات بذنوبنا، وارزقنا تدارك ما بقي من أعمارنا فيما يقرّبنا لديك، واجعلنا ممن وُفّق للعمل بما علم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب فقد حلاوة القرآن 

* *كتب الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري عن الغناء بعد أن أباحه واستمعه أكثر من أربعين سنة مقالات يبين حرمته ويتراجع عن بحوثه السابقة،* ومما كتب:

* هذه المسألة لم يقل فيها أحد من العلماء بإباحة الغناء على الإطلاق، بل لكل عالم استثناءاته، فمنهم من يبيح السماع من جاريته ولا يبيحه من غيرها، وهكذا كان صنيع الإمام أبي محمد ابن حزم. 

* حديث هشام بن عمار لا شك في صحة ثبوته، رواه البخاري في صحيحه فقال: (وقال هشام بن عمار)؛ فهشام شيخ البخاري، وقد ثبت سماعه منه، فإذا قال البخاري عن شيخه: (قال فلان) ولم يقل: (حدثني) فقد أخذه عنه مناولةً أو عرضاً أو مذاكرةً، وكل هذا من الإسناد الصحيح المتصل، وقد رُوي بأسانيد صحيحة ليس فيها تعليق. 

ونصُّه: (ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحِرَ [الفرج المحرَّم] والحرير والخمر والمعازف..).. إلخ، ثم كان الوعد بالعقوبة: (فَيُبَيِّتهُم الله). 

*المباح الذي صحت به النصوص إنما هو غناء الركباني وليس معه آلة.

* ما وجدتُ لتلاوتي للقرآن، ولا بمراجعتي كتب التفسير، ولا لممارستي بعض العبادات لذة كهذه اللذة التي وجدتها بعد أن هجرت الغناء.

وعلمت أن الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب، وقد صح ذلك عن ابن مسعود من كلامه - رضي الله عنه -. 
(من مقال: بعضُ الغناء جميل ٌ.. ولكنَّ غداً أجمل) 

*وقال في مقال بعنوان: (الآن اكتشفت نفسي): أشهد الله وملائكته وحملة عرشه الكرام، من غير جدال في تصحيح حديث وتضعيف آخر، بل الأمر تجربة نفسية -: أن الغناء مهما كابر المكابرون يُقسِّي القلب، ويُعين على هجر القرآن الكريم وحديث رسول الله. ا.هـ

* إتماماً للفائدة: قد نقل القاضي عياض والطبري وابن الصلاح وابن قدامة وابن رجب الإجماع على حرمة الغناء وآلات الطرب. ينظر: (تحريم آلات الطرب للألباني، وبحث: إجماع العلماء على تحريم المعازف)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم التورق الذي تجريه بعض المصارف

* من قرارات المجمع الفقهي في: (التورق كما تجريه بعض المصارف في الوقت الحاضر).

التورق الذي تجريه بعض المصارف في الوقت الحاضر هو: قيـام المصرف بعمل نمطي يتم فيه ترتيب بيع سلعة (ليست من الذهب أو الفضة) من أسواق السلع العالمية أو غيرها، على المستورق بثمن آجل، على أن يلتزم المصرف -إما بشرط في العقد أو بحكم العرف والعادة- بأن ينوب عنه في بيعها على مشتر آخر بثمن حاضر، وتسليم ثمنها للمستورق.

وبعد النظر والدراسة، قرر مجلس المجمع ما يلي:

عدم جواز التورق الذي سبق توصيفه في التمهيد للأمور الآتية: 
1 - أن التزام البائع في عقد التورق بالوكالة في بيع السلعة لمشتر آخر أو ترتيب من يشتريها، يجعلها شبيهة بالعينة الممنوعة شرعاً، سواء أكان الالتزام مشروطاً صراحة أم بحكم العرف والعادة المتبعة. 

2 - أن هذه المعاملة تؤدي في كثير من الحالات، إلى الإخلال بشروط القبض الشرعي اللازم لصحة المعاملة. 

3 - أن واقع هذه المعاملة، يقوم على منح تمويل نقدي بزيادة، لما سمي بالمستورق فيها من المصرف في معاملات البيع والشراء التي تجري منه، والتي هي صورية في معظم أحوالها، هدف البنك من إجرائها أن تعود عليه بزيادة على ما قدم من تمويل. وهذه المعاملة غير التورق الحقيقي المعروف عند الفقهاء، والذي سبق للمجمع في دورته الخامسة عشرة أن قال بجوازه بمعاملات حقيقية وشروط محددة بينها قراره.

وذلك لما بينهما من فروق عديدة فصلت القول فيها البحوث المقدمة. 

فالتورق الحقيقي يقوم على شراء حقيقي لسلعة بثمن آجل تدخل في ملك المشتري ويقبضها قبضاً حقيقياً وتقع في ضمانه، ثم يقوم ببيعها هو بثمن حال لحاجته إليه، قد يتمكن من الحصول عليه وقد لا يتمكن. 

والفرق بين الثمنين الآجل والحال لا يدخل في ملك المصرف الذي طرأ على المعاملة، لغرض تسويغ الحصول على زيادة لما قدم من تمويل لهذا الشخص بمعاملات صورية في معظم أحوالها، وهذا لا يتوافر في المعاملة المبينة التي تجريها بعض المصارف. ا.هـ

* يقول الشيخ د. سعد الخثلان: التورق عن طريق الأسهم هو من أفضل أنواع التورق؛ وذلك لأن التملك فيه واضح والقبض فيه واضح، لكن فقط ينتبه إلى اختيار الشركات المباحة التي خلت قوائمها المالية من التعاملات المحرمة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الحقوق المتعلقة بالتركة

يتعلق بالتركة خمسة حقوق مرتبة بحسب أهميتها كالآتي:

1 - مؤن تجهيز الميت: من ثمن ماء تغسيله، وكفنه، وحنوطه، وأجرة الغاسل، وحافر القبر، ونحو ذلك؛ لأن هذه الأمور من حوائج الميت، فهي بمنزلة الطعام والشراب واللباس والسكن للمفلس.

2 - ثم الحقوق المتعلقة بعين التركة: كأرش جناية العبد المتعلق برقبته، والدَّين الذي فيه رهن، وإنما قدمت على ما بعدها لقوة تعلقها بالتركة حيث كانت متعلقة بعينها.

3 - ثم الديون المرسلة التي لا تتعلق بعين التركة، كالديون التي في ذمة الميت بلا رهن، سواء كانت لله كالزكاة والكفارة، أم للآدمي كالقرض والأجرة وثمن المبيع ونحوها، ويسوّى بين الديون بالحصص إن لم تف التركة بالجميع، سواء كان الدَّين لله أم للآدمي، وسواء كان سابقاً أم لاحقاً.

4 - ثم الوصية بالثلث فأقل لغير وارث.
فأما الوصية للوارث فحرام غير صحيحة، قليلة كانت أو كثيرة، لكن إن أجاز الورثة المرشدون الوصية لأحد من الورثة، نفذت الوصية؛ لأن الحق لهم، فإذا رضوا بإسقاطه سقط.

5- ثم الإرث لأن الله سبحانه قال بعد قسمة المواريث: {مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَار} ويبدأ بذوي الفروض وما بقي فللعصبة.

(تسهيل الفرائض للشيخ ابن عثيمين ص11)، وفي تقديم بعضها على بعض خلاف.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* ظلم للميت والورثة*
 يقول الشيخ د. محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي:

لا يجوز لمن يقوم على أموال الموتى وإرثهم، كالإخوان الكبار والأعمام ونحوهم -ممن يلي الأموال والتركات- لا يجوز له أن يؤخر قسمة الأموال دون وجود عذرٍ شرعي، أو رضاً من الورثة، فإذا رضي الورثة، وقالوا: رضينا بأن نبقى شركاء في هذه العمارة، أو رضينا أن نبقى شركاء في هذه المزرعة، فهم ورضاهم، ولا بأس بإبقاء المال.

أما لو أن أحد الورثة طالب بحقِّه، أو عُلِم أنه محتاج، أو بقي محتاجاً مديوناً، ويبقى إخوانه يكتسبون ذلك منه مستغلين حياءه وخجله، فيمتنعون من قسمة المواريث، ورد الحق إلى صاحبه، فهذا من الظلم، خاصة النساء، فإن النساء يُظلمن في هذه الحقوق كثيراً، فلا يجوز مثل هذا. 

وعلى الأولياء والإخوان أن لا يجاملوا في هذا، ومن علم أن أخاه يريد حقّه، أو أن ظروف أخيه تحتاج إلى مساعدة، وتحتاج إلى مال، وأن من المصلحة بيع المال؛ فإنه يُباع. (شرح الزاد)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قاعدة في ترك المأمور أو فعل المنهي
= قال السيوطي: اعلم أن قاعدة الفقه أن النسيان والجهل مسقط للإثم مطلقاً. 

وأما الحكم: فإن وقعا في ترك مأمور لم يسقط، بل يجب تداركه، ولا يحصل الثواب لمترتب عليه لعدم الائتمار. 

أو فعل منهي ليس من باب الإتلاف فلا شيء فيه، أو فيه إتلاف لم يسقط الضمان، فإن كان يوجب عقوبة كان شبهة في إسقاطها. 

فمن فروع القسم الأول: من نسي صلاة أو صوما أو حجا أو زكاة أو كفارة أو نذرا وجب تداركه بالقضاء بلا خلاف. 

ومن فروع القسم الثاني: الإتيان بمفسدات العبادة ناسياً أو جاهلاً، كالأكل في الصلاة والصوم، وفعل ما ينافي الصلاة من كلام وغيره. (الأشباه والنظائر ص189)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جديد كتب السنة* 
*من ميزات البرنامج*
filesystem:https://web.telegram.org/...4187083312.jpg
*تجدون هذه المميزات التي في الصورة:point_up_2:*

*في بحث الأحاديث وشروحها وتخريجها على هذا الرابط*
*⁦* http://sunnah.alifta.net

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قنوات تيليجرامية نافعة* 

*- فوائد عقدية*
https://telegram.me/aqqidah

*- قناة الشيخ: محمد المهنا*
*شرعية، لغوية، ثقافية*
https://telegram.me/malmohanna

*- السراج في بيان غريب القرآن*
https://telegram.me/alsrj

*- فرائد وفوائد* 
https://telegram.me/fraidb

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الإنسان يتأثر بالشيء في صغره، ويبقى متأثراً به بعد الكبر، *ولهذا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نأمر الصبيان بالصلاة لسبع سنين ونضربهم عليها لعشر؛ ليتعودوا،* *والطفل على ما اعتاد، فإذا اعتادت الطفلة الصغيرة أن تلبس القصير الذي يصل إلى الركبة، والقصير الذي يصل إلى العضد أو الكتف، ذهب عنها الحياء، واستساغت هذه الملابس بعد كبرها*. (اللقاء الشهري 66/10)

 وقال أيضاً رحمه الله لما سئل عن حكم القصير والضيق من اللباس للنساء:
يجب على الإنسان مراعاة المسؤولية، فعليه أن يمنع كافة من له ولاية عليهن هذه الألبسة، فقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (صنفان من أهل النار لم أرهما بعد، وذكر نساء كاسيات عاريات مائلات مميلات رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت المائلة، لا يدخلن الجنة ولا يجدن ريحها)

وهؤلاء النسوة اللاتي يستعملن الثياب القصيرة كاسيات لأن عليهن كسوة، لكنهن عاريات لظهور عوراتهن.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عدد الرضعات التي تثبت بها الحرمة
* في صحيح مسلم: (عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: كان فيما أنزل من القرآن عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن، ثم نسخن بخمس معلومات)، وفي رواية عند عبدالرزاق وصححها ابن حجر: (لا يحرم دون خمس رضعات). 

* قال ابن قدامة: الذي يتعلق به التحريم خمس رضعات فصاعدا، هذا الصحيح في المذهب، وروي هذا عن عائشة، وابن مسعود، وابن الزبير، وعطاء، وطاوس، وهو قول الشافعي.

والمرجع في معرفة الرضعة إلى العرف، لأن الشرع ورد بها مطلقاً ولم يحدها بزمن ولا مقدار، فإذا ارتضع الصبي وقطع قطعاً بيناً باختياره، كان ذلك رضعة، فإذا عاد كانت رضعة أخرى. (المغني 171/8)

*قال ابن تيمية: الرضاعة المحرمة بلا ريب أن يرضع خمس رضعات فيأخذ الثدي فيشرب منه ثم يدعه، ثم يأخذه فيشرب مرة ثم يدعه، ولو كان ذلك في زمن واحد مثل غدائه وعشائه. (مجموع الفتاوى 59/34)

*قال ابن قدامة: إذا وقع الشك في وجود الرضاع، أو في عدد الرضاع المحرم، هل كملا أو لا؟ لم يثبت التحريم؛ لأن الأصل عدمه، فلا نزول عن اليقين بالشك، كما لو شك في وجود الطلاق وعدده. (المغني 172/8)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من آداب الدعاء الثابتة
* أعظم آدابه تعظيم الله وحضور القلب والإخلاص. 

* أن يبدأ بحمد الله والثناء عليه ثم بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويختم بذلك.

*الإلحاح في الدعاء وعدم الإستعجال، قال الأوزاعي: يقال: أفضل الدعاء الإلحاح. 

* إظهار الذل والافتقار بين يدي الله سبحانه. 

* تحري أوقات الإجابة، واغتنام الأحوال والأماكن والأزمنة التي هي من مظان إجابة الدعاء. 

* أن يكرر الدعاء أحياناً ثلاثـًا. 

* استقبال القبلة. 

* رفع اليدين حال الدعاء. 

*عدم الاعتداء في الدعاء بأن يطلب ما يستحيل، أو يطلب معصية أو قطيعة رحم وغير ذلك. 

* أن يبدأ الداعي بنفسه ثم يدعو لغيره. 

* التوسل إلى الله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى.

* عدم تكلف السجع في الأدعية.

* النظر إلى السماء حال الدعاء أحيانا (قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء ..)

*الوضوء ليكون متطهرا وهو غير واجب.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

غيبة الفاسق المجاهر
- قال المُناوي: الستر إنما هو لأهل الستر، فمن لزمه هذا الاسم [الفسق] لغلبة الفجور عليه وقلة مبالاته فلا حرمة له، فذكره بذلك من النصيحة الواجبة لئلا يغتر به مسلم فيقتدي به في فعلته، ولا يجوز ذكره بغير ما فيه ولا بما لا يعلن به.

*ومشروعية ذكره بذلك مشروطة بقصد الاحتساب وإرادة النصيحة، دفعا للاغترار ونحوه مما ذكر، فمن ذكر واحدا من هذا الصنف تشفيا أو احتقارا أو ازدراء ونحو ذلك من الحظوظ النفسانية فهو آثم.* (من فيض القدير بتصرف 115/1)

-في الصحيحين قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رجل: (بئس أخ العشيرة). 

قال البغوي: فيه دليل على أن ذكر الفاسق بما فيه ليعرف أمره فيتقى لا يكون من الغيبة، ولعل الرجل كان مجاهرا بسوء أفعاله، ولا غيبة لمجاهر. 

قال النووي: ومن الذين يجوز لهم الغيبة المجاهر بفسقه أو بدعته، فيجوز ذكره بما يجهر به ولا يجوز بغيره. (تحفة الأحوذي 112/6)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إخراج النقود في كفارة اليمين 
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لا يجوز للإنسان أن يستبدل بالطعام دراهم [في كفارة اليمين]؛ لأن ما نص عليه في الشرع فإنه يجب الوقوف عليه دون أن يتخطاه الإنسان إلى غيره، ولهذا نقول: لا يجوز أن تدفع الدراهم عن زكاة الفطر، ولا عن كفارة الظهار، ولا عن كفارة اليمين، ولا عن كفارة حلق الرأس في الحج، وما أشبه ذلك مما نص الله فيه على الإطعام.

فإن الواجب اتباع النص في هذه الأمور، ولعل للشارع نظراً لا تدركه عقولنا في هذه التعيينات، التي قد يظن البعض أنها من أجل مصلحة الفقير المحضة، فيرى أن الدراهم أفضل أو أحب إلى الفقير من الإطعام، فيعدل عن الإطعام إليه. (فتاوى نور الدرب الشريط 4)

* قال ابن قدامة: وهو قول إمامنا ومالك، والشافعي، وابن المنذر، وهو ظاهر من قول عمر بن الخطاب وابن عباس، وعطاء، ومجاهد، وسعيد بن جبير، والنخعي. (المغني 542/9)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رؤية النبي في المنام 
* قال القرافي: رؤيته عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تصح لأحد رجلين: 

أحدهما: صحابي رآه فعلم صفته فانطبع في نفسه مثاله، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله المعصوم من الشيطان، فينتفي عنه اللبس والشك في رؤيته.

وثانيهما: رجل تكرر عليه سماع صفاته المنقولة في الكتب حتى انطبعت في نفسه صفته عليه الصلاة والسلام، كما حصل ذلك لمن رآه، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله كما يجزم به من رآه. (الفروق ص1379)

* قال النووي: نقلوا الاتفاق على أنه لا يغير بسبب ما يراه النائم ما تقرر في الشرع، وليس هذا الذي ذكرناه مخالفا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رآني في المنام فقد رآني)، فإن معنى الحديث: أن رؤيته صحيحة وليست من أضغاث الأحلام وتلبيس الشيطان، ولكن لا يجوز إثبات حكم شرعي به. (شرح مسلم 115/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رؤية النبي في المنام 
* قال القرافي: رؤيته عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تصح لأحد رجلين: 

أحدهما: صحابي رآه فعلم صفته فانطبع في نفسه مثاله، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله المعصوم من الشيطان، فينتفي عنه اللبس والشك في رؤيته.

وثانيهما: رجل تكرر عليه سماع صفاته المنقولة في الكتب حتى انطبعت في نفسه صفته عليه الصلاة والسلام، كما حصل ذلك لمن رآه، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله كما يجزم به من رآه. (الفروق ص1379)

* قال النووي: نقلوا الاتفاق على أنه لا يغير بسبب ما يراه النائم ما تقرر في الشرع، وليس هذا الذي ذكرناه مخالفا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رآني في المنام فقد رآني)، فإن معنى الحديث: أن رؤيته صحيحة وليست من أضغاث الأحلام وتلبيس الشيطان، ولكن لا يجوز إثبات حكم شرعي به. (شرح مسلم 115/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رؤية النبي في المنام 
* قال القرافي: رؤيته عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تصح لأحد رجلين: 

أحدهما: صحابي رآه فعلم صفته فانطبع في نفسه مثاله، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله المعصوم من الشيطان، فينتفي عنه اللبس والشك في رؤيته.

وثانيهما: رجل تكرر عليه سماع صفاته المنقولة في الكتب حتى انطبعت في نفسه صفته عليه الصلاة والسلام، كما حصل ذلك لمن رآه، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله كما يجزم به من رآه. (الفروق ص1379)

* قال النووي: نقلوا الاتفاق على أنه لا يغير بسبب ما يراه النائم ما تقرر في الشرع، وليس هذا الذي ذكرناه مخالفا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رآني في المنام فقد رآني)، فإن معنى الحديث: أن رؤيته صحيحة وليست من أضغاث الأحلام وتلبيس الشيطان، ولكن لا يجوز إثبات حكم شرعي به. (شرح مسلم 115/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رؤية النبي في المنام 
* قال القرافي: رؤيته عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تصح لأحد رجلين: 

أحدهما: صحابي رآه فعلم صفته فانطبع في نفسه مثاله، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله المعصوم من الشيطان، فينتفي عنه اللبس والشك في رؤيته.

وثانيهما: رجل تكرر عليه سماع صفاته المنقولة في الكتب حتى انطبعت في نفسه صفته عليه الصلاة والسلام، كما حصل ذلك لمن رآه، فإذا رآه جزم بأنه رأى مثاله كما يجزم به من رآه. (الفروق ص1379)

* قال النووي: نقلوا الاتفاق على أنه لا يغير بسبب ما يراه النائم ما تقرر في الشرع، وليس هذا الذي ذكرناه مخالفا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رآني في المنام فقد رآني)، فإن معنى الحديث: أن رؤيته صحيحة وليست من أضغاث الأحلام وتلبيس الشيطان، ولكن لا يجوز إثبات حكم شرعي به. (شرح مسلم 115/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قضاء الوتر وصلاة الليل
* وقت الوتر ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر، فإن حصل له عذر صلاه بعد طلوع الفجر وقبل الصلاة. 

* قال ابن عبد البر: يصلي الوتر ما لم يصل الصبح، فمن صلى الصبح فلا يصلي الوتر،روي هذا القول عن ابن مسعود وابن عباس وعبادة بن الصامت وأبي الدرداء وحذيفة وعائشة، وبه قال مالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل، وهو الصواب عندي، لأني لا أعلم لهؤلاء الصحابة مخالفاً من الصحابة، فدل إجماعهم على أن معنى الحديث في مراعاة طلوع الفجر أريد ما لم تصل صلاة الفجر. (الاستذكار 122/2، وينظر:التمهيد 255/13، وفتاوى ابن تيمية 90/23)

* فإن لم يستطع إلا بعد صلاة الفجر صلاه شفعاً، فإن كانت عادته يصلي ثلاثاً قضاه بعد طلوع الشمس أربعاً وهكذا. 

* قال ابن المنذر: ذكر الوقت الذي يكون فيه المرء مدركاً ما فاته من صلاة الليل إذا صلى في ذلك الوقت من النهار، ثم أورد حديث عمر رضي الله عنه الذي خرجه مسلم: "من نام عن حزبه أو عن شيء منه، فقرأه فيما بين صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر، كتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل". (الأوسط 159/5، وينظر: المغني 103/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشيخ أبو حامد الغزالي:

الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هو القطب الأعظم في الدين، والمهم الذي ابتعث الله له النبيين أجمعين، لو طوي بساطه وأهمل علمه وعمله لفشت الضلالة وشاعت الجهالة. 

(ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون). 

ففي الآية بيان الإيجاب، وفيها بيان أن الفلاح منوط به إذ حصر بقوله: ( وأولئك هم المفلحون ). 

وقال تعالى: ( والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ). 

فقد نعت المؤمنين بأنهم يأمرون بالمعروف، فالذي هجر الأمر بالمعروف خارج عن هؤلاء المؤمنين المنعوتين في هذه الآية. (بتصرف من إحياء علوم الدين 302/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سئل ابن تيمية عمن نام عن صلاة الوتر؟ فأجاب: يصلي ما بين طلوع الفجر وصلاة الصبح كما فعل ذلك عبد الله بن عمر وعائشة وغيرهما.

واختلفت الرواية عن أحمد هل يقضي شفعه معه؟ والصحيح أنه يقضي شفعه معه، وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: {من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها، فإن ذلك وقتها} 

وهذا يعم الفرض وقيام الليل والوتر والسنن الراتبة، قالت عائشة: {كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا منعه من قيام الليل نوم أو وجع صلى من النهار اثنتي عشرة ركعة}، رواه مسلم. (مجموع الفتاوى 90/23)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

:مركز التبيان للتأصيل العلمي في الرياض لديه دورات متميزة، وموقعه في النت وفي اليوتيوب فيه مواد علمية نافعة، ويقدم استشارات علمية. 

يقيم حالياً دورتان يمكن التسجيل فيهما عبر هذه الروابط:

القواعد الحاكمات للمعاملات المالية 
http://goo.gl/forms/TDC9R2c6uI


كيف تخرج حديثا
http://goo.gl/forms/Q2ulqVZMb5

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله في جهدكم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

صدقة يغفل عن احتسابها
* بوب البخاري: (باب فضل النفقة على الأهل)، ثم أورد حديث: (إذا أنفق المسلم نفقة على أهله وهو يحتسبها كانت له صدقة) 

قال ابن حجر: والمراد بالاحتساب: القصد إلى طلب الأجر، ويستفاد منه أن الأجر لا يحصل بالعمل إلا مقروناً بالنية. (فتح الباري 498/9)

* قال القرطبي: أفاد منطوقه أن الأجر في الإنفاق إنما يحصل بقصد القربة، سواءً كانت واجبة أو مباحة، وأفاد مفهومه أن من لم يقصد القربة لم يؤجر، لكن تبرأ ذمته من النفقة الواجبة. (فتح الباري 136/1).

* في صحيح مسلم: (أفضل الدنانير دينار ينفقه الرجل على عياله). 
(ينظر مقال: صدقة يغفل عن احتسابها د. صالح البهلال)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> بارك الله في جهدكم.


وفيكم بارك الله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مما يعين على ضبط الفروع الفقهية 
= قال القرافي عن القواعد الفقهية:
هذه القواعد مهمة في الفقه عظيمة النفع، وبقدر الإحاطة بها يعظم قدر الفقيه ويشرف، ويظهر رونق الفقه ويعرف، وتتضح مناهج الفتاوى وتكشف، فيها تنافس العلماء، وتفاضل الفضلاء.

 ومن جعل يخرج الفروع بالمناسبات الجزئية دون القواعد الكلية تناقضت عليه الفروع واختلفت، وتزلزلت خواطره فيها واضطربت، واحتاج إلى حفظ الجزئيات التي لا تتناهى. 

ومن ضبط الفقه بقواعده استغنى عن حفظ أكثر الجزئيات، لاندراجها في الكليات، واتحد عنده ما تناقض عند غيره. (الفروق 3/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من روائع الوفاء 
* سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

رجل يرغب أن يحج عن مطلقته حج الفريضة لأنها مريضة، رداً للفضل الذي بينه وبينها فهل هذا جائز؟

فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: إذا كانت قادرة أن تحج بنفسها فلا، وإذا كانت عاجزة لا تستطيع فلا بأس أن يحج عنها حج الفريضة، ولكن يخبرها قبل أن يحج من أجل أن توكله. (مجموع فتاويه 162/21)

- ما أجمل امتثاله وتحقيقه لقول الله: (وَلَا تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أمثال هؤلاء ذهبوا فنجدهم إما في كتاب أو تحت تراب، إلا من رحم ربي.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الفرق بين الهبة والوصية والعطية
* قال الشيخ السعدي: من الفروق الصحيحة: الفروق التي ذكروها بين الهبة والوصية، والفروق التي بين العطية في مرض الموت والوصية. 

فإن الهبة: العطية في حال الصحة على وجه العدل ثابتة كلها في وقتها، قليلة أو كثيرة، ولو استوعبت جميع المال، والوصية لا تثبت إلا بالثلث فأقل لغير وارث، وتشارك العطية الوصية في هذا المعنى. 

وتفارقها في أن العطية تلزم من حينها ويقدم فيها الأول فالأول مع التزاحم، 
ولا يملك المعطي الرجوع فيها بعد القبض المعتبر. 

والوصية لا تلزم ولا تثبت إلا بالموت، وله الرجوع قبل الموت، ويساوى فيها بين المتقدم والمتأخر، لأنها لا تثبت إلا بالموت، وتثبت دفعة واحدة. 

وأيضاً: العطية يثبت الملك من حينها لكنه مراعى، والوصية لا يثبت إلا بعد الموت، فهذه ثابتة مبنية على الأصول الشرعية كما هو معروف مفصّل. (الأصول والقواعد الجامعة ص119)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام العاريَّة
* (ويمنعون الماعون)، روى أبو داود عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: (كنا نعد الماعون على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عارية الدلو والقدر)، صححه ابن كثير في الإرشاد. 

وهي مستحبة في حق المُعير بالإجماع. (ينظر:الشرح الكبير 63/15)

* قال ابن المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم على أن المستعير له أن يستعمل ما استعار فيما أذن له أن يستعمله فيه، وعلى أن المستعير إن أتلف الشيء المستعار أن عليه ضمانه. 

واختلفوا في وجوب الضمان عليه إن تلفت العارية من غير جناية، ولا يضمن عندي؛ لأني لا أعلم لمن ضمنه حجة، أخبار صفوان مختلف في أسانديها ومتونها، لا تقوم بها الحجة. (الإقناع 406/2)

* ويقع الخطأ في العاريَّة في ثلاثة أمور:
1- عدم إرجاعها بعد الانتهاء منها مباشرة. 
2- يد المستعير يد أمانة، فمن جحد المعروف عدم المحافظة عليها. 
3- لا يجوز للمستعير أن يعير غيره بغير إذن المالك، لأنه أذن له وحده، وهو قول الشافعية والحنابلة. (ينظر: فقه الدليل للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان 514/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> أمثال هؤلاء ذهبوا فنجدهم إما في كتاب أو تحت تراب، إلا من رحم ربي.


بارك الله فيكم
بفضل الله لا ينقطع الخير والمعروف في هذه الأمة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الوعد للأطفال وغيرهم
* روى أبو داود عن عبدالله بن عامر قال: دعتني أمي يوما ورسول اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قاعد في بيتنا فقالت:

(ها تعال أعطيك) فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وما أردت أن تعطيه؟) قالت: أعطيه تمراً، فقال لها رسول الله: (أما إنك لو لم تعطيه شيئا كتبت عليك كذبة)، حسنه الألباني، وفيه مقال لبعض الأئمة، لكن وردت أحاديث أخر بمعناه. 

* قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: لا يعد أحدكم صبيه، ثم لا ينجز له. وصححه ابن رجب. 

* قال ابن رجب عن حديث: (آية المنافق ثلاث .. إذا وعد أخلف)
وهو على نوعين:
أحدهما: أن يعد ومن نيته أن لا يفي بوعده، وهذا أشر الخلف، ولو قال: أفعل كذا إن شاء الله تعالى ومن نيته أن لا يفعل، كان كذبا وخلفا، قاله الأوزاعي. (جامع العلوم والحكم 1252/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

نقل ابن الحاج عن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أنه لما رحل من بلاده إلى بعض الشيوخ ليسمع عليه الحديث، فلما جلس عنده جاء طفل صغير فقبض الشيخ يده لكي يظن الصبي أن في يده شيئاً يعطيه إياه، ليأتي فيأخذ ما فيها. 
*فقام البخاري رحمه الله وتركه ولم يسمع عليه شيئا؛ لأنه رأى أن ذلك كذباً وقدحا في الرواية عنه.* (ينظر: المدخل لابن الحاج ص119)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

السنن الرواتب في السفر 
*قال ابن القيم: من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفره الاقتصار على الفرض، ولم يحفظ عنه أنه صلى سنة الصلاة قبلها ولا بعدها إلا ما كان من الوتر، وسنة الفجر فإنه لم يكن ليدعهما حضراً ولا سفراً.

قال ابن عمر وقد سئل عن ذلك فقال: (صحبت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم أره يسبح في السفر). (زاد المعاد 456/1، وينظر: الفتاوى الكبرى لابن تيمية 2/260، وجامع الترمذي 435/2). 

* قال النووي: وأما النوافل المطلقة فقد كان ابن عمر يفعلها في السفر، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يفعلها كما ثبت في مواضع من الصحيح عنه، وقد اتفق العلماء على استحباب النوافل المطلقة. (شرح مسلم 198/5)

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: المسافر يسن له أن يأتي بالنوافل كلها: صلاة الليل، وركعتي الضحى، والاستخارة، وجميع النوافل ما عدا راتبة الظهر، والمغرب، والعشاء، فإن السُنة أن لا يصلي هذه الرواتب فقط. (مجموع فتاويه 356/14)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

المقصود بالصلاة على رسول الله 
* قال الحليمي: المقصود بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التقرب إلى الله بامتثال أمره، وقضاء حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علينا. 

* وقال العز ابن عبد السلام: ليست صلاتنا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفاعة له، فإن مثلنا لا يشفع لمثله، ولكن الله أمرنا بمكافأة من أحسن إلينا، فإن عجزنا عنها كافأناه بالدعاء، فأرشدنا الله لما علم عجزنا عن مكافأة نبينا إلى الصلاة عليه. 

* وقال ابن العربي: فائدة الصلاة عليه ترجع إلى الذي يصلي عليه، لدلالة ذلك على نصوع العقيدة، وخلوص النية، وإظهار المحبة، والمداومة على الطاعة. (فتح الباري لابن حجر 169/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في الوصية
* في الصحيحين: (ما حق امرئ مسلم له شيء يوصي فيه يبيت ليلتين إلا ووصيته عنده مكتوبة). 

قال الشافعي: معنى الحديث: ما الحزم والاحتياط للمسلم إلا أن تكون وصيته مكتوبة عنده. 

ويستحب تعجيلها وأن يكتبها في صحته، ويشهد عليه فيها، ويكتب فيها ما يحتاج إليه، فإن تجدد له أمر يحتاج إلى الوصية به ألحقه بها. (شرح مسلم للنووي 75/11)

* قال ابن عبد البر: وأجمع الجمهور على أن الوصية غير واجبة على أحد إلا أن يكون عليه دين، أو يكون عنده وديعة أو أمانة فيوصي بذلك. [أي: وجوباً](الاستذكار 260/7)

* قال ابن المنذر: والوصية جائزة للقرابة ولغير القرابة، والوصية للوارث لا تجوز، لا اختلاف في ذلك أعلمه.

وإذا استأذن الرجل ورثته في مرضه أن يوصي بأكثر من الثلث، أو يوصي لوارث فأذنوا له، ثم رجعوا بعد موته لم يلزمهم ذلك، لأنهم أجازوا شيئاً لم يملكوه، وإن أجازوا ذلك بعد وفاته فهو لازم لهم.

ويستحب إذا أوصى المرء أن ينقص من الثلث شيئاً لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «الثلث والثلث كثير». (الإقناع 415/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من الوصايا النافعة لطالب العلم 
* قال الشيخ أحمد بن عوض في حاشيته على "*هداية الراغب*":

اعلم أن الاشتغال بالعلم له آفات كثيرة منها:

1- الوثوق بالزمن المستقبل، فيترك التعلم حالاً، إذ اليوم  في التعلم والتعليم أفضل من غد وأفضل منه أمسه، والإنسان كلما كبر كبرت عوائقه.

2- الوثوق بالذكاء، فكثير من فاته بركونه إلى ذكائه وتسويفه أيام الاشتغال.

3- التنقل من علم قبل إتقانه إلى آخر، ومن شيخ إلى آخر قبل إتقان ما بدأ عليه، فإن ذلك هدم لما قد بنى.

4- ولاية المناصب، فإنها شاغلة مانعة، كما أن ضيق الحال مانع قوي. (نقلاً من: مدارج تفقه الحنبلي ص98)، وهو كتاب لطيف الحجم غزير الفوائد.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح مسلم: (إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة: إلا من صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له). 

* قال في عون المعبود: 
ورد في أحاديث أخر زيادة على الثلاثة، وتتبعها  السيوطي فبلغت أحد عشر ونظمها في قوله: 

إذا مات ابن آدم ليس يجري 
عليه من فعال غير عشر 

علوم بثها ودعاء نجل  
وغرس النخل والصدقات تجري      

وراثة مصحف ورباط ثغر
وحفر البئر أو إجراء نهر      

وبيت للغريب بناه يأوي  
إليه أو بناه محل ذكر      

وتعليم لقرآن كريم  
فخذها من أحاديث بحصر

وسبقه إلى ذلك ابن العماد فعدها ثلاثة عشر وسرد أحاديثها، والكل راجع إلى هذه الثلاث. (عون المعبود 69/8)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أجور دائمة
* تنافس الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على ترك وقف ولو كان يسيراً. 

قال جابر رضي الله عنه: ما أعلم أحداً ذا مقدرة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار إلا حبس مالاً من ماله صدقه موقوفة، لا تشترى ولا تورث ولا توهب.(أخرجه الخصاف في أحكام الأوقاف ص15، وينظر: التحجيل للطريفي ص251)

* وكانوا يوقفون أحب أموالهم إليهم طلباً لزيادة الفضل والأجر. 

ففي الصحيحين لما نزلت: (لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون)، قال أبو طلحة:  إن أحب أموالي إلي بيرحاء، وإنها صدقة لله، أرجو برها وذخرها عند الله، فضعها يا رسول الله حيث شئت، فقال: (بخ، ذلك مال رابح، ذلك مال رابح). 

وفيهما أيضاً عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال:أصبت أرضا لم أصب مالا قط أنفس منه، فكيف تأمرني به يا رسول الله؟ قال: (إن شئت حبست أصلها وتصدقت بها)، فتصدق عمر أنه لا يباع أصلها ولا يوهب ولا يورث، في الفقراء والقربى والرقاب وفي سبيل الله والضيف وابن السبيل. 

* قال زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه: لم نر خيراً للميت ولا للحي من هذه الحُبُس الموقوفة، أما الميت فيجري أجرها عليه، وأما الحي فتحتبس عليه، ولا توهب ولا تورث ولا يقدر على استهلاكها. (أحكام الأوقاف للخصاف ص12)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

العقيقة عن المولود 
* روى الترمذي وصححه عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ أمرهم عن الغلامِ شاتانِ مكافِتان، وعن الجاريةِ شاةٌ.

(وضبط النووي مكافِئتان: بكسر الفاء، ومعناه: متساويتان في السن كما ذكر ابن الأثير في النهاية) 

* روى أبو داود والترمذي وصححه: (كل غلام رهينة بعقيقته، تذبح عنه يوم سابعه ويحلق ويسمى) 

*قال الإمام أحمد: معناه أنه محبوس عن الشفاعة في أبويه.

قال ابن القيم: وظاهر الحديث أنه رهينة في نفسه، ممنوع محبوس عن خير يراد به، ولا يلزم من ذلك أن يعاقب على ذلك في الآخرة، وإن حبس بترك أبويه العقيقة عما يناله من عق عنه أبواه. 

وقد يفوت الولد خير بسبب تفريط الأبوين، وإن لم يكن من كسبه، كما أنه عند الجماع إذا سمى أبوه لم يضر الشيطان ولده، وإذا ترك التسمية لم يحصل للولد هذا الحفظ.
(زاد المعاد 297/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كمال الانقياد
* من جميل كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

إذا ورد النهي فاجتنبه ولا تسأل هل هو للتحريم أو للكراهة؟

وإذا ورد الأمر فاتبعه ولا تسأل هل هو للوجوب أو للاستحباب؟

فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا إذا أمرهم الرسول ﷺ بشيء لا يقولون: يا رسول الله هل قصدت الوجوب أو الاستحباب؟ يفعلون مباشرة.

نعم إذا تورط الإنسان ولم يفعل المأمور ولم يترك المنهي عنه، حينئذ نبحث: هل هو للوجوب أو للاستحباب؟ أما قبل ذلك فنصيحتي لكل مؤمن إذا سمع أمر الله ورسوله أن يقول: سمعنا وأطعنا ويفعل، وإذا سمع النهي أن يقول: سمعنا وأطعنا ويترك، ولا يخاطر بنفسه. 

وأشد الناس انقيادا لأمر الله ورسوله هم أقوى الناس إيماناً:

(إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ). 
(لقاء الباب المفتوح 160)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

(وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ)
* قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:
ابتلاه بالطَّهارة: خمس في الرأس، وخمس في الجسد.

خمس في الرأس: قصُّ الشَّارب، والمضمضة، والاستنشاق، والسِّواك، وفرق الرأس.

وفي الجسد: تقليم الأظافر، وحلق العانة، والختان، ونتْف الإبْط، وغسل أثَر الغائط والبول بالماء. رواه الحاكم وصححه، وصححه ابن حجر.

* معنى فرْق الشعر: 
قال ابن عبد البر: أن يقسم شعر ناصيته يميناً وشمالاً، فتظهر جبهته وجبينه من الجانبين. 

وقال ابن حجر: وهو قسمته في المفرق وهو وسط الرأس، يقال: فرق شعره فرْقا بالسكون، وأصله من الفرق بين الشيئين. 

قالا: والفرق في الشعر سنة، وأولى من السدل، لأنه آخر ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا الفرق لا يكون إلا مع كثرة الشعر وطوله.

(التمهيد 74/6، فتح الباري 362/10، وينظر: أوجز المسالك للكاندهلوي 25/17)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

متى يؤجر تارك السيئات
*قال ابن كثير: تارك السيئة الذي لا يعملها على ثلاثة أقسام:

1- تارة يتركها لله عز وجل فهذا تكتب له حسنة على كفه عنها لله تعالى، وهذا عمل ونية، ولهذا جاء أنه يكتب له حسنة، كما جاء في بعض ألفاظ الصحيح: "فإنما تركها من جراي" أي: من أجلي. 

2- وتارة يتركها نسيانا وذهولا عنها، فهذا لا له ولا عليه، لأنه لم ينو خيرا ولا فعل شرا. 

3- وتارة يتركها عجزا وكسلا بعد السعي في أسبابها والتلبس بما يقرب منها، فهذا يتنزل منزلة فاعلها، كما جاء في الصحيحين: 

"إذا تواجه المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار" قالوا: يا رسول الله، هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟ قال: "إنه كان حريصا على قتل صاحبه". (تفسير سورة النمل 379/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كان سالم ابن عبد الله ابن عمر يخالف أباه وجده في مسألة كراهة استدامة الطيب بعد الإحرام لحديث عائشة، ويقول: سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق أن تتبع. (فتح الباري 398/3)

* وحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: (طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي هاتين حين أحرم، ولحله حين أحل) 

ويؤخذ منه استحباب التطيب قبل الإحرام في الجسد لا في ملابس الإحرام، وأن بقاءه بعد الإحرام لا محظور فيه.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رضي الله عن ابن عمر ما أشد تعظيمه للسنن
* قال رجل لابن عمر: أرأيت الوتر أسنة هو؟ قال: ما سنة؟! 
أوتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأوتر المسلمون، قال: لا أسنة هو؟ 
قال: مه، أو تعقل؟! أوتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأوتر المسلمون. (رواه الإمام أحمد في المسند)

* قال السندي: قوله: ما سنة؟ أي: ما معنى كونه سنة أو غير سنة، وأي وجه لهذا السؤال!

ثم أجابه بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله، وفي مثله ينبغي الاقتداء به، وينبغي للناس أن يسألوا عن هذا المعنى، ثم يعملوا به، ولا ينبغي لهم أن يسألوا عن كونه سنة، أي: غير واجب، ليتوسلوا بذلك إلى تركه. (حاشية مسند الإمام أحمد 448/8)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المهم للباحث أن يرصد أدلة كل مذهب من كتبهم، فغالباً ما يكون لهم عناية في التقصي لدليل قولهم. 

ومما يقع الخطأ فيه أحياناً نسبة دليل لمذهب ينقله الباحث من كتب المذاهب الأخرى، ثم تجده بعد ذلك يصفهم بالتناقض مع أصل عندهم يقررونه في كتبهم، مع أن هذا الدليل لم يستدلوا به ولم يقرروه. 

أو يذكر أن قولهم ليس عليه دليل مع أنه لم يستوف البحث في كتبهم، ولذلك أحببت أن أذكر بعض الكتب التي تعتني بالاستدلال للمذهب، بغض النظر هل هي عمدة المتأخرين فيما استقر عليه مذهبهم، وإنما الكلام هنا في ذكر أدلة المذهب من الأثر والنظر. 

1- الحنفية:
- بدائع الصنائع للكاساني
- المبسوط للسرخسي
- اللباب في الجمع بين أدلة السنة والكتاب -  للمنبجي
- شرح مختصر الطحاوي للجصاص
- التجريد للقدوري
- إعلاء السنن للتهانوي
- أوجز المسالك للكاندهلوي

2- المالكية:
- التمهيد والاستذكار لابن عبدالبر
- البيان والتحصيل، وكذلك المقدمات الممهدات، كلاهما لابن رشد
- النوادر والزيادات لابن أبي زيد 
- المنتقى شرح الموطأ للباجي
- تبيين المسالك شرح تدريب السالك إلى أقرب المسالك لمحمد الشيباني الشنقيطي
- الفقه المالكي وأدلته للحبيب بن طاهر 

3- الشافعية 
- الأم للشافعي 
- الخلافيات للبيهقي 
- الحاوي للماوردي
- فتح العزيز للرافعي
- المجموع للنووي 
- كفاية النبيه لابن الرفعة
- النجم الوهاج للدميري

4- الحنابلة:
- المغني والكافي لابن قدامة
- الفروع لابن مفلح
- الممتع شرح المقنع للتنوخي
- المبدع شرح المقنع للبرهان ابن مفلح
- شرح الزركشي على الخرقي
- شرح المنتهى للبهوتي

كتبها: نايف اليحيى @Naif_ALYahya

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تجارة النيات 
قال أبو حامد الغزالي: 
وأما تضاعف الفضل فبكثرة النيات الحسنة، فإن الطاعة الواحدة يمكن أن ينوي بها خيرات كثيرة فيكون له بكل نية ثواب؛ إذ كل واحدة حسنة، ثم تضاعف كل حسنة بعشرة أمثالها كما ورد. 

ومثاله: القعود في المسجد فإنه طاعة، ويمكن أن ينوي فيه نيات كثيرة حتى يصير من فضائل أعمال المتقين: 

أولها: أن يعتقد أنه بيت الله وأن داخله زائر الله. 

ثانيها: أن ينتظر الصلاة بعد الصلاة فيكون في صلاة. 

ثالثها: الترهب بكف السمع والبصر والأعضاء عن الحركات والترددات. 

رابعها: عكوف الهم على الله ولزوم السر للفكر في الآخرة، ودفع الشواغل الصارفة عنه بالاعتزال إلى المسجد. 

خامسها: أن يقصد إفادة العلم بأمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر؛ إذ المسجد لا يخلو عمن يسيء في صلاته أو يتعاطى ما لا يحل له، فيأمره بالمعروف ويرشده إلى الدين. 

فهذا طريق تكثير النيات، وقس به سائر الطاعات، إذ ما من طاعة إلا وتحتمل نيات كثيرة، وإنما تحضر في قلب العبد المؤمن بقدر جده في طلب الخير وتشمره له، فبهذا تزكو الأعمال وتتضاعف الحسنات. 
(موعظة المؤمنين من إحياء علوم الدين ص300)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جديد كتب السنة 

الآن، ولأول مرة:
مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي منسقة ومفهرسة
متاحة للتحميل
من هنا
http://wp.me/p6UK8M-jGC
**المكتبة العلمية
مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي – ترفع لأول مرة
بشرى لطلاب العلم والمختصين من الأكاديميين وغيرهم.. لقد يسّر الله تعالى تصوير كافة أعداد مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي المنبثق عن منظمة التعاون الإسلامي لجميع الدورات التي عُقدت حتى الآن.. حيث عقد…

*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

نظراً لبدء معرض الكتاب في الرياض غداً سأطرح وأنقل هذه الأيام مقترحات لما ينبغي اقتناؤه من الكتب، وسيكون بعضها مناسب للثقافة العامة وبعضها لطلاب العلم. 

أسأل الله أن ينفع بالجميع، وأشكر لكم اشتراككم ومتابعتكم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*
إصدارات متميزة من مركز تدبر
*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

القراءة غذاء العقل، ومتعة الروح، وأنس الوحدة، تحلق بها في عقول ذوي الألباب، وتستنشق منها عبير الحكم، ومن وضع قدمه على أعتابها ألفها إلفا تمتزج به في لحمه ودمه، وقد أحببت أن أضع كتبا مقترحة للمبتدئين تشجعهم وتشوقهم ليتصادقوا مع الكتاب: 

* في فن القراءة: 
كيف تقرأ كتابا لمحمد المنجد 
قراءة القراءة د. فهد الحمود 
القراءة المثمرة د.عبد الكريم بكار

* في الفقه: فقه العبادات ابن عثيمين

 المختصر في العبادات، والمختصر في المعاملات د.خالد المشيقح. 

* في الحديث: 
بهجة قلوب الأبرار ابن سعدي 
شرح الأربعين النووية لابن عثيمين
مختصر جامع العلوم والحكم  اختصره: محمد المهنا 
القول المختصر في توضيح نخبة الفكر د. عمر المقبل 

* في التفسير: 
المختصر في التفسير إصدار مركز تفسير 
السراج في غريب القرآن د.محمد الخضيري . . 

* في السيرة: 
الرحيق المختوم المباركفوري 
السيرة النبوية محمد الصوياني 
من مقامات النبوة نايف اليحيى . .

* في العقيدة: 
مختصر تسهيل العقيدة الإسلامية د. عبدالله الجبرين 
عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة ابن عثيمين . .

* كتب في السلوك والرقائق
الجواب الكافي لابن القيم 
حياة السلف بين القول والعمل  أحمد الطيار

* كتب لرفع الهمة: 
علو الهمة د. محمد المقدم  
المشوق للقراءة علي العمران
الهمة العالية د. محمد الحمد

كتب عامة:
التسليم للنص الشرعي والمعارضات الفكرية المعاصرة  د. فهد العجلان
سابغات  أحمد السيد
رقائق القرآن & الطريق إلى القرآن لإبراهيم السكران 
جميع كتب علي الطنطاوي جميلة وممتعة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دليلك إلى أكثر من 350 كتاب مع الطبعات الحديثة
https://t.co/vxnBxWiXvE


تشجير أهم الكتب الفقهية المطبوعة على المذاهب الأربعة
https://t.co/uh5nkK2kEE

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في صلاة الجنازة 
* قال ابن المنذر:
أجمع عوام أهل العلم على أن المصلي على الجنازة يرفع يديه في أول تكبيرة يكبرها، واختلفوا في رفع اليدين في سائر التكبيرات .. ثم رجح أنها ترفع في جميع التكبيرات. (الأوسط 468/5)

- وقال الترمذي: (رأى أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم: أن يرفع الرجل يديه في كل تكبيرة على الجنازة، وهو قول ابن المبارك، والشافعي، وأحمد، وإسحاق)، وثبت هذا عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، رواه البيهقي وغيره. 

* ليس في صلاة الجنازة دعاء استفتاح، سئل الإمام أحمد عنه فقال: (ما سمعت) (مسائل أبي داود 153)، وذكر ابن المنذر أنه لم يرد فعله عن الصحابة ولا التابعين. (الأوسط 479/5)

*صفة الصلاة: قال ابن المنذر:
التكبير على الجنائز أربع، يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب، ثم يكبر الثانية ويصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم يكبر الثالثة [ويدعو للميت] ثم يكبر الرابعة، ويقف كقدر ما بين التكبيرتين يستغفر للميت ويدعو له، ثم يسلم تسليمة واحدة إلى الشق الأيمن. (الإقناع 161/1)، وفيه أثر عن أبي أمامة ابن سهل رواه الشافعي (ينظر: معرفة السنن والآثار 5/299)

* وأما قراءة سورة بعد الفاتحة فذكر البيهقي أنه غير محفوظ. (السنن الكبرى 39/4)، وثبت في البخاري عن ابن عباس قراءة الفاتحة فقط.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مسائل في صلاة الجنازة 2** قال ابن قدامة:
يستحب المسارعة إلى تجهيزه إذا تيقن موته؛ لأنه أصوب له، وأحفظ من أن يتغير، وتصعب معافاته. قال أحمد: كرامة الميت تعجيله.

وفيما روى أبو داود، أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: «لا ينبغي لجيفة مسلم أن تحبس بين ظهراني أهله». 

* وقال: ويصلى على القبر، وتعاد الصلاة عليه قبل الدفن جماعة وفرادى. نص عليهما أحمد وقال: وما بأس بذلك؟، قد فعله عدة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي حديث ابن عباس قال: «انتهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قبر رطب، فصفوا خلفه، وكبر أربعا» متفق عليه. (المغني 381/2)

* قال ابن القيم: 
وكان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا فاتته الصلاة على الجنازة صلى على القبر، فصلى مرة على قبر بعد ليلة، ومرة بعد ثلاث، ومرة بعد شهر، ولم يوقت في ذلك وقتا.

قال أحمد: من يشك في الصلاة على القبر؟! ويروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا فاتته الجنازة صلى على القبر من ستة أوجه كلها حسان، فحد الإمام أحمد الصلاة على القبر بشهر، إذ هو أكثر ما روي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه صلى بعده، وحده الشافعي بما إذا لم يبل الميت. (زاد المعاد 493/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قضاء ما فات من تكبيرات الجنازة 
* من أدرك الإمام في التكبيرة الثانية أو ما بعدها فإنه يدخل معه ويقرأ الفاتحة، ويكون ما أدرك أول تكبيراته، فإذا سلم الإمام (يقضي ما فاته من التكبير، هذا قول سعيد بن المسيب، وعطاء بن أبي رباح، ومالك والثوري، والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق والنعمان،

وقال بعض هؤلاء : يقضيه تباعا قبل أن ترفع الجنازة). (الأوسط لابن المنذر 494/5)، وفي المسألة قول ثان ينظر في(المغني 495/2)

* قال النووي: تجوز صلاة الجنازة فرادى بلا خلاف والسنة أن يصلى جماعة للحديث المذكور في الكتاب مع الأحاديث المشهورة في الصحيح في ذلك، مع إجماع المسلمين، وكلما كثر الجمع كان أفضل. (المجموع 214/5)

* وأي دعاء صحيح المعنى يدعى به للميت فلا بأس به، والأفضل الدعاء بما ورد، وأصح شيء في هذا الباب حديث عوف بن مالك كما قال البخاري، ورواه مسلم بلفظ: (اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه واعف عنه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، وأبدله دارا خيرا من داره، وأهلا خيرا من أهله، وزوجا خيرا من زوجه، وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر - أو من عذاب النار). 

* قال ابن قدامة: وإن كان الميت طفلا، جعل مكان الاستغفار له: اللهم اجعله فرطا لوالديه، وذخرا وسلفا وأجرا، اللهم ثقل به موازينهما، وأعظم به أجورهما..
وبأي شيء دعا مما ذكرنا أو نحوه أجزأه وليس فيه شيء موقت. (المغني 365/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في أحكام الإحرام من الميقات
* من المهم التفريق بين لبس الإحرام ونية الدخول في النسك، يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين: (نية الدخول في النسك شرط، فلا بد أن ينوي الدخول في النسك، فلو لبى بدون نية الدخول فإنه لا يكون محرماً بمجرد التلبية، ولو لبس ثياب الإحرام بدون نية الدخول، فإنه لا يكون محرماً بلبس ثياب الإحرام، فإن التلبية تكون للحاج وغيره، ولبس الإزار والرداء يكون للمحرم وغيره)
فإذا حاذى الميقات نوى الدخول في الحج أو العمرة.

* أجمع العلماء على عدم جواز تجاوز الميقات لمريد النسك إلا بإحرام، وممن نقل الإجماع النووي والرملي.

وأعيان هذه المواقيت لا يشترط، بل الواجب عينها أو حذوها بالاتفاق كما حكاه ابن جماعة.

* وقد نظم بعضهم المواقيت الخمسة في بيتين فقال:
عرق العراق يلملم اليمـني         
وبذي الحليـفة يحرم المدني

للشام جحفة إن مررت بها
ولأهل نجد قـرن فاستبن

* من سافر بالطائرة فإن الأفضل أن يحرم عند إعلان محاذاة الميقات، ولا يجوز له تأخير الإحرام عنه، وإن خشي ألا يعلنوا في الطائرة المحاذاة فيحرم قبله من المطار قبل الإقلاع ولا بأس، وقد نقل ابن المنذر والنووي الإجماع على انعقاد الإحرام لو دخل فيه قبل الميقات، وذكر ابن قدامة والحطاب أنه ينعقد بغير خلاف.

*  من سافر لعمل أو حاجة وهو لا يعلم هل يوافق مرجعه ومديره على حجه أو عمرته أم لا؟ فلا يلزمه الإحرام، لأنه لم يتحقق العزم والإرادة عنده، ولأنه قد لا يؤذن له، وإن كان متردد النية هل يعتمر أم لا، فهذا التردد إن كان مستوي الطرفين لم يترجح عنده إرادة الحج من عدمه فلا يلزمه الإحرام، لعدم تحقق القصد منه والإرادة للنسك، وبهذا أفتى الشيخان ابن باز وابن عثيمين.

(ينظر في النقول السابقة بحث: أحكام مجاوزة الميقات لـ نايف اليحيى، في موقع صيد الفوائد)

** من سنن الإحرام:*
1- الغسل، وقد نقل الاتفاق على استحبابه.
2- التطيب في البدن قبل الإحرام من غير أن يصيب ملابس الإحرام؛ لما في الصحيحين عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يُحرم تطيب بأطيب ما يجد)
3- إحرام الرجل في إزار ورداء أبيضين، أما المرأة فليس لها لباس ولا لون معين.

4- إن وافق فريضة فالأفضل أن يحرم بعدها. 
5- التحميد، والتسبيح، والتكبير عند الاستواء على المركوب قبل التلبية، وقد ثبت هذا في صحيح البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه.
قال ابن حجر: وهذا الحكم قلَّ من تعرض لذكره مع ثبوته.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الأئمة الأربعة الذين انتشرت مذاهبهم الفقهية كانوا على عقيدة السلف، ولم تشب عقيدتهم بدع وتأويل بعض المتأخرين، وقد جمعت هنا بعض الرسائل التي تفيد في ذلك بروابط تحميلها

== هذه رسالة مختصرة مفيدة في (اعتقاد الأئمة الأربعة)، موثقة النقل من كتبهم
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1960

== كتاب: أصول الدين عند الإمام أبي حنيفة (رسالة دكتوراه) 
http://majles.alukah.net/t86282/

== جهود علماء الحنفية في إبطال عقائد القبورية
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1955

== كتب للمالكية في تقرير عقيدة السلف 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=274976

== كتاب: عقيدة الإمام مالك للمغراوي
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthre...3595#gsc.tab=0

== كتاب: منهج الإمام الشافعي في إثبات العقيدة  (رسالة دكتوراه) 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=251309

==جهود علماء الشافعية في تقرير عقيدة السلف
http://www.riyadhalelm.com/play-15401.html

== جهود أئمة الشافعية في تقرير توحيد العبادة
https://islamhouse.com/ar/books/727231/

== الرسائل والمسائل المروية عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في العقيدة
http://majles.alukah.net/t20758/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بيع الغرر
* في صحيح مسلم: (نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الغرر) 

* قال ابن حجر: شراء السمك في الماء نوع من أنواع الغرر، ويلتحق به الطير في الهواء، والمعدوم والمجهول والآبق ونحو ذلك.

 قال النووي: النهي عن بيع الغرر أصل من أصول البيع فيدخل تحته مسائل كثيرة جداً، ويستثنى من بيع الغرر أمران:

أحدهما: ما يدخل في المبيع تبعاً، فلو أفرد لم يصح بيعه، والثاني: ما يتسامح بمثله، إما لحقارته، أو للمشقة في تمييزه وتعيينه. 

فمن الأول: بيع أساس الدار، والدابة التي في ضرعها اللبن والحامل. 

ومن الثاني: الجبة المحشوة، والشرب من السقاء، قال: وما اختلف العلماء فيه مبني على اختلافهم في كونه حقيرا، أو يشق تمييزه أو تعيينه، فيكون الغرر فيه كالمعدوم فيصح البيع وبالعكس.  (فتح الباري 357/4)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عيد الأم
= الأم لها حق الاحترام والإكرام ، والبر والصلة ، طول العام ، فما معنى تخصيص إكرامها بيوم معين ؟!

ثم إن هذه البدعة لم تأت إلينا إلا من المجتمعات التي انتشر فيها العقوق ، ولم تجد فيه الأمهات والآباء من ملجأ غير دور الرعاية ، حيث البعد والقطيعة والألم ، فظنوا أن إكرامها في يومٍ يمحو إثمَ عقوقِها في بقية السنة !

أما نحن أمة الإسلام فقد أُمرنا بالبر والصلة ، ونهينا عن العقوق ، وأُعطيت الأم في ديننا ما لم تعطه في شريعة قط ، حتى كان حقها مقدما على حق الأب

ولا ينقطع بِرُّ الأم حتى بعد وفاتها ، فهي مُكَرَّمَةٌ حال الحياة ، وحال الممات ، وذلك بالصلاة عليها والاستغفار لها ، وإنفاذ وصيتها ، وإكرام أهلها وأصدقائها .

= سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله عن الاحتفال بعيد الأم فأجاب قائلا :

إن كل الأعياد التي تخالف الأعياد الشرعية كلها أعياد بدع حادثة ، لم تكن معروفة في عهد السلف الصالح ، وربما يكون منشؤها من غير المسلمين أيضا ، فيكون فيها مع البدعة مشابهة أعداء الله سبحانه وتعالى ، والأعياد الشرعية معروفة عند أهل الإسلام ؛ وهي عيد الفطر ، وعيد الأضحى. 
(منقول من الموقع المفيد: الإسلام سؤال وجواب)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أهمل الغربي أمه فاحتاج إلى يوم كل عام يُظهِر فيه وصله وحبه.
أما شأن المسلم فمختلف: أيامه كلها حبٌ ووصلٌ، وعنايةٌ وتوقيرٌ لوالديه

قناة محمد المهنا [

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مكانة الإمام ابن قدامة وكتابه المغني عند علماء المذاهب الأخرى 

* قال الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام (الشافعي) : ما رأيت في كتب الإسلام في العلم مثل " المحلى " لابن حزم ، وكتاب " المغني " للشيخ موفق الدين . 

قال الذهبي  (الشافعي) : لقد صدق الشيخ عز الدين
وثالثهما : " السنن الكبير " للبيهقي . ورابعها " التمهيد " لابن عبد البر . فمن حصل هذه الدواوين ، وكان من أذكياء المفتين وأدمن المطالعة فيها فهو العالم حقا .  (سير أعلام النبلاء 194/5)

* قال عمر بن الحاجب المالكي عن ابن قدامة :2)هو إمام الأئمة ومفتي الأمة خصه الله بالفضل الوافر ، والخاطر الماطر ، والعلم الكامل طنت بذكره الأمصار وضنت بمثله الأعصار ، أخذ بمجامع الحقائق النقلية والعقلية . إلى أن قال : وله المؤلفات الغزيرة ، وما أظن الزمان يسمح بمثله. (سير أعلام النبلاء 167/2

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل في صلاة الليل 
* قال ابن رجب: 
قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: فضل صلاة الليل على صلاة النهار كفضل صدقة السر على صدقة العلانية. 

وإنما فضلت صلاة الليل على صلاة النهار لأنها أبلغ في الإسرار وأقرب إلى الإخلاص.
كان السلف يجتهدون على إخفاء تهجدهم، قال الحسن: كان الرجل يكون عنده زواره فيقوم من الليل يصلي لا يعلم به زواره، وكانوا يجتهدون في الدعاء ولا يسمع لهم صوت. (لطائف المعارف ص39)

* يستحب الاستفتاح لكل تسليمة
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لا يكفي استفتاح واحد؛ وذلك لأن كل ركعتين منفصلتان عن الركعتين قبلهما، ولهذا لو بطلت الركعتان الأخريان هل تبطل الركعتان الأوليان؟ لا، فهما منفصلتان، كل واحدة لها استفتاح، كل واحدة لها سلام. (جلسات رمضانية 25/20 من المكتبة الشاملة)

** القراءة في الشفع والوتر*
قال الترمذي: الذي اختاره أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أن يقرأ: بـ {سبح اسم ربك الأعلى} و {قل يا أيها الكافرون} و {قل هو الله أحد}، يقرأ في كل ركعة من ذلك بسورة.

*والأفضل القراءة حفظاً، ولو احتاج لإمساك المصحف لقلة حفظه ورغبته الإطالة فلا بأس، روى البخاري معلقاً مجزوماً به: (كانت عائشة رضي الله عنها يؤمها عبدها ذكوان من المصحف) 

قال العيني: ظاهره يدل على جواز القراءة من المصحف في الصلاة، وبه قال ابن سيرين والحسن والحكم وعطاء، وكان أنس يصلي وغلام خلفه يمسك له المصحف، وإذا تعايا في آية فتح له المصحف. (عمدة القاري 225/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بوب البخاري: باب دعاء الكرب
* ثم روى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول عند الكرب: «لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم» 
وفي رواية لمسلم: (كان إذا حزبه أمر)

* قال النووي: وهو حديث جليل ينبغي الاعتناء به، والإكثار منه عند الكرب والأمور العظيمة. 

قال الطبري: كان السلف يدعون به ويسمونه دعاء الكرب. 
فإن قيل: هذا ذكر وليس فيه دعاء؟ 
فجوابه من وجهين مشهورين: 
أحدهما: أن هذا الذكر يستفتح به الدعاء ثم يدعو بما شاء. 

والثاني: جواب سفيان ابن عيينة قال: أما علمت قوله تعالى في [الحديث القدسي]: من شغله ذكري عن مسألتي أعطيته أفضل ما أعطي السائلين. 
وقال الشاعر:
 إذا أثنى عليك المرء يوما
كفاه من تعرضه الثناء
(شرح مسلم للنووي 47/17)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن القيم مبيناً سبب فضل هذا الدعاء:

فلهذا كان حديث ابن عباس في دعاء الكرب مشتملاً على توحيد الإلهية والربوبية، ووصف الرب سبحانه بالعظمة والحلم، وهاتان الصفتان مستلزمتان لكمال القدرة، والرحمة، والإحسان، والتجاوز، ووصفه بكمال ربوبيته للعالم العلوي، والسفلي. (زاد المعاد 187/4)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رسالة مختصرة مفيدة للشيخ: ابن عثيمين، ذكر فيها بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بالمرأة، بأسلوب سهل واضح

https://islamhouse.com/ar/books/44936/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دعاؤك لنفسك وتعلق قلبك بالله خير من تعلقه بطلب الدعاء من الآخرين 
 قال بشر بن موسى: سمعت عمي يقول: دخلت على عليل أعوده، فالتفت العليل إلى ابن عيينة وهو عند رأسه فقال: يا أبا محمد، ادع الله لي، فقال له ابن عيينة: دعاؤك لنفسك خير لك من دعائي لك، أما سمعت قول الله تبارك وتعالى حيث يقول: (أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه)، فقل أنت: يا رب يا رب، ويكشف السوء، فقالها العليل فعوفي. (المجالسة وجواهر العلم رقم 1279)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> جزاكم الله خيرًا


وخيرا جزاكم 
نفع الله بكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم بطاقات التخفيض
 من قرارات المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي:

بعد الاستماع إلى الأبحاث المقدمة في الموضوع، والمناقشات المستفيضة قرر:

أولًا: عدم جواز إصدار بطاقات التخفيض المذكورة أو شرائها إذا كانت مقابل ثمن مقطوع أو اشتراك سنوي، لما فيها من الغرر، فإن مشتري البطاقة يدفع مالًا ولا يعرف ما سيحصل عليه مقابل ذلك، فالغرم فيها متحققٌ يقابله غنمٌ محتمل، وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع الغرر كما في الحديث الذي أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه.

ثانياً: إذا كانت بطاقات التخفيض تصدر بالمجان من غير مقابل، فإن إصدارها وقبولها جائزٌ شرعًا، لأنه من باب الوعد بالتبرع أو الهبة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من السنن التي يغفل عنها صلاة النافلة على السيارة والطائرة، مع الإيماء بالركوع والسجود

=في الصحيحين عن سالم ابن عبد الله ابن عمر قال: «كان عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما يصلي على دابته من الليل وهو مسافر ما يبالي حيث ما كان وجهه». 
قال ابن عمر: «وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسبح على الراحلة قبل أي وجه توجه، ويوتر عليها، غير أنه لا يصلي عليها المكتوبة»

= قال ابن تيمية: وهذا مما اتفق العلماء على جوازه، وهو صلاة بلا قيام ولا استقبال للقبلة، فإنه لا يمكن المتطوع على الراحلة أن يصلي إلا كذلك، فلو نهى عن التطوع أفضى إلى تفويت عبادة الله التي لا يقدر عليها إلا كذلك .. وكان ذلك تيسيرا للصلاة بحسب الإمكان. (الفتاوى الكبرى 355/1)

** سجود تلاوة القرآن على الراحلة 

قال ابن المنذر: ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي على راحلته تطوعا مسافرا يومئ إيماء، فإذا ثبت ذلك فللساجد سجود القرآن أن يومئ بها، استدلالا بصلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الراحلة. 

على أني لا أعلم أن أحدا من أهل العلم منع من ذلك، بل كل من أحفظ عنه من أهل العلم يرى أن ذلك جائز. (الأوسط 275/5 بتصرف يسير)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح مسلم:
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أشر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة الرجل يفضي إلى امرأته وتفضي إليه، ثم ينشر سرها). 

قال النووي: في هذا الحديث تحريم إفشاء الرجل ما يجري بينه وبين امرأته من أمور الاستمتاع ووصف تفاصيل ذلك، وما يجري من المرأة فيه من قول أو فعل ونحوه. (شرح مسلم 10/8)

 وقد عد ابن حجر الهيتمي هذا الفعل من الكبائر وقال: (لما فيه من إيذاء المحكي عنه وغيبته، وهتك ما أجمعت العقلاء على تأكد ستره، وقبح نشره). (الزواجر ص46)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الرهان في المباريات والألعاب وغيرها 
= قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
هذه الألعاب تباح إن لم يكن فيها شيء محرم، ككشف العورة والتلهي عن الصلاة والسب والشتم فيما بين اللاعبين، فإن تضمنت هذا فهي حرام. 

فإن لم يكن فيها محرم فهي من الأمور المباحة ولا شيء فيها، ولكن كونها بعوض يدفع من الجميع ثم يكون للغالب، هذا لا يحل: لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا سبَق إلا في نصل أو خف أو حافر) (لا سبَق) أي: لا عوض (إلا في نصل أو خف أو حافر).

ويعني بالنصل: السهام، والخف: الإبل، والحافر: الخيل.
واستثنيت هذه الأمور لما فيها من المعونة على الجهاد في سبيل الله.

وأما أخذ العوض في ما سوى ذلك فإنه حرام، إلا أن بعض العلماء كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قال: إنه لا بأس بأخذ الرهان في مسائل العلوم الشرعية؛ لأن العلوم الشرعية نوع من الجهاد في سبيل الله، إذ إن الجهاد في سبيل الله يشمل الجهاد بالسلاح والجهاد بالعلم.

أما إذا جاء إنسان من خارج، وأراد أن يتبرع بشيء للسابق منهم فأرجو ألا يكون فيه بأس، على أن في نفسي على بذل العوض على هذه الألعاب نظرا. (لقاء الباب المفتوح 59/10)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أسباب الفساد العامة في البيوع 
 قال ابن رشد: وإذا اعتبرت الأسباب التي من قبلها ورد النهي الشرعي في البيوع - وهي أسباب الفساد العامة - وجدت أربعة: أحدها: تحريم عين المبيع. والثاني: الربا. 
والثالث: الغرر. 
والرابع: الشروط التي تؤول إلى أحد هذين أو لمجموعهما. 

وهذه الأربعة هي بالحقيقة أصول الفساد، وذلك أن النهي إنما تعلق فيها بالبيع من جهة ما هو بيع لا لأمر من خارج. 

وأما التي ورد النهي فيها لأسباب من خارج فمنها: الغش، ومنها: الضرر، ومنها: لمكان الوقت المستحق بما هو أهم منه، ومنها: لأنها محرمة البيع. (بداية المجتهد 497/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من مقاصد الشريعة في تحريم بعض المعاملات 
* قال ابن تيمية:
فإن العدل فيها هو قوام العالمين لا تصلح الدنيا والآخرة إلا به. 

فمن العدل فيها ما هو ظاهر يعرفه كل أحد بعقله، كوجوب تسليم الثمن على المشتري، وتسليم المبيع على البائع للمشتري، وتحريم تطفيف المكيال والميزان، ووجوب الصدق والبيان، وتحريم الكذب والخيانة والغش، وأن جزاء القرض الوفاء والحمد. 

ومنه ما هو خفي جاءت به الشرائع أو شريعتنا - أهل الإسلام - فإن عامة ما نهى عنه الكتاب والسنة من المعاملات يعود إلى تحقيق العدل والنهي عن الظلم: دقه وجله؛ مثل أكل المال بالباطل، وجنسه من الربا والميسر. 

وأنواع الربا والميسر التي نهى عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل: بيع الغرر، وبيع حبل الحبلة، وبيع الطير في الهواء  والسمك في الماء، والبيع إلى أجل غير مسمى  وبيع المصراة وبيع المدلس، والملامسة والمنابذة والمزابنة والمحاقلة، والنجش وبيع الثمر قبل بدو صلاحه. 

وما نهى عنه من أنواع المشاركات الفاسدة، كالمخابرة بزرع بقعة بعينها من الأرض.

- والأصل في هذا أنه لا يحرم على الناس من المعاملات التي يحتاجون إليها إلا ما دل الكتاب والسنة على تحريمه كما لا يشرع لهم من العبادات التي يتقربون بها إلى الله إلا ما دل الكتاب والسنة على شرعه؛ إذ الدين ما شرعه الله والحرام ما حرمه الله. (مجموع الفتاوى 386/28)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أحياناً قد يخطئ الشخص أو يتأخر على أصحابه فيلزمونه (بحق) ذبيحة أو عشاء تعويضاً عن ذلك، وهذا أخذ لمال المسلم بغير طيب نفس منه، حتى لو رضي ظاهراً فقد لا يرضى في الباطن، وأفتى الشيخ ابن عثيمين بتحريمه. 

* يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
أرى أنه أكل للمال الباطل، لأن بعض الناس صار يتخذ كل شيء فيه (حق) كما يقول إنه حق وهو باطل، حتى إذا تكلم بكلمة وأخطأ ألزموه بذلك، فلو أراد أن ينادي صاحبه واسمه عبد الله، فقال: يا عبد الرحمن، قال: ما اسمي عبد الرحمن اسمي عبد الله عليك حق، كلما حصل خطأ ولو طفيفا قال: عليك حق وألزمه، فهذا لا يجوز، بأي شيء حل لك أخذ ماله؟. (اللقاء الشهري 17/19)

* والخطأ واجبه الاعتذار، أما الأموال فقد حاطتها الشريعة بالعناية وعدم أخذ شيء منها إلا بحق.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شهر رجب من الأشهر الحرم التي عظم الله حرمتها وشرفها، 
وعظم المعصية فيها، لكن بعض الناس يتناقلون فضائل له بخصوصه لم تثبت. 

* قال ابن حجر: لم يرد في فضل شهر رجب ولا في صيامه، ولا في صيام شيء منه معين، ولا في قيام ليلة مخصوصة فيه .. حديث صحيح يصلح للحجة، وقد سبقني إلى الجزم بذلك الإمام أبو إسماعيل الهروي الحافظ. (تبيين العجب ص6) 

* قال ابن النحاس عن صلاة الرغائب: وهي بدعة، الحديث الوارد فيها موضوع باتفاق المحدثين. (تنبيه الغافلين ص496) 

* قال ابن العطار: ومما بلغني عن أهل مكة زادها الله تشريفاً اعتيادهم كثرة الاعتمار في رجب، وهذا مما لا أعلم له أصلاً. (المساجلة بين العز وابن الصلاح ص56) 

* قال ابن رجب: وقد روي أنه كان في شهر رجب حوادث عظيمة، ولم يصح شيء من ذلك، فروي أن النبي ولد في أول ليلة منه، وأنه بعث في السابع والعشرين منه، وقيل في الخامس والعشرين، ولا يصح شيء من ذلك .. وروي بإسناد لا يصح، عن القاسم بن محمد، أن الإسراء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في سابع وعشرين من رجب، وأنكر ذلك إبراهيم الحربي وغيره. (لطائف المعارف ص233) 

* وكونه لم يرد في فضل صيام رجب بخصوصه شيء لا يعني أنه لا صيام تطوع فيه أو قيام مما وردت النصوص عامة فيه وفي غيره، كالإثنين والخميس وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر. 

وإنما يكره كما ذكر الطرطوشي صومه على أحد ثلاثة أوجه: 

1- إذا خصه المسلمون في كل عام حسب العوام ومن لا معرفة له بالشريعة، مع ظهور صيامه أنه فرض كرمضان. 

2- اعتقاد أن صومه سنّة ثابتة خصه الرسول بالصوم كالسنن الراتبة. 

3- اعتقاد أن الصوم فيه مخصوص بفضل ثواب على صيام سائر الشهور. (ينظر: فضائل شهر رجب في الميزان، لفيصل البعداني)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

واصلوا ، فوائد نافعة ، نفع الله بكم .

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> واصلوا ، فوائد نافعة ، نفع الله بكم .


اللهم امين وإياكم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما يتحمله الإمام عن المأموم
* قال البهوتي: ( فيتحمل عنه إمامه ثمانية أشياء : الفاتحة ) لما تقدم ( وسجود السهو ) إذا كان دخل معه في الركعة الأولى كما تقدم تفصيله في سجود السهو ( والسترة قدامه ) لما تقدم : سترة الإمام سترة لمن خلفه ( والتشهد الأول إذا سبقه بركعة ) من رباعية لوجوب المتابعة ( وسجود تلاوة أتى بها ) المأموم ( في الصلاة خلفه و ) فيما إذا ( سجد الإمام لتلاوة سجدة قرأها ) الإمام ( في صلاة سر فإن المأموم إن شاء لم يسجد وتقدم في الباب قبله )

لكن قد يقال : المأموم ليس بتال ، ولا مستمع ، كما تقدم فلم تشرع السجدة في حقه ابتداء حتى يتحملها عنه الإمام إلا أن يقال : توجه إليه الطلب باعتبار المتابعة ، فيتحملها عنه ( وقول : سمع الله لمن حمده وقول : ملء السموات ) إلى آخره ( بعد التحميد ودعاء القنوت ) إن كان يسمع الإمام فيؤمن فقط ، وإلا قنت ، وتقدم. (كشاف القناع 463/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

نظمها الشيخ صالح العتيقي:
ويحمل الإمام عن مأموم
ثمانية تعد في المنظوم 

فاتحة كذا سجود السهو
وسترة مع القنوت المروي

وسمع الله مع السجود في
تلاوة الإمام سرا فاكتفي

وهكذا تلاوة المأموم
خلف الإمام فافهمن منظومي

تشهد أول عمن سبق
بركعة من أربع فكن محق
(حاشية العنقري 542/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ليس المراد بقول العلماء: (القياس لا يجري في العبادات) ظاهره، بل مرادهم أن أصل العبادة لا تثبت في القياس، 
وأما الشروط والموانع والصحة والفساد ونحوها من الصفات فقد بثبتونها بالقياس، وكتبهم مليئة بالأمثلة. 

ومن ذلك قياسهم جلسة التشهد الأول على الأخير في الوجوب، وقياسهم سجود التلاوة على سجود الصلاة في اشتراط الطهارة، وقياسهم من تجاوز الميقات إذا لم يجد الشاة على المتمتع إذا لم يجدها، فيجب عليه صيام عشرة أيام. 

وقياسهم صيام القضاء على صيام رمضان في وجوب النية من الليل، وقياسهم الحلي على الثياب والمسكن في عدم وجوب الزكاة، وغير هذا كثير جداً. (أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله د. عياض السلمي ص١٥٤)، وهو كتاب مفيد فيه خلاصة لكثير من مسائل الأصول.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أعظم ما ينعم الله به على العبد :
(وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْمًا وَقَالَا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِّنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ). 
 قال السبكي: فإن الله تعالى آتى داود وسليمان من نعم الدنيا والآخرة ما لا ينحصر، ولم يذكر من ذلك في صدر هذه الآية إلا العلم، ليبين أنه الأصل في النعم كلها. وجمع الله له ولابنه سليمان ما لم يجمعه لأحد، وجعل العلم أصلاً لذلك كله، وأشارا هما أيضا إلى هذا المعنى بقولهما: (الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين)، عقيب قوله: (آتينا داود وسليمان علماً)، وما يفهم من ذلك أنهما شكرا ما آتاهما إياه، وأن سبب التفضيل هو العلم. (فتاوى السبكي 73/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

محاضرة متميزة بعنوان:
(المعالم العشرة لحفظ المتون)
 د. خالد بن عثمان السبت

يقول الشيخ: هذه المعالم هي ثمرة تأمل وتجارب، ونظر في سنين طويلة. 
http://cutt.us/cL0oX

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام العدة

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
المطلقة إن طلقت قبل الدخول والخلوة يعني قبل الجماع وقبل الخلوة بها والمباشرة، فإنه لا عدة عليها إطلاقاً، فبمجرد ما يطلقها تبين منه وتحل لغيره، وأما إذا كان قد دخل عليها وخلا بها وجامعها فإن عليها العدة وعدتها على الوجوه التالية:


أولاً: إن كانت حاملاً فإلى وضع الحمل، سواء طالت المدة أم قصرت، لقوله تعالى : (وَأُولاتُ الأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ). 


ثانياً: إذا كانت غير حامل وهي من ذوات الحيض، فعدتها ثلاث حيض كاملة بعد الطلاق، بمعنى أن يأتيها الحيض وتطهر، ثم يأتيها وتطهر، ثم يأتيها وتطهر، سواء طالت المدة بينهن أم لم تطل. 


وعلى هذا فإذا طلقها وهي ترضع ولم يأتها الحيض إلا بعد سنتين فإنها تبقى في العدة حتى يأتيها الحيض ثلاث مرات. لقوله تعالى: (وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ). 


ثالثاً: التي لا تحيض إما لصغرها أو لكبرها قد أيست منه وانقطع عنها فهذه عدتها ثلاثة أشهر، لقوله تعالى: (وَاللائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ). (فتاوى نور على الدرب 155)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الشيخ ابن باز:
موضوع الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر موضوع عظيم جدير بالعناية؛ لأن في تحقيقه مصلحة الأمة ونجاتها، وفي إهماله الخطر العظيم والفساد الكبير، واختفاء الفضائل، وظهور الرذائل. (من موقعه الرسمي)


(وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ)


* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
(وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ) هذه الجملة تفيد عند أهل العلم باللغة العربية الحصر، أي أن الفلاح إنما يكون لهؤلاء الذين يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، ويدعون إلى الخير. (شرح رياض الصالحين 409/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من اغتسل عن الحدث الأكبر كالجنابة والحيض فإنه يطهر من الحدث الأصغر ولو لم يتوضأ، وإن كان الأفضل أن يتوضأ قبل الغسل، وقد نقل ابن بطال الإجماع على أن الوضوء لا يجب مع الغسل، ولم يخالف فيه إلا أبو ثور وداود. (ينظر: فتح الباري 360/1، وفتاوي ابن تيمية 397/21)


*(وأما لو كان الغسل غير واجب كغسل الجمعة والعيدين [فإنه] لا يجزئ عن الوضوء) إلا إذا نوى ورتب أعضاء الوضوء. (حاشية الصاوي على الشرح الصغير 173/1)


* قال النووي: دلك الأعضاء في الغسل وفي الوضوء سنة ليس بواجب، فلو أفاض الماء عليه، أو انغمس في ماء كثير ناوياً فوصل شعره وبشره أجزأه وضوؤه وغسله، وبه قال العلماء كافة إلا مالكا والمزني فإنهما شرطاه في صحة الغسل والوضوء. (المجموع 185/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مجالس في آداب ومنهجية طلب العلم، وأدوات التحصيل العلمي 

شرح حلية طالب العلم - الدرس الأول 



الدرس الثاني 


الدرس الثالث 



الدرس الرابع 



الدرس الخامس 



الدرس السادس

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إذا وجد جرح في أعضاء الطهارة فله مراتب كما ذكر الشيخ ابن عثيمين:


المرتبة الأولى: أن يكون مكشوفا ولا يضره الغسل، ففي هذه المرتبة يجب عليه غسله إذا كان في محل يغسل.


المرتبة الثانية: أن يكون مكشوفا ويضره الغسل دون المسح، ففي هذه المرتبة يجب عليه المسح دون الغسل.


المرتبة الثالثة: أن يكون مكشوفا ويضره الغسل والمسح، فهنا يتيمم له.


المرتبة الرابعة: أن يكون مستورا بلزقة أو شبهها محتاج إليها، وفي هذه المرتبة يمسح على هذا الساتر، ويغنيه عن غسل العضو ولا يتيمم. (مجموع فتاويه 172/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الفروق بين المسح على الخفين والجبيرة
* قال ابن قدامة:
يفارق مسح الجبيرة مسح الخف من خمسة أوجه: أحدها، أنه لا يجوز المسح عليها إلا عند الضرر بنزعها، والخف بخلاف ذلك.

والثاني، أنه يجب استيعابها بالمسح؛ لأنه لا ضرر في تعميمها به، بخلاف الخف؛ فإنه يشق تعميم جميعه، ويتلفه المسح.

وإن كان بعضها في محل الفرض، وبعضها في غيره، مسح ما حاذى محل الفرض. نص عليه أحمد.

الثالث: أنه يمسح على الجبيرة من غير توقيت بيوم وليلة ولا ثلاثة أيام؛ لأن مسحها للضرورة.

الرابع، أنه يمسح عليها في الطهارة الكبرى، بخلاف غيرها؛ لأن الضرر يلحق بنزعها فيها، بخلاف الخف.

الخامس، أنه لا يشترط تقدم الطهارة على شدها في إحدى الروايتين. (المغني 204/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام القِبلة
* قال ابن عبد البر: أجمع العلماء أنه فرض على كل من شاهدها وعاينها استقبالها، وأنه من صلى إلى غير القبلة من غير اجتهاد حمله على ذلك أن صلاته غير مجزئة عنه، وعليه إعادتها إلى القبلة، كما لو صلى بغير طهارة. 

وفي هذا المعنى حكم من صلى في مسجد يمكنه طلب القبلة فيه بالمحراب وشبهه فلم يفعل وصلى إلى غيرها. 

وأجمعوا أن على كل من غاب عنها أن يستقبل ناحيتها وشطرها، وعلى أن على من خفيت عليه ناحيتها الاستدلال عليها بكل ما يمكنه من النجوم والجبال والرياح وغير ذلك مما يمكن أن يستدل به على ناحيتها. (التمهيد 54/17)
وإذا كان عنده من يمكن سؤاله أو قربه مسجد يمكن معرفة القبلة منه فيجب عليه ذلك. 

* ضعف ابن رجب حديث: (ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة) ثم قال: روي هذا المعنى عن عمر وعثمان وعلي وابن عمر وابن عباس رضي الله عنهم، ولا يعرف عن صحابي خلاف ذلك.

ومن مال في صلاته إلى أحد الشقين، ولم يخرج عما بين المشرق والمغرب فصلاته تامة، وإن كان الأفضل أن يتوخى الوسط بينهما. (فتح الباري 62/3)
والمراد هنا: الميل اليسير. 

* قال ابن عبد البر: من صلى إلى القبلة عند نفسه باجتهاده ثم بان له وهو في الصلاة أنه استدبر القبلة أو شرق أو غرب أنه ينحرف ويبني. (التمهيد 54/17)
وصلاته صحيحة، واستدل بفعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم لما حولت القبلة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح مسلم:
(من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه، وذلك أضعف الإيمان)

قال النووي: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فليغيره)  أمر إيجاب بإجماع الأمة، وقد تطابق على وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة، وهو أيضا من النصيحة التي هي الدين. 

ولم يخالف في ذلك إلا بعض الرافضة ولا يعتد بخلافهم، كما قال الإمام أبو المعالي إمام الحرمين: لا يكترث بخلافهم في هذا، فقد أجمع المسلمون عليه قبل أن ينبغ هؤلاء. 

وأما قول الله عز وجل: (عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم) فليس مخالفا لما ذكرناه، لأن المذهب الصحيح عند المحققين في معنى الآية: أنكم إذا فعلتم ما كلفتم به فلا يضركم تقصير غيركم، مثل قوله تعالى: (ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى). (شرح مسلم 22/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الإخبار بحقيقة الشخص عند الاستشارة في خاطب أو شاهد ونحو ذلك 
* في صحيح مسلم: عن فاطمة بنت قيس قالت: (ذكرت له أن معاوية بن أبي سفيان، وأبا جهم خطباني، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أما أبو جهم، فلا يضع عصاه عن عاتقه، وأما معاوية فصعلوك لا مال له، انكحي أسامة بن زيد» فكرهته، ثم قال: «انكحي أسامة»، فنكحته، فجعل الله فيه خيرا، واغتبطت به) 

* قال ابن عبد البر:
وفي ترك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الإنكار على فاطمة وقولها: إن معاوية وأبا جهم خطباني، ولا أنكر عليها ذلك، بل خطبها مع ذلك لأسامة بن زيد، دليل على أن نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخطب الرجل على خطبة أخيه ليس على ظاهره، وأن المعنى فيه: الركون والميل والمقاربة، فإذا كان ذلك لم يجز حينئذ أن يخطب أحد على خطبة أخيه، وهذا في معنى نهيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبيع الرجل على بيع أخيه. 

- وفي هذا الحديث دليل على أن من أخبر على أخيه لمن يستنصحه فيه عند الخطبة لما هو عليه من الخلق المذموم المعيب فليس بمغتاب. 

وأما قوله ذلك ليس بغيبة، وأنه جائز حسن من النصيحة التي هي الدين، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا استنصح أحدكم أخاه فلينصح له، فإن الدين النصيحة لله عز وجل ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم). 

وفي هذا الباب سؤال الحاكم عن الشاهد عنده، فواجب على المسؤول أن يقول فيه الحق الذي يعلمه، لينفذ القضاء فيه بما أمره الله عز وجل به من رد شهادته للفسق أو قبولها للعدالة. (الاستذكار 170/6)، ويجب أن يكون الإخبار بنصح وعدل فيما تأكد منه الشخص، لا فيما يظن وسمع به من غير تأكد.

----------


## فوائد فقهية



----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أعظم ما يجب العناية به مسائل التوحيد، وقد سماه بعض العلماء "الفقه الأكبر" لأهميته وتأكد بذل الوقت في تعلمه ومعرفته.


������ قال ابن رجب:
من أسباب المغفرة: التوحيد، وهو السبب الأعظم، فمن فقده فقد المغفرة، ومن جاء به، فقد أتى بأعظم أسباب المغفرة، قال
تعالى: {إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء} 


فإن هذا التوحيد هو الإكسير الأعظم، فلو وضع ذرة منه على جبال الذنوب والخطايا، لقلبها حسنات. (جامع العلوم والحكم 1175/3)


������ هذا كتاب مفيد حوى كثيراً من مسائل العقيدة: 


"أصول الإيمان في ضوء الكتاب والسنة"
اشترك في تأليفه مجموعة من العلماء 


http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=12690


������ وهنا مختصر مشجر مفيد للكتاب
http://www.alukah.net/books/files/bo...file/essol.pdf

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة الدرر السنية
هدايا رمضانية

ملفات تجمع بين سهولة العبارة ووضوح المعلومة من إعداد موقع الدرر السنية

* ملخص أحكام الصوم (pdf)
http://bit.ly/1t36lOl


*ثلاثون مسألة فقهية معاصرة عن الصوم ( pdf)
http://bit.ly/1Pmolgg


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ملخص فقه العمرة (pdf)
http://bit.ly/1Xjik6Z


ساهم في نشرها

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سيعوضك الله خيرا مما فقدت إذا قلت هذا الذكر

* قال ابن عبد البر:
وهو قول لا ينبغي لمن أصيب بمصيبة في مال أو حميم أن يحيد عن ذلك، وعليه أن يفزع إليه تأسيا بكتاب الله، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

* في صحيح مسلم:
عن أم سلمة أنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فيقول ما أمره الله: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرا منها، إلا أخلف الله له خيرا منها".

قالت: فلما مات أبو سلمة، قلت: أي المسلمين خير من أبي سلمة؟
 ثم إني قلتها، فأخلف الله لي رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم.

* قال ابن جريج: ما يمنع الرجل ألا يستوجب على الله ثلاث خصال، كل خصلة منهن خير من الدنيا وما فيها:
 1- صلوات من الله
2- وهدى 
3- ورحمة. (الاستذكار 81/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في الصحيحين: (لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم، أو يومين إلا رجلا كان يصوم صوما فليصمه) 

* قال البغوي: والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم، كرهوا استقبال شهر رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين، إلا أن يوافق صوما كان يصومه رجل، أو صامه عن قضاء، أو نذر عليه. (شرح السنة 237/6)

* وبوب أبو داود: "باب كراهية صوم يوم الشك" وأورد حديث عمار: (من صام هذا اليوم، فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم).

*قال ابن المنذر: فغير جائز صوم يوم الشك، ولا يجوز أن يتقدم صوم رمضان بيوم ولا يومين، إلا أن يوافق ذلك صوما كان يصومه المرء. (الإقناع 191/1)

* ومن كان عليه قضاء فيجب أن يبادر به وأن يصومه ولو كان في يوم الشك.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتب مفيدة في رمضان 

*ينبغي للإمام أو المؤذن أن يعتني بالتحديث على جماعة المسجد، فالنفوس مقبلة متهيئة، وهي فرصة للتذكير والتعليم.
وهذه كتب مناسبة للقراءة الفردية وللقراءة على جماعة المسجد 

*أحاديث الصيام أحكام وآداب للشيخ: عبد الله الفوزان 
مناسب للقراءة بعد العصر 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2023

* ثلاثون مجلساً في التدبر
http://tadabborq.com//ckfinder/userf...ssions%201.pdf

* مجالس شهر رمضان للشيخ: محمد العثيمين 
مناسب للحديث قبل صلاة العشاء 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=9937

* رمضان دروس وعبر تربية وأسرار
د.محمد الحمد
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2068*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الحمد لله حمدا يليق بجلاله وكماله كما بلغنا شهر رمضان 
‏اللهم أعنا على صيامه وقيامه 
‏واجعلنا من عتقائك من النار 
‏ومن المقبولين فيه*

** سأحرص على طرح مهمات مسائل الصيام والقيام والقرآن في هذه القناة هذا الشهر، وأسعد بنشركم لها.*

** أخوكم: نايف اليحيى* 
*للتواصل تويتر Naif_ALYahya*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جوابٌ نبيه من فقيه*
**حكي عن القاضي حسين الشافعي أن شخصا قال له ليلة الشك ولم يكن قد رئي الهلال:*

*رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المنام وقال لي: صم غدا.* 
*فقال له القاضي: قد قال لنا في اليقظة: (لا تصوموا غدا) فنحن نعتمد ذلك. (ينظر: طرح التثريب 215/8)*

** الأحكام الشرعية لا تبنى على الرؤى، وإنما يستأنس بها ولا يعتمد عليها، وهي كما قال الإمام أحمد: (الرؤيا تسر المؤمن ولا تغره). (الآداب الشرعية 453/3)*

** وقد ثبتت قبل قليل رؤية هلال رمضان، نسأل الله أن يعيننا على صيامه وقيامه.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لم يثبت دعاء معين عند رؤية هلال رمضان، وقد ضعفها العقيلي، ومنها حديث: (**اللهم أهله علينا باليمن والإيمان**)، فهو ضعيف كذلك.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (صُومُوا لِرُؤْيَتِهِ وَأَفْطِرُوا لِرُؤْيَتِهِ، فَإِنْ غُبِّيَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَأَكْمِلُوا عِدَّةَ شَعْبَانَ ثَلاَثِينَ)

* الأحاديث دلت بمجموعها على انحصار الوصول إلى اليقين المذكور بأحد الطريقين. 

فمنها ما يفيد بمنطوقه وجوب الصوم والفطر بعد الرؤية أو الإكمال.

ومنها: ما يفيد منطوقه تحريم الصوم والفطر قبل الرؤية والإكمال كقوله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لا تصوموا حتى تروا الهلال ولا تفطروا حتى تروه فإن غم عليكم فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين)

وأنه ليس في شيء من الأحاديث إناطة الحكم الشرعي بالحساب الفلكي. (فقه النوازل د. بكر أبو زيد 2/ 197)

* قد حكى الإجماع على العمل بالرؤية لا بالحساب ابن المنذر في الإشراف، وسند من المالكية، والباجي، وابن رشد والقرطبي، وابن تيمية، وابن حجر، والعيني، وابن عابدين. (ينظر: فقه النوازل 2/ 200)

* قال ابن عبد البر: ولم يتعلق أحد من فقهاء المسلمين فيما علمت باعتبار المنازل في ذلك، وإنما هو شيء روي عن مطرف بن الشخير وليس بصحيح عنه، ولو صح ما وجب اتباعه عليه لشذوذه ولمخالفة الحجة له. (التمهيد 14/ 352)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تطبيق (آية) للقرآن الكريم من إصدار مركز تفسير، يتألق في مميزات جديدة في تحديثه الأخير

الأب ستور
‏⁦ j.mp/AyahIOS ⁩

 للأندرويد
j.mp/AyahDroid

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أعظم ما يجب العناية به مسائل التوحيد، وقد سماه بعض العلماء "**الفقه الأكبر**" لأهميته وتأكد بذل الوقت في تعلمه ومعرفته.*

** قال ابن رجب:*
*من أسباب المغفرة: التوحيد، وهو السبب الأعظم، فمن فقده فقد المغفرة، ومن جاء به، فقد أتى بأعظم أسباب المغفرة، قال*
*تعالى:* *{إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء}* 

*فإن هذا التوحيد هو الإكسير الأعظم، فلو وضع ذرة منه على جبال الذنوب والخطايا، لقلبها حسنات. (جامع العلوم والحكم 1175/3)*

**هذا كتاب مفيد حوى كثيراً من مسائل العقيدة:* 

*"أصول الإيمان في ضوء الكتاب والسنة"*
*اشترك في تأليفه مجموعة من العلماء* 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=12690

**وهنا مختصر مشجر مفيد للكتاب*
http://www.alukah.net/books/files/bo...file/essol.pdf

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من كرم الله على الصائمين*
**في صحيح مسلم:*
*(**كل عمل ابن آدم يضاعف، الحسنة عشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، قال الله عز وجل: إلا الصوم، فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به، يدع شهوته وطعامه من أجلي**)*

**قوله: (**وأنا أجزي به**)، بيان لكثرة ثوابه، لأن الكريم إذا أخبر بأنه يتولى بنفسه الجزاء اقتضى عظمته وسعته.*

*وقد أكثروا في معنى قوله: (**الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به**)، وملخصه: أن الصوم لا يقع فيه الرياء، ويؤيده ما رواه الزهري مرسلا. قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**ليس في الصوم رياء**)، قال الزهري: وذلك لأن الأعمال لا تكون إلا بالحركات، إلا الصوم فإنما هو بالنية التي تخفى على الناس.*

*قال العيني معقباً: فيه نظر.*

** وقال القرطبي: معناه أن الله منفرد بعلم مقدار ثواب الصوم وتضعيفه، بخلاف غيره من العبادات، فقد يطلع عليها بعض الناس، ويشهد لذلك ما روى في الموطأ: (**تضاعف الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى ما شاء الله، قال الله: إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به**).* 

*أي: أجازي به عليه جزاء كثيرا من غير تعيين لمقداره، وهذا كقوله:** {إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب}*
*قال العيني معلقاً: هذا كلام حسن. (عمدة القاري 259/10)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سيعوضك الله خيرا مما فقدت إذا قلت هذا الذكر

*قال ابن عبد البر:
وهو قول لا ينبغي لمن أصيب بمصيبة في مال أو حميم أن يحيد عن ذلك، وعليه أن يفزع إليه تأسيا بكتاب الله، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

* في صحيح مسلم:
عن أم سلمة أنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فيقول ما أمره الله: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرا منها، إلا أخلف الله له خيرا منها".

قالت: فلما مات أبو سلمة، قلت: أي المسلمين خير من أبي سلمة؟
ثم إني قلتها، فأخلف الله لي رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم.

* قال ابن جريج: ما يمنع الرجل ألا يستوجب على الله ثلاث خصال، كل خصلة منهن خير من الدنيا وما فيها: 1- صلوات من الله
2- وهدى 
3- ورحمة.* *(الاستذكار 81/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بركة لا يحاط بها*
** قال ابن تيمية:*
*إذا عن للإنسان جهة فليستخر الله تعالى فيها الاستخارة المتلقاة عن معلم الخير صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن فيها من البركة ما لا يحاط به.* *(مجموع الفتاوى 663/10)*

**وقال رحمه الله:* *يجوز الدعاء في صلاة الاستخارة وغيرها قبل السلام وبعده والدعاء قبل السلام أفضل؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر دعائه كان قبل السلام، والمصلي قبل السلام لم ينصرف فهذا أحسن.**(مجموع الفتاوى 177/23)*

****فإذا استخار الله كان ما شرح له صدره وتيسر له من الأمور هو الذي اختاره الله**. (مجموع الفتاوى 539/10)*

*** *والاستخارة أخذ للنجح من جميع طرقه، فإن الله يعلم الخيرة، فإما أن يشرح صدر الإنسان وييسر الأسباب، أو يعسرها ويصرفه عن ذلك.** (مجموع الفتاوى 200/25)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مسائل في صلاة الاستخارة*
** قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما:*
*إن الرجل يستخير الله تبارك وتعالى فيختار له، فيسخط على ربه عز وجل، فلا يلبث أن ينظر في العاقبة، فإذا هو خير له.** (الزهد لنعيم ابن حماد ر134)*

** اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على أن الاستخارة تكون في الأمور التي لا يدري العبد وجه الصواب فيها، أما ما هو معروف خيره أو شره كالعبادات وصنائع المعروف والمعاصي والمنكرات فلا حاجة إلى الاستخارة فيها، إلا إذا أراد بيان خصوص الوقت كالحج مثلا في هذه السنة؛ لاحتمال عدو أو فتنة، والرفقة فيه، أيرافق فلانا أم لا؟*

*وعلى هذا فالاستخارة لا محل لها في الواجب والحرام والمكروه، وإنما تكون في المندوبات والمباحات.* 

*والاستخارة في المندوب لا تكون في أصله؛ لأنه مطلوب، وإنما تكون عند التعارض، أي إذا تعارض عنده أمران أيهما يبدأ به أو يقتصر عليه.** (الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية 242/3)*

**يؤخذ من أقوال الفقهاء أن تكرار الاستخارة يكون عند عدم ظهور شيء للمستخير، فإذا ظهر له ما ينشرح به صدره لم يكن هناك ما يدعو إلى التكرار.*

** اتفق فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة على أن علامات القبول في الاستخارة انشراح صدره للأمر الذي استخار لأجله. (الموسوعة الفقهية 319/49)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ينبغي للصائم أن يحتاط لصومه، فإذا أذن أول مؤذن على الوقت أمسك عن الأكل.* 
** قال النووي:*
*من طلع الفجر وفي فيه طعام فليلفظه ويتم صومه فإن ابتلعه بعد علمه بالفجر بطل صومه، وهذا لا خلاف فيه، ودليله قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "**إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم**"، وفي الصحيح أحاديث بمعناه. (المجموع 311/6)*

** قال الشيخ ابن باز:*
*معلوم أن من كان داخل المدن التي فيها الأنوار الكهربائية لا يستطيع أن يعلم طلوع الفجر بعينه وقت طلوع الفجر، ولكن عليه أن يحتاط بالعمل بالأذان والتقويمات التي تحدد طلوع الفجر بالساعة والدقيقة، عملاً بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك**). (من موقعه الرسمي)*

** وأما حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "**إذا سمع أحدكم النداء والإناء على يده فلا يضعه حتى يقضي حاجته منه**"* 
*فقال الحاكم: وهذا إن صح محمول عند عوام أهل العلم على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم علم أنه ينادى قبل طلوع الفجر بحيث يقع شربه قبيل طلوع الفجر. (المجموع 311/6)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات نافعة جديرة بالمتابعة والنشر عبر التلقرام 

* قناة أ.د. عمر المقبل 
https://telegram.me/dr_omar_almuqbil

* قناة الشيخ ابن عثيمين  
https://telegram.me/binothaimeen

* قناة د. عبدالرحمن الشهري
https://telegram.me/amshehri

* قناة الشيخ: محمد المهنا
https://telegram.me/malmohanna

* قناة د.عبدالله الغفيلي
https://telegram.me/dr_alghfaily

* قناة: فوائد فقهية نسائية 
http://cutt.us/1TBl

* قناة تدبر (بإشراف مركز تدبر)
https://telegram.me/tadabborr

* قناة: الشيخ: ضيف الله الشمراني 
https://telegram.me/alshamrani1986

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مسائل في صلاة الليل* 

** يستحب الاستفتاح لكل تسليمة*

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*لا يكفي استفتاح واحد؛ وذلك لأن كل ركعتين منفصلتان عن الركعتين قبلهما. (جلسات رمضانية 25/20)*

** لو جئت والإمام يصلي التراويح فادخل مع الإمام في التراويح بنية العشاء، وإذا سلم الإمام من التراويح فقم واقض ما بقي عليك من صلاة العشاء. (اللقاء الشهري 8)*

** قال ابن قدامة:*
*يستحب أن يقول بعد وتره: (**سبحان الملك القدوس**) ثلاثاً، ويمد صوته بها في الثالثة؛ لما روى أبي بن كعب، قال: «**كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا سلم من الوتر قال: سبحان الملك القدوس**» (المغني 122/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قيام ساعة يكتب بأجر قيام ليلة* 

**قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*ينبغي أن نصلي مع الإمام حتى ينصرف من أجل أن ننال أجر الليلة كاملا.* 

*لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (**من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة**)، وإن كان باقي الليلة نائما على فراشه.* 

*إذا صليت مع الإمام كتب لك قيام ليلة كاملة، فاحمد الله على هذه النعمة وقم مع الإمام حتى ينصرف**. (اللقاء الشهري 8/7 بتصرف)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من مقاصد الصيام*

** في صحيح البخاري:*
*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به، فليس لله حاجة في أن يدع طعامه وشرابه**).* 

** قال البيضاوي: ليس المقصود من شرعية الصوم نفس الجوع والعطش، بل ما يتبعه من كسر الشهوات وتطويع النفس الأمارة للنفس المطمئنة، فإذا لم يحصل ذلك لا ينظر الله إليه نظر القبول، فقوله: (**ليس لله حاجة**) مجاز عن عدم القبول، فنفى السبب وأراد المسبب.* 

** وقال السبكي: الرفث والصخب وقول الزور والعمل لمَّا ذكرت في هذين الحديثين نبهتنا على أمرين:*

*أحدهما: زيادة قبحها في الصوم على غيرها.* 
*والثاني: البحث على سلامة الصوم عنها، وأن سلامته منها صفة كمال فيه. (فتح الباري 117/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

للسلف رحمهم الله عناية خاصة بوقت السحر لفضله وشرفه

 يصف حالهم أبو الزناد فيقول: كنت أخرج من السحر إلى مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا أمر ببيت إلا وفيه قارئ. (التهجد لابن أبي الدنيا رقم 355)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أيهما أفضل الترتيل وقلة القراءة، أو السرعة مع كثرة القراءة؟*
**قال ابن القيم بعد أن حكى الخلاف:*

*والصواب في المسألة أن يقال: إن ثواب قراءة الترتيل والتدبر أجل وأرفع قدرا، وثواب كثرة القراءة أكثر عددا.* 

*فالأول: كمن تصدق بجوهرة عظيمة، أو أعتق عبدا قيمته نفيسة جدا، والثاني: كمن تصدق بعدد كثير من الدراهم، أو أعتق عددا من العبيد قيمتهم رخيصة.*

*وفي صحيح البخاري عن قتادة قال: سألت أنسا عن قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال:** (كان يمد مدا)**.*

** قال ابن حجر:*
*استحباب الترتيل لا يستلزم كراهة الإسراع، وإنما الذي يكره الهذ، وهو الإسراع المفرط بحيث يخفى كثير من الحروف، أو لا تخرج من مخارجها وقد ذكر في الباب إنكار ابن مسعود على من يهذ القراءة كهذ الشعر. (فتح الباري 89/9)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ودليل جواز الإسراع ما تقدم في أحاديث الأنبياء من حديث أبي هريرة رفعه: (خفف على داود القرآن، فكان يأمر بدوابه فتسرج فيفرغ من القرآن قبل أن تسرج). (فتح الباري

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في صحيح مسلم:* *(تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة)*

*قال ابن حجر:*
*البركة في السحور تحصل بجهات متعددة، وهي: اتباع السنة، ومخالفة أهل الكتاب، والتقوي به على العبادة، والزيادة في النشاط، والتسبب للذكر والدعاء وقت مظنة الإجابة، وتدارك نية الصوم لمن أغفلها.* 

*ويحصل السحور بأقل ما يتناوله المرء من مأكول ومشروب، وقد أخرج هذا الحديث أحمد من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري بلفظ:**(السحور بركة فلا تدعوه ولو أن يجرع أحدكم جرعة من ماء فإن الله وملائكته يصلون على المتسحرين)**. (فتح الباري 140/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مسائل في صلاة الليل**
* يستحب الاستفتاح لكل تسليمة

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لا يكفي استفتاح واحد؛ وذلك لأن كل ركعتين منفصلتان عن الركعتين قبلهما. (جلسات رمضانية 25/20)

*لو جئت والإمام يصلي التراويح فادخل مع الإمام في التراويح بنية العشاء، وإذا سلم الإمام من التراويح فقم واقض ما بقي عليك من صلاة العشاء. (اللقاء الشهري 8)

* قال ابن قدامة:
يستحب أن يقول بعد وتره: (سبحان الملك القدوس) ثلاثاً، ويمد صوته بها في الثالثة؛ لما روى أبي بن كعب، قال: «كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا سلم من الوتر قال: سبحان الملك القدوس» (المغني 122/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قيام ساعة يكتب بأجر قيام ليلة* 

** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*ينبغي أن نصلي مع الإمام حتى ينصرف من أجل أن ننال أجر الليلة كاملا.* 

*لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:* *(من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة)،** وإن كان باقي الليلة نائما على فراشه.* 

*إذا صليت مع الإمام كتب لك قيام ليلة كاملة، فاحمد الله على هذه النعمة وقم مع الإمام حتى ينصرف. (اللقاء الشهري 8/7 بتصرف)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال أبو جمرة: قلت لابن عباس: إني رجل سريع القراءة، وربما قرأت القرآن في ليلة مرة أو مرتين، فقال ابن عباس:* *(لأن أقرأ سورة واحدة أعجب إلي من أن أفعل ذلك الذي تفعل، فإن كنت فاعلا ولا بد، فاقرأ قراءة تسمع أذنيك، ويعيها قلبك)*

**وقال ابن مسعود:* *(لا تهذوا القرآن هذ الشعر، ولا تنثروه نثر الدقل، وقفوا عند عجائبه، وحركوا به القلوب، ولا يكن هم أحدكم آخر السورة)**. (زاد المعاد 328/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من سنن القراءة والاستماع أن يسبح عند قراءة آية فيها تسبيح، وأن يسأل الله إذا مر بآية دعاء.* 

*في صحيح مسلم في صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قيام الليل:* *(يقرأ مترسلاً، إذا مر بآية فيها تسبيح سبح، وإذا مر بسؤال سأل، وإذا مر بتعوذ تعوذ)*

** قال النووي: قال الشافعي وأصحابنا: يسن للقارئ في الصلاة وخارجها إذا مر بآية رحمة أن يسأل الله تعالى الرحمة، أو بآية عذاب أن يستعيذ به من العذاب، أو بآية تسبيح أن يسبح، أو بآية مثل أن يتدبر.* 

*وكل هذا يستحب لكل قارئ في صلاته أو غيرها، وسواء صلاة الفرض والنفل. (المجموع 66/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الماوردي: وأجمعت الأمة على أنه إن احتلم في الليل وأمكنه الاغتسال قبل الفجر فلم يغتسل وأصبح جنبا بالاحتلام أو احتلم في النهار فصومه صحيح. (المجموع 308/6)*

** لا بأس أن يغتسل الصائم للتبرد، بوب البخاري:* *(باب اغتسال الصائم)** وأورد قول أنس رضي الله عنه:** إن لي أبزن (حوض ماء) أتقحم فيه وأنا صائم.*

** ولا بأس بالسواك، قال البخاري: ويذكر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه استاك وهو صائم، وقال ابن سيرين:* *(لا بأس بالسواك الرطب)، قيل: له طعم؟ قال:(والماء له طعم وأنت تمضمض به)**.* 
*لكن يحترز من السواك الذي فيه نكهات، كالنعناع والليمون، لأنه يدخل الطعم للجوف.* 

** قال البخاري:* *ولم ير أنس، والحسن، وإبراهيم بالكحل للصائم بأسا، وقال الأعمش: ما رأيت أحدا من أصحابنا يكره الكحل للصائم**.* 

** ولا بأس بأنواع الدهون، سواء في الوجه أو بقية الجسد، قال ابن مسعود:* *(إذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم، فليصبح دهينا)**، (ينظر: فتح الباري 4/154)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تنويع أعمال الخير* 
*قال ابن القيم:*
*كان من هديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر رمضان الإكثار من أنواع العبادات،** فكان جبريل يدارسه القرآن**، و**كان إذا لقيه جبريل أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة، وكان أجود الناس**،* *وأجود ما يكون في رمضان، يكثر فيه من الصدقة والإحسان وتلاوة القرآن والصلاة والذكر والاعتكاف**. (زاد المعاد 30/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*السنة تأخير السحور جداً* 

** في صحيح البخاري:*
*سئل زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه:* *كم كان بين فراغه صلى الله عليه وسلم من سحوره ودخوله في الصلاة؟ قال: «قدر ما يقرأ الرجل خمسين آية»*

** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:* *قرأتها فبلغت نحو ست دقائق.** (تنبيه الأفهام شرح عمدة الأحكام ص419).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام سجود التلاوة 
1- فضل سجود التلاوة:

قال ﷺ: (إذا قرأ ابن آدم سجدةً فسجد، اعتزل الشيطان يبكي يقول: ويلي، أُمِرَ ابن آدم بالسجود فسجد فله الجنة، وأُمرتُ بالسجود فأبيتُ فلي النار) رواه مسلم. 

2- حكم سجود التلاوة:

سجود التلاوة مستحبٌ لا واجب. هذا قول جمهور الفقهاء، ودليله ما في البخاري أن عمر رضي الله عنه قرأ آية فلم يسجد، ثم قال: من سجد فقد أصاب، ومن لم يسجد فلا إثم عليه، وذلك بمحضر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

3- المأموم في الصلاة تابعٌ لإمامه، فإن سجد الإمام للتلاوة وجب عليه أن يسجد معه، وإن لم يسجد لم يسجد.

4- ليس لسجود التلاوة ذكرٌ ودعاءٌ مخصوص، بل يقول فيه ما يقول في سجود الصلاة، كسبحان ربي الأعلى وكالدعاء في السجود. قال ذلك الإمام أحمد رحمه الله

5- يقول بعض الناس في سجود التلاوة: (اللهم اكتب لي بها عندك أجراً وامح عني بها وزراً واجعلها لي عندك ذخراً .. الخ) وهذا الدعاء ليس بثابت عن النبي ﷺ.

6- من قال في سجود التلاوة: (سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوَّره، وشق سمعه وبصره، تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين) فقد أصاب، لأن هذا مشروع في سجود الصلاة أصلاً.

7- هل تُشترط الطهارة واستقبال القبلة لسجود التلاوة؟

اختلف العلماء في ذلك على قولين.
واختار الإمام البخاري، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وشيخنا ابن باز وغيرهم، القولَ بعدم اشتراط ذلك، فيجوز سجود التلاوة بلا طهارة، وبلا استقبال للقبلة، وبلا خِمار للمرأة، ونحو ذلك. 

8- إن كان السجود للتلاوة في أثناء الصلاة: فإن الساجد يُكبِّر عند سجوده ويُكبِّر عند رفعه من السجود لأن النبي ﷺ كان يكبر في صلاته عند كل خفض ورفع.

أما إن كان سجود التلاوة خارج الصلاة، فقد اختار الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أنه يُكبِّر عند السجود ولا يُكبِّر عند الرفع منه.

9- في القرآن خمس عشرة سجدة. منها سجدتان في سورة واحدة هي سورة الحج.

10- في سجدة سورة "ص" خلافٌ مشهورٌ بين العلماء، ومن أشهر ما ورد في ذلك قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه: (ص ليست من عزائم السجود، وقد رأيت النبي ﷺ يسجد فيها) رواه البخاري.
❁ ❁ ❁

من خدمة الشيخ: "محمد المهنا" الدعوية*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من موجبات الجنة* *قال ابن رجب:*
*شهر رمضان شهر يجود الله فيه على عباده بالرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار، فمن جاد على عباد الله جاد الله عليه بالعطاء والفضل، والجزاء من جنس العمل.* 

*والجمع بين الصيام والصدقة من موجبات الجنة، كما في حديث:* *(إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظهورها من بطونها وبطونها من ظهورها قالوا: لمن هي يا رسول الله؟ قال: لمن طيب الكلام، وأطعم الطعام، وأدام الصيام، وصلى بالليل والناس نيام)*
*وهذه الخصال كلها تكون في رمضان.* 

*قال بعض السلف:**الصلاة توصل صاحبها إلى نصف الطريق، والصيام يوصله إلى باب الملك، والصدقة تأخذ بيده فتدخله على الملك.** (لطائف المعارف ص167)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*خير من الدنيا وما فيها* 
*������ في صحيح مسلم:** «ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها».*

*������ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*الدنيا منذ خلقت إلى قيام الساعة بما فيها من كل الزخارف من ذهب متاع وقصور وغير ذلك، هاتان الركعتان خير من الدنيا وما فيها؛ لأن هاتين الركعتين باقيتان والدنيا زائلة**. (الشرح الممتع 70/4)*

*������ قال ابن قدامة:*
*وآكد السنن الرواتب ركعتا الفجر، ويستحب تخفيفهما، ويستحب أن يقرأ فيهما في الأولى:* *{قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا}** [البقرة: 136]، وفي الآخرة منهما:* *{آمنا بالله واشهد بأنا مسلمون}* *[آل عمران: 52]، رواه مسلم.*

*ويستحب أن يضطجع بعد ركعتي الفجر على جنبه الأيمن [وهي ضجعة خفيفة ثم يقوم للصلاة]، وكان أبو موسى ورافع بن خديج، وأنس بن مالك يفعلونه.** (المغني 93/2 بتصرف)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ضابط تعجيل الفطر*

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=Traditional Arabic][B]

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حالات الصوم في السفر* 
*������ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*المسافر له ثلاث حالات:*
*الأولى:** ألا يكون لصومه مزية على فطره، ولا لفطره مزية على صومه، ففي هذه الحال يكون الصوم أفضل.**(أي: لا يشق عليه)*

*الحال الثانية:**أن يكون الفطر أرفق به، فهنا نقول: إن الفطر أفضل.* 

*الحال الثالثة**: أن يشق عليه مشقة شديدة غير محتملة فهنا يكون الصوم في حقه حراما.** (الشرح الممتع 344/6)*

*�* *ولا يفطر إلا عند مفارقة بنيان بلده وخروجه منه، والمطار إن كان خارج البنيان فلا بأس أن يفطر ويجمع ويقصر فيه، وأما إن كان داخل البلد فلا يترخص حتى تقلع الطائرة.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من قطع نية الصوم وجزم بالفطر*
[COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"] من قطع نية الصوم وجزم بالفطر

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من قطع نية الصوم وجزم بالفطر*

*�� قال ابن قدامة:*
*(**ومن نوى الإفطار فقد أفطر**) هذا الظاهر من المذهب، وهو قول الشافعي، وأبي ثور.*

*فأما صوم النافلة، فإن نوى الفطر، ثم لم ينو الصوم بعد ذلك، لم يصح صومه؛ لأن النية انقطعت، ولم توجد نية غيرها فأشبه من لم ينو أصلا.*

*وإن عاد فنوى الصوم، صح صومه، كما لو أصبح غير ناو للصوم؛ لأن نية الفطر إنما أبطلت الفرض لما فيه من قطع النية المشترطة في جميع النهار حكما وخلو بعض أجزاء النهار عنها، والنفل مخالف للفرض في ذلك. (المغني 133/3)*

*�� قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*أما لو قال: إن وجدت ماء شربت وإلا فأنا على صومي، ولم يجد الماء، فهذا صومه صحيح، لأنه لم يقطع النية، ولكنه علق الفطر على وجود الشيء، ولم يوجد الشيء فيبقى على نيته الأولى.* *(مجموع فتاويه 183/19)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في رمضان يكثر السهر في الليل فيؤدي إلى التقصير في صلاة الظهر والجمعة، وأعظم ما تتقرب إلى الله في هذا الشهر المحافظة على الصلاة*

*فخذ بأسباب الاستيقاظ ونم قليلاً في الليل*

*������ قال ابن تيمية:*
*من أحب الأعمال إلى الله وأعظم الفرائض عنده الصلوات الخمس في مواقيتها، وهي أول ما يحاسب عليها العبد من عمله يوم القيامة، وهي التي فرضها الله تعالى بنفسه ليلة المعراج، لم يجعل فيها بينه وبين محمد واسطة، وهي عمود الإسلام، الذي لا يقوم إلا به.*

*وهي أهم أمر الدين، كما كان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب يكتب إلى عماله:** «إن أهم أمركم عندي الصلاة ومن حفظها وحافظ عليها حفظ دينه، ومن ضيعها كان لما سواها من عمله أشد إضاعة»**(مجموع الفتاوى 180/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*اتفق الفقهاء أن الحسنات تضاعف في الحرم، واتفقوا على مضاعفة السيئات، ثم اختلفوا هل المضاعفة كمية أم كيفية، ورجح ابن تيمية الثاني. (أحكام الحرم ص 40)*

** قال الرحيباني:* *(وتضاعف الحسنة والسيئة بمكان)** فاضل كمكة والمدينة وبيت المقدس وفي المساجد،* *(وبزمان فاضل)* *كيوم الجمعة، والأشهر الحرم ورمضان.* 
*أما مضاعفة الحسنة؛ فهذا مما لا خلاف فيه. (مطالب أولي النهى 385/2)*

** قال الماوردي: كل موضع ذكر فيه المسجد الحرام فالمراد به الحرم، إلا في قوله تعالى: (**فول وجهك شطرالمسجد الحرام**)، فإن المراد به الكعبة. (الحاوي 4/134)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سلسلة تقريب الفقه*
*ستكون السلسلة بإذن الله فيديوهات قصيرة يتم فيها طرح أهم المسائل التي يحتاجها المسلم في عباداته ومعاملاته*
*تأتيكم عبر هذه القناة* 

* الحلقة الأولى: من أحكام اليمين*

*- ما يجوز وما لا يجوز الحلف به*
*- معاني اليمين الغموس*
*- معاني اللغو في اليمين*
*- متى تجب الكفارة* 
*- خطأ منتشر في الكفارة* 
*في 4 دقائق*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مسائل يغفل عنها في الزكاة* 

*������ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*ما وجبت الزكاة في عينه لا يشترط له نية التجارة، ولهذا تجب الزكاة في الثمار والحبوب، وإن لم يعدها الإنسان للتجارة، حتى لو كان عند الإنسان مثلا في بيته نخلات يبلغ محصولها نصابا وقد أعدها لنفقته الخاصة، فإنه تجب عليه الزكاة في ثمرة هذا النخل. 

وكذلك نقول في الزروع وغيرها مما تجب فيه الزكاة، وكذلك في المواشي السائمة التي ترعى في البراري [أغلب الحول]، تجب فيها الزكاة وإن لم يعدها الإنسان للتجارة، وهكذا أيضا الدراهم التي يجب فيها الزكاة، وإن لم يعدها الإنسان للتجارة، فالراتب الذي أعده للنفقة تجب فيه الزكاة، إذا تم عليه الحول إذا بلغ النصاب.* *(مجموع فتاويه 178/18)*

*������ وسئل رحمه الله عن المال يجمعه للزواج فهل فيه زكاة؟ وبعض الناس يقول: إنني أجمع الأموال لأبني بيتا فهل في هذا زكاة؟*

*فأجاب:* *نعم فيه الزكاة إذا كان نصابا وتم عليه الحول، وذلك لأن النقود لا يشترط فيها أن تكون للتجارة، ولا أن يكون الغرض منها كذا وكذا.*

*متى وجدت النقود والذهب والفضة وما كان في معناهما وبلغت النصاب، وحال عليها الحول فالزكاة فيها واجبة بكل حال. (مجموع فتاويه 193/18)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من شروط وجوب الزكاة ملك النصاب، ونصاب النقود في هذا العصر طريقة حسابه أن تضرب سعر جرام الفضة في نصاب الفضة 595 والناتج هو النصاب الذي من ملكه وجبت عليه الزكاة.* 

*مثلاً: سعر جرام الفضة اليوم 14 رمضان 1437 هـ 2.11 ريال*

*2.11 × 595* 
*= 1255*

*فمن ملك اليوم 1255 ريالا أو 334 دولارا وجبت عليه الزكاة إذا كان حال عليه الحول.* 

*وطريقة حساب الزكاة من المبلغ أن يقسم على 40 فيظهر لك الواجب فيه من الزكاة* 

*مثلا: عندك عشرة آلاف ريال* 
*10000 ÷ 40*
*= زكاتك 250 ريالا*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حكم بذل الزكاة للوالدين والجد والجدة*

*������ قال ابن قدامة معلقاً على قول الخرقي: (ويجبر الرجل على نفقة والديه، وولده، الذكور والإناث، إذا كانوا فقراء، وكان له ما ينفق عليهم)*

*ومن الإحسان الإنفاق عليهما*

*وقال ابن المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم على أن نفقة الوالدين الفقيرين اللذين لا كسب لهما ولا مال، واجبة في مال الولد، وأجمع كل من نحفظ عنه من أهل العلم، على أن على المرء نفقة أولاده الأطفال الذين لا مال لهم.*

*������ ويجب الإنفاق على الأجداد والجدات وإن علوا، وولد الولد وإن سفلوا.* 

*ويشترط لوجوب الإنفاق ثلاثة شروط: أحدها، أن يكونوا فقراء.* 
*الثاني، أن يكون لمن تجب عليه النفقة ما ينفق عليهم، فاضلا عن نفقة نفسه.* 

*الثالث، أن يكون المنفق وارثا؛ لقول الله تعالى: {**وعلى الوارث مثل ذلك**}. (المغني 212/8)*

*������ وإنك لتعجب ممن وسع الله عليه في الرزق ثم يريد أن يعطي والديه من زكاته ولا ينفق عليهم من ماله، مع أنه من أعظم البر ومن أسباب البركة والتوفيق.* 

*ولا يجوز إعطاؤهم من الزكاة مع القدرة على الإنفاق عليهم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*النفوس مقبلة في رمضان على القرآن، والأولى لمن كان له برنامج حفظ أن يكرس جهده على الحفظ لا على ختم القرآن تلاوة، لأن الحفظ تلاوة وزيادة، وكلما كرر الآية كان له بكل حرف عشر حسنات.* 

*������ قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:* *الحفظ أفضل؛ لأنه بالحفظ يحصل له التلاوة والحفظ**. (لقاء الباب المفتوح 178)* 

*������ وفي الحديث: (**يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها**). رواه أبو داود.* 

*������ قال الخطابي: جاء في الأثر أن عدد آي القرآن على قدر درج الجنة، يقال للقارئ ارق في الدرج على قدر ما كنت تقرأ من آي القرآن فمن استوفى قراءة جميع القرآن استولى على أقصى درج الجنة فيكون منتهى الثواب عند منتهى القراءة. (معالم السنن 289/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن رجب: 


معاودة الصيام بعد رمضان له فوائد عديدة:


منها: أن صيام ستة أيام من شوال بعد رمضان يستكمل بها أجر صيام الدهر كله.


ومنها: أن صيام شوال وشعبان كصلاة السنن الرواتب قبل الصلاة المفروضة وبعدها، فيكمل بذلك ما حصل في الفرض من خلل ونقص، فإن الفرائض تجبر أو تكمل بالنوافل يوم القيامة.


ومنها: أن معاودة الصيام بعد صيام رمضان علامة على قبول صوم رمضان، فإن الله إذا تقبل عمل عبد وفقه لعمل صالح بعده، كما قال بعضهم: ثواب الحسنة الحسنة بعدها.


ومنها: أن صيام رمضان يوجب مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنوب، وأن الصائمين لرمضان يوفون أجورهم في يوم الفطر، فيكون معاودة الصيام بعد الفطر شكرا لهذه النعمة فلا نعمة أعظم من مغفرة الذنوب. 


كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوم حتى تتورم قدماه فيقال له: أتفعل هذا وقد غفر الله لك ماتقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ فيقول: "أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا".


فمن جملة شكر العبد لربه على توقيفه لصيام رمضان وإعانته عليه ومغفرة ذنوبه أن يصوم له شكرا عقب ذلك. (لطائف المعارف ص219)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن رجب: علامة قبول الطاعة أن توصل بطاعة بعدها، وعلامة ردها أن توصل بمعصية، ما أحسن الحسنة بعد الحسنة، وأقبح السيئة بعد الحسنة. (لطائف المعارف ص64) 


[color=#000080]

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* إظهار السرور في الأعياد* 

في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان يوم عيد، يلعب السودان بالدرق والحراب، فإما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإما قال: «تشتهين تنظرين؟» فقلت: نعم، فأقامني وراءه، خدي على خده، وهو يقول: «دونكم يا بني أرفدة» حتى إذا مللت، قال: «حسبك؟» قلت: نعم، قال: «فاذهبي». 

 قال ابن حجر: في هذا الحديث من الفوائد مشروعية التوسعة على العيال في أيام الأعياد بأنواع ما يحصل لهم بسط النفس، وترويح البدن من كلف العبادة، وفيه أن إظهار السرور في الأعياد من شعار الدين. (فتح الباري 443/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

[SIZE=5]*قال ابن رجب:* *علامة قبول الطاعة أن توصل بطاعة بعدها، وعلامة ردها أن توصل بمعصية، ما أحسن الحسنة بعد الحسنة، وأقبح السيئة بعد الحسنة.* *(لطائف المعارف ص64)* 
* في صحيح مسلم:* *قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستا من شوال كان كصيام الدهر)*
*
قال النووي: فيه دلالة صريحة لمذهب الشافعي وأحمد وداود وموافقيهم في استحباب صوم هذه الستة، وإذا ثبتت السنة لا تترك لترك بعض الناس أو أكثرهم أو كلهم لها.* 

*قال أصحابنا: والأفضل أن تصام الستة متوالية، فإن فرقها أو أخرها عن أوائل شوال إلى أواخره حصلت فضيلة المتابعة، لأنه يصدق أنه أتبعه ستا من شوال.* 

*قال العلماء: وإنما كان ذلك كصيام الدهر لأن الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، فرمضان بعشرة أشهر، والستة بشهرين، وقد جاء هذا في حديث مرفوع في كتاب النسائي. (شرح مسلم 56/8)*
[COLOR=#2F4F4F][FONT=&quot][B]

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* قال ابن رجب:*
* الاستغفار:* *هو خاتمة الأعمال الصالحة، فلهذا أُمر صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجعله خاتمة عمره.*

* كما يشرع لمصلي المكتوبة أن يستغفر عقبها ثلاثا، وكما يشرع للمتهجد*
*من الليل أن يستغفر بالأسحار:**(والمستغفرين بالأسحار)*

* وكما يشرع الاستغفار عقيب الحج قال تعالى:* *(ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم).* 

* وكما يشرع ختم المجالس بالتسبيح والتحميد والاستغفار وهو كفارة*
*المجلس.* 

* وسبب هذا أن العباد مقصرون عن القيام بحقوق الله كما ينبغي، وأدائها*
*على الوجه اللائق بجلاله وعظمته، وإنما يؤدونها على قدر ما يطيقونه.*

* فالعارف يعرف أن قدر الحق أعلى وأجل من ذلك، فهو يستحي من عمله، ويستغفر من تقصير فيه، كما يستغفر غيره من ذنوبه وغفلاته.* 

* وكلما كان الشخص بالله أعرف، كان له أخوف، وبرؤية تقصيره أبصر. 
(تفسير ابن رجب 649/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* الأفضل الدعاء بما ثبت في السنة، فهو أجمع الدعاء وأكمله، ولو دعوت بما في قلبك على سجيتك بلهجتك العامية فلا بأس، وأهم أمر في الدعاء حضور القلب وخضوعه*

*قال ابن تيمية:*
* ينبغي للداعي إذا لم يكن عادته الإعراب أن لا يتكلف الإعراب قال بعض السلف: إذا جاء  الإعراب ذهب الخشوع وهذا كما يكره تكلف السجع في الدعاء فإذا وقع بغير تكلف فلا بأس به. 

 فإن أصل الدعاء من القلب واللسان تابع للقلب. 

 ومن جعل همته في الدعاء تقويم لسانه أضعف توجه قلبه، ولهذا يدعو المضطر بقلبه دعاء  يفتح عليه لا يحضره قبل ذلك، وهذا أمر يجده كل مؤمن في قلبه. 

 والدعاء يجوز بالعربية وبغير العربية والله سبحانه يعلم قصد الداعي ومراده وإن لم يقوم لسانه،  فإنه يعلم ضجيج الأصوات باختلاف اللغات على تنوع الحاجات.** (مجموع الفتاوى 489/22)*

* الإعراب هو ترك اللحن وفصاحة اللفظ.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*روت عائشة وحدها رضي الله عنها* *2210 أحاديث**،** وهذا يبين بذله صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعليم أهل بيته وتذكيرهم، وما أحوج الدعاة وطلاب العلم لاقتفاء سنته في ذلك.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* تصور أن الله في عليائه وجلاله يفرح بتوبتك، ويفرح بأوبتك إليه!* 

* هذه الليلة فرصة لصدق اللجأ إلى الله والفرار إليه من ذنوب أرهقتنا*

* قال ابن كثير: ولا يقنطن عبد من رحمة الله، وإن عظمت ذنوبه وكثرت، فإن باب التوبة والرحمة واسع، قال الله تعالى:* *(ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده)*

*(إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا)*
*قال الحسن البصري : انظر إلى هذا الكرم والجود، قتلوا أولياءه وهو يدعوهم إلى التوبة والمغفرة!*
* قال الله تبارك وتعالى في الحديث القدسي:* *(يا ابن آدمَ: إنّكَ ما دعوتَني ورجَوْتَني غفرتُ لك َعلى ما كانَ فيكَ ولا أُبَالِي)**، فلنجتهد في الدعاء والقيام، وصدق التوبة النصوح.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في الصحيحين يحلف نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الصادق: (والله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من أن تكون لك حمْر النَّعم)

قال النووي: تشبيه أمور الآخرة بأعراض الدنيا إنما هو للتقريب من الأفهام، وإلا فذرة من الآخرة الباقية خير من الأرض بأسرها وأمثالها معها لو تصورت. (شرح مسلم 178/15)

في أثناء سفرك، أو مرورك بمحطات البنزين، أو خدم البيت عندك، قد لا يكونون مسلمين، فبكلمة طيبة وابتسامة، ومطوية عن الإسلام قد تحصل بها هذه التجارة الرابحة. 

وهذا موقع الإسلام هاوس، فيه أكثر من 100 لغة في التعريف بالإسلام، وفيه شات للمحادثة والمراسلة والحوار عن الإسلام، أعط رابطه لمن تلاقيه فقد تكون سبباً في إسلامه
https://islamhouse.com/ar/chat/

 وهذا كتاب مفيد للتعريف بالإسلام بالإنجليزية 
https://d1.islamhouse.com/data/en/ih...ding_islam.pdf
*
*
*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* حافظ ولو على أقل المكاسب بعد رمضان، بعمل تداوم عليه ولو كان يسيراً* 
**ولو أن تقرأ صفحة من القرآن*
**ولو أن توتر بركعة واحدة* 
**أن تستمر بصدقة ولو كانت يسيرة* 
**أن تحافظ على أذكار اليوم والليلة*

* في صحيح مسلم:** (أحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هناك رسائل منتشرة في تضعيف حديث صيام الست من شوال، والأظهر صحة الحديث لا ضعفه*

*للشيخ المحدث ياسر آل عيد بحث لأحاديث صيام الست، وقال:*

*حديث أبي أيوب:** (‏من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال كان كصيام الدهر)،**حديث صحيح، أخرجه مسلم.‏*

*وحديث أبي أيوب: صححه مسلم، والترمذي، وأبو عوانة، وابن خزيمة، وابن حبان، والبيهقي، واحتج به ابن المبارك، وأحمد.*

*‏وهو حديث صحيح ثابت من حديث أبي أيوب، ومن حديث ثوبان، ومن حديث شداد بن أوس، ويشهد لها حديث جابر، والله أعلم.*

*فصيامها سنة، 
‏قال ابن قدامة في المغني (3/57):* *"**لا فرق بين كونها متتابعة أو مفرقة، في أول الشهر أو في آخره؛ لأن الحديث ورد بها مطلقاً من غير تقييد"**.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*زكاة عروض التجارة* 
** عروض التجارة هي كل ما يعد للبيع، لأجل الربح، كالعقار من أراضي أو بيوت أو مزارع، وبضائع المحلات التجارية ونحوها، وكالحيوانات التي تربى لتباع هي وأولادها.* 

*أما ما أراد مالكه بيعه لرغبته عنه، فلا زكاة فيه، ولو بقي معروضاً للبيع سنة كاملة؛ لأنه لم يقصد ببيعه الربح.* 

**أما إن كان لم يعدها للبيع، أو تردد في بيعها، فلم يجزم بشيء، فلا زكاة فيها.* 

**وإذا باع العرض بعرض آخر أو بذهب أو فضة أو ما يقوم مقامهما، كالأوراق النقدية، فإن ما باعه به يأخذ حكمه، ويحسب الحول من وقت بدء حول العرض الأول. (شرح العمدة للجبرين مسألة 790)* 

** وتقويم السلعة عند الجرد للزكاة إذا كان التاجر من أصحاب البيع بالجملة فيعتبرها بالجملة، وإذا كان من أصحاب البيع بالإفراد فيعتبرها بالإفراد. (مجموع فتاوي الشيخ ابن عثيمين 233/13)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصية نبوية لحياة زوجية سعيدة
*
*
� في صحيح مسلم:* *(لا يَفْرَك مؤمن مؤمنة، إن كره منها خلقا رضي منها آخر)**

**قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: يعني لا يبغضها لأخلاقها، إن كره منها خلقاً رضي منه خلقاً آخر.**

إذا أساءت مثلاً في ردها عليك مرة، لكنها أحسنت إليك مرات، أساءت ليلة لكنها أحسنت ليالي، أساءت في معاملة الأولاد مرة، لكن أحسنت كثيراً، وهكذا. 

**فأنت إذا أساءت إليك زوجتك لا تنظر إلى الإساءة في الوقت الحاضر، ولكن انظر إلى الماضي وانظر للمستقبل واحكم بالعدل. 
**
**وهذا الذي ذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرأة يكون في غيرها أيضاً ممن يكون بينك وبينه معاملة أو صداقة أو ما أشبه ذلك، إذا أساء إليك يوماً من الدهر.** (شرح رياض الصالحين 123/3)

وكذلك الحال من المرأة مع أخطاء زوجها. 

قال النووي:* *الفرْك: البغض، أي: ينبغي أن لا يبغضها، لأنه إن وجد فيها خلقا يكره، وجد فيها خلقا مرضيا، بأن تكون شرسة الخلق لكنها دينة أو جميلة أو عفيفة أو رفيقة به، أو نحو ذلك.** (شرح مسلم 58/10)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب صلاح القلب*
*قال ابن تيمية:*
* لا بد للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه، في دعائه وذكره وصلاته وتفكره ومحاسبة نفسه  وإصلاح قلبه، وما يختص به من الأمور التي لا يشركه فيها غيره. 

 فهذه يحتاج فيها إلى انفراده بنفسه إما في بيته، كما قال طاوس: "نعم صومعة الرجل بيته،  يكف فيها بصره ولسانه"، وإما في غير بيته. 

 فاختيار المخالطة مطلقا خطأ، واختيار الانفراد مطلقا خطأ.

 وأما مقدار ما يحتاج إليه كل إنسان من هذا وهذا وما هو الأصلح له في كل حال فهذا يحتاج إلى نظر خاص.**(مجموع الفتاوى 163/2)*

*ومن أفضل ما يكون في هذا الوقت عكوف القلب والجسد في بيت الله، يروض الإنسان نفسه على طاعة الله ومناجاته، والنفع المتعدي مطلوب ومهم، لكن النفس أيضاً لها حق في أوقات تخلو بها وترتقي بها في مدارج العبودية.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* من أوقات المغفرة*
*(والمستغفرين بالأسحار)*

* قال ابن كثير:*
* دل على فضيلة الاستغفار وقت الأسحار،* 
* وقد قيل: إن يعقوب عليه السلام لما قال لبنيه:* *(سوف أستغفر لكم ربي)* *أنه أخرهم إلى  وقت السحر.* 

* وثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(ينزل الله تبارك وتعالى في كل ليلة إلى سماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر فيقول: هل من سائل فأعطيه؟ هل من داع فأستجيب له؟ هل من مستغفر فأغفر له؟)*

*  وكان عبد الله بن عمر يصلي من الليل ثم يقول: يا نافع، هل جاء السحر؟ فإذا قال: نعم* 

*أقبل على الدعاء والاستغفار حتى يصبح. رواه ابن أبي حاتم.*

*  عن إبراهيم بن حاطب، عن أبيه قال: سمعت رجلا في السحر في ناحية المسجد وهو يقول: رب أمرتني فأطعتك، وهذا سحر، فاغفر لي.* 

* فنظرت فإذا ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه. (تفسير ابن كثير لسورة آل عمران)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* ملائكة تصلي عليك وتدعو لك*
* في الصحيحين:* *(الملائكة تصلي على أحدكم ما دام في مصلاه ما لم يحدث: اللهم اغفر له، اللهم ارحمه، ولا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دامت الصلاة تحبسه، لا يمنعه أن ينقلب إلى أهله إلا الصلاة)*

*  قال ابن بطال: من كان كثير الذنوب وأراد أن يحطها الله عنه بغير تعب فليغتنم ملازمة مكان مصلاه بعد الصلاة، ليستكثر من دعاء الملائكة واستغفارهم له، فهو مرجو إجابته.* 

*وقد* *أخبر عليه السلام أنه من وافق تأمينه تأمين الملائكة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه، وتأمين الملائكة إنما هو مرة واحدة عند تأمين الإمام ودعاؤهم لمن قعد فى مصلاه دائما أبدا ما دام قاعدا فيه، فهو أحرى بالإجابة.* *(شرح البخاري 2/ 95)*

*  قال الباجي:* *(لا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دامت الصلاة تحبسه)،** يريد أن حكمه حكم من هو في صلاة في كثرة ثوابه، إذا نوى بمقامه في موضعه انتظار الصلاة، لا يكون لمقامه وامتناعه من الانقلاب إلى أهله معنى غير انتظار الصلاة في المسجد. (المنتقى 1/ 284)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:* *استأذن رجل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: «ائذنوا له، بئس أخو العشيرة» فلما دخل ألان له الكلام، قلت: يا رسول الله، قلت الذي قلت، ثم ألنت له الكلام؟ قال: «أي عائشة، إن شر الناس من تركه الناس، أو ودعه الناس، اتقاء فحشه».* 

*  قال الخطابي: لما جبل عليه من الكرم، وأعطيه من حسن الخلق، أظهر له البشاشة ولم يجبهه بالمكروه، لتقتدي به أمته في اتقاء شر من هذا سبيله، وفي مداراته ليسلموا من شره وغائلته.*

*  قال ابن حجر: وهذا الحديث أصل في المداراة، وفي جواز غيبة أهل الكفر والفسق ونحوهم. (فتح الباري 454/10)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* من الأحكام في قصة يوسف عليه السلام* 
*  قال الشيخ السعدي:*
*أن فيها أصلا لتعبير الرؤيا؛ فإن علم التعبير من العلوم المهمة التي يعطيها الله من يشاء من عباده، وإن أغلب ما تبنى عليه المناسبة والمشابهة في الاسم والصفة.* 

* وعلم التعبير من العلوم الشرعية، يثاب الإنسان على تعلمه وتعليمه، وتعبير الرؤيا داخل في الفتوى؛ لقوله للفتيين:* *(قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان)،** وقال الملك:* *( أفتوني في رؤياي)**،  وقال الفتى ليوسف:* *(أفتنا في سبع بقرات)**.* 

* فلا يجوز الإقدام على تعبير الرؤيا من غير علم. (تفسير الكريم الرحمن ص817)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* حلاوة الإيمان*
* في الصحيحين:* *(ثَلاَثٌ مَنْ كُنَّ فِيهِ وَجَدَ حَلاَوَةَ الإِيمَانِ)*

*  قال ابن رجب: الإيمان له حلاوة وطعم يذاق بالقلوب كما يذاق حلاوة الطعام والشراب بالفم، فإن الإيمان هو غذاء القلوب وقوتها، كما أن الطعام والشراب غذاء الأبدان وقوتها.* 

* وكما أن الجسد لا يجد حلاوة الطعام والشراب إلا عند صحته، فإذا سقم لم يجد حلاوة ما ينفعه من ذلك، فكذلك القلب إنما يجد حلاوة الإيمان من أسقامه وآفاته.* 

* فإذا سلم من مرض الأهواء المضلة والشهوات المحرمة وجد حلاوة الإيمان حينئذ، ومتى مرض وسقم لم يجد حلاوة الإيمان، بل يستحلي ما فيه هلاكه من الأهواء والمعاصي. (فتح الباري 1/50)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حكم حجز المكان في المسجد* 

 قال ابن تيمية:
 وأما ما يفعله كثير من الناس من تقديم مفارش إلى المسجد يوم الجمعة أو غيرها قبل ذهابهم إلى المسجد فهذا منهي عنه باتفاق المسلمين؛ بل محرم. 
 والمأمور به أن يسبق الرجل بنفسه إلى المسجد فإذا قدم المفروش وتأخر هو فقد خالف الشريعة من وجهين: من جهة تأخره وهو مأمور بالتقدم. 
 ومن جهة غصبه لطائفة من المسجد ومنعه السابقين إلى المسجد أن يصلوا فيه. 


 ثم إذا فرش هذا فهل لمن سبق إلى المسجد أن يرفع ذلك ويصلي موضعه؟ فيه قولان:


 الثاني: وهو الصحيح أن لغيره رفعه والصلاة مكانه؛ لأن هذا السابق يستحق الصلاة في ذلك الصف المقدم، وهو مأمور بذلك أيضاً، وهو لا يتمكن من فعل هذا المأمور واستيفاء هذا الحق إلا برفع ذلك المفروش. (مجموع الفتاوى 189/22)


 قال الشيخ السعدي بعد أن عد مفاسد ذلك: وأما مَن يتقدم إلى المسجد وفي نيته انتظار الصلاة، ثم يعرض له عارض، مثل حاجته إلى وضوء أو نحوه، ثم يعود، فلا حرج عليه، وهو أحق بمكانه، ولا يلحقه ذم. 


 وكذلك مَن كان في المسجد، ووضع عصاه ونحوه ليصلي أو يقرأ في محل آخر في المسجد، فلا حرج عليه، بشرط أنْ لا يتخطى رقاب الناس، ولا يؤذيهم. (فتاويه ص186)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* يهدي للتي هي أقوم*
*  من جميل تعليق الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي على قول الله تعالى:* *(إنّ هذاالقرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم)* *قوله:*

* ومن هدي القرآن للتي هي أقوم: هديه إلى أن التقدم لا ينافي التمسك بالدين، فما خيله أعداء الدين لضعاف العقول ممن ينتمي إلى الإسلام من أن التقدم لا يمكن إلا بالانسلاخ من دين الإسلام باطل لا أساس له.* 

* والقرآن الكريم يدعو إلى التقدم في جميع الميادين التي لها أهمية في دنيا أو دين، ولكن ذلك التقدم في حدود الدين، والتحلي بآدابه الكريمة، وتعاليمه السماوية.* *(أضواء البيان 38/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خلوف فم الصائم هل هو في الدنيا أو في الآخرة؟ 

  قال ابن بطال:
 وقد اختلف الشيخ تقي الدين ابن الصلاح والشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام في طيب رائحة الخلوف، هل هي في الدنيا أو في الآخرة؟ فذهب ابن عبد السلام إلى أن ذلك في الآخرة، كما في دم الشهيد، واستدل بما رواه مسلم: (أطيب عند الله يوم القيامة). 


 وذهب ابن الصلاح إلى أن ذلك في الدنيا، فاستدل بما رواه ابن حبان: (فم الصائم حين يخلف من الطعام)، وبما رواه البيهقي في (الشعب) من حديث جابر في فضل هذه الأمة: (فإن خلوف أفواههم حين يمسون أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك). 
وقال المنذري: إسناده مقارب.

ولا مانع من أن يكون ذلك في الدنيا والآخرة. (عمدة القاري 259/10)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

يظهر في "الفضائيات" بين الفينة والأخرى مَن يتحدث في بعض القضايا الشرعية، وربما زعم أنه مجدد في طرحه، وهو إنما يقدح زناد الشبهات، وقد يُبهر غير المتخصصين في علوم الشريعة بطلاقة حديثه، وعرض حجته، فيفتتن به أناس، ويضلون بعد هدى.
وهذا النوع من المتحدثين لا يخفون على العاقل البصير، فضلا عن أهل العلم، إذْ حقيقتهم أنهم من أهل الأهواء، الذين يتبعون المتشابه، ويُضلون الناس بما يذكرونه من أدلة مشتبهة؛ ليمرّروا ضلالهم وباطلهم، وهذا النوع من المتحدثين حذّر منهم النبي ﷺ كما في الصحيحين من حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: تلا رسول الله ﷺ: ﴿هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب منه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات، فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله...الآية﴾  قالت: قال رسول الله ﷺ: «إذا رأيتم الذين يتبعون ما تشابه منه، فأولئك الذين سمى الله فاحذروهم».

ومن علامات أولئك: أنهم يُكثرون من طرق الموضوعات التي تُشكك في الثوابت والمحكمات، ويناقشون الموضوعات التي تتعلق بحشمة المجتمع ومحافظته، كالأغاني والموسيقى، والاختلاط، والحجاب، وغيرها من الموضوعات ذات العلاقة.

ومن علاماتهم: ثقتهم المفرطة بطرحهم، واعتدادهم بأنفسهم، وإسقاطهم وتهجمهم على كل من خالفهم.

فوصيتي لكل أخٍ وأخت، أن لا يأخذ دينه إلا عمن عُرف بالعلم والورع، وإياك أن يكون هدفك "متابعة" شخص يلبي ما تهواه نفسك، فإن الهوى لا يجتمع مع الهدى، كما قال تعالى: ﴿فَإِن لَم يَستَجيبوا لَكَ فَاعلَم أَنَّما يَتَّبِعونَ أَهواءَهُم وَمَن أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَواهُ بِغَيرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ﴾ [القصص: ٥٠]، ولن ينجيك يوم القيامة أن تقول: يا رب أفتاني فلان (لأن رأيه وافق هواك)، واستعد لهذا السؤال العظيم: ﴿وَيَومَ يُناديهِم فَيَقولُ ماذا أَجَبتُمُ المُرسَلينَ﴾ [القصص: ٦٥]، ثم انظر كيف ستجيب الجواب الذي ينجيك؟ فيوم القيامة لن ينجو إلا الصادقون، كما قال تعالى: ﴿قالَ اللَّهُ هذا يَومُ يَنفَعُ الصّادِقينَ صِدقُهُم﴾ [المائدة: ١١٩].

أخوكم/ عمر بن عبدالله المقبل
 فجر الخميس ٢٥/ رمضان/ ١٤٣٧هـ

 قناة د.عمر المقبل   http://cutt.us/Nnw4

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال أبو حامد الغزالي:
**أين مظنة الرجاء وموضعه المحمود؟*

*اعلم أنه محمود في موضعين:*
*أحدهما:** في حق العاصي المنهمك إذا خطرت له التوبة فقال له الشيطان: وأنى تقبل توبتك؟ 

فيقنطه من رحمة الله تعالى، فيجب عند هذا أن يقمع القنوط بالرجاء، ويتذكر أن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا.*

*الثاني:* *أن تفتر نفسه عن فضائل الأعمال، ويقتصر على الفرائض، فيرجي نفسه نعيم الله تعالى، وما وعد به الصالحين حتى ينبعث من الرجاء نشاط العبادة.* 

*فكل توقع حث على توبة أو على تشمر في العبادة فهو رجاء، وكل رجاء أوجب فتورا في العبادة وركونا إلى البطالة فهو غرة، كما إذا خطر له أن يترك الذنب ويشتغل بالعمل فيقول له الشيطان: مالك ولإيذاء نفسك وتعذيبها! ولك رب كريم غفور رحيم، فيفتر بذلك عن التوبة والعبادة فهو غرة.* 

*وعند هذا واجب على العبد أن يستعمل الخوف، فيخوف نفسه بغضب الله وعظيم عقابه. (الإحياء 386/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الجنة تدعو لك بدخولها*

* قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(من سأل الله الجنة ثلاث مرات قالت الجنة: اللهم أدخله الجنة، ومن استجار من النار ثلاث مرات قالت النار: اللهم أجره من النار)،** رواه الترمذي وحسنه الذهبي في (السير 284/6)*

*قال المُناوي:* *(من سأل الله الجنة)* *أي دخولها بصدق وإيقان وحسن نية. (فيض القدير 144/6)*

*قال المباركفوري:* *(ثلاث مرات)* *أي: كرره في مجالس أو مجلس بطريق الإلحاح، على ما ثبت أنه من آداب الدعاء* *(قالت الجنة)** ببيان الحال أو بلسان القال، لقدرته تعالى على إنطاق الجمادات وهو الظاهر.*

* (اللهم أدخله الجنة)** أي: دخولا أوليا، أو لحوقا آخريا.* 

* (ومن استجار)** أي استحفظ* *(من النار)* *بأن قال: اللهم أجرني من النار. (تحفة الأحوذي 243/7)*

* ❎ تنبيه: هناك حديث ضعيف منتشر ونصه:* *(إذا كان يوم حار، ألقى الله تعالى سمعه وبصره إلى أهل السماء وأهل الأرض، فإذا قال العبد: (لا إله إلا الله) ، ما أشد حر هذا اليوم! اللهم! أجرني من حر جهنم، قال الله: إن عبدا من عبادي استجارني منك، وإني أشهدك أني قد أجرته)،** وقد جاء بألفاظ أخرى كلها ضعيفة، وقد ضعفه السخاوي والألباني.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*طبيعة الحفظ في البدايات
** قال الحافظ الزهري:** إن الرجل ليطلب العلم وقلبه شعب من الشعاب، ثم لا يلبث أن يصير واديا لا يوضع فيه شيء إلا التهمه.*

* و‏من أسباب نسيان العلم:*
* قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه:* *إني لأحسب أن الرجل ينسى العلم قد علمه بالذنب يعمله.* *(جامع بيان العلم 1/675‏)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* ضابط التخفيف في الصلاة*
* قال ابن رجب: واعلم أن التخفيف أمر نسبي، فقد تكون الصلاة خفيفة بالنسبة إلى ما هو أخف منها.* 

* فالتخفيف المأمور به الأئمة هو الذي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله إذا أم، فالنقص منه ليس بتخفيف مشروع، والزيادة عليه إن كان مما فعله الخلفاء الراشدون كتطويل القراءة في صلاة الصبح، على ما كان يفعله أحياناً أبو بكر  وعمر فليس بمكروه، نص عليه الإمام أحمد غيره.* 
* (فتح الباري 221/6)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وفي صحيح مسلم:* *(باب تخفيف الصلاة في تمام)* 
* وأورد حديث أنس رضي الله عنه:* *(أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوجز في الصلاة ويتم)*

* قال ابن عبد البر: ومن التمام ما جاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه** (نهى عن نقر الغراب)،** ونظر إلى رجل لم يتم ركوعه ولا سجوده فقال له:* *(ارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل)* 

*وقال:* *(لا ينظر الله عز وجل إلى من لا يقيم صلبه في ركوعه وسجوده)*
*(الاستذكار 163/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كثير من البيوت يوجد بها نخيل وفيها ثمر قد يصل إلى حد النصاب فهل تجب فيها الزكاة؟*
*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*النخيل التي في البيوت تجب الزكاة في ثمرها إذا بلغت نصابا، لقول الله تعالى:* *(يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم ومما أخرجنا لكم من الأرض)،* 

*فتجب فيها الزكاة، سواء كانت تهدى بعد خرفها، أو تؤكل، أو تباع.*

*وإذا لم تبلغ النصاب فلا زكاة فيها، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(ليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق من التمر صدقة)*

*والوسق الواحد ستون صاعاً بصاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومقدار الصاع كيلوان اثنان وأربعون غراما، فيكون النصاب ستمائة واثني عشر كيلو (612)* 

*ومقدار الزكاة نصف العشر، لأنها تسقى بالماء المستخرج من الآبار أو من البحر، لكن بمؤونة إخراج وتحلية وتصفية، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:** (فيما سقت السماء والعيون، أو كان عثريا العشر، وفيما سقي بالنضح نصف العشر)* *رواه البخاري.*

*وليس في الفسائل زكاة، ولكن إذا بيعت بالدراهم وحال على ثمنها الحول وجبت زكاته.*

*وليس في النخيل التي تغرس لبيع الفسائل زكاة.* 

*وما بيع من ثمر النخل التي في البيوت تخرج زكاته من قيمته، وما أكل رطبا تخرج زكاته رطبا من النوع الوسط إذا كان كثيرا في النخل،وما بقي حتى يتمر تخرج زكاته تمرا.* *(مجموع فتاويه 57/18)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وقفات مع الأشهر الحرم :*

* 1⃣ تعيين الأشهر الحرم واختيارها هو مظهر من مظاهر كمال حكمة الله وعلمه: ﴿**وَرَبُّكَ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيَخْتَارُ مَا كَانَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ﴾**[القصص: 68] ، وهذه الأشهر هي: ذو القَعدة، وذو الحِجة، ومحرم، ورجب.* 
*
 وقد ورد ذكرها في القرآن مجملاً، ونص النبي ﷺ في الحديث المتفق عليه عن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه. قال تعالى:* *﴿إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ﴾**[التوبة: 36].*
* وقوله تعالى:* *﴿فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ﴾** أي لا تظلموها بالمعاصي ولا القتال ،وذلك تعظيماً لأمرها ،وتغليظاً للذنب فيها.* 
* وقوله تعالى:* *﴿ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ﴾** أي أن تحريم هذه الأشهر الأربعة الحرم هو الدين المستقيم: دينُ إبراهيم وإسماعيل وقد كانت العرب تعظم هذه الأشهر فغيّر بعضهم وبدّل بتأخيرها عن موعدها فيؤخرون تحريم محرم إلى صفر،وهكذا تحايلاً على حرمات الله.* 

* 2⃣ ومن تعظيم المؤمن لربه أن يعظم ما عظمه سبحانه، بل هو من أمارات خيريته وتقواه:* *﴿وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ حُرُمَاتِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ﴾**[الحج: 30]،* *﴿وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ﴾**[الحج: 32] وإذا كان أهل الجاهلية يعظمون هذه الأشهر بترك القتال فيها، وعدم التعرض لمن قاتلهم؛ فإن المؤمن بالله ورسوله أولى بتعظيمها -لا تقليدا، بل- تعبداً واتباعاً.* 

* 3⃣ ومن أعظم دلالات تحريم هذه الأشهر عند المسلم: الكف فيها عن المعاصي كلها، فإن ارتكاب المعاصي لا ريب أنه ظلم للنفس، وقد قال الله عن هذه الأشهر بخصوصها:* *﴿فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ﴾.** قال قتادة:** الظلم في الأشهر الحرم أعظم خطيئة ووزرا فيما سواها، وإن كان الظلم على كل حال عظيما، لكن الله يعظم من أمره ما يشاء.* 

* 4⃣ ومما تُعظّم به الأشهر الحرم:* *الازدياد من العمل الصالح،* *فللزمان الفاضل ميزة على غيره، لذا كان بعض السلف يكثرون من صومها،كما ذكره ابن رجب. - ومن قصرت همّته عن الازدياد من العمل الصالح في الأشهر الحرم؛ فليرحم نفسه بالكف عن المعاصي.* 

*** تنبيه: السيئات لا تضاعف كمية لا في الأشهر الحرم ولا غيرها، لكنها تعظم من حيث الكيفية.* 
*رزقنا الله جميعا تعظيم أمره ونهيه، والله الموفق.*


*قناة د.عمر المقبل* http://cutt.us/Nnw4

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فقه الخوف والرجاء**في الصحيحين في قصة رجل*
*(لم يعمل حسنة أوصى بنيه أن يحرقوه ويذروه في البحر والبر وقال: فوالله لئن قدر علي ربي ليعذبني عذابا ما عذبه أحدا، ثم قال الله له: لم فعلت هذا؟ قال: من خشيتك يا رب وأنت أعلم، فغفر له)*

*قال الزهري بعد هذا الحديث: وحدثني حميد، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:* *(دخلت امرأة النار في هرة ربطتها، فلا هي أطعمتها، ولا هي أرسلتها تأكل من خشاش الأرض)**.* 

* ثم قال الزهري: ذلك** لئلا يتكل رجل، ولا ييأس رجل.*

*قال النووي:* *معناه: أنه لما ذكر الحديث الأول خاف أن سامعه يتكل على ما فيه من سعة الرحمة وعظم الرجاء فضم إليه حديث الهرة الذي فيه من التخويف ضد ذلك، ليجتمع الخوف والرجاء، وهذا معنى قوله: (لئلا يتكل ولا ييأس).* 

* وهكذا معظم آيات القرآن العزيز يجتمع فيها الخوف والرجاء، وكذا قال العلماء: يستحب للواعظ أن يجمع في موعظته بين الخوف والرجاء، لئلا يقنط أحد ولا يتكل، قالوا: وليكن التخويف أكثر، لأن النفوس إليه أحوج، لميلها إلى الرجاء والراحة والاتكال، وإهمال بعض الأعمال.** (شرح مسلم 72/17)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أدب وتربية واتباع
في صحيح مسلم: (باب استحباب السلام على الصبيان)
 عن سيار قال: كنت أمشي مع ثابت البناني، فمر بصبيان فسلم عليهم، وحدث ثابت أنه كان يمشي مع أنس، فمر بصبيان فسلم عليهم، وحدث أنس أنه كان يمشي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (فمر بصبيان فسلم عليهم)

قال النووي:
فيه استحباب السلام على الصبيان المميزين، والندب إلى التواضع وبذل السلام للناس كلهم، وبيان تواضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم وكمال شفقته على العالمين. 

واتفق العلماء على استحباب السلام على الصبيان، ولو سلم على رجال وصبيان فرد السلام صبي منهم هل يسقط فرض الرد عن الرجال؟ فيه وجهان لأصحابنا: أصحهما يسقط. (شرح مسلم 149/14)

 وفيه تربية لهم على السنن الشرعية. 

فائدة: هذا الإسناد يسمى في مصطلح الحديث: (المسلسل) وهو: الحديث الذي اتفق رجاله وتتابعوا على صفة واحدة، أو حال واحدة، سواء أكانت قولية أو كانت فعلية.*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* موقف لطيف فيه شحذ للهمة*
https://telegram.me/fiiqh/476

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قاعدة في النفي*
*  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
 النفي يكون أولا لنفي الوجود، ثم لنفي الصحة، ثم لنفي الكمال. 

 فإذا جاء نص في الكتاب أو السنة فيه نفي لشيء؛ فالأصل أن هذا النفي لنفي وجود ذلك الشيء، 
فإن كان موجودا فهو نفي الصحة، ونفي الصحة نفي للوجود الشرعي، 
فإن لم يمكن ذلك بأن صحت العبادة مع وجود ذلك الشيء، صار النفي لنفي الكمال لا لنفي الصحة.

-مثال نفي الوجود: «لا خالق للكون إلا الله». 
-مثال نفي الصحة: «لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بأم الكتاب». 
-ومثال نفي الكمال: «لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه». (الشرح الممتع 158/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مغفرة بعمل يسير*

*في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(بينما رجل يمشي بطريق، وجد غصن شوك على الطريق فأخره، فشكر الله له فغفر له).* 

*قال ابن عبد البر:*
*في هذا الحديث من الفقه أن نزع الأذى من الطرق من أعمال البر، وأن أعمال البر تكفر السيئات، وتوجب الغفران والحسنات.* 

*ولا ينبغي للعاقل المؤمن أن يحتقر شيئا من أعمال البر، فربما غفر له بأقلها.* 

*ألا ترى إلى ما في هذا الحديث، من أن الله شكر له إذ نزع غصن الشوك عن الطريق فغفر له ذنوبه؟!* 

*وقال الحكيم:*
*ومتى تفعل الكثير من الخير
إذا كنت تاركا لأقله*
*(التمهيد 22/12)*

*وفي مقابل ذلك فليحذر من أذية المسلمين برمي المخلفات في أماكن تنزههم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

‏*متى يستفتي الشخص قلبه؟*

**من المفاهيم الخاطئة حول حديث:* *(استفت قلبك)**، نشر ذلك على أن مرد الأحكام الشرعية لاستفتاء القلب، فما عده صحيحاً عمل به وإلا رده، من غير نظر في الأدلة!* 

*ولو كان الأمر كذلك لعطلت نصوص الوحي، فلا يحتاج الشخص إلا ليستفتي قلبه لينظر هل هو حرام أو مباح!* 

** بينما نصوص العلماء في شرح الحديث على خلاف ما يروم هؤلاء من فتح الباب لأذواقهم ترد وتقبل ما شاءت.* 

** قال ابن رجب:*
*و**قوله في حديث وابصة وأبي ثعلبة: «وإن أفتاك المفتون» يعني: أن ما حاك في صدر الإنسان فهو إثم، وإن أفتاه غيره بأنه ليس بإثم فهذه مرتبة ثانية، وهو أن يكون الشيء مستنكرا عند فاعله دون غيره، وقد جعله أيضاً إثماً.* 

*وهذا إنما يكون إذا كان صاحبه ممن شرح صدره بالإيمان، وكان المفتي يفتي له بمجرد ظن أو ميل إلى هوى من غير دليل شرعي، فأما ما كان مع المفتي به دليل شرعي، فالواجب على المستفتي الرجوع إليه، وإن لم ينشرح له صدره، وهذا كالرخصة الشرعية.** (جامع العلوم والحكم 2/ 102)*

** وقال القرطبي:*
*(**استفت قلبك وإن أفتوك**)* *هذا إنما يصح ممن نوَّر الله قلبه بالعلم، وزين جوارحه بالورع، بحيث يجد للشبهة أثرًا في قلبه.*

*كما يحكى عن كثير من سلف هذه الأمَّة، كما نقل عنهم في "الحلية" و"صفة الصفوة"، وغيرهما من كتب ذلك الشأن. (المفهم 14/ 112)*

**قال ابن القيم:* *ولا تخلصه فتوى المفتي من الله إذا كان يعلم أن الأمر في الباطن بخلاف ما أفتاه، كما لا ينفعه قضاء القاضي له بذلك.* 

*والمفتي والقاضي في هذا سواء، ولا يظن المستفتي أن مجرد فتوى الفقيه تبيح له ما سأل عنه إذا كان يعلم أن الأمر بخلافه في الباطن، سواء تردد أو حاك في صدره، لعلمه بالحال في الباطن، أو لشكه فيه، أو لجهله به، أو لعلمه جهل المفتي أو محاباته في فتواه أو عدم تقييده بالكتاب والسنة أو لأنه معروف بالفتوى بالحيل والرخص المخالفة للسنة وغير ذلك من الأسباب المانعة من الثقة بفتواه. (أعلام الموقعين 4/ 195)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تشبيه شديد من النبي لحال هؤلاء**** *بعض الرجال والنساء يتحدثون عند أصحابهم بأمورهم**الخاصة* *حتى في الفراش. 

وقد زجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك وشبهه بقوله: (إن مثل من فعل ذلك مثل شيطان وشيطانة لقي أحدهما صاحبه بالسكة [الطريق] فقضى حاجته منها والناس ينظرون إليه)، حسنه الألباني. 

* قال المُناوي: فهذا مثل هذا في القبح والتحريم، والقصد بالحديث التحذير من ذلك، وبيان أنه من أمهات المحرمات الدالة على الدناءة وسفساف الأخلاق. (فيض القدير 315/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*طرفة ولطيفة فقهية*
** لو ماتت امرأة وجنينها يضطرب في بطنها فإن أمكن إخراجه من محله فعل اتفاقاً،* 
*وإن لم يمكن فلا تدفن ما دام حياً،* 
*واختلف هل تبقر بطنها لإخراجه حيث رجي خروجه حياً وهو قول سحنون، وعزي لأشهب أيضاً،* 
*وقيل: لا تبقر، وهو قول ابن القاسم.* 

*ووقعت في زمنهما وسئلا عنها فأفتى أشهب بالبقر، وأفتى ابن القاسم بعدمه،*

*فعملوا فيها بكلام أشهب،* 
*فخرج الجنين حياً، وكبر وصار عالماً يعلم العلم، ويتبع قول أشهب ويدع قول ابن القاسم.** (الفواكه الدواني ص302)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حمّل -على جوالك- كتاب:* 

*"انتشار الأحاديث الضعيفة عبر وسائل الاتصال الحديثة: الأسباب. المظاهر، العلاج"* 

*‏* http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=books_inner&show_id=255

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*يلقى ربه وقد ترك فريضة من فرائضه!*
** قال ابن قدامة:**من وجب عليه الحج، وأمكنه فعله، وجب عليه على الفور، ولم يجز له تأخيره.*
*وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة، ومالك، قال الله تعالى: (**ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا**)، والأمر على الفور.*
*وروي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: (**من أراد الحج فليتعجل**)، رواه الإمام أحمد، وفي رواية: (**فإنه قد يمرض المريض، وتضل الضالة، وتعرض الحاجة**).* 
*(المغني 232/3)*
*
 والمتابعة بين الحج والعمرة سبب لمحو الذنوب وزوال الفقر، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة.* 
*ومن الحرمان أن يستطيع الشخص الحج ثم يؤجل فريضة من فرائض الله لم يؤدها، وقد توافيه المنيّة فيلقى ربه وهو قد قصر في المبادرة إليها.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بوب البخاري: (باب التبسم والضحك)*

*� وأورد فيه مجموعة أحاديث فيها تبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وضحكه، منها حديث جرير قال:* *ما حجبني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ أسلمت، ولا رآني إلا تبسم.* 

*� وروى الإمام أحمد والترمذي عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن جزء قال:*
*ما رأيت أحدا أكثر تبسما من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* *(صححه الألباني)*

*� وأخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن** تبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة.*

*� فمن أسباب سعادتك تربية نفسك على أن يكون التبسم سجية لك مع من حولك، وفيه اتباع لهدي المصطفى وصدقة تؤجر عليها.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتب مفيدة في عشر ذي الحجة ينبغي للإمام أو المؤذن أن يعتني بالتحديث على جماعة المسجد، فالنفوس مقبلة متهيئة في هذا الوقت، وهي فرصة للتذكير والتعليم.

وهذه كتب مناسبة للقراءة الفردية وللقراءة على جماعة المسجد 
*
** أحاديث عشر ذي الحجة أحكام وآداب، للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان* 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5371

* التحقيق والإيضاح لكثير من مسائل الحج والعمرة، للشيخ: ابن باز* 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7602

**أحكام الأضحية والذكاة، للشيخ: ابن عثيمين* 
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/58.htm

**فتاوى الحج والعمرة والزيارة*
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3204

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ﻻ اله اﻻ الله
اختر لغة صاحبك الأجنبي
وأرسلهاله
فربما يسلم على يديك وتأخذ أجره ومن يسلم من ذراريه وعلى يديه
دعوة بالحسنى:
الكتاب الذي أسلم بسببه العديد من الناس 

الدليل المصور الموجز لفهم الإسلام
**✅اللغة الانجليزية*
http://cutt.us/FaUVk
*✅اللغة العربية*
http://cutt.us/5qFHB
*✅اللغة البلغارية*
http://cutt.us/12J7F
*✅اللغة البنغالية*
http://cutt.us/mQzAO
*✅اللغة التشيكية*
http://cutt.us/CYQYj
*✅اللغة الدنماركية*
http://cutt.us/Apfy
*✅اللغة الألمانية*
http://cutt.us/pAkr
*✅اللغة اليونانية*
http://cutt.us/9ZvUT
*✅اللغة الإسبانية*
http://cutt.us/gEttT
*✅اللغة الإستونية*
http://cutt.us/Irn8y
*✅اللغة الفارسية*
http://cutt.us/MblU
*✅اللغة الفرنسية*
http://cutt.us/4AMRR
*✅اللغة الهنجارية*
http://cutt.us/dJ9pT
*✅اللغة الأرمينية*
http://cutt.us/ufHWW
*✅اللغة الإندونيسية*
http://cutt.us/MHzKZ
*✅اللغة الايسلندية*
http://cutt.us/SOP5j
*✅اللغة الإيطالية*
http://cutt.us/FRczn
*✅اللغة اليابانية*
http://cutt.us/o8NuC
*✅اللغة الجورجية*
http://cutt.us/nF8QZ
*✅اللغة الكورية*
http://cutt.us/oGi1J
*✅اللغة المقدونية*
http://cutt.us/WDSgl
*✅اللغة المنغولية*
http://cutt.us/DmdbX
*✅لغة الملايو*
http://cutt.us/e8cwC
*✅اللغة النيبالية*
http://cutt.us/uMtU
*✅اللغة الهولندية*
http://cutt.us/yZm3
*✅اللغة البولندية*
http://cutt.us/WPtv
*✅اللغة البرتغالية*
http://cutt.us/zEpDo
*✅اللغة الرومانية*
http://cutt.us/ULieu
*✅اللغة النرويجية*
http://cutt.us/KDb6C
*✅اللغة السلوفانية*
http://cutt.us/oTziR
*✅اللغة السواحيلية*
http://cutt.us/eqbtP
*✅اللغة الألبانية*
http://cutt.us/aN6Me
*✅اللغة الفلبينية*
http://cutt.us/tIEE
*✅اللغة السويدية*
http://cutt.us/Ei3Zr
*✅لغة التليجو*
http://cutt.us/B89MB
*✅اللغة التايلاندية*
http://cutt.us/Yjs3
*✅اللغة التاميلية*
http://cutt.us/ZD4g
*✅اللغة الأوكرانية*
http://cutt.us/ah7BO
*✅اللغة الصينية*
http://cutt.us/HvEkB
*✅اللغة الفنلندية*
http://cutt.us/lzT4Y
*✅اللغة التركية*
http://cutt.us/3qQg
*✅لغة البوسنة*
http://cutt.us/R1EBZ
*✅لغة الهوسا*
http://cutt.us/ionl
*✅اللغة العبرية*
http://cutt.us/DARcq
*✅اللغة الفيتنامية*
http://cutt.us/L8Dne
*✅اللغة الفولانية*
http://cutt.us/Wq6jN
*✅اللغة الصربية*
http://cutt.us/kE2ac
*✅اللغة الكندية*
http://cutt.us/yApEV
*✅اللغة السنهالية*
http://cutt.us/Njlnh
*✅اللغة الروسية*
http://cutt.us/6Ohy
*--*
www.islamland.com

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عذاب أليم وبركة زائلة*
**في صحيح البخاري: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *رأيت الليلة رجلين أتياني، فأخرجاني إلى أرض مقدسة، فانطلقنا حتى أتينا على نهر من دم فيه رجل قائم وعلى وسط النهر رجل بين يديه حجارة، 

فأقبل الرجل الذي في النهر، فإذا أراد الرجل أن يخرج رمى الرجل بحجر في فيه، فرده حيث كان، فجعل كلما جاء ليخرج رمى في فيه بحجر، فيرجع كما كان، فقلت ما هذا؟ فقال: (الذي رأيته في النهر آكل الربا)* 

**قال الإمام مالك: تصفحت كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، فلم أر شيئاً أشر من الربا، وقد آذن الله فيه لآكله بالحرب من الله ورسوله. (تفسير القرطبي 364/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من آفات النفس التي تمنع التوفيق دخول العجب عليها، فباب النجاح الأكبر توفيق الله لعبده وإعانته له.*
*وربما أعجب العبد بنفسه فأراه الله ضعفه في أوضح الأمور*

*قال الكسائي: صليت بهارون الرشيد فأعجبتني قراءتي فغلطت في آية ما أخطأ فيها صبي قط، أردت أن أقول: {**لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ**}، فقلت: لعلهم يرجعين.* 

**فإن جمع مع العجب ازدراء لغيره وكبراً عليه وسخرية به زاد حظه من الحرمان، وابتلي من حيث لا يحتسب* 

** ومن مواقف الإمام الكسائي في هذا أيضاً: أنه اجتمع هو واليزيدي عند هارون الرشيد، فحضرت صلاة فقدموا الكسائي يصلي فأرتج عليه قراءة {**قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ**}، فقال اليزيدي: قراءة {**قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ**} ترتج على قارئ الكوفة!* 

*قال: فحضرت صلاة، فقدموا اليزيدي فأرتج عليه في الحمد، فلما سلم قال:*
*احفظ لسانك لا تقول فتبتلى*
*إن البلاء موكل بالمنطق*
*(معرفة القراء الكبار ص75)* 

*- معنى أُرتج عليه: استغلقت عليه القراءة والتبست عليه.* 

*فسخر منه كيف يلتبس عليه في قراءة سورة قصيرة وهو من القراء الكبار.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الزيادة في الصلاة ما يبطل منها وما لا يبطل*
** قال ابن قدامة:*
*الزيادات على ضربين:*
*1-* *زيادة أفعال.*
*2-* *وزيادة أقوال.*

*فزيادات الأفعال قسمان:** 
-**أحدهما، زيادة من جنس الصلاة، مثل أن يقوم في موضع جلوس، أو يجلس في موضع قيام، أو يزيد ركعة أو ركناً، فهذا تبطل الصلاة بعمده، ويسجد لسهوه، قليلاً كان أو كثيراً؛** لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:(**إذا زاد الرجل أو نقص فليسجد سجدتين**)، رواه مسلم.* 

*-**والثاني، من غير جنس الصلاة، كالمشي والحك والتروح، فهذا تبطل الصلاة بكثيره، ويعفى عن يسيره، ولا يسجد له، ولا فرق بين عمده وسهوه.*

**الضرب الثاني،* *زيادات الأقوال،** وهي قسمان أيضاً:*

*-أحدهما:** ما يبطل عمده الصلاة، كالسلام وكلام الآدميين، فإذا أتى به سهواً فسلم في غير موضعه سجد، وإن تكلم في الصلاة سهوا، فهل تبطل الصلاة به أو يسجد للسهو؟ على روايتين.*

*-القسم الثاني،* *ما لا يبطل عمده الصلاة، وهو نوعان: أحدهما أن يأتي بذكر مشروع في الصلاة في غير محله، كالقراءة في الركوع والسجود، والتشهد في القيام والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التشهد الأول وما أشبه ذلك، إذا فعله سهواً فهل يشرع له سجود السهو؟* 

*على روايتين، إحداهما، لا يشرع له سجود؛ لأن الصلاة لا تبطل بعمده، فلم يشرع السجود لسهوه، كترك سنن الأفعال. (المغني 23/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الكسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها، ألقاها:
نايف بن محمد اليحيى 


وقد يقع كسوف غداً في الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحاً تقريباً في بعض المناطق في المملكة، ويراعى فارق التوقيت في غيرها. 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...8&d=1472681369

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما يجتنبه المضحي*** قال ابن رجب:* *من دخل عليه العشر وأراد أن يضحي، فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئاً، كما روت ذلك أم سلمة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 

*خرج حديثها مسلم، وأخذ بذلك الشافعي وأحمد وعامة فقهاء الحديث. (لطائف المعارف ص271)* 

** قال ابن قدامة:* *عليه أن يترك قطع الشعر وتقليم الأظفار، فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى، ولا فدية فيه إجماعاً، سواء فعله عمداً أو نسياناً. (المغني 437/9)*

** (والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم). (شرح مسلم للنووي 138/13)*

** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:** فأما الذي يضحى عنه فلا حرج عليه.* 

*وعلى هذا فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يضحي عنه وعن أهل بيته أضحية واحدة كما هي السنة؛ فإن أهل البيت لا يلزمهم أن يمسكوا عن الشعر والظفر والبشرة، وإنما الذي يلزمه هو المضحي الذي هو الأب. (اللقاء الشهري 63)*

** فمن أراد الأضحية فليبادر بحلق ما يحتاج إليه قبل غروب شمس آخر يوم من ذي القعدة.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال النووي: قال إبراهيم المروزي وغيره من أصحابنا: حكم أجزاء البدن كلها حكم الشعر والظفر، ودليله الرواية السابقة: (**فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا**)، والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم. (شرح مسلم 138/13)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*إحياء سنة التكبير*
*كان ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق في العشر فيكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أفضل أيام الدنيا* *- قال الله تعالى: (**ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات**)، قال ابن كثير: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الأيام المعلومات: أيام العشر، وعلقه البخاري عنه بصيغة الجزم به.* 

*-وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه) قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: (ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل يخرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع بشيء**)، رواه البخاري.* 

*-وبالجملة، فهذا العشر قد قيل:* *إنه أفضل أيام السنة، كما نطق به الحديث، ففضله كثير على عشر رمضان الأخير؛ لأن هذا يشرع فيه ما يشرع في ذلك، من صيام وصلاة وصدقة وغيره، ويمتاز هذا باختصاصه بأداء فرض الحج فيه**.*

*وقيل: ذاك أفضل لاشتماله على ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر.*

*وتوسط آخرون فقالوا: أيام هذا أفضل، وليالي ذاك أفضل،وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة. (تفسير ابن كثير 5/ 415)*


*- قال ابن حجر: واستدل بحديث: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه)، على فضل صيام عشر ذي الحجة لاندراج الصوم في العمل.*

*والذي يظهر أن السبب في امتياز عشر ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيه، وهي: الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره. (فتح الباري 2/460)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* كان سعيد بن جبير وهو الذي روى حديث (فضل العشر) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما* *إذا دخل العشر اجتهد اجتهادا حتى ما يكاد يقدر عليه.* 

* وروي عنه أنه قال:* *لا تطفئوا سرجكم ليالي العشر تعجبه العبادة**. (لطائف المعارف ص263) يشير إلى قيام الليل.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*♦بيان وتبيان عن حقيقة مؤتمر الشيشان♦*

http://dorar.net/article/1931

*✍ للشيخ علوي بن عبدالقادر السقاف*
*المشرف العام على مؤسسة الدرر السنية*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بمن أراد أن يضحي**�� قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*الإمساك عن الأخذ من الشعر والظفر من حين نية الأضحية، وإذا نوى الأضحية أثناء العشر أمسك عن ذلك من حين نيته، ولا إثم عليه فيما أخذه قبل النية.* *(من كتابه: أحكام الأضحية والذكاة)*

*�� وقال أيضاً:* *أحكام الأضحية تتعلق بالموكِّل، بمعنى أن الإنسان إذا وكل شخصاً يذبح أضحيته فإن أحكام الأ**ضحية تكون متعلقة بالموكِّل لا بالوكيل، فلا يلزم الوكيل تجنب الأخذ من الشعر والظفر والبشرة. (مجموع فتاويه 155/25)*

*�� وقال أيضاً:* *من أراد أن يضحي بوصية، فإن هذا ليس مضحيا في الحقيقة، ولكنه نائب عن غيره، فلا يتعلق به حكم الأضحية، ولهذا لا يثاب على هذه الأضحية ثواب المضحي، وإنما يثاب عليها ثواب المحسن الذي أحسن إلى أمواته، وقام بتنفيذ وصاياهم.** (مجموع فتاويه 140/25)*

*�� وسئل رحمه الله:* *كيف يعمل من أراد أن يضحي في بلده وهو حاج وما يترتب عليه؟*

*فأجاب بقوله: يفعل كل ما يفعله الناس إلا تقليم الأظفار ونتف الإبط وأخذ الشارب وحلق العانة، فهذه يفعلها قبل أن يدخل شهر ذي الحجة ما دام قد عرف أنه سوف يضحي، وأما حلق الرأس أو*
*تقصيره في الحج أو في العمرة فهذا لا يضر حتى وإن كان يريد الحج فلا بأس، لأن هذا نسك فلابد من فعله. (مجموع فتاويه 150/25)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

لفتة مهمة حول محظورات الإحرام 

* قال النووي: وربما ارتكب بعض العامة شيئا من هذه المحرمات وقال: أنا أفدي، متوهماً أنه بالتزام الفدية يتخلص من وبال المعصية، وذلك خطأ صريح وجهل قبيح. 


فإنه يحرم عليه الفعل فإذا خالف أثم ولزمته الفدية، وليست الفدية مبيحة للإقدام على فعل المحرم. 


ومن فعل شيئًا مما يحكم بتحريمه فقد أخرج حجه عن أن يكون مبروراً. (الإيضاح ص188)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عن داود أنه قال: قلت لسعيد بن المسيب:* *يا أبا محمد، لأيهما الأجر أللحاج أم للمحجوج عنه؟** فقال سعيد:**إن الله تعالى واسع لهما جميعا.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*رزقكم الله أيها المشتركون الكرام حجا إلى بيته مبرورا*
*{**وأذن في الناس بالحج**} قال ابن كثير: أي: ناد في الناس داعيا لهم إلى الحج.*

*فذكر أنه قال:** يا رب، وكيف أبلغ الناس وصوتي لا ينفذهم؟ فقيل: ناد وعلينا البلاغ.*

*فقام على مقامه، وقيل: على الحجر، وقيل: على الصفا، وقال: يا أيها الناس، إن ربكم قد اتخذ بيتا فحجوه، فيقال: إن الجبال تواضعت حتى بلغ الصوت أرجاء الأرض، وأسمع من في الأرحام والأصلاب، وأجابه كل شيء سمعه من حجر ومدر وشجر، ومن كتب الله أنه يحج إلى يوم القيامة: "لبيك اللهم لبيك".*

*هذا مضمون ما روي عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، وعكرمة، وسعيد بن جبير، وغير واحد من السلف.* 

*وهذه الآية كقوله تعالى إخبارا عن إبراهيم عليه السلام، حيث قال في دعائه: {**فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم**}، فليس أحد من أهل الإسلام إلا وهو يحن إلى رؤية الكعبة والطواف، فالناس يقصدونها من سائر الجهات والأقطار.(تفسير ابن كثير 5/414)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ملخص إجابة مفيدة للشيخ د. عمر المقبل عن حكم الأضحية خارج البلاد* *للمضحي ثلاثة أحوال:*
** الحال الأولى:** من ليس عنده إلا أضحية واحدة فقط، فهذا لا ينبغي له أن يخرجها خارج البلاد ألبتة، إذْ الأصل في هذه الشعيرة أن يباشرها المكلف بنفسه أو يحضر من يباشرها، ويظهر ذلك، تعظيماً لهذه الشعيرة، وتربيةً لمن تحت يده ومن حوله على ذلك.* 

** الحال الثانية:** أن يكون عنده أكثر من أضحية، سواءٌ كانت له، أم كان وصياً عليها، فمثل هذا لو ذبح أضحيةً واحدة، فقد أصاب صاحبه السّنة في ذلك، وأتى بالمشروع من إظهار الشعيرة، فله أن ينقل ما شاء منها خارج البلاد ما لم ينص الموصي على تعيين محلها.*

** الحال الثالثة:** أن يجتمع آل الرجل وأقاربه ـ من أبناء وإخوان ـ في مكان معتاد لهم يذبحون فيه الأضاحي، وقد يكون مجموع ما يذبح في هذا المكان خمسٌ أو عشرٌ، فهؤلاء في حكم الحال الثانية، فلو دفع بعضهم أضحيته إلى الخارج، فلا حرج عليه.*

** بقية تفصيل الإجابة هنا*
http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=fatw...r&show_id=1463

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*"صفة الحج والعمرة بشرح ميسر مع صور وكتابات توضيحية، من الإحرام إلى طواف الوداع"*




*-** وهنا جزّئ على عدة مقاطع على حسب ترتيب الحج*

*(1) أحكام الميقات والإحرام للحج ومحظوراته (المقطع الأول)*




*(2)** ما يفعل الحاج إذا دخل مكة (المقطع الثاني)*




*(3)** أعمال يوم النحر وأيام التشريق (المقطع الثالث)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*معنى الحج المبرور*

*�* *في الصحيحين قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة)*
*�* *(**الحج المبرور**) قيل: هو الذي لا يخالطه شيء من الإثم، ورجحه النووي.* 

*وقال القرطبي:* *الأقوال التي ذكرت في تفسيره متقاربة المعنى، وهي أنه الحج الذي وفيت أحكامه، ووقع موقعا لما طلب من المكلف على الوجه الأكمل.** (تحفة الأحوذي 586/3)*

*�* *وفي الآية: {**فلا رفث**} قال ابن كثير:* *هو الجماع، وكذلك يحرم تعاطي دواعيه من المباشرة والتقبيل ونحو ذلك، وكذا التكلم به بحضرة النساء.*
*قال ابن عمر:* *الرفث إتيان النساء، والتكلم بذلك: الرجال والنساء إذا ذكروا ذلك بأفواههم.*

*وقوله: {**ولا فسوق**}* 
*قال مقسم وغير واحد، عن ابن عباس:** هي المعاصي.*
*وكذا قال عطاء، ومجاهد، وطاوس، وعكرمة.* 

*وقوله: {**ولا جدال في الحج**} قال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس:* *{ولا جدال في الحج}، المراء والملاحاة، حتى تغضب أخاك وصاحبك، فنهى الله عن ذلك.
**قال إبراهيم النخعي:* *كانوا يكرهون الجدال.* 
*وعن ابن عمر قال: الجدال:* *السباب والمنازعة.** (تفسير ابن كثير 543/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الاشتراك في الأضحية 

* قال ابن قدامة:
وتجزئ البدنة عن سبعة، وكذلك البقرة، وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم. روي ذلك عن علي وابن عمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس وعائشة رضي الله عنهم. 


قال أحمد: ما علمت أحدا إلا يرخص في ذلك، إلا ابن عمر.


عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: نحرنا بالحديبية مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البدنة عن سبعة والبقرة. 


وسواء كان المشتركون من أهل بيت، أو لم يكونوا، مفترضين أو متطوعين، أو كان بعضهم يريد القربة وبعضهم يريد اللحم؛ لأن كل إنسان منهم إنما يجزئ عنه نصيبه، فلا تضره نية غيره في عشره.


ولا بأس أن يذبح الرجل عن أهل بيته شاة واحدة، أو بقرة أو بدنة. (المغني 437/9)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*زينة الحج*** روى أبو داود والترمذي وصححه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(أتاني جبريل، فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالإهلال والتلبية)* 

** ‏عن أيوب قال: رأيت سعيد بن جبير في المسجد يوقظ الحاج ويقول:* *قوموا فلبوا، فإني سمعت ابن عباس يقول: هي زينة الحج.** (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص569)*

** قال أبو حازم: ك**ان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يبلغون الروحاء حتى تبح حلوقهم من التلبية.* 

** قال ابن عبد البر: و**أجمع العلماء على أن السنة في المرأة أن لا ترفع صوتها، وإنما عليها أن تسمع نفسها.* 

*وذكر عبد الرزاق عن سالم قال:* *كان ابن عمر يرفع صوته بالتلبية فلا يأتي الروحاء حتى يصحل صوته.** (التمهيد 242/17)*

*يصحل أي: يكون فيه بحة.* 

** قال سليمان بن يسار:* *السنة عندهم أن المرأة لا ترفع الصوت بالإهلال. رواه سعيد**. (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص597)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فائدة حول التمتع الذي هو أفضل الأنساك*** في صحيح البخاري عن أبي جمرة قال:* *تمتعت في الحج فنهاني ناس، فسألت ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فأمرني، فرأيت في المنام كأن رجلاً يقول لي: حج مبرور، وعمرة متقبلة، فأخبرت ابن عباس فقال: (سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). 

فقال لي: أقم عندي فأجعل لك سهما من مالي، قال شعبة: فقلت: لم؟ فقال: للرؤيا التي رأيت. 
*
** قال ابن حجر: ويؤخذ منه إكرام من أخبر المرء بما يسره، وفرح العالم بموافقته الحق، والاستئناس بالرؤيا لموافقة الدليل الشرعي.*

*وعرض الرؤيا على العالم، والتكبير عند المسرة، والعمل بالأدلة الظاهرة، والتنبيه على اختلاف أهل العلم ليعمل بالراجح منه الموافق للدليل. (فتح الباري 431/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تنبيه جميل للقرافي*
* قال رحمه الله:  
**تنبيه: قال الله تعالى:* *(وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله)* 
*ولم يقل في الصلاة وغيرها: لله، لأنهما -الحج والعمرة- مما يكثر الرياء فيهما جداً، ويدل على ذلك الاستقراء، حتى إن كثيرًا من الحجاج لا يكاد يسمع حديثًا في شيء من ذلك إلا ذكر ما اتفق له أو لغيره في حجه، فلما كانا مظنة الرياء قيل فيهما:* *لله**، اعتناء بالإخلاص. (الذخيرة 174/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتاب مختصر جامع لكثير من مسائل مناسك الحج والعمرة
 والأخطاء القولية والفعلية 
وأسئلة مهمة
للشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 


http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2238

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حتى تنال المغفرة والعتق من النار*
**** قال ابن رجب:*
*من طمع في العتق من النار ومغفرة ذنوبه في يوم عرفة* *فليحافظ على الأسباب التى يرجى بها العتق والمغفرة،**فمنها:* 

*** *صيام ذلك اليوم**، ففي صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده)**، [**وهو سنة لغير الحاج، أما الحاج فلا يصوم ليتقوى على الدعاء**]* 

**** ومنها:* *حفظ جوراحه عن المحرمات في ذاك اليوم،** ففي مسند الإمام أحمد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (**يوم عرفة هذا يوم من ملك فيه سمعه وبصره ولسانه غفر له**)* 

*** *ومنها: الإكثار* *من شهادة التوحيد بإخلاص وصدق**، فإنها أصل دين الإسلام الذي أكمله الله تعالى في ذلك اليوم وأساسه، وفي المسند عن عبد الله بن عمر قال: كان أكثر دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة:* *(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير)*

*وليحذر من الذنوب التي تمنع المغفرة فيه والعتق**. (لطائف المعارف ص283)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ذِكرٌ، 
قال عنه الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله: لو أنفق المسلم ملايين لمعرفته لم يكن ذلك كثيرا. 


* وقد روي حديثان في فضله في يوم عرفة 


https://twitter.com/Naif_ALYahya/sta...07986593603584

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بشارة للحجاج وغيرهم يوم عرفة*
*** * في صحيح مسلم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (**ما من يوم أكثر من أن يعتق الله فيه عبدا من النار من يوم عرفة، وإنه ليدنو ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة، فيقول: ما أراد هؤلاء؟)*

*** * قال ابن عبد البر:* *وهذا يدل على أنهم مغفور لهم، لأنه لا يباهي بأهل الخطايا والذنوب إلا من بعد التوبة والغفران.* *(التمهيد 120/1)*

*** * قال ابن رجب: في الحديث: (**يوم عرفة ويوم النحر وأيام التشريق عيدنا أهل الإسلام وهي أيام أكل وشرب**)، خرجه أهل السنن وصححه الترمذي.* 

*ولهذا لا يشرع لأهل الموسم صوم يوم عرفة، لأنه أول أعيادهم وأكبر مجامعهم، وقد أفطره صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرفة والناس ينظرون إليه.* 

*وروي أنه نهى عن صوم يوم عرفة بعرفة، وروي عن سفيان بن عيينة أنه سئل عن النهي عن صيام يوم عرفة بعرفة فقال:* *لأنهم زوار الله وأضيافه، ولا ينبغي للكريم أن يجوع أضيافه**.* 

*وهذا المعنى يوجد في العيدين وأيام التشريق أيضا. (لطائف المعارف ص279)* 


** وقال مبشراً من لم يتيسر له الحج**: يوم عرفة هو يوم العتق من النار، فيعتق الله من النار من وقف بعرفة، ومن لم يقف بها من أهل الأمصار من المسلمين.* 

*فلذلك صار اليوم الذي يليه عيدا لجميع المسلمين في جميع أمصارهم، من شهد الموسم منهم ومن لم يشهده، لا شتراكهم في العتق والمغفرة. (لطائف المعارف ص276)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال ابن قدامة عن تغطية الوجه للمحرم:* *يباح، روي ذلك عن عثمان بن عفان، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وزيد بن ثابت، وابن الزبير، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، وجابر.
*
*ولم نعرف لهم مخالفا في عصرهم، فيكون إجماعا. (المغني 301/3)، أي: إجماعا من الصحابة، وأما رواية:* *(ولا تخمروا وجهه)** فأعلت بشذوذها.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

برنامج #مناسك : 
(مناسك 8-13) بعنوان : يوم عرفة

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى يجوز الانصراف من مزدلفة؟***** قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*الذي يظهر من السنة أن الدفع من مزدلفة ليس مقيداً بنصف الليل،* *إنما هو مقيد بآخر الليل،* *وكانت أسماء بنت أبي بكر -رضي الله عنها- تقول لغلامها: "**انظر القمر هل غاب؟" فإذا غاب القمر دفعت من مزدلفة**. (اللقاء الشهري 2)*

**** وهذا يكون للضعفة ومن في حكمهم، ومن كان مع حملة أو معه ضعفة فلا بأس أن يمشي معهم،** وإن قدر على الجلوس وتطبيق السنة بحيث يصلي الفجر في مزدلفة ويذكر الله حتى الإسفار فهو أفضل.*

*وأما الأقوياء الذين ليس معهم ضعفة فالأصل وجوب جلوسهم إلى الفجر،* *لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رخص للضعفة فقط.* 

**** يغيب القمر الساعة* *1:40* *كما ذكر الفلكي د. عبدالله المسند.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*نعتذر منكم عن كثرة المسائل هذه الأيام الثلاثة لكثرة أسئلة المشتركين عن أحكام الحج*

*وسترجع الخدمة بعد الحج بإذن الله إلى الطريقة السابقة، وهي موضوع كل يومين.* 

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أعمال يوم النحر

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سنن العيد الثابتة مختصرة:*
*1-* *التكبير إلى دخول الإمام للصلاة، روى الدارقطني وغيره أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان إذا غدا يوم الفطر ويوم الأضحى يجتهد بالتكبير حتى يأتي المصلى، ثم يكبر حتى يخرج الإمام.* 

*2-** أن يؤخر الأكل إلى ما بعد العيد إن كان له أضحية ليأكل من أضحيته*

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم َ**لا يَخْرُجُ يَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ حَتَّى يَطْعَمَ، وََلا يَطْعَمُ يَوْمَ الْأَضْحَى حَتَّى يُصَلِّيَ.*

*3-** ويسن لصاحب الأضحية أن يأكل منها، لقوله تعالى: {* *فكلوا منها وأطعموا**}*
*واستحب بعض العلماء أن يقسمها أثلاثا، ثلث يأكله، وثلث يتصدق به، وثلث يهديه،ولو أكلها أو تصدق بها كاملة فهو جائز.* 

*4-* *التجمل والتطيب (لغير النساء) عند الذهاب للصلاة.*

*5-* *الاغتسال، فقد ثبت عن ابن عمر، ونقل النووي الاتفاق على استحبابه.* 

*6-* *أن يذهب من طريق ويرجع من طريق آخر. (رواه البخاري)*

*7-** كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقوا يوم العيد يقول بعضهم لبعض: (**تقبل الله منا ومنك**) حسنه ابن حجر.*

*وصلاة العيد سنة مؤكدة،* *حتى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الحيض بحضورها، وهذا لغير الحاج.* 

*أما الحاج فلا يصلي العيد، فهو وقت دفعه من مزدلفة إلى منى، ولم يصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العيد، ومن صلاها فلا بأس.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام الأضحية
قال ابن قدامة:
ويسن استسمان الأضحية واستحسانها؛ لقول الله تعالى: {ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب}.

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: تعظيمها استسمانها واستعظامها واستحسانها.

ولأن ذلك أعظم لأجرها، وأكثر لنفعها.

ولا يجزئ في الأضحية غير بهيمة الأنعام، وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم.

[وسن الأضحية المجزئ في] ثني المعز إذا تمت له سنة ودخل في الثانية، 
والبقرة إذا صار لها سنتان ودخلت في الثالثة، 
والإبل إذا كمل لها خمس سنين ودخلت في السادسة.

ويجتنب في الضحايا العوراء البين عورها، والعجفاء التي لا تنقي، والعرجاء البين عرجها، والمريضة التي لا يرجى برؤها، لا نعلم بين أهل العلم خلافا في أنها تمنع الإجزاء. (المغني 439/9)*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*التحلل الأول***** عن عبدالله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه قال: (**إذا رمى الجمرة حل له كل شيء، إلا النساء**)، فيباح له كل محظورات الإحرام ما عدا أن يأتي زوجته، وهذا يجوز بعد التحلل الثاني بطواف الإفاضة مع الرمي والحلق.* 

**** قال ابن قدامة عن التحلل برمي جمرة العقبة فقط: و**هذا قول عطاء، ومالك، وأبي ثور، وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى.* *(المغني 390/3)*

*وهو مروي** عن عمر وعائشة رضي الله عنهم**.* 

**** قال الشيخ ابن باز: التحلل الأول يحصل برمي جمرة العقبة عند جمع من أهل العلم، وهو قول قوي، وإنما الأحوط هو تأخير التحلل الأول حتى يحلق المحرم أو يقصر. (مجموع فتاويه 316/17)*
*
** *ثم قال عن فضيلة الحلق: والحلق أفضل من التقصير،** فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بالمغفرة والرحمة ثلاث مرات للمحلقين، ومرة واحدة للمقصرين.** (مجموع فتاويه 224/16)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تقبل الله ما قدمتموه من عمل* 
*وحقق ما رجيتموه من أمل* 

*عيدكم مبارك*
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير* 
*وتقبل الله مني ومنكم* 

* أخوكم:* *نايف اليحيى*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*التكبير المطلق والمقيد***** قال ابن رجب:*
*وذكر الله في هذه الأيام نوعان:*
*أحدهما: مقيد عقيب الصلوات.*
*والثاني: مطلق في سائر الأوقات.*

*فأما* *النوع الأول**؛ فاتفق العلماء على أنه يُشرع التكبير عقيبَ الصلوات في هذه الأيام في الجملة، وليس فيهِ حديثٌ مرفوع صحيح، بل إنما فيهِ آثارٌ عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم، وعمل المسلمين عليهِ.*

*وهذا مما يدل على أنَّ بعض ما أجمعت الأمة عليهِ لم يُنقل إلينا فيهِ نصٌ صريح عن النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، بل يُكتفى بالعمل به.*

*[المقيد]** يكبر من صلاة الصبح يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من آخر أيام التشريق.*

*وقد حكى الإمام أحمد هذا القول إجماعا من الصحابة، حكاه عن عمر وعلي وابن مسعود وابن عباس.*

*وهذا في حق أهل الأمصار، فأما أهل الموسم فإنهم يكبرون من صلاة الظهر يوم النحر؛ لأنهم قبل ذلك مشتغلون بالتلبية.*

*وحكاه عن سفيان بن عيينة، وقال: هو قول حسن.*
*ويمتد تكبيرهم إلى آخر أيام التشريق.(فتح الباري 23/9)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وقت ذبح الأضحية***** يبدأ من بعد صلاة العيد، ويمتد إلى غروب شمس يوم الثالث عشر، أربعة أيام.* 
**** قال ابن القيم:* 
*أيام النحر**: يوم الأضحى، وثلاثة أيام بعده،* 
*وهو* *مذهب إمام أهل البصرة الحسن، وإمام أهل مكة عطاء بن أبي رباح، وإمام أهل الشام الأوزاعي، وإمام فقهاء أهل الحديث الشافعي، واختاره ابن المنذر**.* 

*ولأن الثلاثة تختص بكونها أيام منى، وأيام الرمي وأيام التشريق، ويحرم صيامها، فهي إخوة في هذه الأحكام. (زاد المعاد 291/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الذبح ليلاً* *** *قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*الذبح في النهار أفضل،* 
*ويجوز في الليل؛ لأن الأيام إذا أطلقت دخلت فيها الليالي،* 
*ولذلك دخلت الليالي في الأيام في الذكر، حيث كانت وقتا له كما كان النهار وقتا له، فكذلك تدخل في الذبح فتكون وقتا له كالنهار.* 
*
ولا يكره الذبح في الليل؛ لأنه لا دليل على الكراهة**. (من كتابه: أحكام الأضحية)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وقال ابن قدامة عن جواز الذبح ليلاً:* 
*وهو رواية عن أحمد، واختيار أصحابنا المتأخرين، وقول الشافعي، وإسحاق، وأبي حنيفة وأصحابه؛* 
*لأن الليل زمن يصح فيه الرمي، فأشبه النهار.** (المغني 454/9)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*{ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات}*
*قال ابن عباس:* *{ليشهدوا منافع لهم}** قال:* *منافع الدنيا والآخرة؛ أما منافع الآخرة** فرضوان الله،* *وأما منافع الدنيا فما يصيبون من** منافع البُدن والربح والتجارات.* 

*وكذا قال مجاهد، وغير واحد:* *إنها منافع الدنيا والآخرة.*
*(تفسير ابن كثير 5/414)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحوال رسول الهدى في الحج**في الحج تجلى** تواضعه* *صلى الله عليه وسلم في قيادته للناس من خلال مواقف وصور شتى كان من أبرزها:*
*** *حجه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان على* *رحل رث، وقطيفة لا تكاد تساوي أربعة دراهم.*

**** ومنها:* 
*إباؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم التميز عن الناس بشيء،** ومن أجلى ما ظهر فيه ذلك: رفضه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يُخَصَّ بماء لم تُجعل فيه الأيدي دون الناس، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين عرض عليه ذلك: (**لا حاجة لي فيه، اسقوني مما يشرب منه الناس**).*

**** ومنها:* 
*إردافه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنهما من عرفة إلى مزدلفة أمام الخلق* *وهو من الموالي**.*

**** ومنها:* 
*تمكن كل أحد من الوصول إليه وقضاء بغيته منه بيسر،** إذ لم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخذ حُجَّاباً يصرفون الناس عنه، ويمنعونهم من مقابلته والتحدث معه.** (أحوال النبي في الحج ص١٣٨)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هل يجوز جمع طواف الإفاضة مع طواف الوداع وجمعهما معا عند إرادة السفر من مكة؟*
** أجاب الشيخ ابن باز:*
*لا حرج في ذلك، لو أن إنساناً أخر طواف الإفاضة فلما عزم على السفر طاف عند سفره بعدما رمى الجمار وانتهى من كل شيء.* 

*فإن* *طواف الإفاضة يجزئه عن طواف الوداع،** وإن طافهما – طواف الإفاضة وطواف الوداع – فهذا خير إلى خير، ولكن متى اكتفى بواحد ونوى طواف الحج أجزأه ذلك. (من موقعه الرسمي)*

** تنبيه:** يجب أن تكون نية الطواف بنية الإفاضة، ويكفي أن يطوف سبعة أشواط، وتجزئ عن الإفاضة والوداع.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية



----------


## فوائد فقهية

*دعاء العودة من الحج والعمرة والطاعة***** في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قفل من غزو أو حج أو عمرة، يكبر على كل شرف من الأرض ثلاث تكبيرات، ثم يقول:* 

*(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، آيبون تائبون عابدون ساجدون، لربنا حامدون، صدق الله وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده)*
*
*** قال ابن عبد البر:* *في هذا الحديث الحض على ذكر الله وشكره للمسافر على أوبته ورجعته وشكر الله تبارك وتعالى والثناء عليه بما هو أهله.** (التمهيد 242/15)*
*
*** قال ابن حجر:* *عند الجمهور يشرع قول ذلك في كل سفر إذا كان سفر طاعة، كصلة الرحم، وطلب العلم، لما يشمل الجميع من اسم الطاعة**.* 

*وقيل:* *يتعدى أيضا إلى المباح لأن المسافر فيه لا ثواب له فلا يمتنع عليه.** (فتح الباري 189/11)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصية الله لمن انتهى من حجه**** *قال تعالى:* *(فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم آباءكم أو أشد ذكرا)* 

**** قال ابن كثير: المقصود منه الحث على كثرة الذكر لله عز وجل.* 

*ثم إنه تعالى أرشد إلى دعائه بعد كثرة ذكره، فإنه مظنة الإجابة، وذم من لا يسأله إلا في أمر دنياه، وهو معرض عن أخراه، فقال: {**فمن الناس من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا وما له في الآخرة من خلاق**}*

*- ومدح من يسأله للدنيا والأخرى، فقال: {**ومنهم من يقول ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار**}* 

*- فجمعت هذه الدعوة* *كل خير في الدنيا، وصرفت كل شر، فإن الحسنة في الدنيا تشمل كل مطلوب دنيوي، من عافية، ودار رحبة، وزوجة حسنة، ورزق واسع، وعلم نافع، وعمل صالح، ومركب هنيء، وثناء جميل، إلى غير ذلك مما اشتملت عليه عبارات المفسرين**.* 
*(تفسير ابن كثير 558/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أخي الحاج، قد رجعت بإذن الله نقيا من الخطايا إن قبل حجك،* *ومن التوفيق أن تتبع ذلك بمحافظة على القربات والطاعات.* 

*ومن الغبن والحرمان أن تدنس صحيفتك بالخطايا بعد أن محيت ونقيت**.*

** وهذه وصية نفيسة للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في دقيقتين لما بعد الحج*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أما لك حاجة إلى الله؟ 
**قال ابن رشد:* 
*الدعاء عبادة من العبادات يؤجر عليها الأجر العظيم،* *أجيبت دعوته فيما دعا به أو لم تجب.*

*لأنه لا يدعو ويجتهد في الدعاء إلا بإيمان صحيح، ونية خالصة، ولن يضيع له ذلك عند الله تعالى، فإن الله عز وجل يقول:* *{وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم}.*
*
قال الإمام مالك:* 
*بينما عروة بن الزبير في المسجد، إذا برجل يصلي، ثم انصرف ولم يدع كثيرا.*

*فدعاه عروة بن الزبير فقال له: أما كانت لك حاجة إلى الله؟ والله إني لأدعو في حوائجي حتى في الملح. (البيان والتحصيل 286/17)*

*قال ابن عبد البر:* 
*وفي الحديث المأثور:** إن الله ليبتلي العبد وهو يحبه ليسمع تضرعه.* 

*وقال الأوزاعي:* 
*يقال: أفضل الدعاء* *الإلحاح على الله والتضرع إليه.*

*وقال محمد بن المنكدر:* 
*قال لي عمر بن عبد العزيز: عليك دين؟ قلت: نعم، قال ففتح لك فيه في الدعاء؟ قلت: نعم، قال: لقد** بارك الله لك في هذا الدين.** (التمهيد 346/5)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أثر النية في سداد القول والعلم قال الإمام أبو يوسف صاحب أبي حنيفة رحمهما الله: (أريدوا بعلمكم الله تعالى، فإني لم أجلس مجلساً قط أنوي فيه أن أتواضع إلا لم أقم حتى أعلوهم، ولم أجلس مجلسا قط أنوي فيه أن أعلوهم إلا لم أقم حتى أفتضح)
(بستان العارفين ص110)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*☘* *هذه بعض الخواطر التي أهمس بها في آذان إخواني المعلمين والمعلمات بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي:*
*‏*
*1⃣ ‏أخي المعلم:
**‏أنت تقوم بأحد وظائف الأنبياء، فالله الله بالصدق والإخلاص، فمتى ما علم الله منك ذلك، بارك في تعليمك، وضاعف مثوبتك، وطيّب غرسك.*

*‏*
*2⃣ ‏الرحمة قبل العلم،** وتأمل ثناء الله على الخضر بقوله: {آتيناه رحمة منا وعلمناه من لدنا علما}، فبالرحمة -مع النصح والحزم-تظفر.* 

*‏*
*3⃣ ‏كنتَ يوماً من الدهر على نفس مقعد تلاميذك..* *فما كنت تحبه من جميل تصرفات أساتذتك فافعله، وما كنتَ تكرهه من ذلك فاجتنبه.* 

*‏*
*4⃣ ‏وصفَ معاوية بن الحكم -رضي الله عنه - النبي ﷺ فقال:* *ما رأيت معلماً أحسن منه**" فاملأ قلبك وعينيك وأذنك من الاطلاع على سيرته قراءةً وسماعا.*

*‏*
*5⃣‏أخي المعلم:*
*‏تذكر أنه لو لم يتخرج على يديك إلا طالب واحد* *ينفع الله به الأمة لكفى**، فإنك شريك في كل نفع يجريه الله على يديك؛ لأنك سبب فيه.*

*‏*
*6⃣ طلابك يقتبسون من سمْتك وأخلاقك أكثر من كلامك، ولا نزال نتذكر أساتذة-جزاهم الله عنا أحسن الجزاء-**بقيت آثار أخلاقهم أكثر من معلوماتهم.**=*


*‏*
*7⃣ ‏علق العلامة السعدي رحمه الله على: {**وأما السائل فلاتنهر**}والمعلم** مأمور بحسن الخلق مع المتعلم،**ومباشرته بالإكرام والتحنن عليه،ففي ذلك معونة له على مقصده.* 


*‏8⃣ نحن جميعا عابرون في هذه الحياة،ولن يبقى إلا ما عملنا،إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر،ولنتذكر أن** طلابنا أمانة، فلننظر كيف سنجيب ربنا إذا سألنا عنها**.*
*
‏أسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على أداء هذه الأمانة، وأن يوفقنا للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح، وأن يقر أعيننا بصلاح ذرياتنا وطلابنا**. آمين.*


*محبكم/ عمر المقبل*
*١٥/ ١٢/ ١٤٣٧هـ*


*قناة د.عمر المقبل* http://cutt.us/Nnw4

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بركة القرآن وفهم معانيه*
****** قال الرازي عن عنايته بالقرآن:*

*نقلت أنواعاً من العلوم النقلية والعقلية، فلم يحصل لي بسبب شيء من العلوم من أنواع السعادات في الدين والدنيا* *مثل ما حصل بسبب خدمة هذا العلم** [يقصد علم تفسير القرآن].* 
*(مفاتيح الغيب 180/13)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قوْت القلب!***** نظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى رجل يصلي، لايتم ركوعه ولاسجوده، ينقر صلاته كما ينقر الغراب، فقال:* *(إن مثل الذي يصلي ولا يتم ركوعه ولاسجوده كمثل الذي يأكل التمرة والتمرتين لا يغنيان عنه شيئا، فأتموا الركوع والسجود**)، حسنه المنذري.* 

*** *قال ابن رجب: المثل المضروب في هذا الحديث في غاية الحسن، فإن الصلاة هي** قوت قلوب المؤمنين وغذاؤها**، بما اشتملت عليه من ذكر الله ومناجاته وقربه، فمن أتم صلاته فقد استوفى غذاء قلبه وروحه.* 

*ومن لم يتم صلاته فلم يستوف قلبه وروحه قوتها وغذاءها، فجاع قلبه وضعف،* 
*وربما مرض أو مات؛ لفقد غذائه، كما يمرض الجسد**. (فتح الباري 162/7)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فرصة لطلب العلم من بيتك وعبر جوالك 

* إعــلان فتح التسجيل في نظام التعليم عن بُعد
https://goo.gl/FohH4X


 يعلن مركز المؤصل العلمي عن فتح باب التسجيل في برنامج نماء التعليمي عبر موقع وتطبيقات البرنامج (الدفعة الثالثة )


* فكرة البرنامج:
-أولاً: المنهجية: تم تحديد المتون التأصيلية -باستشارة نخبة من أهل العلم المختصين- وقمنا بتسجيل دروس مرئية مناسبة في مقدارها, تشرح المتن بطريقة تختلف عن الكتاب وتم تقسيم الكتاب والدرس المرئي إلى مقررات يومية.


- ثانياً: توفير الوسائل التعليمية للطلاب:
- توفير كتب البرنامج في المكتبات ونسخ (pdf) لجميع الكتب المقررة وتقسيماتها اليومية.
- توفير الشرح بصيغ مرئية وصوتية لسماع الدرس أو تحميله.
- وضع نظام بنك الأسئلة وفيه أسئلة الطلاب حول المقرر والإجابة عنها.


- ثالثاً: طريقة الدراسة:
- إتمام المقرر اليومي وهو قراءة قرابة 15 صفحة من الكتاب وسماع درس مدته 15 دقيقة.
- الإجابة عن الواجب اليومي وهو 5 أسئلة من المقرر اليومي.
- المشاركة في المناقشة والمسابقات العلمية الأسبوعية للطالب المرتبط بنظام المجموعات.
- الإجابة عن الاختبار النهائي وعمل بحث مختصر في أحد المواضيع المتلعقة بالكتاب.


-المسارات الدراسية:
- مسار الفرد: مسار مفتوح، ومدة التسجيل والدراسة فيه مفتوحة، يشترك الطالب في المتن ويواصل دراسته دون الارتباط بمجموعة.


-مسار المجموعات: مسار محدد، ومدة الانضمام إليه والدراسة فيه محددة 
بعد التسجيل يمكنك الإشتراك فيه عبر (قائمة المجموعات المفتوحة) في أيقونة مجموعتي.


- يوجد مجموعات خاصة بالنساء


-بداية الدراسة: في مسار المجموعات يبدأ يوم الأحد 24 ذوالحجة 1437هـ الموافق 25 سبتمبر 2016م، وستكون الدراسة 5 أيام في الأسبوع ونتوقف في فترات الاختبارات والإجازات المدرسية.
أما في المسار الفردي الوقت مفتوح للطالب في بدء الدراسة وإتمامها.


-طريقة التسجيل:
التسجيل والدراسة من خلال موقع وتطبيقات برنامج نماء التعليمي من خلال الروابط التالية: 


- الموقع الإلكتروني:
 http://pnamaa.net/pages/Inscription
- تطبيق آندرويد:
https://goo.gl/oAEXyf
- تطبيق آيفون:
https://goo.gl/de9LQp

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كلمة بمناسبة انقضاء الإجازة وبداية العام الدراسي 1437

(ماذا حققت وماذا أعددت؟)..
الشيخ د.خالد بن عثمان السبت

للاستماع:
http://www.khaledalsabt.com/fdownload/9901

����������

للاشتراك في القناة الرسمية للشيخ الدكتور خالد بن عثمان السبت على التليجرام
https://â“£elegram.me/khaled_alsabt*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*رفعتك في منازل الجنة*
*-* *في المسند وأبي داود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (**يقال لصاحب القرآن: اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلك عند آخر آية تقرؤها)*

*-** قال القاري:** (**يقال**) أي: عند دخول الجنة، وتوجه العاملين إلى مراتبهم على حسب مكاسبهم. (**لصاحب القرآن**) أي: من يلازمه بالتلاوة والعمل.* 

*(**اقرأ وارتق**) أي: إلى درجات الجنة، (**كما كنت ترتل**) أي: قراءتك، وفيه إشارة إلى أن الجزاء على وفق الأعمال كمية وكيفية.* 

*(**فإن منزلك عند آخر آية تقرؤها**)، وقد ورد في الحديث: أن درجات الجنة على عدد آيات القرآن، وجاء في حديث: من كان من أهل القرآن فليس فوقه درجة.* 

*فالقراء يتصاعدون بقدرها، قال الداني: وأجمعوا على أن عدد آي القرآن ستة آلاف آية ثم اختلفوا فيما زاد.* 

*قال ابن حجر : ويؤخذ من الحديث أنه لا ينال هذا الثواب الأعظم، إلا من حفظ القرآن وأتقن أداءه وقراءته كما ينبغي له. (مرقاة المفاتيح 1469/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بشرى لمحبي السنة النبوية وعلومها:*
*ابتداء من اليوم الأحد ستنطلق خدمة #**الاستشارات_الحد  ثية* *عبر برنامج #التليجرام ، بحيث ننقل لكم إجابات أصحاب الفضيلة المتخصصين في السنة وعلومها عبر معرف الاستشارات في تويتر:**@consuhadeth* *والتي تأتي في ثلاثة مجالس أسبوعية أثناء العام الدراسي.*

*نأمل متابعتكم ونشركم للرابط :*
https://telegram.me/consuhadeth

*المشرف العام: أ.د.عمر بن عبدالله المقبل*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الكرام الذين أكرمونا باشتراكهم في خدمة فوائد فقهية*
*سعياً في تطوير الخدمة والاستفادة من اقتراحاتكم، فهذه استبانة بعد مرور عام على إطلاق الخدمة نود منكم المشاركة فيها، وهي اختيارات سهلة التعبئة*

https://goo.gl/forms/G7xkADkc4neAdQAg2

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قصة محفزة لطلب العلم
بدأ من الصفر، وحصلت له هذه المعوقات
 ثم كانت هذه النتيجة
<font size="6">https://telegram.me/fiiqh/552

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تخصيص آخر العام الهجري بعبادة معينة لا أصل له،* *ولذلك فالرسائل التي ترسل: (اختم عامك بكذا من العبادات) لا أصل له، وهو من البدع الإضافية.*

*- لكن يذكّر الناس بمحاسبة النفس، فهي مشروعة كل وقت، وعند تغير الأحوال،* *كان عمر رضي الله عنه إذا غربت الشمس ضرب قدمه بالدرة وقال: يا نفس ماذا عملت اليوم؟* 

*- إذا كان للإنسان عبادة يداوم عليها كصيام الأثنين مثلا فوافق نهاية العام فلا بأس أن يصوم لأنه لم يقصد التخصيص.*
*(ما سبق من كلام الشيخ أ.د. سعد الخثلان)*


*والبعض يظن أنه وقت رفع الأعمال وهذا غير صحيح.*

** قال ابن القيم:* 
*
- عمل العام يرفع في شعبان، كما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق أنه شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال. 

- ويعرض عمل الأُسبوع يوم الأثنين والخميس، كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

- ويعرض عمل اليوم في آخره والليلة في آخرها، كما في حديث أبي موسى الذي رواه البخاري.

- ثم إذا انقضى الأجل رفع العمل كله وعرض على الله وطويت الصحف، وهذا عرض آخر.* *(طريق الهجرتين ص٧٥)*

*- وليس وضع التاريخ الهجري وحياً من السماء، وإنما اجتهاد من أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وافقه عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب البركة في الرزق*
*- صلة الرحم:* 
*في الصحيحين: (**من أحب أن يُبسط له في رزقه ويُنسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه**)* 

*- بيان حقيقة السلعة وعيوبها والصدق في البيع والشراء:*
*ففي الصحيحين يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن المتبايعين: (**فإن صدقا وبيّنا بورك لهما في بيعهما، وإن كذبا وكتما محقت بركة بيعهما‏**).*

*- تحري المال الحلال:*
*في صحيح مسلم: (**من يأخذ مالا بحقه يبارك له فيه، ومن يأخذ مالا بغير حقه فمثله، كمثل الذي يأكل ولا يشبع**)*

*- بذل الزكاة والصدقة:*
*(**وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَهُوَ يُخْلِفُهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ**)، وفي الصحيحين يقول الله في الحديث القدسي: (**أنفق أنفق عليك**)*

*- صدق التوكل على الله:*
*ففي المسند: (**لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله، لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير، تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا**)* 

*- ومن أسباب زوال البركة التعامل بالربا**: (**يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا** وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ)*

*- ومن أسباب محقها كثرة الحلف في البيع والشراء مع عدم الصدق:*
*في الصحيحين: (**الحلف منفقة للسلعة، ممحقة للبركة**)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل شهر لصيام التطوع

 في صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان، شهر الله المحرم) � قال البغوي: قوله: (شهر الله المحرم)، نسبه إلى نفسه على جهة التعظيم مع أن الشهور كلها لله، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {ناقة الله وسقياها}. (شرح السنة 341/6)
� قال ابن رجب: التطوع بالصيام نوعان: أحدهما: التطوع المطلق بالصوم، فهذا أفضله المحرم، كما أن أفضل التطوع المطلق بالصلاة قيام الليل. (لطائف المعارف ص34)

� وقد ورد في فضل الصيام ما يبعث الهمم للمبادرة إليه، فمن ذلك ما في المسند أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصيام جُنة، وحصن حصين من النار)،

قال ابن عبد البر: والجُنة الوقاية والستر من النار، وحسبك بهذا فضلا للصائم. (التمهيد 53/19)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ملف خاص بشهر الله المحرم من موقع محبكم:
مقالات.. خطب.. مرئيات.. فتاوى.. صوتيات:


 ⁦ http://almuqbil.com/web/ad/mu7aram/index.php

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال ابن رجب:
اختلف العلماء في أي الأشهر الحرم أفضل، فقال الحسن وغيره:** أفضلها شهر الله المحرم، ورجحه طائفة من المتأخرين.* 
*
وروى وهب بن جرير، عن قرة بن خالد، عن الحسن قال:* *إن الله افتتح السنة بشهر حرام، وختمها بشهر حرام، فليس شهر في السنة بعد شهر رمضان أعظم عند الله من المحرم، وكان يسمى شهر الله الأصم من شدة تحريمه. (لطائف المعارف 34/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

موقع مفيد انطلق اليوم

وهذا رابط الموقع 
http://almohawer.com/


وله تطبيق في الأندرويد والآيفون

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سبعون ألف ملك يستغفرون لك**- عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: (**ما من رجل يعود مريضا ممسيا، إلا خرج معه سبعون ألف ملك يستغفرون له حتى يصبح، وكان له خريف في الجنة.*

*ومن أتاه مصبحا، خرج معه سبعون ألف ملك يستغفرون له حتى يمسي، وكان له خريف في الجنة**».* 

*رواه أبو داود وقال: «أسند هذا عن علي، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير وجه صحيح»، وصححه ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار.* 

*- قال الخطابي:* *(كان له خريف في الجنة)** أي: مخروف من ثمر الجنة، وهذا كحديثه الآخر: (**عائد المريض على مخارف الجنة**).* 

*والمعنى والله أعلم أنه بسعيه إلى عيادة المريض يستوجب الجنة ومخارفها. (معالم السنن 299/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هل تحب أن تحصِّل رفق الله بك؟- في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا فقال: (اللهم، من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه، ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم، فارفق به) 

- قال النووي: هذا من أبلغ الزواجر عن المشقة على الناس، وأعظم الحث على الرفق بهم، وقد تظاهرت الأحاديث بهذا المعنى. (شرح مسلم 213/12)

- قال المُناوي: قوله (فاشقق عليه) أي: أوقعه في المشقة، جزاءاً وفاقاً. 

وهذا دعاء مجاب، وقضيته لا يشك في حقيقتها عاقل ولا يرتاب. (فيض القدير 106/2)

- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
(من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً) يشمل القليل والكثير، حتى مدير المدرسة في مدرسته، والرجل في أهله، وكل من ولي شيئاً فالواجب عليه أن يرفق بمن ولاه الله عليهم، حتى يحصل على هذه الدعوة المباركة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي أن يرفق الله تعالى به. (تعليقه على مسلم 9/231)*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى يكتب الهم بالسيئة حسنة؟**- في صحيح مسلم:*
*(**قالت الملائكة: رب، ذاك عبدك يريد أن يعمل سيئة، وهو أبصر به، فقال: ارقبوه فإن عملها فاكتبوها له بمثلها، وإن تركها فاكتبوها له حسنة، إنما تركها من جراي**)*

*- قال ابن رجب:* *وهذا يدل على أن المراد من قدر على ما هم به من المعصية، فتركه لله تعالى، وهذا لا ريب في أنه يكتب له بذلك حسنة؛ لأن تركه للمعصية بهذا المقصد عمل صالح.*

*فأما إن هم بمعصية، ثم ترك عملها خوفا من المخلوقين، أو مراءاة لهم، فقد قيل:* *إنه يعاقب على تركها بهذه النية؛ لأن تقديم خوف المخلوقين على خوف الله محرم.*

*ومن سعى في حصول المعصية جهده، ثم عجز عنها، فقد عمل بها، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما، فالقاتل والمقتول في النار)، قالوا: يا رسول الله، هذا القاتل، فما بال المقتول؟! قال: (إنه كان حريصاً على قتل صاحبه**) (جامع العلوم والحكم 1045/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...7&d=1476391123

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لطائف مختصرة حول عاشوراء**- قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (**ما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرَّى صيام يوم فضَّله على غيره إلا هذا اليوم يوم عاشوراء**) أخرجه البخاري.* 

*وفي صحيح مسلم: (**صيام يوم عاشوراء، أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله**)*

*- قال الزهري حاضاً على صيامه حتى في السفر: (**رمضان له عدة من أيام أخر، وعاشوراء يفوت**)، ونص أحمد على أنه يستحب أن يصام في السفر. (لطائف المعارف ص52).* 


*- قال ابن حجر: نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنه الآن ليس بفرض، والإجماع على أنه مستحب.* 

*وتأكُّد استحبابه باقٍ، ولا سيما مع استمرار الاهتمام به حتى في عام وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث يقول: (**لئن عشت لأصومن التاسع والعاشر**)، ولترغيبه في صومه وأنه يكفِّر سنة، وأي تأكيد أبلغ من هذا؟! (فتح الباري 4/289).* 


*- قال ابن تيمية: صيام يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة، ولا يكره إفراده بالصوم. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/461).* 

*وقال أيضاً: وتكفير الطهارة والصلاة وصيام رمضان وعرفة وعاشوراء للصغائر فقط. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/428).*

*- من كان في بلد أعلنوا فيه تحديد عاشوراء فإنه يصوم معهم*

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:* 
*صوموا وأفطروا كما يصوم ويفطر أهل البلد الذي أنتم فيه.* 

*- قال ابن رجب:*
*وكل ما روي في فضل الاكتحال في يوم عاشوراء والاختضاب والاغتسال فيه فموضوع لا يصح.*

*وأما التوسعة فيه على العيال فقد روي من وجوه متعددة لا يصح منها شيء.*

*وأما اتخاذه مأتما كما تفعله الرافضة لأجل قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه فيه، فهو من عمل من ضل سعيه في الحياة الدنيا وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا، ولم يأمر الله ولا رسوله باتخاذ أيام مصائب الأنبياء وموتهم مأتماً فكيف بمن دونهم؟! (لطائف المعارف ص52)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قنوات نافعة جديرة بالمتابعة والنشر عبر التلقرام* 

* قناة الشيخ أ.د. عمر المقبل* 
https://telegram.me/dr_omar_almuqbil


* قناة الشيخ د.عبدالله الغفيلي*
https://telegram.me/dr_alghfaily

* قناة: فوائد فقهية نسائية* 
http://cutt.us/1TBl

* قناة تدبر (بإشراف مركز تدبر)*
https://telegram.me/tadabborr

* قناة الاستشارات الحديثية*
http:..o.gl/8uzzQW

* قناة الشيخ د. خالد السبت*
https://telegram.me/khaled_alsabt

* قناة الشيخ فهد الجريوي*
https://telegram.me/aljrewi

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أحوال صيام عاشوراء**- قال ابن رجب:*
*يوم عاشوراء له فضيلة عظيمة، وحرمة قديمة، وقد صامه موسى عليه السلام.* 

*وكان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيامه أربع حالات:*

*الحالة الأولى:** أنه كان يصومه بمكة ولا يأمر الناس بالصوم، ففي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:**كان عاشوراء يوما تصومه قريش في الجاهلية، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصومه.* 

*الحالة الثانية:** أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم المدينة ورأى صيام أهل الكتاب له، وتعظيمهم له، وكان يحب موافقتهم فيما لم يؤمر به، صامه وأمر الناس بصيامه، و**أكد الأمر بصيامه والحث عليه، حتى كانوا يصومونه أطفالهم.* 

*الحالة الثالثة:** أنه لما فرض صيام شهر رمضان، ت**رك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الصحابة بصيام عاشوراء وتأكيده فيه.* 

*الحالة الرابعة:* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عزم في آخر عمره على أن لا يصومه مفرداً، بل يضم إليه يوما آخر، مخالفة لأهل الكتاب في صيامه، ففي صحيح مسلم، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا: يا رسول الله، إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *"فإذا كان العام المقبل إن شاء الله صمنا اليوم التاسع"* 

*قال: فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. (لطائف المعارف ص48)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الحكمة من وجود بعض النصوص التي ظاهرها التعارض أو يستشكل ظاهرها:*
* قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن المعلمي: استشكال النص لا يعني بطلانه، ووجود النصوص التي يستشكل ظاهرها لم يقع في الكتاب والسنة عفواً، وإنما هو أمر مقصود شرعاً.* 

*ليبلو الله تعالى ما في النفوس، ويمتحن ما في الصدور، وييسر للعلماء أبواباً من الجهاد يرفعهم الله به درجات. (الأنوار الكاشفة ص218)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصية نفيسة لطالب العلم*
* قال الإمام الذهبي:*
*تصحيح النية من طالب العلم متعيِّن، فمن طلب الحديث للمكاثرة أو للمفاخرة، أو ليروي، أو ليتناول الوظائف، أو ليُثنى عليه وعلى معرفته فقد خسر.* 

*وإن طلبه لله وللعمل به، وللقربة بكثرة الصلاة على نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولنفع الناس فقد فاز، وإن كانت النية ممزوجة بالأمرين فالحكم للغالب.* 

*وإن كان طلبه لفرط المحبَّة فيه مع قطع النظر عن الأجر وعن بني آدم فهذا كثيرًا ما يعتري طلبة العلوم، فلعل النية أن يرزقها الله بعد.* 

*وأيضًا فمن طلب العلم للآخرة كساه العلمُ خشيةً لله، واستكان وتواضع، ومن طلبه للدنيا تكبَّر به وتكثَّر وتجبر، وازدرى بالمسلمين العامة، وكان عاقبته أمره إلى سفال وحقارة.* 

*فليحتسب المحدث بحديثه؛ رجاء الدخول في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- «**نضَّر الله امرءًا سمع مقالتي فوعاها، ثم أداها إلى من لم يسمعها**» وليبذل نفسه للطلبة الأخيار، لاسيما إذا تفرَّد. (الموقظة ص65)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جدول لمن أراد التدرج في قراءة كتب الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله، مع بيان أفضل طبعة لها*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قائمة جميلة انتقاها بعض طلاب العلم، تشمل 340 كتاباً في مختلف الفنون مع أفضل طبعاتها*

*في علوم الشريعة، وفي الشعر والأدب، وفي الإدارة والتربية وتطوير الذات وغيرها* 

https://t.co/5xcEz06Tpb

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من عنده خادمة أو سائق أو موظف فأخر راتبه أونقص منه بغير حق
**يقول الله في الحديث القدسي: (**ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة .. ورجل استأجر أجيرا فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره**)، رواه البخاري.*

*خصمك رب العالمين فهل تطيق ذلك؟!* 

*وحقوق الخلق الأصل أنها لا تدخل تحت المغفرة يوم القيامة حتى يستوفيها أصحابها.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*‏السنة البعدية للجمعة**- في صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(إذا صليتم بعد الجمعة فصلوا أربعًا).* 

*وفي الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *(كان لا يصلي بعد الجمعة حتى ينصرف، فيصلي ركعتين في بيته)*

*- وقد اختلف في عدد ركعات السنة بعد الجمعة، والذي يظهر من هذه الأقوال أن يقال: ا**لسنة التنويع بين أربع ركعات وركعتين، مع تغليب فعل الأربع ركعات على الاثنتين.* 


*ذلك أن القول يدل على العموم، ومشاهدة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة أو مرتين حكاية حالٍ لا تدل على المواظبة، ولكنه يدل على التنويع؛ فحكاية الحال تفيد الوقوع لا العموم، وفرق بينهما.* 

*فالوقوع لا يفيد الدوام والاستمرار، بخلاف اللفظ الذي يدل على العموم، واسم الشرط:* *(إذا صليتم...)** من ألفاظ العموم، والعموم يفيد الاستمرار، فكلما وقعت الصلاة فلتكن أربعًا.* 

*وعند الجمع بين النصوص نجعل الأربع عامة غالبة؛ لدلالة اللفظ، ونجعل الركعتين أحيانًا؛ لدلالة الفعل.* 

*ولا يبعد أن يكون ابن عمر شاهده مرة أو مرتين اقتصر على ركعتين في البيت، يؤكد هذا أن ابن عمر نقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يصلي قبل الظهر ركعتين، مع أن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:* *(كان لا يدع أربعًا قبل الظهر، وركعتين قبل الغداة)** متفق عليه.* 

*(منقول من بحث: سنة الجمعة البعدية د. محمد اليحيى، وقد استوفى الأقوال فيه)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الكلام في الميت مدحاً أو ذماً**- قال النووي: ويستحب الثناء على الميت وذكر محاسنه، وفي الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال:* *مروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيراً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وجبت» ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شراً، فقال: «وجبت».*

*فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال: «هذا أثنيتم عليه خيراً، فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شراً، فوجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض».*

*فإن قيل:* *كيف مكنوا بالثناء بالشر مع الحديث الصحيح في البخاري وغيره في النهي عن سب الأموات؟* 

*فالجواب: أن النهي عن سب الأموات هو في غير المنافق وسائر الكفار، وفي غير المتظاهر بفسق أو بدعة، فأما هؤلاء فلا يحرم ذكرهم بشر، للتحذير من طريقتهم، ومن الاقتداء بآثارهم.* 

*وهذا الحديث محمول على أن الذي أثنوا عليه شرّاًً كان مشهوراً بنفاق أو نحوه مما ذكرنا، هذا هو الصواب. (شرح مسلم 20/7، وفصل المسألة في كتاب الأذكار 167/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما يستحب من القراءة في الصلاة 
**- قال ابن رجب:*
*في حديث أبي هريرة قال:* *ما صليت وراء أحد أشبه صلاة برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من فلان.*
*قال سليمان:* *يطيل الركعتين الأوليين من الظهر، ويخفف العصر، ويقرأ في المغرب بقصار المفصل، ويقرأ في العشاء بوسط المفصل، ويقرأ في الصبح بطوال المفصل**، خرجه الإمام أحمد والنسائي.*

*فهذا حديث صحيح عن أبي هريرة وأنس، ويدل على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقرأ في المغرب بقصار المفصل.*

*ويشهد له - أيضا -: ما خرجه أبو داود من حديث عمرو بن شعيب، عن أبيه، عن جده، قال:* *ما من المفصل سورة صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا قد سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يؤم بها الناس في الصلاة المكتوبة.*
*فهذا يدل على إكثار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من قراءة سور المفصل في الصلوات الجهريات الثلاث، قصارها، وطوالها، ومتوسطها.* 

*فإنه كان يقرأ في الصبح بطوال المفصل، وفي المغرب بقصاره، وفي العشاء بأوساطه، فهو موافق لحديث أبي هريرة وأنس، وهذا هو الظاهر.* 

*وذكر الترمذي: أن العمل عند أهل العلم على القراءة في المغرب بقصار المفصل. وهذا يشعر بحكاية الإجماع عليه. (فتح الباري 28/7)*

*-** وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ أحياناً بطوال المفصل في المغرب، كما ثبت أنه قرأ بالطور، وأحياناً بأواسطه كما قرأ بالمرسلات.** (ينظر: التمهيد 146/9)*

*- سورة "ق" أول الحزب المفصل على الصحيح كما قال ابن كثير في تفسيره (392/7)*

*-وقال السيوطي: للمفصل طوال وأوساط وقصار، قال ابن معن: فطواله إلى عم، وأوساطه منها إلى الضحى، ومنها إلى آخر القرآن قصاره، هذا أقرب ما قيل فيه. (الإتقان ص226)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تغريدات كتبها نايف اليحيى 
Naif_ALYahya 
*
** ‏لقيت شاباً منهمكاً في القراءة قبل سنين، فذكرت له كتب الرقائق والتزكية فقال مستنقصاً لها:*
*ليس فيها علم ولا معلومات!*

*أخبرت الآن أنه غارق في مستنقع الشبهات!*

** ‏العلم الذي لا يكون مقصده الأكبر* *"إصلاح القلب"** عرضة لكثير من الآفات، من: الهوى والعُجب والكِبر، وترك العمل الذي هو ثمرة العلم.*

** ‏إذا لم تركب قارب* *"الإخلاص"** وتجدف بمجاديف** "التزكية"** وترفع شراع** "العمل"** فلن تصل إلى ساحل النجاة!*

** قال ‏ابن الجوزي:*
*الله الله في العمل بالعلم، فالمسكين من ضاع عمره في علم لم يعمل به، ففاتته لذات الدنيا وخيرات الآخرة، فقدم مفلسًا على قوة الحجة عليه.*

** ثم ذكر ‏ابن الجوزي لفتة جميلة في هذا الباب فقال:*

*(الصواب العكوف على العلم، مع تلذيع النفس بأسباب المرققات تلذيعًا لا يقدح في كمال التشاغل بالعلم).*

** ذكر في مجلس الإمام أحمد، معروف الكرخي، وكان صاحب صلاح وعبادة، فقال بعض من حضر: (هو قصير العلم) فقال الإمام أحمد:* *(أمسك عافاك الله، وهل يراد من العلم إلا ما وصل إليه معروف!).*

** عن محمد بن عبادة المعافري، قال: كنا عند أبي شريح -رحمه الله- فكثرت المسائل، فقال:* *قد درنت قلوبكم، فقوموا إلى خالد بن حميد المهري، استقلوا قلوبكم، وتعلموا هذه الرغائب والرقائق، فإنها تجدد العبادة، وتورث الزهادة، وتجر الصداقة، وأقلوا المسائل، فإنها في غير ما نزل تقسي القلب.* 

*قال الذهبي معلقاً:* *صدق -والله- فما الظن إذا كانت لوازم الكلام في معارضة النص؟ فكيف إذا كانت من تشكيكات المنطق، وقواعد الحكمة، ودين الأوائل؟!*

** ويؤكد ابن تيمية على العناية بتزكية النفس فيقول:*
*(**لا بد للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه، في دعائه وذكره وصلاته، وتفكره ومحاسبة نفسه وإصلاح قلبه، وما يختص به من الأمور التي لا يشركه فيها غيره**)*

** ومن أعظم أسباب صلاح القلب* *العيش مع كلام الله تأملا وتلاوة، وقراءة بعض كتب الرقائق* *التي تلين القلب وتهذب النفس، وهذه بعض الكتب المفيدة في هذا الباب:*

*- التحفة العراقية لابن تيمية، وكذلك الوصية الصغرى له مع شرحها للشيخ د. محمد الحمد* 

*- الفوائد & الداء والدواء، كلاهما لابن القيم* 
*- ذوق الصلاة عند ابن القيم* 

*- لطائف المعارف & جامع العلوم والحكم كلاهما لابن رجب، وقد اختصرهما الشيخ: محمد المهنا، فيمكن قراءة المختصر لمن لم يستطع قراءة الأصل.* 

*- المهذب من إحياء علوم الدين لصالح الشامي*

*- تعطير الأنفاس & ترطيب الأفواه كلاهما لسيد العفاني* 

*- حياة السلف بين القول والعمل للطيار*
*- أعمال القلوب وآفاتها للشيخ: محمد المنجد*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*نور البصيرة والقلب وبرامج التواصل!*
*- مع تقليب المشاهد باليوتيوب وبرامج التواصل أصبح البعض يعتاد النظر إلى مُحرماتٍ بتساهل أورث قسوة للقلب، وذنوباً متكررة من غير ندم أو توبة!* 

*حتى ربما غلب الران على القلب من غير أن يشعر.* 

*- قال ابن كثير:*
*النظر داعية إلى فساد القلب، كما قال بعض السلف: "النظر سهام سم إلى القلب"؛ ولذلك أمر الله بحفظ الفروج كما أمر بحفظ الأبصار التي هي بواعث إلى ذلك، فقال:**{قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم}.* 

*وقيل: "**من حفظ بصره، أورثه الله نوراً في بصيرته**". (تفسير ابن كثير 42/6)*

*- قال ابن تيمية:*
*ذكر الله آية النور بعد غض البصر وحفظ الفرج، وقال أبو الحسين الوراق: من غض بصره عن محرم أورثه الله بذلك حكمة على لسانه يهتدي بها، ويهدي بها إلى طريق مرضاته.* 

*وهذا لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل؛ فإذا كان النظر إلى محبوب فتركه لله عوضه الله ما هو أحب إليه منه، وإذا كان النظر بنور العين مكروهاً أو إلى مكروه فتركه لله أعطاه الله نوراً في قلبه، وبصراً يبصر به الحق.* *(مجموع الفتاوى 396/16)*


*- تأمل هذه الآية كلما سوغت لك نفسك مبررات النظر لمحرم أو سماع موسيقى بأنه (مشهد مضحك أو غريب) أو نحو ذلك من المبررات:*

*﴿* *إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا* *﴾*

*وفي الصحيحين: (**زنا العين النظر**)*

*وهذا في حق الرجال والنساء، فقد جاء الأمر لهن بغض البصر كما أمر الرجال.* 

*وإن بليت فلا تعن غيرك على معصية ربك بنشر مثل ذلك.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

https://telegram.me/fiiqh/584

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرا على هذه الفوائد النافعة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دورة مفيدة جدا

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم خيرا على هذه الفوائد النافعة.


 وإياكم، 
نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب البركة في الوقت*
*- قال الضياء المقدسي:** أوصاني العماد المقدسي فقال: أكثر من قراءة القرآن ولا تتركه، فإنه يتيسر لك الذي تطلبه على قدر ما تقرأ.* 

*قال: فرأيت ذلك وجربته كثيراً، فكنت إذا قرأت كثيراً تيسر لي من سماع الحديث وكتابته الكثير، وإذا لم أقرأ لم يتيسر لي. (ذيل طبقات الحنابلة 205/3)*
*
- وقال الشيخ الأمين الشنقيطي:* 
*هذا الكتاب مبارك، أي: كثير البركات والخيرات، فمن تعلمه وعمل به غمرته الخيرات في الدنيا والآخرة؛ لأن ما سماه الله مباركاً فهو كثير البركات والخيرات قطعا.* 

*وكان بعض علماء التفسير يقول:* *اشتغلنا بالقرآن فغمرتنا البركات والخيرات في الدنيا، تصديقا لقوله: {كتاب أنزلناه مبارك}. (العذب النمير 7/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قناة د.عمر المقبل على اليوتيوب، فيها أكثر من 900 مادة ما بين خطب ودروس ومحاضرات، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها، وشكر الله لكل من أسهم في الدلالة عليها:*

https://www.youtube.com/user/almoqbel1

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تطبيق مميز، فيه آلاف الساعات الصوتية للتلاوات القرآنية والدروس العلمية في شتى الفنون الشرعية واللغوية، والكتب الناطقة المسموعة. 


وفتاوى منوعة، وخطب ومحاضرات، لمجموعة من العلماء والدعاة، مفهرسة ومرتبة على الفنون. 


مع خاصية السماع المباشر أو التحميل أو المشاركة


للأندرويد:


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...apps.app.aldrs


للآيفون 


https://appsto.re/sa/ddzg7.i

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما القدر الذي تكون به من المكثرين من الذكر؟ 

* ورد الثناء في القرآن على الذاكرين مقروناً بالإكثار منه في عدة آيات منها قوله تعالى: (والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات، أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما) 

-قال النووي: اعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة مما ينبغي أن يهتم بمعرفتها.

وقد اختلف في ذلك، فقال الإمام أبو الحسن الواحدي: قال ابن عباس: المراد يذكرون الله في أدبار الصلوات، وغدواً وعشياً، وفي المضاجع، وكلما استيقظ من نومه، وكلما غدا أو راح من منزله ذكر الله تعالى.

وقال مجاهد: لا يكون من الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات حتى يذكر الله قائماً وقاعداً ومضطجعاً.

وسئل الشيخ أبو عمر بن الصلاح عن القدر الذي يصير به من الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات، فقال:

إذا واظب على الأذكار المأثورة المثبتة صباحاً ومساءً، في الأوقات والأحوال المختلفة ليلاً ونهاراً - وهي مبينة في كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة - كان من الذاكرين الله كثيراً والذاكرات. (الأذكار ص10)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصية نفيسة ورؤيا مؤثرة
* قال الشيخ السعدي:
وأي معروف أعظم من معروف العلم، وكل معروف ينقطع إلا معروف العلم والنصح والإرشاد. 

فكل مسألة استفيدت عن الإنسان فما فوقها حصل بها نفع لمتعلمها وغيره، فإنه معروف وحسنات تجري لصاحبها. 

وقد أخبرني صاحب لي كان قد أفتى في مسألة في الفرائض، وكان شيخه قد توفي، أنه رآه في المنام يقرأ في قبره فقال: "المسألة الفلانية التي أفتيت فيها وصلني أجرها". 

وهذا أمر معروف في الشرع: (من سن سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة)

وإذا انقطعت الأعمال بالموت، فأهل العلم حسناتهم تتزايد كلما انتفع بإرشادهم. (الفتاوى السعدية ص73)
*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب البركة لطالب العلم 
*
** قال ابن القيم:*
*بركة الرجل تعليمه للخير حيث حل، ونصحه لكل من اجتمع به، قال الله تعالى إخباراً عن المسيح: {**وجعلني مباركاً أين ما كنت**}*

*أي:* *معلماً للخير، داعياً إلى الله، مرغباً في طاعته، فهذا من بركة الرجل، ومن خلا من هذا فقد خلا من البركة، ومحقت بركة لقائه والاجتماع به، بل تمحق بركة من لقيه واجتمع به.* 

*فإنه يضيع الوقت في الماجَريات، ويفسد القلب، وكل آفة تدخل على العبد فسببها ضياع الوقت، وفساد القلب، وتعود بضياع حظه من الله، ونقصان درجته ومنزلته عنده.* 

*ولهذا وصى بعض الشيوخ فقال: احذروا مخالطة من تضيع مخالطته الوقت، وتفسد القلب، فإنه متى ضاع الوقت وفسد القلب انفرطت على العبد أموره كلها، وكان ممن قال الله فيه: {**ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا**}. (رسالة ابن القيم إلى أحد إخوانه ص 5)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تفصيل صلاة المريض** قال الشيخ ابن باز:*
*أجمع أهل العلم على أن من لا يستطيع القيام، له أن يصلي جالساً، فإن عجز عن الصلاة جالساً فإنه يصلي على جنبه مستقبل القبلة بوجهه، والمستحب أن يكون على جنبه الأيمن.* 

*فإن عجز عن الصلاة على جنبه صلى مستلقياً، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمران بن حصين:* *(صل قائماً فإن لم تستطع فقاعداً، فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب)**، رواه البخاري وزاد النسائي:* *(فإن لم تستطع فمستلقياً)*

*ومن قدر على القيام وعجز عن الركوع أو السجود لم يسقط عنه القيام، بل يصلي قائماً، فيومئ بالركوع ثم يجلس ويومئ بالسجود، لقوله تعالى:* *(وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ)،** ولعموم قوله تعالى:** (فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ)*

*وإن كان بعينه مرض فقال ثقات من علماء الطب: إن صليت مستلقياً أمكن مداواتك وإلا فلا، فله أن يصلي مستلقياً.*

*ومن عجز عن الركوع والسجود أومأ بهما، ويجعل السجود أخفض من الركوع، وإن عجز عن السجود وحده ركع وأومأ بالسجود، وإن لم يمكنه أن يحني ظهره حنى رقبته إن كان ظهره متقوساً فصار كأنه راكع فمتى أراد الركوع زاد في انحنائه قليلاً، ويقرب وجهه إلى الأرض في السجود أكثر من الركوع ما أمكنه ذلك.* 

*وإن لم يقدر على الإيماء برأسه كفاه النية والقول.* 

*ولا تسقط عنه الصلاة ما دام عقله ثابتاً بأي حال من الأحوال للأدلة السابقة .*

*ومتى قدر المريض في أثناء الصلاة على ما كان عاجزاً عنه من قيام أو قعود أو ركوع أو سجود أو إيماء انتقل إليه وبنى على ما مضى من صلاته. (من موقعه الرسمي)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سنة يومية تتكرر*
*- يشرب الشخص كل يوم عدة مرات، وفي الشرب خمس سنن، فلو عمل بها في كل شرب لحصّل سنناً كثيرة.* 

*- قال ابن القيم:*
*في صحيح مسلم من حديث أنس بن مالك قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *يتنفس في الشراب ثلاثاً،**ويقول:* *(إنه أروى وأمرأ وأبرأ)*

*ومعنى تنفسه في الشراب: إبانته القدح عن فيه، وتنفسه خارجه، ثم يعود إلى الشراب، كما جاء مصرحاً به في الحديث الآخر:* *(إذا شرب أحدكم فلا يتنفس في القدح، ولكن ليبن الإناء عن فيه)*

*وفي هذا الشرب حكم جمة، وفوائد مهمة، وقد نبه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على مجامعها بقوله:* *(إنه أروى وأمرأ وأبرأ)*

*وكان من هديه* *الشرب قاعداً،** هذا كان هديه المعتاد.* 

*وللتسمية* *في أول الطعام والشراب، وحمد الله في آخره تأثير عجيب في نفعه واستمرائه، ودفع مضرته. (زاد المعاد 210/4 وما بعده)*

*- ومن السنن** الشرب باليمين وعدم الشرب** بالشمال، وأن** يشرب من غير امتلاء،** ليبقي ثلثاً لنفَسه، وثلثاً لطعامه.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فعل كان يُعجب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*- في صحيح مسلم عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها:*

*(كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب التيمن في طهوره إذا تطهر، وفي ترجله إذا ترجل، وفي انتعاله إذا انتعل)* 

*وفي صحيح البخاري:* *(كان يعجبه التيمن في تنعله، وترجله، وطهوره، وفي شأنه كله)*

*- قال النووي: هذه قاعدة مستمرة في الشرع، وهي فيما كان من باب التكريم والتشريف، كلبس الثوب والسراويل والخف، ودخول المسجد والسواك والاكتحال، وتقليم الأظفار، وقص الشارب، وترجيل الشعر وهو مشطه، ونتف الإبط، وحلق الرأس، والسلام من الصلاة، وغسل أعضاء الطهارة، والخروج من الخلاء، والأكل والشرب والمصافحة.* 

*وغير ذلك مما هو في معناه، يستحب التيامن فيه.* 

*وأما ما كان بضده: كدخول الخلاء، والخروج من المسجد، والامتخاط والاستنجاء، وخلع الثوب والسراويل والخف، وما أشبه ذلك، فيستحب التياسر فيه.* 

*وذلك كله بكرامة اليمين وشرفها والله أعلم.* 

*وأجمع العلماء على أن تقديم اليمين على اليسار من اليدين والرجلين في الوضوء سنة، لو خالفها فاته الفضل وصح وضوءه.(شرح مسلم 160/3)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*نبي ومع ذلك يطلب العلم!*
*- بوب البخاري على قصة موسى عليه السلام مع الخضر:* *(باب ما ذكر في ذهاب موسى في البحر إلى الخضر)*

*- قال ابن حجر: هذا الباب معقود للترغيب في* *احتمال المشقة في طلب العلم، لأن ما يغتبط به تحتمل المشقة فيه، ولأن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يمنعه بلوغه من السيادة المحل الأعلى من طلب العلم، وركوب البر والبحر لأجله.* 

*وفي الحديث طلب الاستكثار من العلم، ومشروعية حمل الزاد في السفر، ولزوم التواضع في كل حال، ولهذا حرص موسى على الالتقاء بالخضر عليهما السلام، وطلب التعلم منه تعليماً لقومه أن يتأدبوا بأدبه، وتنبيهاً لمن زكى نفسه أن يسلك مسلك التواضع. (فتح الباري 168/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من قرارات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي في أحكام التذكية:
*** *التذكية الشرعية تتم بإحدى الطرق التالية:*

*١- الذبح:* *ويتحقق بقطع الحلقوم والمريء والودجين. وهي الطريقة المفضلة شرعاً في تذكية الغنم والبقر والطيور ونحوها، وتجوز في غيرها.*

*٢- النحر:* *ويتحقق بالطعن في اللبة، وهي الوهدة (الحفرة) التي في أسفل العنق، وهي الطريقة المفضلة شرعاً في تذكية الإبل وأمثالها، وتجوز في البقر.*

*٣- العقر:** ويتحقق بجرح الحيوان غير المقدور عليه في أي جزء من بدنه، سواء الوحشي المباح صيده، والمتوحش من الحيوانات المستأنسة.*
*فإن أدركه الصائد حياً وجب عليه ذبحه أو نحره.*

* يشترط لصحة التذكية:*

*١-* *أن يكون المذكي بالغاً أو مميزاً، مسلماً أو كتابياً (يهودياً أو نصرانياً)، فلا تؤكل ذبائح الوثنيين، واللادينيين، والملحدين، والمجوس، والمرتدين، وسائر الكفار من غير الكتابيين.*

*٢-* *أن يكون الذبح بآلة حادة تقطع وتفري بحدها، سواء كانت من الحديد أم من غيره مما ينهر الدم، ما عدا السن والظفر.*

*٣-* *أن يذكر المذكي اسم الله تعالى عند التذكية، ولا يكتفي باستعمال آلة تسجيل لذكر التسمية، إلا أن من ترك التسمية ناسيا فذبيحته حلال.*

*ثالثاً : للتذكية آداب نبهت إليها الشريعة الإسلامية للرفق والرحمة بالحيوان قبل ذبحه، وفي أثناء ذبحه، وبعد ذبحه:* 
*فلا تُحـد آلة الذبح أمام الحيوان المراد ذبحه، ولا يذبح حيوان بمشهد حيوان آخر.* 

*ولا يُذَّكي بآلة غير حادة، ولا تعذب الذبيحة، ولا يقطع أي جزء من أجزائها، ولا تسلخ، ولا تغطس في الماء الحار، ولا ينتف الريش إلا بعد التأكد من زهوق الروح.*

* يجوز* *للمسلمين الزائرين لبلاد غير إسلامية أو المقيمين فيها، أن يأكلوا من ذبائح أهل الكتاب ما هو مباح شرعاً، بعد التأكد من خلوها مما يخالطها من المحرمات، إلا إذا ثبت لديهم أنها لم تُذك تذكية شرعية.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هكذا يفعل العلم
**- كان الإمام مالك أحسن الناس خُلقاً مع أهله وولده، ويقول:* 
*في ذلك مرضاة لربك،* 
*ومثراة في مالك،* 
*ومنسأة في أجلك.* 
*(ترتيب المدارك 1/118)*
*
- وطالب العلم أولى الناس بالتأسي بهدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حسن خلقه ومعاملته مع أهله وأسرته.*

*ففي صحيح البخاري عن الأسود قال: سألت عائشة رضي الله عنها:* *ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصنع في أهله؟ قالت: "كان في مهنة أهله، فإذا حضرت الصلاة قام إلى الصلاة"* 

* قال ابن حجر: وقد وقع في حديث آخر لعائشة أخرجه أحمد وصححه ابن حبان، من رواية هشام بن عروة عن أبيه، قلت لعائشة:* *ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصنع في بيته؟ قالت: "يخيط ثوبه، ويخصف نعله، ويعمل ما يعمل الرجال في بيوتهم"**. (فتح الباري 461/10)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مختصر أحكام المسح على الخفين في دقيقتين*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*نسبة المطر إلى الأنواء**- في الصحيحين عن زيد بن خالد الجهني أنه قال:* *صلى لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الصبح بالحديبية على إثر سماء كانت من الليلة، فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال: (هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم؟) قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم.* 

*قال: (**أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر، فأما من قال: مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته، فذلك مؤمن بي كافر بالكوكب، وأما من قال: بنوء كذا وكذا، فذلك كافر بي مؤمن بالكوكب**)* 

*- قال الإمام الشافعي:*
*من قال:* *(مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته)** فذلك إيمان بالله؛ لأنه يعلم أنه لا يمطر ولا يعطي إلا الله عز وجل.* 

*وأما من قال: مطرنا بنوء كذا على ما كان بعض أهل الشرك يعنون من إضافة المطر إلى أنه أمطره نوء كذا، فذلك كفر كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأن النوء وقت، والوقت مخلوق، لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره شيئاً، ولا يمطر، ولا يصنع شيئاً.* 

*فأما من قال: مطرنا بنوء كذا على معنى مطرنا في وقت نوء كذا، فإنما ذلك كقوله: مطرنا في شهر كذا، فلا يكون هذا كفر، وغيره من الكلام أحب إلي منه، أحب أن يقول: مطرنا في وقت كذا.*

*قال: (**وبلغني أن بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أصبح وقد مطر الناس قال: مطرنا بنوء الفتح، ثم يقرأ:** {**ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها**}. (السنن الكبرى للبيهقي 499/3)*

*- النوء هو النجم، كانوا في الجاهلية ينسبون المطر إليه.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*[Forwarded from قناة أ.د.عمر بن عبدالله المقبل]
أكثر من 100 خطبة مكتوبة على الموقع:
http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=arti..._id=75&page=10
أسأل الله أن ينفع بها.
والدعاء مبذول لكل من نشرها ودلّ عليها.*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في صحيح مسلم:* *(ليست السنة بأن لا تمطروا، ولكن السنة أن تمطروا وتمطروا، ولا تنبت الأرض شيئاً)**.* 

*وقد بوب ابن حبان على هذا الحديث بلفتة جميلة فقال:* *(ذِكر الإخبار عما يجب على المسلمين مِن سؤالهم ربَّهم أن يبارك لهم في ريعهم، دون الاتكال منه على الأمطار).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الجمع لأجل المطر**- قال ابن قدامة:*
*المطر المبيح للجمع هو ما يبل الثياب، وتلحق المشقة بالخروج فيه،وأما الطل، والمطر الخفيف فلا يبيح، والثلج كالمطر في ذلك، لأنه في معناه، وكذلك البرد.*

*فأما الوحل بمجرده فقال القاضي:** قال أصحابنا: هو عذر؛ لأن المشقة تلحق بذلك في النعال والثياب، كما تلحق بالمطر، وهو قول مالك. (المغني 203/2)*

*- معنى يبل الثياب: لكثرته وغزارته. (الشرح الممتع 391/4)*

*- قال الإمام الشافعي:* 
*ولا يجمع إلا والمطر مقيم في الوقت الذي يجمع فيه، فإن صلى إحداهما ثم انقطع المطر لم يكن له أن يجمع الأخرى إليها، وإذا صلى إحداهما والسماء تمطر، ثم ابتدأ الأخرى والسماء تمطر، ثم انقطع مضى على صلاته؛ لأنه إذا كان له الدخول فيها كان له إتمامها. (الأم 166/2)*


*- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*

*إذا كانت السماء غائمة ولم يكن مطر ولا وحل ولكن المطر متوقع فهل يجوز الجمع؟*

*فالجواب: أنه لا يجوز الجمع في هذه الحال، لأن المتوقع غير واقع، وكم من حال يتوقع الناس فيها المطر لكثافة السحاب ثم يتفرق ولا يمطر.*

*وإذا نزل مطر ولكن شككنا هل هو مطر يبيح الجمع أو لا، فإنه لا يجوز الجمع في هذه الحال، لأن الأصل وجوب فعل الصلاة في وقتها، فلا يعدل عن الأصل إلا بيقين العذر.* 

*فالصلاة في وقتها أمر واجب بإجماع المسلمين، وأما الجمع فرخصة.* 

*وحيث وجد السبب المبيح: إما مباح وفعله أفضل، أو مباح وتركه أفضل، وما علمت أحداً من العلماء قال: إنه واجب.*

*فلا تعرضوا أمراً أجمع العلماء على وجوبه لأمر اختلف العلماء في أفضليته. (مجموع فتاويه 393/15)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى يتحقق فيك أنك تال للقرآن حق تلاوته؟- قال الشيخ أبو حامد الغزالي:
تلاوة القرآن حق تلاوته هو: أن يشترك فيه اللسان والعقل والقلب، فحظ اللسان تصحيح الحروف بالترتيل، وحظ العقل تفسير المعاني، وحظ القلب الاتعاظ والتأثر بالانزجار والائتمار. 

فاللسان يرتل، والعقل يترجم، والقلب يتعظ. 

قال عثمان وحذيفة رضي الله عنهما: لو طهرت القلوب لم تشبع من قراءة القرآن. 

وقال ثابت البناني: كابدت القرآن عشرين سنة، وتنعمت به عشرين سنة. (الإحياء 297/1)*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*[Forwarded from قناة أ.د.عمر بن عبدالله المقبل]*

*كثر النقاش في مسألة الاحتفال بـ #المولد_النبوي وهذا حوار علمي هادئ وقع بيني وبين بعض المنتصرين له قبل 22 سنة لما زرت بلاد البوسنة والهرسك:*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الحافظ السخاوي:* *"عمل المولد الشريف لم ينقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح في القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة وإنما حدث بعد"**. (سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي 1/439)*

*** أول من أحدث ما يسمى بالمولد النبوي هم بنو عبيد الذين اشتهروا بالفاطميين،** وقد قرر هذا جماعة من المتأخرين منهم: العلامة الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية سابقا الشيخ: (محمد بخيت المطيعي في كتابه: "أحسن الكلام فيما يتعلق بالسنة والبدعة من الأحكام").*

* وبنو عبيد قال عنهم الإمام المؤرخ أبو شامة:* *وفي أيامهم كثرث الرافضة واستحكم أمرهم، وأفسدت عقائد طوائف**. (الروضتين ص200)*

*** ومن تأمل في الاحتفال بالمولد وجده مخالف للسنة لأمور منها:*

*١-* *أنه لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أمر به ولا فعله صحابته ولا أحد من التابعين، ولا تابعيهم،**فهل كل هؤلاء لم يتفطنوا لهذا الفضل وهذه العبادة؟!*

*٢- أنه داخل فيما حذر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: "**إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة**" فقوله: (كل بدعة ضلالة)، عموم لا مخصص له، يدخل فيه كل أمر مخترع محدث لا أصل له في دين الله، والعلماء مجمعون على أنه أمر محدث.*

*٣-** يوم مولده مختلف فيه**، فكيف تكون عبادة عظيمة يتقرب إلى الله بها واليوم الذي يحتفل فيه غير مجزوم به! (ينظر: فتح الباري شرح حديث رقم 3641 )*

** *وممن أفتى ببدعية المولد:*
*-* *العالم الفاكهاني المالكي** وله رسالة بعنوان: (المورد في الكلام على عمل المولد)*

*-* *أبو عبد الله الحفار**، له فتاوى ذكرها الونشريسي في المعيار المعرب، وهو من علماء المغرب.*

*-* *العلامة ابن الحاج المالكي**، له كلام نفيس في المدخل بداية الجزء الثاني.*

*-* *الشيخ العلامة الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي الحنفي** مفتي الديار المصرية.*

*وغيرهم كثير، ينظر للاستزادة: (**المولد النبوي تاريخه حكمه آثاره أقوال العلماء فيه د.ناصر الحنيني**)، وما سبق منقول منه بتصرف.* 

* وهذا بحث مفيد أيضًا، وفيه مناقشة للشبهات المتعلقة بالمولد*
http://dorar.net/article/1944

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصل النافلة بالفريضة*

* قال ابن تيمية:*
*والسنة أن يفصل بين الفرض والنفل في الجمعة وغيرها، كما ثبت عنه في الصحيح: (أ**نه صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن توصل صلاة بصلاة حتى يفصل بينهما بقيام أو كلام**)*

*فلا يفعل ما يفعله كثير من الناس، يصل السلام بركعتي السنة، فإن هذا ركوب لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

*وفي هذا من الحكمة:* *التمييز بين الفرض وغير الفرض، كما يميز بين العبادة وغير العبادة.* 

*ولهذا استحب تعجيل الفطور وتأخير السحور، والأكل يوم الفطر قبل الصلاة، ونهي عن استقبال رمضان بيوم أو يومين، فهذا كله للفصل بين المأمور به من الصيام وغير المأمور به، والفصل بين العبادة وغيرها. (مجموع الفتاوى 202/24)*

* وأخرج الإمام أحمد في المسند عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى العصر فقام رجل يصلي، فرآه عمر فقال له: اجلس، فإنما هلك أهل الكتاب أنه لم يكن لصلاتهم فصل، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أحسن ابن الخطاب)**. (صححه الألباني)* 

* فيفصل المصلي* *بين الفرض والنافلة بالأذكار أو بكلام من بجواره أو تغيير المكان**.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تغطية الإناء لئلا يصاب بالوباء*
* في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (**غطوا الإناء، وأوكوا السقاء، وأغلقوا الباب، وأطفؤوا السراج، فإن الشيطان لا يحل سقاءً، ولا يفتح باباً، ولا يكشف إناءً، فإن لم يجد أحدكم إلا أن يعرض على إنائه عوداً، ويذكر اسم الله، فليفعل**)* 

*وفي رواية: (**فإن في السنة ليلة ينزل فيها وباءٌ لا يمر بإناءٍ ليس عليه غطاء، أو سقاء ليس عليه وكاءٌ إلا وقع فيه من ذلك الداء)*

* قال ابن القيم:*
*وهذا مما لا تناله علوم الأطباء ومعارفهم، وقد عرفه من عرفه من عقلاء الناس بالتجربة.* 

*قال الليث بن سعد أحد رواة الحديث: الأعاجم عندنا يتقون تلك الليلة في السنة في كانون الأول منها.*

*وصح عنه أنه (**أمر بتخمير الإناء ولو أن يعرض عليه عوداً**)*

*وصح عنه:** أنه أمر عند إيكاء الإناء بذكر اسم الله، فإن ذكر اسم الله عند تخمير الإناء يطرد عنه الشيطان، وإيكاؤه يطرد عنه الهوام، ولذلك أمر بذكر اسم الله في هذين الموضعين لهذين المعنيين.* *(زاد المعاد 213/4)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وقال السيوطي: ذكر العلماء للأمر بالتغطية فوائد منها:* 

*الفائدتان اللتان وردتا في هذه الأحاديث وهما:* *صيانته من الشيطان، فإن الشيطان لا يكشف غطاءً ولا يحل سقاءً، وصيانته من الوباء الذي ينزل في ليلة من السنة.* 

*والفائدة الثالثة:* *صيانته من النجاسة والقاذورات.* 

*والرابعة:** صيانته من الحشرات والهوام.* *(شرح سنن ابن ماجه للسيوطي ص 244)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لم يستطع الدفاع المدني في حلب هذا اليوم إحصاء الشهداء لكثرتهم واختلاط أشلائهم بدمائهم* *فرج الله كربهم وانتقم لهم من عدوهم. 
*
* يقول الشيخ محمد المنجد:*
*من النصرة ما يكون بالدعاء،** والدعاء من المسلم للمسلم هو من* *الموالاة،** والله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر أن المؤمنين والمؤمنات** بعضهم أولياء بعض**.* 

*والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لما هاجر إلى المدينة وسلم من قريش** لم يترك إخوانه من الدعاء من المستضعفين بمكة، وكان يدعو لهم واحداً واحداً، كان يدعو لهم بأسمائهم.* 
*
إننا والله علينا مسؤولية كبيرة في نصرة إخواننا، وإنه يجب على كل مسلم أن يقوم بما يقوم به من المال والجاه، وفي الإعلام والتقنية، وفي الشعر والنثر، وفي الرأي والمشورة،**(**وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ**)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام قنوت النوازل**- قال ابن تيمية:*
*ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أنه كان يقنت في النوازل،قنت مرة شهراً يدعو على قوم من الكفار قتلوا طائفة من أصحابه ثم تركه، وقنت مرة أخرى يدعو لأقوام من أصحابه كانوا مأسورين عند أقوام يمنعونهم من الهجرة إليه.** (مجموع الفتاوى 98/23)*

*- والدعاء يكون مخصوصا بموضوع النازلة فلا يتجاوزه إلى غيره*

*قال ابن تيمية:*
*وينبغي للقانت أن** يدعو عند كل نازلة بالدعاء المناسب لتلك النازلة،* *وإذا سمى من يدعو لهم من المؤمنين، ومن يدعو عليهم من الكافرين المحاربين، كان ذلك حسنا. (مجموع الفتاوى 271/22)*

*وقال أيضاً: والدعاء في القنوت ليس شيئاً معيناً، ولا يدعو بما خطر له، بل* *يدعو من الدعاء المشروع بما يناسب سبب القنوت**، كما أنه إذا دعا في الاستسقاء دعا بما يناسب المقصود، فكذلك إذا دعا في الاستنصار دعا بما يناسب المقصود. (مجموع الفتاوى 115/23)*

*- ولا يطيل الدعاء، ففي الصحيحين سئل أنس رضي الله عنه:* *هل قنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الصبح؟ قال: "نعم، بعد الركوع يسيرا"*

*قال ابن رجب: وقوله:* *(يسيراً)** يحتمل أن يعود إلى القنوت، فيكون المراد: قنت قنوتاً يسيراً. (فتح الباري 187/9)*

*قال ابن سيرين: فلا أدري: اليسير القيام أو القنوت؟ (السنن الكبرى للبيهقي 292/2)*

*وهدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأغلب عدم إطالة الدعاء.* 

*- قال المرداوي:** يقنت في جميع الصلوات المكتوبات خلا الجمعة،** وهو الصحيح من المذهب. (الإنصاف 2/175)*

*- قال ابن المنذر:*
*وممن كان لا يقنت في صلاة الجمعة: علي بن أبي طالب، والمغيرة بن شعبة، والنعمان بن بشير، وبه قال عطاء، والزهري، وقتادة، ومالك، وسفيان الثوري، والشافعي، وإسحاق. (الأوسط 6/41)*

*- ويستحب* *للمرأة أن تدعو في سجودها، ولو قنتت جاز ذلك، ومثلها المنفرد**، ورجحه ابن تيمية. (الإنصاف 175/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما السبيل إلى تقوية الإيمان؟**  سئل الشيخ ابن باز هذا السؤال فأجاب:*

*هذا سؤال مهم، وهو ج**دير بالعناية.* 

*السبيل إلى ذلك من جهات كثيرة:* 
*أولاً: من جهة تدبر القرآن الكريم،** والعناية بقراءته، والإكثار من ذلك، فمن تدبر القرآن قوي إيمانه، واستقام له دينه إذا وفقه الله.* 
*
ومن أسباب ذلك أيضاً: العناية بالأحاديث وأخلاق النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-** وأخلاق الصحابة والأخيار، كونه يسمع الأحاديث، يسمع سيرة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأعماله ، وأعمال الصحابة ونشاطهم في الخير، وخوفهم من الله -عز وجل-، حتى يتأسى بهم ويجتهد في ذلك.*

*ومن أسباب تقوية الإيمان أيضاً: أن يحاسب نفسه ويتذكر**،** الموت يأتي بغتة ماذا عمل؟ ماذا قدم لآخرته حتى يعد العدة قبل أن يهجم عليه الأجل.* 
*
ومن ذلك أمر رابع أيضاً: وهو صحبة الأخيار،** يصحبهم ويجالسهم فيستفيد من أخلاقهم وعلمهم، ويذكرونه بالآخرة، ويعينونه على ذلك هذا من الأسباب.*

*وهكذا أيضاً أمر خامس: وهو حضور حلقات العلم،** يلتمسها ويحضرها، ويستفيد منها، وكذلك يصغي عند سماع الخطب وقبل الجمعة، وغيرها من الخطب النافعة، ومن إذاعة القرآن، يستمع إلى القرآن الكريم، يستمع للمواعظ، والندوات المفيدة، حتى يستفيد من ذلك، وحتى يرق قلبه، ويقوى إيمانه. (من موقعه الرسمي)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قميص أدخل بسببه الجنة*
* عن سفيان قال: جاء رجل من أهل الشام فقال: دلّوني على صفوان بن سليم؟ فإني رأيته دخل الجنة فقلت: بأي شيء؟ قال:** بقميص كساه إنساناً.*

*قال بعض إخوان صفوان: سألت صفوان عن قصة القميص قال:* *خرجت من المسجد في ليلة باردة فإذا رجل عُريان، فنزعت قميصي فكسوته.* *(صفة الصفوة ص 385)*


** *وحاجة الفقراء تشتد في هذا البرد لحاجتهم للملابس والبطانيات وأجهزة التدفئة*

*(**ومن نفَّسَ عن مؤمنٍ كُربةً من كُرَبِ الدنيا، نفَّسَ اللهُ عنه كُربةً من كُرَبِ يومِ القيامةِ، واللهُ في عونِ العبدِ ما كان العبدُ في عونِ أخيه**).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أعياد اليهود والنصارى*
* قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه:** اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم.* *(التاريخ الكبير للبخاري رقم 659)*

* (**والذين لا يشهدون الزور**)، قال ابن عباس والضحاك: الزور عيد المشركين. (أحكام أهل الذمة 1244/3)*

* قال الإمام الذهبي: فإن قال قائل: أنا لا أقصد التشبه بهم؟*

*فيقال له:* *نفس الموافقة والمشاركة في أعيادهم ومواسمهم حرام**، بدليل ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أنه (**نهى عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت غروبها)، وقال: (إنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار* *)، والمصلي لا يقصد ذلك، إذ لو قصده كفر، لكن نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في ذلك حرام. (تشبُّه الخسيس بأهل الخميس ص37)*

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسماس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية* *حــرام بالاتفاق**، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم في كتابه (أحكام أهـل الذمـة)، ثم قال: (**فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنـزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب .. فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه**).*

*- وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية حرامًا وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم، لأن فيها* *إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعـائر الكفر، ورضىً به لهم**، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه، لكن يحـرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنئ بها غيره.*

*- وإذا هنؤونا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك، لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا، ولأنهـا أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى، لأنهـا إما مبتدعة في دينهم، وإما مشروعة، لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام.*

*- و**إجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة حرام**، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها .. وكذلك يحـرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهـذه المناسبة. (مجموع فتاويه 44/3)*

* وإذا وجد حرجاً في عدم الرد عليهم إذا ابتدؤوه بالتهنئة فليرد برد عام، كأن يقولوا له: "عيد سعيد" فيرد عليهم: "وأنتم بخير، أو: وأنتم في سعادة" ونحو ذلك مما يكون ردا عاما لا تهنئة بعيدهم المحرم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما الموقف من الحضارة الغربية؟
 يقول الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي في كلام جميل اقتبست منه هذا النص:

موقف [البعض] من الحضارة الغربية في أربعة أقسام: 

الأول: ترك الحضارة المذكورة نافعها وضارها. 

الثاني: أخذها كلها ضارها ونافعها. 
الثالث: أخذ ضارها وترك نافعها. 
الرابع: أخذ نافعها وترك ضارها. 

فنرجع بالسبر إلى هذه الأقسام الأربعة، فنجد ثلاثة منها باطلة بلا شك، وواحدا صحيحاً بلا شك، وهو المسلك الرابع. 

وهكذا كان يفعل صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد انتفع بحفر الخندق في غزوة الأحزاب، مع أن ذلك خطة عسكرية كانت للفرس، أخبره بها سلمان فأخذ بها، ولم يمنعه من ذلك أن أصلها للكفار. 

وقد انتفع بدلالة ابن الأريقط الدؤلي له في سفر الهجرة على الطريق، مع أنه كافر. 

فاتضح أن الموقف الطبيعي للإسلام والمسلمين من الحضارة الغربية هو أن يجتهدوا في تحصيل ما أنتجته من النواحي المادية، ويحذروا مما جنته من التمرد على خالق الكون، فتصلح لهم الدنيا والآخرة. 

والمؤسف أن أغلبهم يعكسون القضية، فيأخذون منها الانحطاط الخلقي، والانسلاخ من الدين، ولا يحصلون على نتيجة مما فيها من النفع المادي، فخسروا الدنيا والآخرة، ذلك هو الخسران المبين. (أضواء البيان 4/ 382)*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قناة د. يحيى بن إبراهيم اليحيى*

*فيها نقول نفيسة، ولفتات مفيدة* 
*جديرة بالمتابعة* 
https://telegram.me/dr_alyahya

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من الكتب المفيدة المميزة كتاب: "**جامع العلوم والحكم**" للإمام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله.* 

*وقد اختصره وخرَّج أحاديثه وعلَّق عليه الشيخ: محمد بن سليمان المهنا*

* وهو مطبوع يباع بسعر مخفض، ويمكن تحميله من هذا الرابط* 

*‏*http://saaid.net/Doat/almohanna/m16.pdf

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام النذر*
* في الصحيحين عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما: نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن النذر، وقال: (**إنه لا يرد شيئاً، ولكنه يستخرج به من البخيل**)* 

* جزم القرطبي في المفهم بحمل ما ورد في الأحاديث من النهي على نذر المجازاة فقال: هذا النهي محله أن يقول مثلاً: "**إن شفى الله مريضي فعلي صدقة كذا"*

*ووجه الكراهة:** أنه لما وقف فعل القربة المذكور على حصول الغرض المذكور، ظهر أنه لم يتمحض له نية التقرب إلى الله تعالى لما صدر منه، بل سلك فيها مسلك المعارضة.* 

*ويوضحه أنه لو لم يشف مريضه لم يتصدق بما علقه على شفائه، وهذه حالة البخيل، فإنه لا يخرج من ماله شيئاً إلا بعوض عاجل يزيد على ما أخرج غالباً، وهذا المعنى هو المشار إليه في الحديث لقوله: وانما يستخرج به من البخيل.* 

* قال ابن حجر بعد نقل كلام القرطبي:* *وهو تفصيل حسن، ويؤيده قصة ابن عمر راوي الحديث في النهي عن النذر، فإنها في نذر المجازاة.* 

*وقد أخرج الطبري بسند صحيح عن قتادة في قوله تعالى:* *(يوفون بالنذر)*

*قال:* *كانوا ينذرون طاعة الله، من الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج والعمرة، وما افترض عليهم، فسماهم الله أبراراً. 

وهذا صريح في أن الثناء وقع في غير نذر المجازاة، وكأن البخاري رمز في الترجمة إلى الجمع بين الآية والحديث بذلك.* 

*ثم نقل القرطبي الاتفاق على وجوب الوفاء بنذر المجازاة، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(من نذر أن يطيع الله تعالى فليطعه)**، ولم يفرق بين المعلق وغيره. (فتح الباري 578/11)*

* والأولى لمن يرغب بحصول ما يريد أن يتصدق ابتداءً من غير نذر، فالإحسان وتفريج كرب الآخرين مظنة تيسير الله للعبد، وتفريج همه ومرضه.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام اليمين*
* قال ابن عبد البر:*
*لا يجوز الحلف بغير الله عز وجل في شيء من الأشياء، ولا على حال من الأحوال، وهذا أمر مجتمع عليه**، وقد روى ابن عمر رضي الله عنه فيه حديثاً شديداً، أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:** (من حلف بغير الله فقد أشرك).* 

*وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(لا تحلفوا بآبائكم، ولا بأمهاتكم، ولا بالأنداد، ولا تحلفوا إلا بالله، ولا تحلفوا بالله إلا وأنتم صادقون)**. (التمهيد 366/14)*

* وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال:**(لأن أحلف بالله كاذباً، أحب إلي من أن أحلف بغيره صادقاً)**، رواه الطبراني.* 

* قال ابن تيمية:*
*لأن الحلف* *بغير الله شرك،** والحلف* *بالله توحيد،**وتوحيد معه كذب، خير من شرك معه صدق**، ولهذا كان غاية الكذب أن يعدل بالشرك، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:**(عدلت شهادة الزور الإشراك بالله مرتين أو ثلاثا).*

*وإذا كان الحالف بغير الله قد أشرك فكيف الناذر لغير الله؟* 

*والنذر أعظم من الحلف، ولهذا لو نذر لغير الله فلا يجب الوفاء به باتفاق المسلمين. (مجموع الفتاوى 81/1)*

* ومهما كان قدر المخلوق كالأنبياء عليهم السلام فلا يحلف بهم، لأنه من حق الله فقط.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أدعية للاختبارات*
* تنتشر كل فترة اختبارات بعض الأدعية والسور القرآنية ويزعم من ينشرها أنها خاصة للاختبار، ويضع مواضع لقولها أثناء الدراسة وعند الاختبار أو تسليم الورقة،* *وكل هذا لم يثبت فيه نص، فلا يحدد دعاء معين لوقت مخصص إلا بدليل.* 
*
لكن يدعى بالأدعية العامة ويسأل الله التيسير، فالدعاء مشروع في كل حال، ومن الأدعية العامة المناسبة:*

** *(اللهمَّ لا سهلَ إلا ما جعلتَه سهلًا، و أنت تجعلُ الحَزْنَ إذا شئتَ سهلًا)،** صححه ابن حجر.*

*** (يا حيُّ يا قيُّومُ برحمتِكَ أستغيثُ، أصلِح لي شأني كلَّهُ، ولا تَكلني إلى نفسي طرفةَ عينٍ)** حسنه الألباني.*

*** (دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا ربه وهو في بطن الحوت: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب له)،** حسنه ابن حجر.*

** *(وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ)،** إذا وقع منك النسيان لشيء فاذكر الله؛ لأن النسيان من الشيطان، كما قال تعالى عن فتى موسى:* *(وَمَآ أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ الشيطان أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ).** (أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 61/4)*

* قال ابن القيم: وكان شيخنا [ابن تيمية] إذا أشكلت عليه المسائل يقول:* *"يا معلم إبراهيم علمني"**، ويكثر الاستغاثة بذلك** .. وكان مكحول يقول عند الإفتاء: "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"**، وكان مالك يقول:* *"ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"**، وكان بعضهم يقول:* *{رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي، وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي، وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي، يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِيً}**، وكان بعضهم يقول:* *"اللهم وفقني واهدني وسددني واجمع لي بين الصواب والثواب واعذني من الخطأ والحرمان"**. (إعلام الموقعين 197/6)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*سرقة مستمرة!*
** *بعض الناس يسرق كل يوم، ولكنها سرقة من نوع آخر،** ففي حديث أبي قتادة رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* *(أسوأُ النَّاسِ سرِقةً الَّذي يَسرِقُ مِن صَلاتِه، قالوا: يا رَسولَ اللهِ، كيفَ يَسرِقُ من صلاتِه؟ قال: لا يُتِمُّ رُكوعَها و لا سُجودَها)** صححه الهيتمي والألباني.* 

* ويكتب لك من الأجر* *على حسب حضور القلب**، ففي الحديث الذي أخرجه أبو داود: (**إنَّ الرَّجلَ لينصرِف وما كُتِبَ لَه إلَّا عُشرُ صلاتِهِ، تُسعُها، ثُمنُها، سُبعُها، سُدسُها، خُمسُها، رُبعُها، ثُلثُها، نِصفُها**) صححه العراقي، وحسنه الألباني.* 

* قال ابن تيمية: في صحيح مسلم: {**تلك صلاة المنافق، يمهل حتى إذا كانت الشمس بين قرني شيطان قام فنقر أربعا لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا**}*

*فأخبر أن المنافق يضيع وقت الصلاة المفروضة ويضيع فعلها وينقرها، فدل ذلك على ذم هذا وهذا، وذلك حجة واضحة في أن نقر الصلاة غير جائز.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ونقل الترمذي عن الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق أنهم قالوا:* 
*من لا يقيم صلبه في الركوع والسجود** فصلاته فاسدة،* 
*لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(لا تجزئ صلاة لا يقيم الرجل فيها صلبه في الركوع والسجود).*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

محرك بحث المواقع العلمية


مميز في البحث عن المسائل الشرعية، والفتاوى، والكتب، والصوتيات


✅ ​​نتائج نقيَّة
✅ من مواقع علمية موثوقة​
✅ بعدَّة تصنيفات


على هذا الرابط:
http://dorar.net/site/gsearch

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*غداً الخميس 1438/4/28 ستقام صلاة الاستسقاء في السعودية، وهذه بعض أحكامها:*

* قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:* 
*خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد**. (رواه الترمذي وصححه)*

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،* *لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس* *.*

*وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات،* *فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛* *لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)*

* وقال أيضاً:* *خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:*

*أولاً :* *أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.*

*ثانياً :** أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .*

*ثالثاً :** أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)*

* قال ابن قدامة:* 
*يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم.** (المغني 151/2)*

*قال الشيخ ابن باز:* 
*السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أعظم دافع لاستقامة الجوارح وامتثالها لأمر الله، وانزجارها عن معصيته، العناية بملِكها الذي تسير بأمره وهو "القلب" 

 وفي الصحيحين يقول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة: إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله، ألا وهي القلب) 

 وهذه سلسلة صوتية مميزة في "أعمال القلوب" للشيخ د. خالد السبت، جميل أن تحملها في جوالك أو سيارتك وتستمع إليها

https://www.khaledalsabt.com/cnt/slaselm/tid/120*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أعظم أسباب الثبات*
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين معلقاً على الدعاء للميت: (**اللهم لا تحرمنا أجرهم، ولا تفتنا بعدهم**)* 

*قوله:* *«ولا تفتنا بعدهم»** هذه جملة عظيمة، فتسأل الله ألا يفتنك بعدهم؛ لأن الإنسان قد يفتن بعد موت أقاربه، وأصحابه، ومشايخه، وغير ذلك، فقد يفارقون هذا الرجل مستقيم الحال، ثم يفتن وبالعكس.* 

*فتسأل الله ألا يفتنك بعدهم بشبهات تعرض لك، أو بإرادات سيئة، وهي فتنة الشهوات، والإنسان ما دامت روحه في جسده، فهو معرض للفتنة.*

*ولهذا أوصي نفسي وإياكم أن نسأل الله دائماً الثبات على الإيمان، وأن تخافوا؛ لأن تحت أرجلكم مزالق، فإذا لم يثبتكم الله ـ عز وجل ـ وقعتم في الهلاك.* 

*واسمعوا قول الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت الخلق وأقواهم إيماناً:* *(ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا)*

*أي: تميل ميلاً قليلاً، ولو فعلت ذلك* *(لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا)*

*فإذا كان هذا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فما بالنا نحن! ضعفاء الإيمان واليقين، وتعترينا الشبهات، والشهوات؛ فنحن على خطر عظيم.* 

*فعلينا أن نسأل الله تعالى الثبات على الحق، وألا يزيغ قلوبنا.* *(الشرح الممتع 587/5)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قنوات نافعة جديرة بالمتابعة والنشر عبر التلقرام* 
* قناة الشيخ د. سليمان الدبيخي*
*وفيها عناية بمسائل الاعتقاد*
https://t.me/sulaiman_Al_Dubaikhi

* قناة الشيخ أ.د. عمر المقبل*
*فيها لطائف وفرائد ومرئيات ومقالات متنوعة* 
https://telegram.me/dr_omar_almuqbil

* قناة الشيخ د.عبدالله الغفيلي*
*وفيها عناية بالمسائل الفقهية* 
https://telegram.me/dr_alghfaily

* قناة: فوائد فقهية نسائية* 
http://cutt.us/1TBl

* قناة تدبر (بإشراف مركز تدبر)*
https://telegram.me/tadabborr

* قناة الاستشارات الحديثية*
http://goo.gl/8uzzQW

* قناة الشيخ د. ضيف الله الشمراني*
https://t.me/alshamrani1986

* قناة الشيخ فهد الجريوي*
https://telegram.me/aljrewi

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أحكام الشتاء*
** *في صحيح مسلم:* *(ألا أدلُكم على ما يمحو اللهُ بهِ الخطايا ويرفعُ بهِ الدرجاتِ؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسولَ اللهِ، قال إسباغُ الوضوءِ على المكارهِ، وكثرةُ الخطا إلى المساجِدِ، وانتظارُ الصلاةِ بعدَ الصلاةِ، فذلكمْ الرباطُ)*

*** قال الزركشي:* *الإسباغ تعميم العضو بالماء بحيث يجري عليه، ولا يكون مسحا.** (شرح الزركشي 318/1)*

** *تنشيف الأعضاء بعد الوضوء* *قال عنه النووي بعد أن ذكر الأقوال فيه: (**مباح يستوي فعله وتركه، وهذا الذي نختاره، فإن المنع أو الاستحباب يحتاج إلى دليل ظاهر**). (شرح مسلم 556/1)*

** *قال الأُبّي: ت**سخين الماء لدفع برده ليتقوى على العبادة لا يمنع من حصول الثواب المذكور.** (إكمال إكمال المعلم 54/2)*

*** قال الشيخ ابن باز:* 
*أسباب التيمم هي أسباب الوضوء،* *فإذا عجز عن الماء لمرضه وجب عليه التيمم للصلاة، لمس المصحف، للطواف، والمقصود أن التيمم يقوم مقام الوضوء، فإذا وجد أسباب الوضوء ولم يوجد الماء فإنه يتيمم بالصعيد؛ يضرب التراب بيديه ضربة واحدة يمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه،* 
*وهكذا المريض الذي لا يستطيع، يضره الماء يفعل التيمم، والصحيح أنه يقوم مقام الطهارة، يرفع الحدث إلى وجود الماء، فإذا تيمم للظهر صلى به العصر إذا كان على طهارة وهكذا.*

*وقال أيضاً: كثير ممن يذهب إلى النزهة يستعملون التيمم* *والماء عندهم كثير،** والوصول إليه ميسر، وهذا بلا شك* *تساهل قبيح، وعمل منكر لا يجوز فعله،** وإنما يعذر المسلم في استعمال التيمم إذا بعد عنه الماء، أو لم يبق عنده منه إلا اليسير الذي يحفظه لإنقاذ حياته وأهله وبهائمه مع بعد الماء عنه.*

*وقال أيضاً:*
*إذا وقع البرد وأنت في مكان* *لا حيلة لك في ماء دافئ،* *كالذي في الصحراء وليس عنده ما يسخن به الماء، ويخشى المضرة عليه من استعمال الماء، فإنه يتيمم، والحمد لله، مثلما ت**يمم عمرو بن العاص في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -*
*(من موقع الشيخ)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة مهمات العلم، بإشراف الشيخ: صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي، المدرس في المسجد النبوي 


مفيدة في التأصيل العلمي، وسيطرح فيها برنامج مستمر للمتابعين 

https://t.me/tamkeen_mohemmat

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى ينال المصلي مضاعفة الأجر بسبع وعشرين درجة؟*
* قال ابن حجر:*
*وقد خاض قوم في تعيين الأسباب المقتضية للدرجات المذكورة، وقد نقحت ما وقفت عليه من ذلك، وحذفت ما لا يختص بصلاة الجماعة:*

*فأولها:* *إجابة المؤذن بنية الصلاة في الجماعة.* 

*والتبكير إليها في أول الوقت.*
*
والمشي إلى المسجد بالسكينة.* 

*ودخول المسجد داعياً. 
*
*وصلاة التحية عند دخوله، كل ذلك بنية الصلاة في الجماعة.* 

*سادسها:** انتظار الجماعة.* 

*سابعها:** صلاة الملائكة عليه واستغفارهم له.* 

*ثامنها:* *شهادتهم له.* 

*تاسعها:** إجابة الإقامة.* 

*عاشرها:* *السلامة من الشيطان حين يفر عند الإقامة.* 

*حادي عاشرها:* *الوقوف منتظرا إحرام الإمام أو الدخول معه في أي هيئة وجده عليها.* 

*ثاني عشرها:** إدراك تكبيرة الإحرام كذلك.* 

*ثالث عشرها:** تسوية الصفوف وسد فرجها.* 

*رابع عشرها:* *جواب الإمام عند قوله سمع الله لمن حمده.* 

*خامس عشرها:** الأمن من السهو غالبا وتنبيه الإمام إذا سها بالتسبيح أو الفتح عليه.* 

*سادس عشرها:** حصول الخشوع والسلامة عما يلهي غالبا.* 

*سابع عشرها:** تحسين الهيئة غالبا ثامن عشرها احتفاف الملائكة به.* 

*تاسع عشرها:* *التدرب على تجويد القراءة، وتعلم الأركان والأبعاض.* 

*العشرون:* *إظهار شعائر الإسلام.* 

*الحادي والعشرون:* *إرغام الشيطان بالاجتماع على العبادة، والتعاون على الطاعة، ونشاط المتكاسل.* 

*الثاني والعشرون:** السلامة من صفة النفاق، ومن إساءة غيره الظن بأنه ترك الصلاة رأساً.* 

*الثالث والعشرون:* *رد السلام على الإمام.* 

*الرابع والعشرون:* *الانتفاع باجتماعهم على الدعاء والذكر، وعود بركة الكامل على الناقص.* 

*الخامس والعشرون:** قيام نظام الألفة بين الجيران، وحصول تعاهدهم في أوقات الصلوات.* 

*فهذه خمس وعشرون خصلة، ورد في كل منها أمر أو ترغيب يخصه، وبقي منها أمران يختصان بالجهرية وهما: الإنصات عند قراءة الإمام، والاستماع لها، والتأمين عند تأمينه ليوافق تأمين الملائكة.* 

*ومقتضى الخصال التي ذكرتها اختصاص التضعيف بالتجمع في المسجد، وهو الراجح في نظري. (فتح الباري 133/2)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من عدم التوفيق! 
**في الصحيحين يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:* *(مَنْ سَمَّعَ سَمَّعَ اللَّهُ بِهِ، وَمَنْ يُرَائِي يُرَائِي اللَّهُ بِهِ)*

** قال ابن حجر: قيل بأن المراد:* *من قصد بعمله أن يسمعه الناس ويروه ليعظموه وتعلو منزلته عندهم حصل له ما قصد، وكان ذلك جزاءه على عمله؛ ولا يثاب عليه في الآخرة.* 

*وقيل:* *المعنى من سمع بعيوب الناس وأذاعها أظهر الله عيوبه وسمعه المكروه.** (فتح الباري 373/11)*

** قال بكر المزني:* 
*إذا رأيتم الرجل موكلاً بعيوب الناس، ناسياً لعيبه،** فاعلموا أنه قد مكر به.** (صفة الصفوة 3/ 201)* 

**قال ابن رجب: روي عن بعض السلف أنه قال: أدركت قوماً لم يكن لهم عيوب،* *فذكروا عيوب الناس، فذكر الناس لهم عيوباً.* 

*وأدركت أقواماً كانت لهم عيوب،* *فكفوا عن عيوب الناس، فنسيت عيوبهم.** (جامع العلوم والحكم 1011/3)*

** قال ذو النون:* 
*ثلاثة من أعلام الخير في المتعلم:* *تعظيم العلماء* *بحسن التواضع لهم، و**العمى عن عيوب الناس* *بالنظر في عيب نفسه، و**بذل المال في طلب العلم* *إيثارا له على متاع الدنيا. (شعب الإيمان للبيهقي 326/3)*

** قال ابن سيرين:** ظلم لأخيك* *أن تذكر منه أسوأ ما تعلم، وتكتم خَيره.(صفة الصفوة 3/ 173)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

صيغ التسبيح بعد الصلاة 

*العبادات الواردة على أوجه متعددة، الأفضل أن ينوع المؤمن بينها، وفي ذلك عمل بالسنن كلها، وضبط للعلم، واستحضار لمعانيها أكثر مما لو داوم على صفة واحدة. 


*وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدة صور في التسبيح بعد الصلاة، جمعها الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس (وهو طالب علم في الرياض غير إمام الحرم)


الأول: أن يسبح عشراً، ويحمد عشراً، ويكبر عشراً . رواه البخاري وغيره.


الثاني: أن يسبح ثلاثاً وثلاثين، ويحمد ثلاثاً وثلاثين، ويكبر ثلاثاً وثلاثين؛ فيكون المجموع تسعة وتسعين. متفق عليه.


الثالث: أن يقول ذلك، ويختم المائة بـ: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير. رواه مسلم.


الرابع: أن يسبح ثلاثاً وثلاثين، ويحمد ثلاثا وثلاثين، ويكبر أربعا وثلاثين. رواه مسلم.


الخامس: أن يسبح خمساً وعشرين، ويحمد خمساً وعشرين، ويكبر خمساً وعشرين، ويهلل خمسا وعشرين. رواه أحمد والنسائي، وصححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان والحاكم.

وقد وردت صورة سادسة، وهي: أن يسبح إحدى عشرة، ويحمد إحدى عشرة، ويكبر إحدى عشرة، لكن بين الحافظ ابن حجر (فتح الباري 2/328)، أنها غلط، وقد استغربها ابن القيم في (زادالمعاد 1/300).

ولهذا الذكر أجر عظيم، وهو لا يستغرق  إلا وقتاً يسيراً، ويمكن أن تقوله وأنت تمشي خارج المسجد إن كنت مستعجلاً، وإلا فالبقاء في المسجد بعد الصلاة للذكر فيه فضل كبير أيضاً.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الاحتجاج بالخلاف
* البعض إذا سمع بخلاف فقهي في مسألة اتخذ ذلك سلماً لأن يأخذ من الأقوال بالتشهي، محتجاً بأن "المسألة فيها خلاف!" 

* وهنا نص نفيس للإمام الشاطبي يقول فيه: 
وقد زاد هذا الأمر على قدر الكفاية، حتى صار الخلاف في المسائل معدوداً في حجج الإباحة، ووقع فيما تقدم وتأخر من الزمان الاعتماد في جواز الفعل على كونه مختلفاً فيه بين أهل العلم!
لا بمعنى مراعاة الخلاف، فإن له نظراً آخر، بل في غير ذلك. 
فربما وقع الإفتاء في المسألة بالمنع، فيقال: لم تمنع والمسألة مختلف فيها؟ 

فيجعل الخلاف حجة في الجواز لمجرد كونها مختلفاً فيها، لا لدليل يدل على صحة مذهب الجواز، ولا لتقليد من هو أولى بالتقليد من القائل بالمنع، وهو عين الخطأ على الشريعة، حيث جعل ما ليس بمعتمد معتمداً، وما ليس بحجة حجة. 


قال الخطابي: 
وقد أمر الله تعالى المتنازعين أن يردوا ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله والرسول. 
وليس الاختلاف حجة، وبيان السنة حجة على المختلفين من الأولين والآخرين ا.هـ. 

والقائل بهذا راجع إلى أن يتبع ما يشتهيه، ويجعل القول الموافق حجة له، ويدرأ بها عن نفسه، فهو قد أخذ القول وسيلة إلى اتباع هواه، لا وسيلة إلى تقواه. (الموافقات 94/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-02-24_21-31-42.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما فائدة النصيحة وإنكار المنكر إذا كان المنصوح لن يقبل؟
*
*​**-** قال القرطبي في تفسير قول الله:*
*(**واذ قالت أمة منهم لم تعظون قوماً الله مهلكهم**)* 
*قال جمهور المفسرين: إن بني إسرائيل افترقت* *ثلاث فرق**، وهو الظاهر من الضمائر في الآية.* 

*1- فرقة** عصت وصادت، وكانوا نحواً من سبعين ألفاً.* 
*2- وفرقة** اعتزلت ولم تنه ولم تعص، وأن هذه الطائفة قالت للناهية : لم تعظون قوماً - تريد العاصية - الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم على غلبة الظن، وما عهد من فعل الله تعالى حينئذ بالأمم العاصية.* 

*3- فقالت الناهية:** موعظتنا معذرة إلى الله لعلهم يتقون.*

*ثم اختلف بعد هذا، فقيل: إن الطائفة التي لم تنه ولم تعص هلكت مع العاصية، عقوبة على ترك النهي، قاله ابن عباس. وقال أيضاً: ما أدري ما فعل بهم، وهو الظاهر من الآية. (تفسير القرطبي 275/7)*
** فتأمل سياق الآية في ثناء الله على الطائفة التي أنكرت المنكر مع أنه رفض قولها، وأخبر الله عن نجاتهم، ولم يبين حال من ترك إنكار المنكر.* 

*فساهم وشارك، وأكثر سواد الخير، ولو كان من يتابعك قلة، فإنما السيل اجتماع النقط، ولتعذر إلى الله، ولعلهم يتقون.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قول الله تعالى: (وَاتَّقُواْ فِتْنَةً لاَّ تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنكُمْ خَآصَّةً)*

* أمر الله المؤمنين أن لا يقروا المنكر بين أظهرهم فيعمهم العذاب. (تفسير الطبري 474/13)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لك إحدى خيرات ثلاث عند الدعاء* 
* قال نبينا وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم: «**ما من عبد يدعو الله بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث:*

*-** إما أن تعجل له دعوته في الدنيا.* 
*-* *وإما أن تدخر له في الآخرة.* 
*- وإما أن يصرف عنه من الشر مثل ذلك.* 

*قالوا يا رسول الله: إذاً نكثر؟* *قال: الله أكثر**» رواه الإمام أحمد.* 

* قال الشيخ ابن باز:*
*فالمسلم إذا دعا وتضرع إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى فهو على خير عظيم، مأجور ومثاب، وقد تُعجل دعوته، وقد تؤجل لحكمة بالغة، وقد يصرف عنه من الشر ما هو أعظم من المسألة التي سأل.*

*لكن لا يتوسل إلى الله إلا بما شرع،** من أسمائه سبحانه وتعالى وصفاته، أو بتوحيده سبحانه، أو بأعمالك الصالحة، فتقول: يا ربي أسألك بإيماني بك وإيماني بنبيك محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، اللهم إني أسألك بحبي لك، أو بحبي لنبيك محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.*

*أما التوسل بجاه فلان، أو بحق فلان، فهذا لم يأت به الشرع، ولهذا ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى أنه غير مشروع فالواجب تركه. (فتاوى نور على الدرب 359/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فائدة حول الدعاء ونحن في آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتاب جديد: أحكام فقهية، مسائل منتخبة من كتب وأقوال أهل العلم
**
**الآن في معرض الكتاب في الرياض كتاب "أحكام فقهية"*
*
يشتمل على أكثر من 220 مسألة فقهية موثقة من أقوال أهل العلم، جمعها: "نايف بن محمد اليحيى" 

الكتاب في 240 صفحة ملونة

* قال الشيخ أ.د. خالد المشيقح، المدرس في المسجد الحرام عن الكتاب:

قرأت في رسالة "أحكام فقهية" للشيخ: نايف اليحيى، فألفيتها رسالة نافعة مفيدة، جمعت أحكاماً فقهية، ومسائل متنوعة، وتحقيقات علمية.

* وقال الشيخ أ.د. عبدالله السكاكر:
كتاب: "أحكام فقهية" قد احتوى على نقولات ماتعة، وفوائد رائعة، من كلام أهل العلم والفضل، لامست حاجات الناس بعبارات سهلة، ومعان جزلة. 

* يباع الكتاب في جناح "مجلة البيان" a12 في معرض الكتاب، وسيكون في المكتبات بإذن الله بعد المعرض* 
** مناسب للقراءة على جماعة المسجد، وللحلقات والدور النسائية.

* هناك خصم للكميات التي تكون للتوزيع الخيري، للطلب على هذا الرقم 
**00966555**17**8616*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

001.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مع بداية معرض الكتاب 


هذه قائمة جميلة انتقاها بعض المثقفين وطلاب العلم، تشمل 340 كتاباً في مختلف الفنون مع أفضل طبعاتها


في علوم الشريعة، وفي الشعر والأدب، وفي الإدارة والتربية وتطوير الذات وغيرها 

https://t.co/5xcEz06Tpb

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*طبع "جوامع الأخبار" للسعدي مجردا من شرحه ليكون كالمتن الذي يشرح في الدورات العلمية، يباع في جناح الدار الناشرة في #معرض_الرياض_الد  لي_للكتاب
رحم الله مؤلفه،ونفع به كما نفع بأصله
http://cutt.us/Nnw4*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتاب: (السبل المرضية لطلب العلوم الشرعية)، فيه منهجية طلب العلم 
وذكر طريق التدرج فيه، مع الكتب المناسبة لكل مرحلة، وأفضل طبعة لها

يمكن تحميله من هذا الرابطhttp://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=14477*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

001.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

002.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دليلك إلى أكثر من 350 كتاب مع الطبعات الحديثة
https://t.co/vxnBxWiXvE




 تشجير أهم الكتب الفقهية المطبوعة على المذاهب الأربعة
https://t.co/uh5nkK2kEE

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* كتاب: مدارج تفقه الحنبلي* 
*للشيخ: أحمد القعيمي .. طبعه مركز تكوين*

*مفيد جدا لمن رغب في دراسة الفقه الحنبلي*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وصلتنا أسئلة كثيرة عن كتاب: "أحكام فقهية" وعن مكان بيعه

* الكتاب يشتمل على أكثر من 220 مسألة فقهية متنوعة مما يحتاجه المسلم في عباداته ومعاملاته، موثقة من أقوال أهل العلم، جمعها: "نايف بن محمد اليحيى"


* يقع في 240 صفحة ملونة 


* يباع الكتاب في جناح "مجلة البيان" A12 في معرض الكتاب، وبعد أسبوع سيكون في المكتبات 


ويمكن شراؤه عن طريق النت من موقع "بوكس كوم" والتوصيل بخمسة ريالات فقط 


https://www.b8ks.com/ar/168596




 هناك خصم للكميات التي تكون للتوزيع الخيري، للطلب على هذا الرقم 
0096655 517 8616

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المهم لطالب العلم قراءة المداخل إلى المذاهب الفقهية، ليطلع على أطوارها، ويتعرف على أعلامها ومؤلفاتهم، وما المعتمد في الفتوى عندهم، وما هي اصطلاحاتهم. 


وهذه كتب مفيدة في كل مذهب:


 المذهب الحنفي   أحمد النقيب


 اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية، د. محمد إبراهيم علي


 المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام الشافعي، د. أكرم القواسمي


 المدخل المفصل إلى فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، د. بكر أبو زيد


 مصطلحات المذاهب الفقهية وأسرار الفقه، مريم الظفيري

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إصدارات مركز تدبر متميزة ومتنوعة تحلق بك في العيش مع كلام الله 


تباع في جناح دار الحضارة o4
photo_2017-03-13_20-45-17.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ضابط النوم الذي يبطل الوضوء*** قال ابن تيمية:*
*النوم اليسير من المتمكن بمقعدته، لا ينقض الوضوء عند جماهير العلماء، من الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم، فإن النوم عندهم ليس بحدث في نفسه، لكنه مظنة الحدث، كما دل عليه الحديث الذي في السنن: (**العين وكاء السه فإذا نامت العينان استطلق الوكاء**) (مجموع الفتاوى 228/21)*

** قال الأبي الأزهري:*
*النوم الثقيل ينقض الوضوء مطلقاً، طال أو قصر، وحقيقة النوم الثقيل: أنه الذي يخالط القلب، ولا يشعر صاحبه بما فعل، سواء فعله أو فعل غيره.* 

*[أما] الخفيف الذي يشعر صاحبه بأدنى سبب لا ينقض مطلقاً، قصيراً كان أو طويلاً، لما في مسلم: (كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينامون ثم يصلون ولا يتوضؤون)، لكن يستحب الوضوء من النوم الخفيف الطويل. (الثمر الداني شرح الرسالة 28/1، ورجحه ابن عثيمين في فتاويه 195/11)*

** وإذا شك* *فقال ابن تيمية:*
*والأظهر في هذا الباب أنه إذا شك المتوضئ: هل نومه مما ينقض أو ليس مما ينقض، فإنه لا يحكم بنقض الوضوء؛ لأن الطهارة ثابتة بيقين فلا تزول بالشك. (مجموع الفتاوى 230/21)*

** فائدة لطيفة:*
*عن أبي عبيد قال: كنت أفتي أن من نام جالساً لا وضوء عليه، حتى خرج إلى جنبي يوم الجمعة رجل، فنام فخرجت منه ريح، فقلت له:* 
*قم فتوضأ، فقال: لم أنم!* 
*فقلت: بلى، وقد خرجت منك ريح تنقض الوضوء، فجعل يحلف أنه ما كان ذلك منه، وقال لي: بل منك خرجت.* 

*فتركت ما كنت أعتقد في نوم الجالس، وراعيت غلبة النوم ومخالطته للقلب. (الاستذكار 150/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما يشرع عند الريح والغبار
** قال ابن رجب:*

*في صحيح مسلم: كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا عصفت الريح قال: (**اللهم، أني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها وخير ما أرسلت به، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها وشر ما أرسلت به**).*

*وخرج مسلم أيضاً عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت:* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان يوم الريح والغيم عرف ذلك في وجهه، فأقبل
وأدبر، فإذا مطر سر به، وذهب عنه ذلك.

قالت عائشة: فسألته، فقال: (إني خشيت أن يكون عذاباً سلط على أمتي).* 

*وخرج الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (**لا تسبوا الريح، فإذا رأيتم ما تكرهون فقولوا: اللهم، إنا نسألك من خير هذه الريح وخير ما فيها وخير ما أمرت به، ونعوذ بك من شر هذه الريح، وشر ما فيها وشر ما أمرت به**)، وقال: حسن صحيح.*

*وروي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال:* *لا تسبوا الريح؛ فإنها بشر ونذر ولواقح، ولكن استعيذوا بالله من شر ما أرسلت به.*

*وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال:** لا تسبوا الريح؛ فإنها تجيء بالرحمة، وتجيء بالعذاب، وقولوا: اللهم، اجعلها رحمة، ولا تجعلها عذابا.** خرجهما ابن أبي الدنيا. (فتح الباري 239/9)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب التوفيق للتوبة والمغفرة*

* وقوعك في الزلة والمعصية* *يجب أن يكون باب ندم وتوبة* *لا طريق تعذير وتبرير لذنبك.*

*فبالأولى تنال* *فضل التوبة والمغفرة، وييسر الله لك الخلاص منه**ا، وبالثانية تحصد و**بال العناد والمكابرة.* 

*والله يعلم السر وأخفى، وما تخفيه النفس من تسويغ وتدليس*

**ومن جميل ما قاله الشيخ علي الطنطاوي:* 

*أما حلق اللحية فلا والله ما أجمع على نفسي بين الفعل السيء والقول السيء، ولا أكتم الحق لأني مخالفه، ولا أكذب على الله ولا على الناس.*

*وأنا مقر على نفسي أَني مخطىء في هذا، ولقد حاولت مراراً أن أدع هذا الخطأ، ولكن غلبتني شهوة النفس وقوة العادة، وأنا أسأل الله أن يعينني على نفسي حتى أطلقها، فاسألوا الله ذلك لي فإن دعاء المؤمن للمؤمن بظهر الغيب لا يُرد إن شاء الله. (مع الناس ص 177)*

*ثم وفقه الله بعد ذلك فأرخاها وأعفاها.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*المشجرات الفقهية من إدارة الإفتاء الكويتية:*
*المذهب الحنفي:* 

https://t.co/wgftgWrzmX

*المذهب المالكي:*

https://t.co/FPqpPl74Tg

*المذهب الشافعي:*

https://t.co/h0nVcUvr3w

*المذهب الحنبلي:*

https://t.co/Cs7Mcjs8Fe

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*السلف وعصر يوم الجمعة:*
*قال أحد السلف : "* *من استقامت له جمعته، استقام له سائر أسبوعه* *".*

*كان المفضل بن فضالة إذا صلى عصر يوم الجمعة،* *خلا في ناحية المسجد وحده، فلا يزال يدعو حتى تغرب الشمس**. (أخبار القضاة).*


** كان طاووس بن كيسان إذا صلى العصر يوم الجمعة،* *استقبل القبلة، ولم يكلم أحدًا حتى تغرب الشمس**.* 
*(تاريخ واسط).*


** ذكر ابن عساكر :*
*" أصاب العمى الصلت بن بسطام، فجلس* *إخوانه يدعون له عصر الجمعة، وقبل الغروب عطس عطسة، فرجع بصره* *".*
*(تاريخ دمشق).*


** قال ابن القيم :* 
*" وهذه الساعة هي آخر ساعة بعد العصر،** يُعَظِّمُها جميع أهل الملل* *".* 
*(زاد المعاد ١ / ٣٨٤).*


*كان سعيد بن جبير إذا* *صلى العصر، لم يكلم أحدًا حتى تغرب الشمس - يعني أنه كان ينشغل بالدعاء** -.* 
*(زاد المعاد ١ / ٣٨٢).*

*(هذه الفائدة منقولة)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هذه روابط مهمة ومفيدة لمن رغب في دراسة الفقه 
*

*� منهجية دراسة الفقه الحنبلي** د. محمد باجابر*




*وأسفل الفيديو روابط للكتب التي يتدرج الطالب في قراءتها وسماعها*


*� هل الأفضل التفقه على مذهب معين؟* 
http://islamqa.info/ar/228194


*� مقال جميل*
*(**خاطرات على سبيل التفقه**)*
https://saaid.net/Doat/mishari/18.htm

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أفضل الأعمال بعد الفرائض*
*** قال ابن تيمية في كلام نفيس:*

*أفضل الأعمال بعد الفرائض؛* *يختلف باختلاف الناس فيما يقدرون عليه وما يناسب أوقاتهم فلا يمكن فيه جواب جامع مفصل لكل أحد.* 

*لكن مما هو كالإجماع بين العلماء بالله وأمره:* *أن ملازمة ذكر الله دائماً هو أفضل ما شغل العبد به نفسه في الجملة.* 

*وعلى ذلك دل حديث أبي هريرة الذي رواه مسلم: {**سبق المفردون، قالوا يا رسول الله: ومن المفردون؟ قال: الذاكرون الله كثيراً والذاكرات**}* 

*وفيما رواه أبو داود عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: {**ألا أنبئكم بخير أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم وأرفعها في درجاتكم وخير لكم من إعطاء الذهب والورق ومن أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم ويضربوا أعناقكم؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله قال: ذكر الله**}* 

*والدلائل القرآنية والإيمانية بصراً وخبراً ونظراً على ذلك كثيرة.* 

*وأقل ذلك أن يلازم العبد الأذكار المأثورة عن معلم الخير وإمام المتقين صلى الله عليه وسلم،** كالأذكار المؤقتة في أول النهار وآخره، وعند أخذ المضجع وعند الاستيقاظ من المنام، وأدبار الصلوات.* 

*و**الأذكار المقيدة**، مثل ما يقال عند الأكل والشرب، واللباس والجماع، ودخول المنزل والمسجد، والخلاء والخروج من ذلك.* 

*ثم يعلم أن كل ما تكلم به اللسان وتصوره القلب،* *مما يقرب إلى الله، من تعلم علم وتعليمه، وأمر بمعروف ونهي عن منكر، فهو من ذكر الله**.* 

*ولهذا* *من اشتغل بطلب العلم النافع** بعد أداء الفرائض أو جلس مجلسا يتفقه أو يفقه فيه الفقه الذي سماه الله ورسوله فقها فهذا أيضا من أفضل ذكر الله. (مجموع الفتاوى 660/10)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*‏ سلسلة #حوار_حول_التأصي  _العلمي 
**من إنتاج مركز التبيان*
*
د. عبدالله الغفيلي
د. سلطان الناصر
أ.د عمر المقبل
*
*3⃣ الحلقة الثالثة : الذكاء في القراءة*






*قناة د.عمر المقبل* http://cutt.us/Nnw4

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*شهر رجب وما ثبت فيه وما لم يثبت 
** شهر رجب من الأشهر الحرم التي عظم الله حرمتها وشرفها، وعظم المعصية فيها،* *لكن بعض الناس يتناقلون فضائل له بخصوصه لم تثبت.* 

* قال ابن حجر:** لم يرد في فضل شهر رجب ولا في صيامه، ولا في صيام شيء منه معين، ولا في قيام ليلة مخصوصة فيه حديث صحيح يصلح للحجة، وقد سبقني إلى الجزم بذلك الإمام أبو إسماعيل الهروي الحافظ. (تبيين العجب ص6)* 

* قال ابن النحاس عن صلاة الرغائب:* *وهي بدعة، الحديث الوارد فيها موضوع باتفاق المحدثين. (تنبيه الغافلين ص496)* 

* قال ابن رجب:** وقد روي أنه كان في شهر رجب حوادث عظيمة، ولم يصح شيء من ذلك، فروي أن النبي ولد في أول ليلة منه، وأنه بعث في السابع والعشرين منه، وقيل في الخامس والعشرين، ولا يصح شيء من ذلك.* 

*وروي بإسناد* *لا يصح،** عن القاسم بن محمد، أن الإسراء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في سابع وعشرين من رجب، وأنكر ذلك إبراهيم الحربي وغيره. (لطائف المعارف ص233)* 

*** وكونه لم يرد في فضل صيام رجب بخصوصه شيء لا يعني أنه لا صيام تطوع فيه أو قيام مما وردت النصوص عامة فيه وفي غيره، كالإثنين والخميس وثلاثة أيام من كل شهر**،وإنما الذي يكره تخصيصه بعبادة معينة*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة*
** (**إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة**)*

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
*هؤلاء الذين يحبون أن تشيع،* *فكيف بمن أشاع الفاحشة والعياذ بالله**؟* 

*ومن محبة شيوع الفاحشة في المجتمع المسلم* *من يبثون* *الأفلام الخليعة، والصحف الخبيثة الداعرة، فإن هؤلاء لا شك أنهم يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة، ويريدون أن يفتتن المسلم في دينه.* 

*وكذلك* *تمكين هؤلاء مع القدرة على منعهم** داخل في محبة أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا، فالذي يقدر على منعها، ويمكن من شيوعها، هو ممن يحب أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا. (شرح رياض الصالحين 7/5)*

** وقال الشيخ أ.د. عمر المقبل:*

*‏بالتتبع:*
*لا توجد سورة ذكر فيها الحجاب إلا وذكر فيها* *المنافقون**.* 

*فمن مقاصدهم تمزيق ستور الحياء باسم التقدم.* 

*** *ومن التوفيق للمؤمن أن يكون سبباً لنشر الفضيلة، والوقوف في وجه الرذيلة، وأن يكون فاعلاً في برامج التواصل بالاحتساب في نشر الخير، والرد على المنحرفين، ولا تحقرن ما تكتب، فإنما السيل اجتماع النقط.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أنواع الغرر في البيوع*
*-** قال ابن تيمية:*
*الغرر ثلاثة أنواع.*
**إما* *المعدوم**، كحبل الحبلة، وبيع السنين.* 

**وإما* *المعجوز عن تسليمه* *كالعبد الآبق.*

**وإما* *المجهول المطلق، أو المعين المجهول جنسه أو قدره،** كقوله: بعتك عبدا، أو بعتك ما في بيتي، أو بعتك عبيدي. (مجموع الفتاوى 29/25)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أعظم فضل وأجر ثبت في حديث صحيح

حاول أن تعمل به ولو مرة في كل شهر لتظفر بهذا الفضل العظيم*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تعاهد القرآن وأثر قلة مراجعته*
* بوب البخاري: (**بَابُ اغْتِبَاطِ صَاحِبِ الْقُرْآن**) وأورد حديث: (**إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ صَاحِبِ الْقُرْآنِ كَمَثَلِ صَاحِبِ الْإِبِلِ الْمُعَقَّلَةِ، إِنْ عَاهَدَ عَلَيْهَا أَمْسَكَهَا وَإِنْ أَطْلَقَهَا ذَهَبَتْ**)* 

* قال ابن حجر:*
*والمراد بالصاحب:** الذي ألفه،** قال عياض:* *المؤالفة: المصاحبة، وهو كقوله: أصحاب الجنة، وقوله: ألفه، أي: ألف تلاوته، وهو أعم من أن يألفها نظراً من المصحف أو عن ظهر قلب، فإن الذي يداوم على ذلك يذل له لسانه ويسهل عليه قراءته، فإذا هجره ثقلت عليه القراءة وشقت عليه**. (فتح الباري 79/9)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من البيوع المحرمة*
*** النجش،** وهو الزيادة في ثمن السلعة ممن لا يريد شراءها ليقع غيره فيها.*


* أجمع أهل العلم على تحريمه:*
*قال ابن عبدالبر: (**وأجمعوا أن فاعله عاص لله إذا كان بالنهي عالماً، وذلك لما رواه الشيخان عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما (أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن النجش**).* 

* ويثبت للمشتري بالنجش ا**لخيار بين رد المبيع أو الإمساك**، وذلك إذا غبن غبناً يخرج عن العادة، حتى ولو كانت زيادة من لا يريد الشراء بغير مواطأة من البائع.*

*** للنجش أربع صور:*
*الأولى:* *أن يزيد في السلعة من لا يريد شراءها.* 
*الثانية:** أن يزيد البائع في الثمن بنفسه، والمشتري لايعلم ذلك، فإنه يكون ظالماً ناجشاً، بل هو أعظم من نجش الأجنبي، فيثبت للمشتري الخيار لوجود التغرير.*

*الثالثة:** قول البائع: أعطيت في السلعة كذا وهو كاذب، فيثبت للمشتري الخيار لتغريره.*

*الرابعة:** لو أخبر البائع أنه اشترى السلعة بكذا، وهو زائد عما اشتراها به. (فقه المعاملات المالية الميسر ص102)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال ابن القيم:**
حرم الربا ولعن آكله وموكله وكاتبه وشاهديه، وآذن من لم يدعه بحربه وحرب رسوله، ولم يجيء مثل هذا الوعيد في كبيرة غيره، ولهذا كان من أكبر الكبائر.* *(إعلام الموقعين 3/397)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب نيل محبة الله*
*** المبادرة والمداوامة* *على النوافل من أعظم أسباب محبة الله للعبد.* 

*ففي صحيح البخاري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (* *وما يزال عبدي يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى أحبه، فإذا أحببته: كنت سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، وإن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن استعاذني لأعيذنه**)* 

* قال ابن حجر:*
*كان صدر الصحابة ومن تبعهم* *يواظبون على السنن مواظبتهم على الفرائض**، ولا يفرقون بينهما في اغتنام ثوابهما، وإنما احتاج الفقهاء إلى التفرقة لما يترتب عليه من وجوب الإعادة وتركها، ووجوب العقاب على الترك ونفيه. (فتح الباري 265/13)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فائدة مهمة لمن يقرأ في كتب السير والمغازي:1️⃣ لابن حزم اصطلاح خاص في التأريخ الهجري ـ لم يتابع عليه كما يقول ابن كثير ـ وهو أنه يؤرخ بداية السنوات من شهر ربيع الأول، ولهذا لما أرّخ غزوة خيبر قال: هي سنة 6 بلا شك. وهذا بناء على أن سنة 7 عنده تبدأ من ربيع. [نبه عليه ابن كثير]

2️⃣ لما ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في "فتح الباري" (7/ 393) الخلاف في سنة غزوة الخندق، نقل كلاما مهمّا عن البيهقي، فقال:
"وقد بين البيهقي سبب هذا الاختلاف وهو: أن جماعة من السلف كانوا يعدون التاريخ من المحرم الذي وقع بعد الهجرة ويلغون الأشهر التي قبل ذلك إلى ربيع الأول، وعلى ذلك جرى يعقوب بن سفيان في "تاريخه"، فذكر أن غزوة بدر الكبرى كانت في السنة الأولى، وأن غزوة أحد كانت في الثانية، وأن الخندق كانت في الرابعة، وهذا عمل صحيح على ذلك البناء، لكنه بناءٌ واه مخالف لما عليه الجمهور من جعل التاريخ من المحرم سنة الهجرة"اهـ.


#كناشة_الفوائد 

#فوائد_حديثية 


قناة د.عمر المقبل http://cutt.us/Nnw4*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ساعة الإجابة يوم الجمعة*
* عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن،* *أن ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اجتمعوا فتذاكروا الساعة التي في يوم الجمعة، فتفرقوا ولم يختلفوا أنها آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة.* 

*قال ابن حجر: بإسناد صحيح.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قناة مفيدة للشيخ د. منصور الصقعوب*

*‏*https://t.me/alsuqup* .*

*تحتوي على خطب ودروس ومقاطع منتقاة، من كلمات وقراءات وفوائد منوعة.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*#التعريف_بكتاب (٣)*
***كتب مرشحة في مسائل الاعتقاد**.*


*تنبيه: القاسم المشترك بين هذه الكتب أمران، وهما علة الترشيح:*
*الأول:** أنها جمعت بين الدراية والرواية، ففيها تقريرات للمؤلف، واحتجاجات عقيلة، فجمعت بين النقل والعقل.*
*
الثاني:** أنها من أقدم ما كتب بالاعتبار السابق، -وليس على الاطلاق-، فمثلا في القدر لم أذكر كتاب : (القدر لابن وهب ت197) ولا كتاب (القدر للفريابي ت 301) مع أنهما أقدم مما ذكرته في هذا الباب، لأنهما أشبه بالأجزاء الحديثية، ففيهما سرد مجرد للروايات -من الأحاديث والأثار- دون تعليق.*

*وأنبه أيضاً إلى أني تعمدت ألا أزيد على ثلاثة كتب في كل باب –في الغالب- حتى يستسهل المهتم بدرس الاعتقاد قراءتها ودوام النظر فيها، والعناية بها، وتلخيصها، وسيجد فيها عظيم النفع بإذن الله تعالى، وقد لا يحتاج إلى شيء كثير خارجها -وإلا فالكتب المهمة كثيرة-وغير المتخصص قد يستغني بها، أو ببعضها.*

*من أهم الكتب في مسائل الإيمان:*
*1-الإيمان لأبي عبيد (ت224)*
*2-تعظيم قدر الصلاة للمروزي (ت294)*
*3-المجلد السابع من فتاوى ابن تيمية -(ت728)-، ويشتمل على الإيمان الكبير والإيمان الأوسط، وزيادة يسيرة عليهما.*

*من أهم الكتب في مسائل الأسماء والصفات:*
*1- نقض الدارمي -(ت280)- على المريسي، وقد كان ابن تيمية وابن القيم يوصيان به وبكتابه الآخر: الرد على الجهمية، ويقول ابن تيمية: فيهما من تقرير التوحيد والصفات بالعقل والنقل ما ليس في غيرهما.*
*2-التوحيد لابن خزيمة (ت311).*
*3-التدمرية لابن تيمية (ت728).*
*4-مختصر الصواعق لابن القيم (ت751).*
*
من أهم الكتب في مسائل النبوات:*
*1-دلائل النبوة للأصبهاني (ت535) تحقيق: مساعد الحميد*
*2- الشفاء للقاضي عياض (ت544).*
*3-النبوات لابن تيمية (ت728).*
*
من أهم الكتب في مسائل القدر:* 
*1-خلق أفعال العباد للبخاري (ت256).*
*2-المجلد الثامن من فتاوى ابن تيمية (ت728)*
*3- شفاء العليل لابن القيم (ت751).*

*من أهم الكتب المسندة الشاملة لأغلب مسائل الاعتقاد*
*1-الشريعة للآجري (ت360)*
*2-الإبانة لابن بطة (ت387)*
*3-شرح أصول الاعتقاد للالكائي (ت418)*

*من أهم الكتب في باب البدع.*
*1-الحوادث والبدع لأبي بكر الطرطوشي (ت520).*
*2-اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لابن تيمية (ت728).*
*3-الاعتصام للشاطبي (ت790).*
*
من أهم الكتب في توحيد العبادة.*
*1-(العبودية)، و (الاستغاثة في الرد على البكري)، و (قاعدة في التوسل والوسيلة)، ثلاثتها لابن تيمية (ت728).*
*2-تجريد التوحيد للمقريزي (ت845).*
*3-التوحيد لابن عبد الوهاب –(ت1206)، وأهم شروحه: فتح المجيد لعبد الرحمن بن حسن، والقول المفيد لابن عثيمين.*
*
من أهم الكتب في مسائل اليوم الآخر*
*1-التذكرة للقرطبي (ت 671)*
*2-البحور الزاخرة للسفاريني (ت1188).*
*
من أهم الكتب في مشكل النصوص*
*1- الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية للإمام أحمد (ت241).*
*2-تأويل مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة (ت276)*
*3-مشكل الآثار للطحاوي (ت321)*
*4-تفسير آيات أشكلت لابن تيمية (ت728)*
*
كتب ومتون مناسبة للشرح في دورات علمية قصيرة، أو أيام علمية*
*1- العقيدة الطحاوية (ت321).*
*2-مقدمة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني (ت386).*
*3- عقيدة السلف للصابوني (ت449)*
*4-الاعتقاد لابن أبي يعلى (ت526)*
*5-لمعة الاعتقاد لابن قدامة (ت620)* 
*6-العقيدة الواسطية لابن تيمية (ت728)*
*7-الأصول الثلاثة وكتاب التوحيد كلاهما للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب (ت1206) وتقدم ذكرُ أهم شروح الأخير، وأما الأول فمن أهم شروحه: شرح الشيخ العثيمين، والشيخ د.عبد الرحمن الشمسان.*

*من أهم الكتب في الفرق والمقالات*
*1-مقالات الإسلاميين لأبي الحسن الأشعري (ت324).*
*2-الفرق بين الفرق للبغدادي (ت429).*
*3-الفصل لابن حزم (ت456).*
*4-الملل والنحل للشهرستاني (548).*


*‏•••═══ ༻✿༺═══ •••*

*قناة أ.د. سليمان بن محمد الدبيخي .(علمية عقدية- تربوية - دعوية)*

*‏*https://t.me/sulaiman_Al_Dubaikhi

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أحياناً يحتاج الشخص لفتوى عاجلة ليعرف الحكم الشرعي 

هذا موقع "الفتوى" سهل البحث، اكتب مختصر السؤال ويظهر الجواب من فتاوى العلماء الموثوقة 

وله تطبيق للأجهزة الكفية
 رابط الموقع 
http://www.alftwa.com


 تطبيق للآيفون 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id455069146?mt=8#


 تطبيق للأندرويد 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ltqniah.alftwa*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فضائل عظيمة الأجر*
* قال ابن عبد البر:*
*تواترت الآثار عن النبي - عليه السلام -* *أن من انتظر الصلاة فهو في صلاة ما انتظرها.* 

*وحسبك من هذا فضلاً، إذ الصلاة من أفضل أعمال البر، ولا ينتظر بها إلا من هجر إليها.* 

*وقد سمى رسول الله - عليه السلام - انتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة** رباطاً،* 
*وجاء: (**رباط يوم خير من صيام شهر**)*

*ولا أعلم خلافاً بين العلماء* *أن من بكر وانتظر الصلاة وإن لم يصل في الصف الأول، أفضل ممن تأخر عنها ثم صلى في الصف الأول.* 

*وفي هذا ما يوضح لك معنى الصف الأول، وأنه ورد من أجل البكور إليه والتقدم.* 

*وقد روي منصوصا عن النبي - عليه السلام - وعن طائفة من أصحابه: (**لو يعلم الناس ما في الصف الأول ما صفوا فيه إلا بقرعة**) (الاستذكار 378/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*شهر داوم صلى الله عليه وسلم على صيامه*
* في مسند الإمام أحمد: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شعبان: (**ذاك شهر يغفل الناس عنه بين رجب ورمضان، وهو شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال إلى رب العالمين، فأحب أن يرفع عملي وأنا صائم**)* 

* في الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (**ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استكمل صيام شهر قط إلا رمضان، وما رأيته في شهر أكثر صياما منه في شعبان**)، زاد البخاري في رواية:(**كان يصوم شعبان كله**) ولمسلم في رواية: (**كان يصوم شعبان إلا قليلا**).* 

* قال ابن رجب: وقد رجح طائفة من العلماء منهم ابن المبارك وغيره: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يستكمل صيام شعبان، وإنما* *كان يصوم أكثره.*

* وقال أيضاً: وأفضل التطوع ما كان قريباً من رمضان قبله وبعده، وذلك يلتحق بصيام رمضان لقربه منه، وتكون منزلته من الصيام بمنزلة السنن الرواتب مع الفرائض قبلها وبعدها،* *فيلتحق بالفرائض في الفضل وهي تكملة لنقص الفرائض.* 

*فكما* *أن السنن الرواتب أفضل من التطوع المطلق بالصلاة فكذلك صيام ما قبل رمضان وبعده أفضل من صيام ما بعد منه.* *(لطائف المعارف ص129)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-04-29_13-23-16.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-04-29_13-26-16.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي وهو يذكر بداية انتشار الفساد في الشام، وسكوت الناس عن إنكاره:
وازداد الانحدار وتتالت المصائب، وضعف أهل الدين بتنازعهم واختلافهم، وخلا الميدان للذين يريدون أن يطبقوا فينا قانون الشيطان، قانون إبليس. 

وأول مادة في هذا القانون كما تعرفون: «ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوآتهما».

فبعد أن كانت النصرانيات واليهوديات يتخذن الملاءات، وبعد أن كانت دمشق تغلق حوانيتها وتخرج المظاهرات فيها لأن وكيلة ثانوية البنات جاءت سافرة عن وجهها، وصلت الطالبات إلى ما رأينا من التكشف والاختلاط وتلك المنكرات. (ذكريات الطنطاوي 311/5)

 لذا واجب كل مسلم الإنكار بالتي هي أحسن، بالكتابة والمراسلة والنصيحة. 

وكم أزيل من منكر لتظافر الجهود في الكتابة عنه وإنكاره، ولا تستقل جهدك أو قلة من يتابعك، فإنما النهر اجتماع النقط، فأكثر سواد أهل الخير، وقل كما قال الأولون: (معذرة إلى ربكم ولعلهم يتقون).*
*__________________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مما يستحب للإمام فعله*
* قال البهوتي:*
*(ويستحب للإمام أن لا يطيل الجلوس بعد السلام مستقبل القبلة)** لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *(كان إذا سلم لم يقعد إلا مقدار ما يقول: اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام، تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام**) رواه مسلم.* 

*ويستحب* *(أن لا ينصرف المأموم قبله)** أي: قبل الإمام، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:**(إني إمامكم، فلا تسبقوني بالركوع ولا بالسجود، ولا بالقيام ولا بالانصراف)** رواه مسلم* 
*(إلا أن يطيل)** الإمام* *(الجلوس)* *فينصرف المأموم لإعراضه عن السنة.* 
*(كشاف القناع 364/1)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ليلة النصف من شعبان 
� قال زيد بن أسلم: ما أدركنا أحداً من مشيختنا ولا فقهائنا يلتفتون إلى النصف من شعبان، ولم ندرك أحداً منهم يذكر حديث مكحول، ولا يرون لها فضلاً على ما سواها من الليالي. 


قال الحافظ ابن دحية: قال أهل التعديل والتجريح: ليس في حديث النصف من شعبان حديث يصح. (الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث لأبي شامة ص 33). 


� قال ابن رجب: وفي فضل ليلة نصف شعبان أحاديث متعددة، وقد اختُلف فيها، فضعفها الأكثرون. (لطائف المعارف ص136) 


� قال النجم الغيطي في صفة إحياء ليلة النصف من شعبان بجماعة: إنه قد أنكر ذلك أكثر العلماء من أهل الحجاز، منهم عطاء وابن أبي مليكة، وفقهاء المدينة وأصحاب مالك، وقالوا: ذلك كله بدعة، ولم يثبت في قيامها جماعة شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه. (السنن والمبتدعات للشقيري ص 144)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الصوم بعد انتصاف شعبان*
* ثبت في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكثر من الصيام في شعبان،** ويصومه كله إلا قليلا**.* 

* وأما حديث: (إذا انتصف شعبان فلا تصوموا)، فقد* *ضعفه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، وأحمد وأبو زرعة الرازي والأثرم. 

وقال الإمام أحمد: لم يرو العلاء حديثا أنكر منه.* 

*وقال الأثرم: الأحاديث كلها تخالفه، يشير إلى* *أحاديث صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شعبان كله ووصله برمضان، ونهيه عن التقدم على رمضان بيومين**، فصار الحديث حينئذ شاذا مخالفا للأحاديث الصحيحة. (لطائف المعارف ص135)*

*ولذا لا بأس من الصيام بعد انتصاف شعبان، ومن كان عليه قضاء من رمضان فيجب المبادرة به قبل رمضان.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كلما عظمت الفتن زاد شرف الثبات وفضله، فعلى قدر المجاهدة يكون الفضل والأجر، ومن صدق وفقه الله وأعانه:* *(والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا)*

* لننظر إلى حال رسول الله وهو المثبت‏ من ربه* 

*في صحيح البخاري: أن أكثر ما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحلف بقوله: (**لا ومقلب القلوب**)*

*وفي جامع الترمذي:*
*كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر أن يدعو: (**يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك**)* 

*وفي صحيح مسلم: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قام من الليل، افتتح صلاته بقوله:* 

*(**اللهم رب جبرائيل، وميكائيل، وإسرافيل، فاطر السماوات والأرض، عالم الغيب والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك، إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم**)*

* و‏بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ارتدت قبائل من العرب*

*بقي دين الله في شموخ وانتشار، وما خسر إلا هم.* 

*نحن بحاجة نصرة دين الله وليس بحاجتنا.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب فقد حلاوة القرآن*
*** كتب الشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن ابن عقيل الظاهري عن الغناء بعد أن أباحه واستمعه أكثر من أربعين سنة مقالات يبين حرمته ويتراجع عن بحوثه السابقة، ومما كتب:*

*** هذه المسألة لم يقل فيها أحد من العلماء بإباحة الغناء على الإطلاق، بل لكل عالم استثناءاته، فمنهم من يبيح السماع من جاريته ولا يبيحه من غيرها، وهكذا كان صنيع الإمام أبي محمد ابن حزم.* 

*** حديث هشام بن عمار لا شك في صحة ثبوته، رواه البخاري في صحيحه فقال: (**وقال هشام بن عمار**)؛ فهشام شيخ البخاري، وقد ثبت سماعه منه، فإذا قال البخاري عن شيخه: (قال فلان) ولم يقل: (حدثني) فقد أخذه عنه مناولةً أو عرضاً أو مذاكرةً، وكل هذا من الإسناد الصحيح المتصل، وقد رُوي بأسانيد صحيحة ليس فيها تعليق.* 

*ونصُّه: (**ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحِرَ [الفرج المحرَّم] والحرير والخمر والمعازف..)**.. إلخ، ثم كان الوعد بالعقوبة: (فَيُبَيِّتهُم الله).* 

*** المباح الذي صحت به النصوص إنما هو** غناء الركباني وليس معه آلة**.*

*** ما وجدتُ لتلاوتي للقرآن، ولا بمراجعتي كتب التفسير، ولا لممارستي بعض العبادات لذة كهذه اللذة التي وجدتها* *بعد أن هجرت الغناء**.*

*وعلمت أن الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب، وقد صح ذلك عن ابن مسعود من كلامه - رضي الله عنه -.* 
*(من مقال: بعضُ الغناء جميل ٌ.. ولكنَّ غداً أجمل)* 

*** وقال في مقال بعنوان: (الآن اكتشفت نفسي): أشهد الله وملائكته وحملة عرشه الكرام، من غير جدال في تصحيح حديث وتضعيف آخر، بل الأمر تجربة نفسية -: أن الغناء مهما كابر المكابرون يُقسِّي القلب، ويُعين على هجر القرآن الكريم وحديث رسول الله. ا.هـ*

*** إتماماً للفائدة: قد نقل القاضي عياض والطبري وابن الصلاح وابن قدامة وابن رجب الإجماع على حرمة الغناء وآلات الطرب. ينظر: (تحريم آلات الطرب للألباني، وبحث: إجماع العلماء على تحريم المعازف)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*‏(من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)*
*ومن تعظيم مواسم الطاعات العناية بأحكامها ومقاصدها*

*وهذا شرح مختصر لمسائل الصيام وأحكامه ومقاصده من كتاب:* *منهج السالكين**، في ثلاثة دروس فقط*

*بإمكان الشخص أن يستمع لها في فترة وجيزة قبل رمضان* 

*الدرس الأول* 




*الدرس الثاني*




*الدرس الثالث* 



** وللاشتراك في قناة اليوتيوب ليصلك جديد الدروس العلمية، والفيديوهات الدعوية المختصرة*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnt...ESQVVUwFRAvzKA

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*خلاصة الحكم على أحاديث الصيام، من زوائد السنن الأربع على الصحيحين*
*أ.د. عمر المقبل*

*- للتحميل:*
http://almuqbil.com/***/?action=book...r&show_id=2330

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فرصة مميزة لطلب العلم الشرعي عن بعد، بمنهجية متميزة، مع الحصول على شهادة في ذلك*

* أكاديمية زاد للعلم الشرعي* 
*- ما هي أكاديمية زاد ؟* 
*أكاديمية تحت إشراف الشيخ / محمد صالح المنجد ، فيها نظام الدراسة عبر الانترنت ، وبها مجموعة من خيرة الأساتذة* 

*- كم مدتها ؟* 
*مدتها عامان مقسمان على 4 فصول دراسية ، وكل فصل دراسي 3 شهور* 

*- ما موادها ؟* 
*فيها سبعة مواد ( العقيدة - الفقه - السيرة - الحديث - التفسير - التربية - اللغة العربية )*
*ويتدرج المنهج في كل مادة بحسب كل فصل* 

*- طريقة الدراسة فيها ؟* 
*كل طالب يقوم بعمل عضوية على موقع الأكاديمية ومن ثم تُفتح له صفحة خاصة به يتم إدراج المُقرر فيها والاختبارات أسبوعيا والدرجات الخاصة به* 

*- نظام الاختبارات ؟* 
*هناك اختبار أسبوعي سؤالين في كل مادة* 
*واختبار شهري 8 أسئلة في كل مادة* 
*واختبار نهائي 66 سؤال في كل مادة* 
*بنظام الصح والخطأ والاختيار من مُتعدد* 

*- الكتب من أين أحصل عليها ؟*
*سيتم إدراج المُقررات في الصفحات الشخصية الخاصة بالطلاب كما وضحنا سابقا* 

*- متى وقت التقديم ؟* 
*سيتم فتح باب التقديم* 
*يوم ٢٠-٥ -٢٠١٧* 
*وحتى ٢٩-٥ -٢٠١٧* 

*- كيف يُمكنني التقديم ؟* 
*سيتم إتاحة استمارة التقديم بعد فتح باب التقديم ، فقط تكمل البيانات فيها* 

*للمزيد من التفاصيل :* 
*رابط موقع الأكاديمية* 
http://www.zad-academy.com/

*صفحة الأكاديمية على تويتر*
*‏* https://twitter.com/AcademyZAD?s=09

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* جديد قناة وخدمة الواتسأب الحصري للدكتور** عمر المقبل* *في شهر رمضان ١٤٣٨هـ:*

*1️⃣ خلاصات معاني كل جزء من أجزاء القرآن مستقاة من كتاب د.عمر "**هدايات الأجزاء**" .*

*2️⃣ مقطع قصير وحصري لمشتركي القناة وخدمة الواتساب، لمدة دقيقة في سلسلة:* *#تدبر_في_دقيقة** .*


* وللاشتراك في خدمة الواتسأب: أرسل رسالة فيها كلمة "اشتراك" للرقم التالي:*
*00966537101102* 

*قناة د.عمر المقبل* http://cutt.us/BpZs6

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*شاركونا النشر ولكم الأجر*
*خدمتان مجانيتان** عبر برامج التواصل* 
*مسائل وأحكام فقهية منتخبة من كتب وأقوال أهل العلم، تصلك فائدة كل يوم، عن الصيام والقيام والزكاة والعمرة وأحكامها ومقاصدها*
**** خدمة "**فوائد فقهية عامة**" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام*
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8
*وعبر الواتساب*
*00966576890442*
*‏وعبر تويتر* 
https://twitter.com/Fiiqh1?s=09


**** خدمة "**فوائد فقهية نسائية**" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام* 
http://cutt.us/1TBl
*وعبر الواتساب أرسلي (اشتراك)*
*00966 577954937*
*"بإشراف نسائي"*
*(احفظ رقم الخدمة في قائمة الأسماء حتى تصلك الفوائد برسالة جماعية)*

*وعبر تويتر:*
https://twitter.com/Fiiqhw_?s=09

**** الخدمة ضمن برامج مكتب الدعوة بالمريدسية ببريدة* 

**** الأحكام والفوائد يكتبها:* 
*نايف اليحيى*
*عضو الدعوة والإرشاد بمركز الدعوة* 
*** *(**من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله**)، فكن شريكاً في الأجر بالنشر، فكل من اشترك فلك مثل أجره.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في الصحيحين: (**لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم، أو يومين إلا رجلا كان يصوم صوما فليصمه**)* 

**** قال البغوي: والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم، كرهوا استقبال شهر رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين، إلا أن يوافق صوما كان يصومه رجل، أو صامه عن قضاء، أو نذر عليه. (شرح السنة 237/6)*

**** وبوب أبو داود: "باب كراهية صوم يوم الشك" وأورد حديث عمار: (من صام هذا اليوم، فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم).*

**** ومن كان عليه قضاء فيجب أن يبادر به، وأن يصومه ولو كان في يوم الشك، ومن كانت له عادة في صوم يوم الأثنين والخميس فلا بأس أن يصوم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قنوات في التليجرام ينصح بالاشتراك فيها لمن رام مزيدا من التفقه في أحكام الصيام والزكاة وغيرهما:


• قناة د.عبدالله الغفيلي:
https://t.me/dr_alghfaily


• قناة الشيخ سليمان الماجد:
https://t.me/salmajed


• قناة فوائد فقهية (المشرف: ش.نايف اليحيى):
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لفتة جميلة لابن رجب*
* قال ابن رجب:* 

*معاودة الصيام بعد رمضان له فوائد عديدة:* 

*منها:* *أن صيام ستة أيام من شوال بعد رمضان يستكمل بها أجر صيام الدهر كله.* 

*ومنها:* *أن صيام شوال وشعبان كصلاة السنن الرواتب قبل الصلاة المفروضة وبعدها، فيكمل بذلك ما حصل في الفرض من خلل ونقص، فإن الفرائض تجبر أو تكمل بالنوافل يوم القيامة.* 


*ومنها:* *أن معاودة الصيام بعد صيام رمضان علامة على قبول صوم رمضان، فإن الله إذا تقبل عمل عبد وفقه لعمل صالح بعده، كما قال بعضهم: ثواب الحسنة الحسنة بعدها. 
*
*ومنها:** أن صيام رمضان يوجب مغفرة ما تقدم من الذنوب، وأن الصائمين لرمضان يوفون أجورهم في يوم الفطر، فيكون معاودة الصيام بعد الفطر شكرا لهذه النعمة فلا نعمة أعظم من مغفرة الذنوب.* 


*فمن جملة شكر العبد لربه على توقيفه لصيام رمضان وإعانته عليه ومغفرة ذنوبه أن يصوم له شكرا عقب ذلك. (لطائف المعارف ص219)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*إجابات فقهية حول صوم القضاء وصوت الست من شوال.
https://www.pscp.tv/w/bCPJQDFyYWpaRG...1UfPj8ROmRiPE  p*
*__________*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*‏حاول أن تحافظ ولو على أقل المكاسب بعد رمضان*
*ولوأن تحافظ* *على ركعة واحدة من الوتر*

*وأن تقرأ* *صفحات يسيرة من القرآن*

*وأن تصوم** الست من شوال.* 

* ‏طبيعي أن تصاب بفتور بعد نشاط رمضان*

*لكن** ليس من الطبيعي أن يصل للتقصير في الواجبات*

*وفي مسند الإمام أحمد، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (**إن لكل عمل شرة، ولكل شرة فترة، فمن كانت فترته إلى سنتي فقد أفلح، ومن كانت فترته إلى غير ذلك فقد هلك)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* برنامج (التأهيل الفقهي)* *تحت إشراف* *د. عامر بهجت** حفظه الله*
*المدرس بالمسجد النبوي ..*

* دراسة سبعة مقررات فقهية** خلال فترة الإجازة الصيفية فقط!*
*أقل من ساعة يوميًا / خمسة أيام في الأسبوع!*

* يتضمن البرنامج:*
*- مدخلا لدراسة الفقه.*
*- المرور على رؤوس مسائل الفقه (العبادات والمعاملات والأسرة والجنايات والقضاء) وأصول الفقه، والقواعد الفقهية.*
*- مشجرات وخرائط ذهنية لأبواب ومسائل هذه العلوم.*
*- تمارين وتطبيقات على الدروس.*
*- اختبارات يومية، واختبار نهائي لكل مقرر.*

* علماً أن مقررات الدورة والتمارين محكَّمة من الجمعية الفقهية السعودية** ..*

* التاريخ:*
*يبدأ البرنامج يوم الأحد ٨ شوال*
*وينتهي يوم الأربعاء ٢٢/ ١٢ بإذن الله*

* للالتحاق:*
*اشترك على قناة التأهيل الفقهي على التليجرام عبر الرابط:*
*‏*https://t.me/Alta2heel

* تنبيه:*
*لابد من تحميل برنامج التليجرام أولاً.*

* حساباتنا:*
* تويتر: @alta2heel*
* البريد:* alta2heel@gmail.com


*(**مٙنْ يُرِدِ اللهُ بهِ خٙيرًا يُفقْههُ في الدّين**)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-07-06_09-21-27.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ملخص الأحكام الفقهية
المتعلقة بصيام ستة أيام من شوال

بحث محكّم في مجلة الجمعية الفقهية السعودية


http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21117

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب دفع العين والحسد   
* قال ابن القيم: 
على العبد الصدقة والإحسان ما أمكنه، فإن لذلك تأثيرا عجيبا في دفع البلاء، ودفع العين، وشر الحاسد، ولو لم يكن في هذا إلا تجارب الأمم قديما وحديثا لكفى به.  

فما يكاد العين والحسد والأذى يتسلط على محسن متصدق، وإن أصابه شيء من ذلك، كان معاملا فيه باللطف والمعونة والتأييد، وكانت له فيه العاقبة الحميدة، فالمحسن المتصدق في خفارة إحسانه، وصدقته عليه من الله جنة واقية، وحصن حصين. (بدائع الفوائد 243/2)  


* وكذلك ملازمة أذكار الصباح والمساء، وقراءة سورة البقرة، فإنها بركة على البيت وأهله، وطاردة للشياطين، كما جاء ذلك في الحديث.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كيف تربي نفسك على العبادة؟ 

* من جميل لفتات الشيخ ابن عثيمين قوله حاكياً عن تجربته في ذلك: 


واعلم علم إنسان مجرب، أنك إذا أكرهت نفسك على طاعة الله أحببت الطاعة وألفتها، وصرت بعد ما كنت تكرهها تأبى نفسك إذا أردت أن تتخلف عنها.


ونحن نجد بعض الناس يكره أن يصلي مع الجماعة، ويثقل عليه ذلك عندما يبدأ في فعله، لكن إذا به بعد فترة تكون الصلاة مع الجماعة قرة عين، ولو تأمره ألا يصلي لا يطيعك. 


فأنت عود نفسك وأكرهها أول الأمر، وستلين لك فيما بعد وتنقاد. (شرح رياض الصالحين 91/2)


* قال ابن تيمية:
من رجا شيئا طلبه، ومن خاف من شيء هرب منه، وإذا اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى ولازم الاستغفار والاجتهاد فلا بد أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال.


وإذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره، ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان ونور الهداية، فليكثر التوبة والاستغفار، وليلازم الاجتهاد بحسب الإمكان، فإن الله يقول: {والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا} (الفتاوى الكبرى 62/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ساهموا معنا في نشر قناتنا الأخرى المعتنية ب*علم الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله* 


فوائد ومسائل وتوجيهات منتقاة من كتبه وأشرطته


https://telegram.me/binothaimeen

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مختصر بحث:* "مسألةُ الأخذِ منَ اللِّحية وتقصيرِها"* للشيخ:* عَلَوي بن عبد القادر السَّقَّاف*، المشرف على موقع: "*الدرر السنية*" 


* وردَت أحاديثُ كثيرةٌ بتوفيرِ اللِّحى وإعفائِها، وحاصلُ مجموعِ رواياتِها خمسٌ: (أوفُوا)، و(أرخُوا)، و(أرجُوا)، و(وفِّروا)، و(أعفُوا)، ومعانيها كلُّها متقاربة، ٌوهذه الألفاظ كلُّها تدلُّ على *التركِ والتَّوفيرِ والتكثيرِ*. 


* قال ابن حزم: (واتَّفَقوا أنَّ حَلقَ جميعِ اللِّحيةِ مُثْلةٌ لا تجوزُ)


* أمَّا الأخذُ منها وتقصيرُها وتهذيبُها، فإن كان بحيثُ لا تكونُ وافرةً وكثيرةً وكَثَّةً، فلا يجوزُ؛ لظاهرِ النُّصوصِ السَّابقةِ التي تدُلُّ كلُّها على وجوبِ الإعفاءِ والتوفيرِ والإرخاء. 


* وقد قال بجوازِ أخذ ما زاد على القبضةِ جمهورٌ مِن أهل العلم؛ منهم الإمام مالك، والإمام أحمد، وعطاء، وابن عبد البر، وابن تيمية، وغيرهم، وعندهم أنَّ ما زاد على القبضةِ تحقَّقَ فيه الإعفاءُ والتوفيرُ والإرخاءُ.


*** وخُلاصة البحث:
1- أنَّ حَلقَ اللِّحيةِ حرامٌ بالإجماعِ.


2- أنَّ الأخذَ منها وقصَّها بما يُخِلُّ بتوفيرِها وكَثرتِها حرامٌ أيضًا؛ لمُخالفتِه الأمرَ بالإعفاءِ والإرخاءِ والتَّوفيرِ الواردَ في الأحاديثِ، وضابِطُ ذلك ما زاد على القبضةِ، وهو في الغالبِ إلى منتصَفِ الصَّدرِ.


3- أنَّ المعاصيَ تتفاوَتُ، فالحلقُ أعظَمُ مِن أخذِ شَيءٍ منها.


4- أنَّ الأخذَ مِن اللِّحيةِ بما لا يُخرِجُها عن كونِها كثَّةً وكثيفةً- وهو ما زاد على القبضةِ- ممَّا اختلف فيه العُلَماءُ قديمًا وحديثًا، والجمهور على جوازه. 


5- أنَّ حاصِلَ كلامِ القائلينَ بجوازِ الأخذِ منها هو الأخذُ ممَّا زاد على القبضةِ،  ولا أعلم أحدًا يقولُ بجوازِ الأخذِ دونَ ذلك.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة الشيخ د.عبدالله الغفيلي 
متجددة الفوائد والمسائل الفقهية المهمة
http://T.me/dr_alghfaily


 قناة نيزك
مفيدة في صناعة الوعي، وترجمة بعض المقاطع الوثائقية الفكرية التي تفيد المتلقي


https://t.me/naizaktv

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وصية من الشيخ ابن باز لمن أراد نصيحة شخص أخطأ*  قال الشيخ رحمه الله:
عليك بالكلام الطيب، والأسلوب الحسن، قال الله جل وعلا:  (ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ) 


وقال تعالى: (فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ) 


وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (إن الرفق لا يكون في شيء إلا زانه، ولا ينزع من شيء إلا شأنه). 


ولاسيما في هذا العصر، هذا العصر عصر الرفق والصبر والحكمة، وليس عصر الشدة، الناس أكثرهم في جهل، في غفلة وإيثار للدنيا، فلا بد من الصبر، ولا بد من الرفق حتى تصل الدعوة، وحتى يبلغ الناس، وحتى يعلموا. (من موقعه الرسمي)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الموالاة في الطواف* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
إذا أقيمت الصلاة والإنسان يطوف سواء طواف عمرة أو طواف حج ، أو طواف تطوع فإنه ينصرف من طوافه ويصلي ، ثم يرجع ويكمل الطواف ، ولا يستأنفه من جديد ، ويكمل الطواف من الموضع الذي انتهى إليه من قبل. 


ولا حاجة إلى إعادة الشوط من جديد ، لأن ما سبق بني على أساس صحيح وبمقتضى إذن شرعي فلا يمكن أن يكون باطلاً إلا بدليل شرعي.  (فتاوى أركان الإسلام ص 539)، 
ورجحه الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً (فتاوى إسلامية 2/250). 



*وأما الجلوس في أثنائه أو الذهاب في أثناء الطواف ثم الرجوع لإكماله* فقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
إذا كان الفصل طويلا كالساعة والساعتين : فإن الواجب عليه إعادة الطواف ، وإذا كان قليلا فلا بأس ، وذلك لأنه يشترط في الطواف وفي السعي : الموالاة ، وهي تتابع الأشواط ، فإذا فصل بينها بفاصل طويل : بطل أول الأشواط ، 


ويجب عليه أن يستأنف الطواف من جديد ، أما إذا كان الفصل ليس طويلا جلس لمدة دقيقتين أو ثلاث ثم قام وأكمل فلا بأس. (مجموع فتاويه 22/ 293).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*طُبع كتاب بعنوان: (متى يشرع رمي الجمار في أيام التشريق)*
*تأليف  ياسر بن محمد فتحي آل عيد* 

ــ وهو بحث متقن مفيد، بذل فيه المؤلف جهداً متميزاً مشكوراً، لاسيما في بيان درجة أحاديث المسألة، مع التتبع التاريخي لما وقع في بعض المصنفات من عدم الدقة في نسبة الأقوال إلى قائلها.


ــ أنصح طلاب العلم بقراءة الكتاب ففيه استعمال حسن وتطبيق جمل للقواعد الفقهية والحديثية، فضلاً عن تحرير المسألة محل البحث.

وهذه خلاصة للبحث:
1ـ سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهرة واضحة أنه لم يك يرمي قبل الزوال.


2ـ لم يصح عن أحد من الصحابة أنه رمى قبل الزوال في أيام التشريق.
فأثر ابن الزبير ضعيف وأثر ابن عباس محمول على يوم النحر ولذا لم يستدل به العلماء على المسألة.


أما أثره الذي فيه التصريح بيوم النفر فهو خبر منكر لا يثبت.


3ـ مذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد أن الرمي قبل الزوال في أيام التشريق لا يجزئ.


4ـ ناقش المؤلف الرواية الثانية عن أحمد الدالة على الجواز وبين أنها لا تصح عنه.


5ـ مذهب أبي حنيفة جواز الرمي قبل الزوال في اليوم الثالث وخالفه صاحباه أبو يوسف ومحمد.


6ـ عبارة أبي حنيفة تدل على أن القياس يمنع من الرمي قبل الزوال لكنه يستحسنه في آخر أيام التشريق خاصة أي فليس عنده دليل سوى الاستحسان.


7ـ المنقول عن (عطاء وطاووس وعكرمة) من الجواز إنما هو في يوم النحر خاصة وليس عن أحد من التابعين الجواز المطلق وإنما توسع متأخرو الفقهاء في ذلك .
 على أن (طاووس) لم يثبت عنه القول بالجواز.


8ـ لم يثبت عن عطاء الجواز المطلق، بل هو مقيد بالجهل، مع ضعفه عنه.
والثابت عنه بإسناد صحيح أنه لا يجزئ قبل الزوال  .


وعلى هذا لا يوجد عن عطاء نص صحيح ولا ضعيف يدل على جواز الرمي قبل الزوال مطلقا.

والله تعالى أعلم

كتبه / د. أحمد الخليل

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-07-28_07-05-20.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من مقاصد الشريعة في الإيجاب والتحريم*
* مقصود الشريعة *ابتلاء العباد بالتزام أحكامها عن طواعية وتسليم*.
وهو المقصد الذي يغفل عنه كثير من المتكلمين في الشرعيات، حين يسرفون في تتبع حِكَم التشريع وعلل الأحكام، غافلين عن أعظم مقاصد الشريعة، فيقعون في توْهِين واجب "الانقياد للشريعة"

بل قد يتطور الأمر إلى معارضة الأحكام الشرعية بفقه المقاصد، فتُعطل الأحكام الشرعية في ضوء المقاصد، وتُضرب الشريعة بعضها ببعض.

وهذا الملحظ الدقيق أشار إليه *الإمام الهروي* في حديثه عن منزلة التعظيم، حيث قال:
(الدرجة الأولى: تعظيم الأمر والنهي،
وهو أن لا يعارَضا بترخُّص جاف، ولا يعرضا لتشديد غال، ولا يحملا على علة توَهن الانقياد)

وقد علق الإمام ابن القيم على الجملة الثالثة فقال:
(يريد أن لا يتأول في الأمر والنهي علة تعود عليهما بالإبطال! كما تأول بعضهم تحريم الخمر بأنه معلل بإيقاع العداوة والبغضاء والتعرض للفساد، فإذا أمن من هذا المحذور جاز شربه!
...وقد بلغ هذا بأقوام إلى الانسلاخ من الدين جملة....

ومن العلل التي توهن الانقياد: أن يعلل الحكم بعلة ضعيفة لم تكن هي الباعثة عليه في نفس الأمر، فيضعف انقياده إذا قام عنده أن هذه هي علة الحكم.
ولهذا كانت طريقة القوم عدم التعرض لعلل التكاليف خشية هذا المحذور.
وفي بعض الآثار القديمة: يابني إسرائيل لا تقولوا : لم أمر ربنا؟ ولكن قولوا: بم أمر ربنا؟

وأيضا: فإنه إذا لم يتمثل الأمر حتى تظهر له علته لم يكن منقادا للأمر، وأقل درجاته أن يضعف انقياده له.

وكل هذا من ترك تعظيم الأمر والنهي، 
وقد دخل من هذا الفساد على كثير من الطوائف ما لا يعلمه إلا الله) 
(منقول من ينبوع الغواية الفكرية ص85 وهو كتاب مفيد)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن "**العلمانية**"*https://t.me/fiiqh/800

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-08-08_19-49-50.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بادر قبل العذر والصوارف*

 البعض يسافر إلى كل مكان للسياحة، مع وجود الزحام في تلك الدول، ثم إذا جاء الحج تعذر بالصعوبة أو الغلاء أو الزحام. 

والحج واجب على الفور إذا بلغ الرجل أو المرأة، وعلى الأب أن يبادر بأولاده ليحجوا فرضهم. 

وكيف حال شخص أدركه الموت وقد ترك فريضة من فرائض الله؟! 

 قال ابن قدامة: من وجب عليه الحج, وأمكنه فعله, وجب عليه على الفور, ولم يجز له تأخيره. وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة ومالك، لقول الله تعالى: (وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ)

 والأمر على الفور ، وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( مَنْ أَرَادَ الْحَجَّ فَلْيَتَعَجَّلْ ) ، وفي رواية أحمد وابن ماجه : ( فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ يَمْرَضُ الْمَرِيضُ ، وَتَضِلُّ الضَّالَّةُ ، وَتَعْرِضُ الْحَاجَةُ )  (المغني 233/3)

وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين :
لا يجوز للإنسان الذي استطاع أن يحج بيت الله الحرام أن يؤخره ، وهكذا جميع الواجبات الشرعية ، إذا لم تُقيد بزمن أو سبب ، فإنها واجبة على الفور. (مجموع فتاويه 21/13)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الشيخ عبدالله السلوم* *أنشأ خدمة في الواتساب ينشر فيها بعض المسائل العقدية والإيمانية
*photo_2017-08-08_19-55-50.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحداث يوم القيامة بالترتيب*
 قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ :
" الذي قرَّرَهُ المحققون من أهل العلم أنَّ ترتيب ما يحصل يوم القيامة كالتالي :

1 - إذا بُعث الناس وقاموا من قبورهم ذهبوا إلى أرض المحشر ، ثم يقومون في أرض المحشر قياماً طويلا ، تشتد معه حالهم وظمؤُهُم ، ويخافون في ذلك خوفاً شديداً ؛ لأجل طول المقام ، ويقينهم بالحساب ، وما سيُجري الله - عز وجل – عليهم.

2 - فإذا طال المُقام رَفَعَ الله - عز وجل - لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاً حوضه المورود ، فيكون حوض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عرصات القيامة ، إذا اشتد قيامهم لرب العالمين ، في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة .
فمن مات على سنّته ، غير مًغَيِّرٍ ولا مُحْدِثٍ ولا مُبَدِّلْ : وَرَدَ عليه الحوض ، وسُقِيَ منه ، فيكونُ أول الأمان له أن يكون مَسْقِيَاً من حوض نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم بعدها يُرْفَعُ لكل نبي حوضه ، فيُسْقَى منه صالح أمته .

3 - ثم يقوم الناس مُقاماً طويلاً ، ثم تكون الشفاعة العظمى - شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأن يُعَجِّلَ الله - عز وجل - حساب الخلائق ، في الحديث الطويل المعروف : أنهم يسألونها آدم ثم نوحاً ثم إبراهيم ، إلى آخره ، فيأتون إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون له : يا محمد ، ويصِفُونَ له الحال ، وأن يقي الناس الشدة بسرعة الحساب ، فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد طلبهم اشفع لنا عند ربك ، يقول ( أنا لها ، أنا لها ) ، فيأتي عند العرش ، فيخر فيحمد الله - عز وجل - بمحامد يفتحها الله - عز وجل - عليه، ثم يقال : يا محمد ارفع رأسك ، وسل تُعْطَ واشْفَعْ تُشَفَّعْ ، فتكون شفاعته العظمى في تعجيل الحساب .

4 - بعد ذلك يكون العرض - عرض الأعمال - .

5 - ثم بعد العرض يكون الحساب .

6 - وبعد الحساب الأول تتطاير الصحف ، والحساب الأول من ضمن العرض ؛ لأنه فيه جدال ومعاذير ، ثُمَّ بعد ذلك تتطاير الصحف ، ويُؤْتَى أهل اليمين كتابهم باليمين ، وأهل الشمال كتابهم بشمالهم ، فيكون قراءة الكتاب .

7 - ثم بعد قراءة الكتاب : يكون هناك حساب أيضاً لقطع المعذرة ، وقيام الحجة بقراءة ما في الكتب .

8 - ثم بعدها يكون الميزان ، فتوزن الأشياء التي ذكرنا .

9 - ثم بعد الميزان ينقسم الناس إلى طوائف وأزواج ؛ أزواج بمعنى كل شكل إلى شكله ، وتُقَامْ الألوية -ألوية الأنبياء- لواء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولواء إبراهيم ، ولواء موسى إلى آخره ، ويتنوع الناس تحت اللواء بحسب أصنافهم، كل شَكْلٍ إلى شكله .
والظالمون والكفرة أيضاً : يُحْشَرُونَ أزواجاً ، يعني متشابهين كما قال : ( احْشُرُوا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ * مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ) الصافات/22-23 ؛ يعني بأزواجهم : أشكالهم ونُظَرَاءَهُمْ ، فيُحْشَرْ علماء المشركين مع علماء المشركين ويُحْشَرْ الظلمة مع الظلمة ، ويُحْشَرْ منكرو البعث مع منكري البعث ، وهكذا .

10 - ثُمَّ بعد هذا يَضْرِبُ الله - عز وجل - الظُّلمة قبل جهنم والعياذ بالله ، فيسير الناس بما يُعْطَونَ من الأنوار ، فتسير هذه الأمة وفيهم المنافقون ، ثُمَّ إذا ساروا على أنوارهم ضُرِبَ السُّور المعروف ( فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ * يُنَادُونَهُمْ أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى ) الحديد/13-14. الآيات ؛ فيُعْطِيْ الله - عز وجل - المؤمنين النور ، فيُبْصِرُون طريق الصراط ، وأما المنافقون فلا يُعْطَون النور ، بل يكونون مع الكافرين يتهافتون في النار ، يمشون وأمامهم جهنم والعياذ بالله .

11 - ثم يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولاً ويكون على الصراط ، ويسأل الله - عز وجل - له ولأمته فيقول : ( اللهم سلّم سلم ، اللهم سلّم سلم ) ؛ فَيَمُرْ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتَمُرُّ أمته على الصراط ، كُلٌ يمر بقدر عمله ، ومعه نور أيضاً بقدر عمله ، فيمضي مَنْ غَفَرَ الله - عز وجل - له، ويسقط في النار ، في طبقة الموحّدين ، من شاء الله - عز وجل - أن يُعَذبه .
ثم إذا انتهوا من النار : اجتمعوا في عَرَصَات الجنة ، يعني في السّاحات التي أعدها الله - عز وجل - لأن يقْتَصَّ أهل الإيمان بعضهم من بعض ، ويُنْفَى الغل حتى يدخلوا الجنة وليس في قلوبهم غل .

12 - فيدخل الجنة أول الأمر ، بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فقراء المهاجرين ، فقراء الأنصار ، ثم فقراء الأمة ، ويُؤَخَّر الأغنياء لأجل الحساب الذي بينهم وبين الخلق ، ولأجل محاسبتهم على ذلك " .

"شرح الطحاوية" (ص 542) (بترقيم الشاملة) للشيخ *صالح آل الشيخ* بتصرف يسير

منقول من قناة *الشيخ د. عبدالله الجعيثن* 
https://t.me/aboali1406

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* حقيقة العلمانية.. وأسباب قيامها.. وموقف الدِّين منها..*⁠⁠⁠ حين انطلقت العلمانية في أوروبا كان يُقصَد بها عندهم حسب ترجمتها الصحيحة (فصل الدِّين عن السياسة)، أو الفصل الكامل بينه وبين الحياة الاجتماعية، على أساس أنه لا يجتمع العلم مع الدين بزعمهم، وقد انخدع الناس بتسمية العلمانية بهذا الاسم، ولا يزال أنصارها يتبجحَّون بها ويتطاولون بتعاليمها مغترين بها..


 حقيقة العلمانية.. وأسباب قيامها.. وموقف الدِّين منها..
http://www.dorar.net/enc/mazahib/197

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الكسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها، ألقاها:*
*نايف بن محمد اليحيى* 
*
*
*وقد يقع كسوف اليوم الأثنين في غالب البلدان في العالم.* 
*
*
*ستكون بدايته في السعودية 8.23 مساء تقريبا.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*☘️الإمام النووي والبركة في الوقت والعلم:*
مَن منا لا يعرف كتاب "التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن" للإمام النووي رحمه الله؟

هذا الكتاب من أحسن ما كتب في هذا الموضوع، ويزداد عجبك حين تعلم أن النووي كتبه في واحد وعشرين (٢١) يوما فقط!

وهذا الكتاب ليس الكتاب الوحيد الذي كتب الله له القبول من مصنفات هذا الإمام، فمن يخفى عليه "رياض الصالحين"؟ أو "الأربعين النووية"؟ وغيرها.

علما أنه مات ولم يتجاوز عمره (٤٦) سنة.. وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، والله ذو الفضل العظيم.

ولا شك أن لتحصيل البركة في العمر والعلم أسبابا كثيرة، 
على رأسها: *الإخلاص، والحزم في اغتنام الوقت، وتدارك الزمان، ودفن التسويف، والإلحاح على الله بالدعاء وسؤاله البركة، والبعد عن أسباب محق البركة*، 
وأصلها الذنوب والمعاصي، ومصاحبة البطّالين ذوي الهمم الخائرة، والركون لهذه الأجهزة الكفية دون ضبط وتقنين للتعامل معها.
ومن لم يضبط منهجا للتعامل معها، فسيكتشف أن عمره ضاع في تتبع "ماجريات الحياة" دون ثمرة تذكر، بل بضرر أكبر، يظهر أثره في ضعف الصلة بالقرآن، ونقص الإيمان -بسبب كثرة الصور المشوشة- وغير ذلك من الآفات.

والإجازة الصيفية نموذج من النماذج التي تشير إلى مدى استثمار الوقت بالنافع المفيد، ومن لم يغتنم أوقات فراغه، فهو لأوقات شغله أبعد من الاستفادة!

*أسأل الله أن يجعلنا مباركين أينما كنا، وأن يعيذنا من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا.*

أخوكم/ عمر المقبل
الأثنين ١٥/ ١١/ ١٤٣٨هـ
#خواطر_عمر_المقب   
قناة د.عمر المقبل  http://cutt.us/BpZs6

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-08-08_20-12-28.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* مع تقلب الأجواء خصوصاً مع الغبار ونحوه يتسخط البعض من الأجواء وربما سب ذلك* 

� عن مجاهد قال: هاجت ريح أو هبت ريح فسبوها، فقال ابن عباس: "لا تسبوها، فإنها تجيء بالرحمة وتجيء بالعذاب، ولكن قولوا: اللهم اجعلها رحمة ولا تجعلها عذابا " (رواه ابن أبي شيبة 27/6)


� في الصحيحين: (قال الله عز وجل: يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر، بيدي الأمر، أقلب الليل والنهار). 


� قال الشافعي: العرب كان شأنها أن تذم الدهر وتسبه عند المصائب التي تنزل بهم من موت أو هرم أو تلف أو غير ذلك، فيذمون الدهر فإنه الذي يفنينا ويفعل بنا، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا تسبوا الدهر" على أنه الذي يفنيكم والذي يفعل بكم هذه الأشياء، فإنكم إذا سببتم فاعل هذه الأشياء فإنما تسبوا الله تبارك وتعالى، فإن الله فاعل هذه الأشياء. (السنن الكبرى رقم 5992)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تطبيقات مفيدة جداً تستحق التحميل والاستفادة منها* 

* تم إطلاق موقع "المكتبة الشاملة الحديثة" لتوفير محرك بحث متقدم، وتصفح أنيق، متوافق مع أجهزة الجوال لمحتوى المكتبة الشاملة:
وهو سريع وسهل البحث، وفيه خيارات متعددة مفيدة للباحث
http://al-maktaba.org


* تطبيق الشرح الممتع 
وفيه خدمات بحثية مميزة 


للآيفون 
https://itunes.apple.com/sa/app/شرح-زاد-المستقنع/id1170862143?mt=8


للأندرويد
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=zad.arabiait.com.za  d


* تطبيق جامع الكتب التسعة رائع ومتقن، تستطيع البحث عن الأحاديث في الكتب التسعة بسهولة، وبإمكانك الاطلاع على شرح الحديث أثناء تصفح الحديث. 
وبالإمكان مشاركة الحديث كذلك في برامج التواصل، وهناك خاصية البحث الموضوعي. 

 للآيفون
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-alktb-alts-t/id1149785262?ls=1&mt=8


للأندرويد 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...arabiait.sunna https://twitter.com/Ker1437/status/8...420100/photo/1


* أحياناً يحتاج الشخص لفتوى عاجلة ليعرف الحكم الشرعي 
هذا موقع "الفتوى" سهل البحث، اكتب جزءا مختصرا من السؤال ويظهر الجواب من فتاوى العلماء الموثوقة 
وله تطبيق للأجهزة الكفية


* رابط الموقع 
http://www.alftwa.com


* تطبيق للآيفون 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id455069146?mt=8#


* تطبيق للأندرويد 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.altqniah.alftwa

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مع قرب أفضل أيام الدنيا أيام عشر ذي الحجة وأيام الحج*

*هنا خدمتان مجانيتان عبر برامج التواصل، سيكون فيهما نشر للأحكام الفقهية المتعلقة بفضائلها وأحكامها،موثقة من أقوال العلماء. 
* خدمة "فوائد فقهية عامة" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8
وعبر الواتساب
00966576890442
‏وعبر تويتر 
https://twitter.com/Fiiqh1?s=09

* خدمة "فوائد فقهية نسائية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/1TBl
وعبر الواتساب أرسلي (اشتراك)
00966 577954937
 "بإشراف نسائي"
(احفظ رقم الخدمة في قائمة الأسماء حتى تصلك الفوائد برسالة جماعية)

وعبر تويتر:
https://twitter.com/Fiiqhw_?s=09

* (من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله)، فكونوا شركاء في الأجر بالنشر، فكل من اشترك فلك مثل أجره.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* فائدة منهجية في تعليم العقيدة*

* يقول الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ:
من المناسب أن يقوم الدعاة إلى الله جل وعلا في كل بلد فيه أنواع الشرك بالله بالمقبورين والأولياء وغيرهم أن يوردوا الأدلة والأقوال من أقوال علماء مذهبهم، ويجمعونها وينشرونها في الناس؛ لأن في هذا إقامة للحجة عليهم؛ ولأن في هذا أيضا إبعادا للشبهة التي أوردها هذا المورد؛* لأنه قد يتخيل بعض من لم يحقق من طلبة العلم أو بعض العوام أن هذا القول إنما جاء به الوهابية، وليس عليه علماء المذاهب.* 


فإذا جمعت هذه الأقوال ونشرت في البلد الذي يشيع فيه مذهب الإمام مالك مثلاً، ينقل فيه كلام المالكية. 


فيُنقل من كتبهم ما به يكون رد هذه الشبهة، حتى لا يتوهم أن هذه الشبهة تفرّد به الوهابية كما يزعمون.


*والدعوة السلفية بعامة في كل بلد إنما عمدتها الكتاب والسنة وإجماع هذه الأمة*؛ إجماع علمائها وما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح وما عقده أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة أتباع السلف الصالح وأتباع الأثر، هذه عمدتهم في أي بلد. (شرح كشف الشبهات)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-08-21_22-03-18.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتب مفيدة في عشر ذي الحجة*  
ينبغي للإمام أو المؤذن أن يعتني بالتحديث على جماعة المسجد، فالنفوس مقبلة متهيئة في هذا الوقت، وهي فرصة للتذكير والتعليم. 

وهذه كتب مناسبة للقراءة الفردية وللقراءة على جماعة المسجد  

* أحاديث عشر ذي الحجة أحكام وآداب، للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان  
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5371 

* 44 فائدة في عشر ذي الحجة للشيخ: محمد المنجد 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Y...h1cGtsTlk/view
* التحقيق والإيضاح لكثير من مسائل الحج والعمرة، للشيخ: ابن باز  
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7602 

* أحكام الأضحية والذكاة، للشيخ: ابن عثيمين  
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/58.htm 

* فتاوى الحج والعمرة والزيارة 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3204 


* خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ملف الحج*
 مجموعة منتقاة من نتاج أ.د. ⁧ #عمر_المقبل ⁩
‏مرئي-صوتي- مكتوب - فتاوى
‏تسهم في التثقيف الشرعي والتربوي لحجاج بيت الله الحرام:
‏⁦ http://almuqbil.com/web/ad/hag/


ساهم بنشره مشكورا.




 قناة د.عمر المقبل  http://cutt.us/BpZs6

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ما يجتنبه المضحي* 

* قال ابن رجب: من دخل عليه العشر وأراد أن يضحي، فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئاً، كما روت ذلك أم سلمة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.  

خرج حديثها مسلم، وأخذ بذلك الشافعي وأحمد وعامة فقهاء الحديث. (لطائف المعارف ص271)  

* قال ابن قدامة: عليه أن يترك قطع الشعر وتقليم الأظفار، فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى، ولا فدية فيه إجماعاً، سواء فعله عمداً أو نسياناً. (المغني 437/9) 

* (والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم). (شرح مسلم للنووي 138/13) 

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فأما الذي يضحى عنه فلا حرج عليه.  

وعلى هذا فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يضحي عنه وعن أهل بيته أضحية واحدة كما هي السنة؛ فإن أهل البيت لا يلزمهم أن يمسكوا عن الشعر والظفر والبشرة، وإنما الذي يلزمه هو المضحي الذي هو الأب. (اللقاء الشهري 63) 

* فمن أراد الأضحية فليبادر بحلق ما يحتاج إليه قبل غروب شمس آخر يوم من ذي القعدة. 

قال النووي: قال إبراهيم المروزي وغيره من أصحابنا: حكم أجزاء البدن كلها حكم الشعر والظفر، ودليله الرواية السابقة: (فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا)، والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم. (شرح مسلم 138/13)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أفضل أيام الدنيا* 

* قال الله تعالى: (ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات). 


قال ابن كثير: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الأيام المعلومات: أيام العشر، وعلقه البخاري عنه بصيغة الجزم به.  

-وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه) قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: (ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل يخرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع بشيء)، رواه البخاري.  

وبالجملة، فهذا العشر قد قيل: إنه أفضل أيام السنة، كما نطق به الحديث، ففضله كثير على عشر رمضان الأخير؛ لأن هذا يشرع فيه ما يشرع في ذلك، من صيام وصلاة وصدقة وغيره، ويمتاز هذا باختصاصه بأداء فرض الحج فيه. 

وقيل: ذاك أفضل لاشتماله على ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر. 

وتوسط آخرون فقالوا: أيام هذا أفضل، وليالي ذاك أفضل،وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة. (تفسير ابن كثير 5/ 415) 


- قال ابن حجر: واستدل بحديث: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه)، على فضل صيام عشر ذي الحجة لاندراج الصوم في العمل. 

والذي يظهر أن السبب في امتياز عشر ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيه، وهي: الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره. (فتح الباري 2/460) 

كان سعيد بن جبير وهو الذي روى حديث (فضل العشر) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إذا دخل العشر اجتهد اجتهادا حتى ما يكاد يقدر عليه.  

وروي عنه أنه قال: لا تطفئوا سرجكم ليالي العشر تعجبه العبادة. (لطائف المعارف ص263) يشير إلى قيام الليل.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-08-22_23-13-35.jpg
‏من أكثر #أسئلة_الحج_الشا  عة 
ما يتعلق بفدية فعل المحظور وترك الواجب

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-08-22_23-13-39.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بمن أراد أن يضحي* 
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
الإمساك عن الأخذ من الشعر والظفر من حين نية الأضحية، وإذا نوى الأضحية أثناء العشر أمسك عن ذلك من حين نيته، ولا إثم عليه فيما أخذه قبل النية. (من كتابه: أحكام الأضحية والذكاة) 

* وقال أيضاً: أحكام الأضحية تتعلق بالموكِّل، بمعنى أن الإنسان إذا وكل شخصاً يذبح أضحيته فإن أحكام الأضحية تكون متعلقة بالموكِّل لا بالوكيل، فلا يلزم الوكيل تجنب الأخذ من الشعر والظفر والبشرة. (مجموع فتاويه 155/25) 

* وقال أيضاً: من أراد أن يضحي بوصية، فإن هذا ليس مضحيا في الحقيقة، ولكنه نائب عن غيره، فلا يتعلق به حكم الأضحية، ولهذا لا يثاب على هذه الأضحية ثواب المضحي، وإنما يثاب عليها ثواب المحسن الذي أحسن إلى أمواته، وقام بتنفيذ وصاياهم. (مجموع فتاويه 140/25) 

* وسئل رحمه الله: كيف يعمل من أراد أن يضحي في بلده وهو حاج وما يترتب عليه؟ 

فأجاب بقوله: يفعل كل ما يفعله الناس إلا تقليم الأظفار ونتف الإبط وأخذ الشارب وحلق العانة، فهذه يفعلها قبل أن يدخل شهر ذي الحجة ما دام قد عرف أنه سوف يضحي، وأما حلق الرأس أو 
تقصيره في الحج أو في العمرة فهذا لا يضر حتى وإن كان يريد الحج فلا بأس، لأن هذا نسك فلابد من فعله. (مجموع فتاويه 150/25)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

‏دفع دعوى التعارض بين حديث عائشة وأم سلمة -رضي الله عنهما- في منع من أراد الأضحية أن يأخذ من شعره..

https://goo.gl/CRiTzX

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من جميل قول ابن رجب*

* قال ابن رجب في كتابه الماتع (لطائف المعارف)، وهو كتاب مفيد جمع بين الوعظ والأحكام الفقهية، وله مختصر للشيخ: محمد المهنا لمن لم يستطع قراءة الأصل. 


* قال رحمه الله: احذروا المعاصي فإنها تحرم المغفرة في مواسم الرحمة.

لما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى قد وضع في نفوس المؤمنين حنيناً إلى مشاهدة بيته الحرام، وليس كل أحد قادراً على مشاهدته في كل عام، فرض على المستطيع الحج مرة واحدة، وجعل موسم العشر مشتركا بين السائرين والقاعدين.  

فمن عجز عن الحج في عام قدر في العشر على عمل يعمله في بيته يكون أفضل من الجهاد الذي هو أفضل من الحج. (لطائف المعارف ص272) 

-فيستحب فيها تنويع العبادات من الصيام والقيام والقرآن والذكر والتكبير والصدقة، لأن لفظ: (العمل الصالح) يشمل ذلك كله.  


* وقال ابن رجب أيضاً: يشرع للناس كلهم الإكثار من ذكر الله في أيام العشر خصوصاً، وفي حديث ابن عمر المرفوع: "فأكثروا فيهن من التهليل والتكبير والتحميد".  

* وقد ذكر البخاري في صحيحه عن ابن عمر وأبي هريرة أنهما كانا يخرجان إلى السوق في العشر فيكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما. (لطائف المعارف ص272)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*دعاء العودة من الحج والعمرة والطاعة* في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قفل من غزو أو حج أو عمرة، يكبر على كل شرف من الأرض ثلاث تكبيرات، ثم يقول: 
(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، آيبون تائبون عابدون ساجدون، لربنا حامدون، صدق الله وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده) 


 قال ابن عبد البر: في هذا الحديث الحض على ذكر الله وشكره للمسافر على أوبته ورجعته وشكر الله تبارك وتعالى والثناء عليه بما هو أهله. (التمهيد 242/15)


 قال ابن حجر: عند الجمهور يشرع قول ذلك في كل سفر إذا كان سفر طاعة، كصلة الرحم، وطلب العلم، لما يشمل الجميع من اسم الطاعة. 


وقيل: يتعدى أيضا إلى المباح لأن المسافر فيه لا ثواب له فلا يمتنع عليه. (فتح الباري 189/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أجور دائمة* من أنفع أنواع الصدقة "تعليم العلم" و "غرس التربية الإيمانية" في نفوس الناشئة. 


‏كم من فائدة غرسها معلم فظل الطالب عمره مستفيدا منها وله مثل أجره. 


*فاحتساب من وفقه الله للتعليم هو من الصدقة الجارية التي يستمر نفعها وأجرها، ففي صحيح مسلم يقول نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عنه عمله إلا من ثلاثة: إلا من صدقة جارية، أو علم ينتفع به) 


* وهذا أحد العلماء اسمه* أبو منصور الخياط* توفي سنة 499 هـ.
قال السمعاني: رأوه بعد موته فقيل له: ما فعل الله بك؟ قال: غفر لي بتعليمي الصبيان فاتحة الكتاب. (معرفة القراء الكبار: 1/256)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من برامج مركز المؤصل العلمي* 
*رسوخ
*photo_2017-09-12_22-07-03.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* هل ثبت أن صحائف الأعمال تطوى نهاية العام؟*

 ⁦ http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=fatw...r&show_id=1071 ⁩
*  قناة د.عمر المقبل* http://cutt.us/BpZs6

----------


## فوائد فقهية

معهد الآفاق العقدي "عبر النت" 
بدأ التسجيل للراغبين بالدراسة فيه
منهجه متميز، وخطته وبرامجه مفيدة
سيغلق التسجيل الليلة الساعة الثانية عشرة 


هنا قناتهم في التيلجرام
معهد الآفاق(قناة مؤقتة)
alafaq1438
https://t.me/alafaq11438

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تخصيص آخر العام الهجري بعبادة معينة لا أصل له، ولذلك فالرسائل التي ترسل: (اختم عامك بكذا من العبادات) لا أصل له، وهو من البدع الإضافية.
- لكن يذكّر الناس بمحاسبة النفس، فهي مشروعة كل وقت، وعند تغير الأحوال، كان عمر رضي الله عنه إذا غربت الشمس ضرب قدمه بالدرة وقال: يا نفس ماذا عملت اليوم؟ 
- إذا كان للإنسان عبادة يداوم عليها كصيام الأثنين مثلا فوافق نهاية العام فلا بأس أن يصوم لأنه لم يقصد التخصيص.
(ما سبق من كلام الشيخ أ.د. سعد الخثلان)

والبعض يظن أنه وقت رفع الأعمال وهذا غير صحيح.

* قال ابن القيم: 
- عمل العام يرفع في شعبان، كما أخبر به الصادق المصدوق أنه شهر ترفع فيه الأعمال. 
- ويعرض عمل الأُسبوع يوم الأثنين والخميس، كما ثبت ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
- ويعرض عمل اليوم في آخره والليلة في آخرها، كما في حديث أبي موسى الذي رواه البخاري.
- ثم إذا انقضى الأجل رفع العمل كله وعرض على الله وطويت الصحف، وهذا عرض آخر. (طريق الهجرتين ص٧٥)

* وليس وضع التاريخ الهجري وحياً من السماء، وإنما اجتهاد من أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وافقه عليه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-09-16_00-36-30.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هذه بعض الخواطر التي أهمس بها في آذان إخواني المعلمين والمعلمات بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي:*

‏
1️⃣ ‏أخي المعلم:
‏أنت تقوم بأحد وظائف الأنبياء، فالله الله بالصدق والإخلاص، فمتى ما علم الله منك ذلك، بارك في تعليمك، وضاعف مثوبتك، وطيّب غرسك.


‏2️⃣ ‏الرحمة قبل العلم، وتأمل ثناء الله على الخضر بقوله: {آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما}، فبالرحمة -مع النصح والحزم-تظفر. 


‏3️⃣ ‏كنتَ يوماً من الدهر على نفس مقعد تلاميذك.. فما كنت تحبه من جميل تصرفات أساتذتك فافعله، وما كنتَ تكرهه من ذلك فاجتنبه. 


‏4️⃣ ‏وصفَ معاوية بن الحكم -رضي الله عنه - النبي ﷺ فقال: ما رأيت معلماً أحسن منه" فاملأ قلبك وعينيك وأذنك من الاطلاع على سيرته قراءةً وسماعا.
‏
5️⃣‏أخي المعلم:
‏تذكر أنه لو لم يتخرج على يديك إلا طالب واحد ينفع الله به الأمة لكفى، فإنك شريك في كل نفع يجريه الله على يديه؛ لأنك سبب فيه.


‏6️⃣ طلابك يقتبسون من سمْتك وأخلاقك أكثر من كلامك، ولا نزال نتذكر أساتذة-جزاهم الله عنا أحسن الجزاء-بقيت آثار أخلاقهم أكثر من معلوماتهم.
‏
7️⃣ ‏علق العلامة السعدي رحمه الله على: {وأما السائل فلاتنهر}والمعلم مأمور بحسن الخلق مع المتعلم،ومباشرت  ه بالإكرام والتحنن عليه،ففي ذلك معونة له على مقصده. 


‏8️⃣ نحن جميعا عابرون في هذه الحياة،ولن يبقى إلا ما عملنا،إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر،ولنتذكر أن طلابنا أمانة، فلننظر كيف سنجيب ربنا إذا سألنا عنها.


‏أسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على أداء هذه الأمانة، وأن يوفقنا للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح، وأن يقر أعيننا بصلاح ذرياتنا وطلابنا. آمين.


محبكم/ عمر المقبل

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تعبير الرؤى بالكتب* 

قال ابن أبي زيد القيرواني: 
ولا ينبغي أن يفسر الرؤيا من لا علم له بها.

قال النفراوي شارحاً لكلامه: 
لأنه يكون من الكذب، لأن الإخبار من غير العالم كذب، قال تعالى: (وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ). 

ومفهوم كلامه أنه إن كان له علم بها بأن كان يعلم أصول التعبير ـ وهي الكتاب والسنة وكلام العرب وأشعارهم وأمثالهم ـ وكان له فضل وصلاح وفراسة، يجوز له حينئذ تعبيرها. 

ولا يجوز له تعبيرها بمجرد النظر في كتاب التفسير كما يفعله بعض الجهلة،
 يكشف نحو ابن سيرين عندما يقال له: أنا رأيت كذا، والحال أنه لا علم له بأصول التعبير، فهذا حرام، لأنها تختلف باختلاف الأشخاص والأحوال والأزمان وأوصاف الرائين، فعلمها عويص يحتاج إلى مزيد معرفة بالمناسبات. (الفواكه الدواني 457/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أفضل شهر لصيام التطوع*

* في صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان، شهر الله المحرم) 
*
 قال البغوي: قوله: (شهر الله المحرم)، نسبه إلى نفسه على جهة التعظيم مع أن الشهور كلها لله، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {ناقة الله وسقياها}. (شرح السنة 341/6)


* قال ابن رجب: التطوع بالصيام نوعان: أحدهما: التطوع المطلق بالصوم، فهذا أفضله المحرم، كما أن أفضل التطوع المطلق بالصلاة قيام الليل. (لطائف المعارف ص34)


* وقد ورد في فضل الصيام ما يبعث الهمم للمبادرة إليه، فمن ذلك ما في المسند أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصيام جُنة، وحصن حصين من النار)،


قال ابن عبد البر: والجُنة الوقاية والستر من النار، وحسبك بهذا فضلا للصائم. (التمهيد 53/19)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من دَجَل القبوريين*

❁ ❁ ❁
جاء في تاريخ ابن قاضي شُهْبة:
قال الشجاعي وهو يتحدث عن بعض أحداث مصر عام ٧٤٤هـ:
وقيل إن بباب اللوق قبر رجل من الصحابة، وأن التبرك به سبب للشفاء، وأنه يُقيم المقعَد ويُبصر به الأعمى، وذكروا أن جماعةً من أصحاب العاهات برئوا بتلمُّس قبره! فكثر عليه الزحام، فاستفتى السلطان الفقهاء، فأفتوه بأن هذا غير صحيح، فأصدر السلطان أمراً إلى والي القاهرة بأن يحفَر ذلك القبر، ويأخذ الميت منه وينقله إلى مكان آخر، وأن يمنع الناس من الاجتماع عند موضع القبر.
فجاء الوالي وحفر القبر، ونزل فيه، فلم يجد فيه ميّتاً أصلاً!
فخرج منه وضرب القائم على القبر، ومنع من زيارة ذلك الموضع.


تاريخ ابن قاضي شُهبة ص ٣٥٧

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تقسيم الأحكام إلى قشور ولب*  هناك من يتساهل ببعض أعمال الجوارح ويبرر تقصيره بأن هذه المسائل قشور وهناك ما هو أهم منها. 
 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
تقسيم الدين إلى قشور ولب، تقسيم خاطئ وباطل، فالدين كله لب، وكله نافع للعبد، وكله يقربه لله عز وجل، وكله يثاب عليه المرء، وكله ينتفع به المرء بزيادة إيمانه وإخباته لربه عز وجل. 


حتى المسائل المتعلقة باللباس والهيئات، وما أشبهها، كلها إذا فعلها الإنسان تقرباً إلى الله فإنه يثاب على ذلك. 


والقشور كما نعلم لا ينتفع بها، بل ترمى، وليس في الدين الإسلامي والشريعة الإسلامية ما هذا شأنه، بل كل الشريعة الإسلامية لب ينتفع به المرء إذا أخلص النية لله. 
(مجموع فتاويه 3/ 124)


وقال أيضاً: نعم في الدين الإسلامي ما هو مؤكد أكثر من الآخر، فالصلوات المفروضة آكد من التطوع، والصلاة أفضل من الصيام، وما أشبه ذلك، أما أن يقال: قشور ولب فلا، ولا يجوز لنا أن نقول هذا إطلاقاً؛ لأن هذا يفهم أن القرآن فيه ما لا فائدة منه، كما أن القشور ليس منها فائدة. (لقاء الباب المفتوح (رقم 97)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة*  قال الله تعالى: (إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة)


قال ابن تيمية:
فإن الله قد توعد بالعذاب على مجرد محبة أن تشيع الفاحشة بالعذاب الأليم في الدنيا والآخرة، وهذه المحبة قد لا يقترن بها قول ولا فعل، فكيف إذا اقترن بها قول أو فعل؟ 


بل على الإنسان أن يبغض ما أبغضه الله من فعل الفاحشة والقذف بها وإشاعتها في الذين آمنوا، ومن رضي عمل قوم حشر معهم، كما حشرت امرأة لوط معهم، ولم تكن تعمل فاحشة اللواط، فإن ذلك لا يقع من المرأة، لكنها لما رضيت فعلهم عمها العذاب معهم. (مجموع الفتاوى 344/15)


وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
هؤلاء الذين يحبون أن تشيع، فكيف بمن أشاع الفاحشة والعياذ بالله؟ 


وتمكين هؤلاء مع القدرة على منعهم داخل في محبة أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا، فالذي يقدر على منعها، ويمكن من شيوعها، هو ممن يحب أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا. (شرح رياض الصالحين 7/5)


ومن التوفيق للمؤمن أن يكون سبباً لنشر الفضيلة، والوقوف في وجه الرذيلة، وأن يكون فاعلاً في برامج التواصل بالاحتساب في نشر الخير، والرد على المنحرفين، ولا تحقرن ما تكتب، فإنما السيل اجتماع النقط.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحوال صيام عاشوراء* قال ابن رجب:
يوم عاشوراء له فضيلة عظيمة، وحرمة قديمة، وقد صامه موسى عليه السلام. 

وكان للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صيامه أربع حالات:

الحالة الأولى: أنه كان يصومه بمكة ولا يأمر الناس بالصوم، ففي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان عاشوراء يوما تصومه قريش في الجاهلية، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصومه. 

الحالة الثانية: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم المدينة ورأى صيام أهل الكتاب له، وتعظيمهم له، وكان يحب موافقتهم فيما لم يؤمر به، صامه وأمر الناس بصيامه، وأكد الأمر بصيامه والحث عليه، حتى كانوا يصومونه أطفالهم. 

الحالة الثالثة: أنه لما فرض صيام شهر رمضان، ترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الصحابة بصيام عاشوراء وتأكيده فيه. 

الحالة الرابعة: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عزم في آخر عمره على أن لا يصومه مفرداً، بل يضم إليه يوما آخر، مخالفة لأهل الكتاب في صيامه، ففي صحيح مسلم، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاشوراء وأمر بصيامه قالوا: يا رسول الله، إنه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فإذا كان العام المقبل إن شاء الله صمنا اليوم التاسع" 

قال: فلم يأت العام المقبل حتى توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. (لطائف المعارف ص48)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لطائف مختصرة حول عاشوراء* 

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (ما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرَّى صيام يوم فضَّله على غيره إلا هذا اليوم يوم عاشوراء) أخرجه البخاري. 


وفي صحيح مسلم: (صيام يوم عاشوراء، أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله)


قال الزهري حاضاً على صيامه حتى في السفر: (رمضان له عدة من أيام أخر، وعاشوراء يفوت)، ونص أحمد على أنه يستحب أن يصام في السفر. (لطائف المعارف ص52). 


قال ابن حجر: نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنه الآن ليس بفرض، والإجماع على أنه مستحب. 


وتأكُّد استحبابه باقٍ، ولا سيما مع استمرار الاهتمام به حتى في عام وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث يقول:  (لئن عشت لأصومن التاسع والعاشر)، ولترغيبه في صومه وأنه يكفِّر سنة، وأي تأكيد أبلغ من هذا؟! (فتح الباري 4/289). 

قال ابن تيمية: صيام يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة، ولا يكره إفراده بالصوم. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/461). 
وقال أيضاً: وتكفير الطهارة والصلاة وصيام رمضان وعرفة وعاشوراء للصغائر فقط. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/428).


من كان في بلد أعلنوا فيه تحديد عاشوراء فإنه يصوم معهم


قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: صوموا وأفطروا كما يصوم ويفطر أهل البلد الذي أنتم فيه. 


قال ابن رجب: وكل ما روي في فضل الاكتحال في يوم عاشوراء والاختضاب والاغتسال فيه فموضوع لا يصح.


 وأما التوسعة فيه على العيال فقد روي من وجوه متعددة لا يصح منها شيء.


 وأما اتخاذه مأتما كما تفعله الرافضة لأجل قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه فيه، فهو من عمل من ضل سعيه في الحياة الدنيا وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا، ولم يأمر الله ولا رسوله باتخاذ أيام مصائب الأنبياء وموتهم مأتماً فكيف بمن دونهم؟! (لطائف المعارف ص52)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* إجابات مختصرة عن غالب المسائل التي يكثر السؤال عنها بخصوص صوم يوم #يوم_عاشوراء :*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-09-29_21-31-14.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*طريق الوصول إلى الله* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لا طريق إلى الوصول إلى الله عز وجل وإلى دار كرامته إلا من الطريق الذي وضعه هو سبحانه وتعالى على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


لله المثل الأعلى لو أن ملكا من الملوك فتح بابا للدخول عليه، وقال: من أراد أن يصل إلي فليدخل من هذا الباب، فما ظنكم بمن ذهب إلى أبواب أخرى؟ هل يصل إليه؟ كلا بالطبع.


والملك العظيم، ملك الملوك، وخالق الخلق، جعل طريقا إليه خاصا بما جاءه به رسله وعلى رأسهم خاتمهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي بعد بعثه لا يمكن لأي بشر أن ينال السعادة إلا من طريقه صلى الله عليه وسلم.


والحقيقة أن تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن الأدب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أن نسلك ما سلك، ونذر ما ترك، وأن لا نتقدم بين يديه، فنقول في دينه ما لم يقل، أو نحدث في دينه ما لم يشرع.  (مجموع فتاويه 196/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من العبارات الجميلة:*

لو انتصر الحق دائماً لامتلأت صفوف الدعاة بالمنافقين


ولو انتصر الباطل دائماً لشك الدعاة في الطريق. 


ولكنها ساعة و ساعة. 


فساعة انتصار الباطل فيها غربلة للدعاة. 


و ساعة انتصار الحق فيها يأتي اليقين. 


والحق والباطل في سجال إلى يوم القيامة. 


والسعيد الموفق من علم الحق وعمل به ودعا إليه، وصبر على الأذى فيه. 


(وهذه العبارة تنسب لابن القيم ولا تصح عنه، وليست من أسلوبه، ولم أجدها في كتبه، وهناك كثير من العبارات تنسب له ولغيره من العلماء وليست لهم، فينبغي التثبت عند العزو في برامج التواصل، ولا يلزم من صحة العبارة وحسنها أن تصح نسبتها لأحد الأئمة)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* إن بعض الظن إثم* 

قال النووي:
سوء الظن حرام مثل القول، فكما يحرم أن تحدث غيرك بمساوئ إنسان يحرم أن تحدث نفسك بذلك، وتسيء الظن به، قال الله تعالى: (اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن) 


وفي البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث)
والأحاديث بمعنى ما ذكرته كثيرة، والمراد بذلك عقد القلب، وحكمه على غيرك بالسوء، فأما الخواطر وحديث النفس إذا لم يستقر ويستمر عليه صاحبه، فمعفو عنه باتفاق العلماء، لأنه لا اختيار له في وقوعه، ولا طريق له إلى الانفكاك عنه. 


وهذا هو المراد بما ثبت في الصحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إن الله تجاوز لأمتي ما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تتكلم به أو تعمل"
قال العلماء: المراد به الخواطر التي لا تستقر. 


قال الغزالي: ومهما خطر لك سوء في مسلم فزد في مراعاته وإكرامه، فإن ذلك يغيظ الشيطان ويدفعه عنك، فلا يلقي إليك مثله خيفة من اشتغالك بالدعاء له. 


ومهما عرفت هفوة مسلم بحجة لا شك فيها فانصحه في السر، ولا يخدعنك الشيطان فيدعوك إلى اغتيابه، وإذا وعظته فلا تعظه وأنت مسرور باطلاعك على نقصه، فينظر إليك بعين التعظيم، وتنظر إليه بالاستصغار. 


ولكن اقصد تخليصه من الإثم وأنت حزين، كما تحزن على نفسك إذا دخلك نقص. (الأذكار للنووي ص799)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كفارة الخطايا*
 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
إذا أصبت بالمصيبة، فلا تظن أن هذا الهم الذي يأتيك، أو هذا الألم الذي يأتيك ولو كان شوكة، لا تظن أنه يذهب سُدى، بل ستُعوض عنه خيراً منه، ستُحطُّ عنك الذنوب كما تحطُّ الشجرة ورقها، وهذا من نعمة الله.
وإذا زاد الإنسان على ذلك الصبر والاحتساب، يعني: احتساب الأجر، كان له مع هذا أجر.

 فالمصائب تكون على وجهين:
1- تارة إذا أصيب الإنسان تذكر الأجر واحتسب هذه المصيبة على الله، فيكون فيها فائدتان: تكفيرالذنوب؛ وزيادة الحسنات.

2- وتارة يغفل عن هذا فيضيقُ صدره، ويصيبه ضجر أو ما أشبه ذلك، ويغفل عن نِيةَّ احتساب الأجر والثواب على الله، فيكون في ذلك تكفير لسيئاته ، إذاً هو رابحٌ على كل حال في هذه المصائب التي تأتيه. (شرح رياض الصالحين، باب الصّبر/ص104).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فضائل وشرف حفظ القرآن* 

1/ حفظ القرآن من خصائص هذه الأمة: قال ابن الجزري "ثم إن الاعتماد في نقل القرآن، على حفظ القلوب والصدور ... وهذه أشرف خصيصة ... لهذه الأمة"

2/ حفظ القرآن ميسر للناس كلهم: قال القرطبي حول قوله تعالى "ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر" أي سهلناه للحفظ وأعنا عليه من أراد حفظه...

3/ حفظ القرآن مشروع لا يعرف الفشل: حتى لو لم تكمله، فلك أجر القراءة فالحرف بعشر حسنات وأجر المجاهدة وحبس النفس عن الشهوات.

4/ حملة القرآن هم أهل الله وخاصته: قال ﷺ "إن لله أهلين من الناس" قالوا: يا رسول الله، من هم؟ قال "هم أهل القرآن، أهل الله وخاصته"

5/تكريم حامل القرآن من إجلال الله: قال ﷺ "إن من إجلال الله إكرام ذي الشيبة المسلم، وحامل القرآن غير الغالي فيه والجافي عنه..."

6/ حافظ القرآن أولى أن يُغبط: قال ﷺ "لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل علمه الله القرآن فهو يتلوه آناء الليل وآناء النهار ..."

7/ حفظ القرآن وتعلمه خير من متاع الدنيا: قال ﷺ "...أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين..."

8/ حافظ القرآن هو أولى الناس بالإمامة: قال ﷺ "يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله، فإن كانوا في القراءة سواء فأعلمهم بالسنة..."

9/ حافظ القرآن هو أولى الناس با لإمارة: قال عمر رضي الله عنه: أما إن نبيكم ﷺ قد قال "إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواماً ويضع به آخرين"

10/ حفظ القرآن مهر للصالحات من المؤمنات: فقد زوَّج النبي ﷺ المرأة الواهبة بعض أصحابه وقال "اذهب فقد ملكتكها بما معك من القرآن"

10/ حافظ القرآن يقدم في قبره: كانﷺ يجمع بين الرجلين من قتلى أحد في ثوب ثم يسأل "أيهم أكثر أخذا للقرآن" فإذا أشير له إلى أحدهما قدمه في اللحد

12/ القرآن يشفع لحامله: قال ﷺ "الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة ... ويقول القرآن: منعته النوم بالليل فشفعني فيه، قال: فيشفعان"

13/ القرآن حجة لك أو حجة عليك: قال ﷺ "...والقرآن حجة لك أو عليك، كل الناس يغدو فبايع نفسه فمعتقها أو موبقها"

14/ استحقاق ظل الله: قال ﷺ "سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله... وشاب نشأ في عبادة الله..." فالشاب الذي نشأ على حفظ كتاب الله من أولى الناس بهذا الوصف.

15/ حفظ القرآن سبب للنجاة من النار: قال ﷺ "لو جُعل القرآن في إهاب ثم ألقي في النار ما احترق". قال الأصمعي: يعني في إنسان.

16/ رفعة الدرجات في الجنة: قال ﷺ "يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرؤها".

 17/ حافظ القرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة: قال ﷺ "مثل الذي يقرأ القرآن وهو حافظ له مع السفرة الكرام البررة ..." 
(ملخصة من كتاب: حفظ القرآن الكريم د. محمد الدويش) وهو كتاب جيد مفيد.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الإكثار من التنفل قبل صلاة الجمعة* قال ابن تيمية:
المأثور عن الصحابة كانوا إذا أتوا المسجد يوم الجمعة يصلون من حين يدخلون ما تيسر فمنهم من يصلي عشر ركعات ومنهم من يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة ومنهم من يصلي ثمان ركعات ومنهم من يصلي أقل من ذلك. (مجموع الفتاوى 189/24)


وفي صحيح البخاري، قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من اغتسل يوم الجمعة، وتطهر بما استطاع من طهر، ثم ادهن أو مس من طيب، ثم راح فلم يفرق بين اثنين، فصلى ما كتب له، ثم إذا خرج الإمام أنصت، غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة الأخرى)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أسباب إجابة الدعاء وبعض موانعه*
في صحيح مسلم (ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجل يطيل السفر، أشعث أغبر، يمد يديه إلى السماء، يا رب، يا رب، ومطعمه حرام، ومشربه حرام، وملبسه حرام، وغذي بالحرام، فأنى يستجاب لذلك؟)

 قال ابن رجب:
هذا الكلام أشار فيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى آداب الدعاء، وإلى الأسباب التي تقتضي إجابته، وإلى ما يمنع من إجابته، 

فذكر من الأسباب التي تقتضي إجابة الدعاء أربعة:
أحدهما: إطالة السفر، والسفر بمجرده يقتضي إجابة الدعاء، كما في حديث أبي هريرة، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ثلاث دعوات مستجابات لا شك فيهن: دعوة المظلوم، ودعوة المسافر، ودعوة الوالد لولده)

ومتى طال السفر، كان أقرب إلى إجابة الدعاء؛ لأنه مظنة حصول انكسار النفس بطول الغربة عن الأوطان، وتحمل المشاق، والانكسار من أعظم أسباب إجابة الدعاء.

والثاني: حصول التبذل في اللباس والهيئة بالشعث والإغبرار، وهو - أيضا - من المقتضيات لإجابة الدعاء. 

ولما خرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للاستسقاء، خرج متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا. 

الثالث: مد يديه إلى السماء، وهو من آداب الدعاء التي يرجى بسببها إجابته، وفي حديث سلمان عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله تعالى حيي كريم، يستحيي إذا رفع الرجل إليه يديه أن يردهما صفرا خائبتين)

والرابع: الإلحاح على الله بتكرير ذكر ربوبيته، وهو من أعظم ما يطلب به إجابة الدعاء. 

وأما ما يمنع إجابة الدعاء، فقد أشار - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى أنه التوسع في الحرام أكلا وشربا ولبسا وتغذية، وقد سبق حديث ابن عباس في هذا المعنى أيضا، وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لسعد: (أطب مطعمك، تكن مستجاب الدعوة)، فأكل الحلال وشربه، ولبسه والتغذي به، سبب موجب لإجابة الدعاء. (جامع العلوم والحكم ص286)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

علق ابن حجر -رحمه الله- في الفتح (6/483) على قصة جريج العابد ـ التي رواها مسلم في الصحيح ـ:
"*وفيه أن صاحب الصدق مع الله لا تضره الفتن*".

اللهم ارزقنا الصدق معك يا ربنا في جميع أمورنا.


#كناشة_الفوائد 


http://cutt.us/BpZs6 قناة د.عمر المقبل

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من المسائل المهمة التي يدخل تحتها فروع كثيرة  (دلالة الأمر والنهي في الآداب)* 
*
*
*وهذا بحث جديد فيها للدكتور: محمد اليحيى ص1367*

http://http://www.csi.qu.edu.sa/Maga...%D8%AF%203.pdf

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* ٩ خطب استسقاء مختارة للمدارس* 
*( مختصرة ومنسقة ومشكولة مع الاستفتاح والدعاء )*

3 خطب منسقة ومناسبة للاستسقاء بمدارس الابتدائي(مشكول   + مضمنة الافتتاح والدعاء+ بصيغة وورد+ بصيغة بي دي إف )
http://cutt.us/oHeL7



 3 خطب منسقة ومناسبة للاستسقاء بمدارس المتوسط ( مشكولة+ مضمنة الافتتاح والدعاء+بصيغة وورد+ بصيغة بي دي إف )
http://cutt.us/OptVG



 3 خطب منسقة ومناسبة للاستسقاء بمدارس الثانوي(مشكولة + مضمنة الافتتاح والدعاء+ بصيغة وورد+ بصيغة بي دي إف )
http://cutt.us/tWGmz



----------------
أخوك / راشد بن عبد الرحمن البداح 
شعبة التربية الإسلامية بتعليم الزلفي

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*غداً الأثنين 1439/2/17 ستقام صلاة الاستسقاء في السعودية، وهذه بعض أحكامها:*
� قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد. (رواه الترمذي وصححه)

� قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس .

وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات، فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛ لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)

� وقال أيضاً: خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:
أولاً : أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.
ثانياً : أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .
ثالثاً : أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)

� قال ابن قدامة: 
يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم. (المغني 151/2)

قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

زادكم الله نفعا

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فتح باب التسجيل  بأكاديمية الراجحي لحفظ القرآن عن بعد*علما بأن للأكاديمية نظام لتحفيظ القرآن: 
١- *نظام لسنة * 
٢- *نظام لسنتين *.
ويعود ذلك لاستطاعة الطالب..
بمعدل ثلاثة أيام في الأسبوع، وتختار الأيام التي تناسبك.. 


*أرجو  نشر الإعلان لتعم الفائدة ولك أجر من حفظ بإذن الله* 


التسجيل بتعبئة البيانات في الرابط
http://grajhiacademy.org/?page_id=143

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشيخ ابن باز:
الواجب عند الزلازل وغيرها من الآيات والكسوف والرياح الشديدة والفياضانات البدار بالتوبة إلى الله سبحانه، والضراعة إليه وسؤاله العافية، والإكثار من ذكره واستغفاره. 


كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الكسوف: (فإذا رأيتم ذلك فافزعوا إلى ذكر الله ودعائه واستغفاره)


ويستحب أيضاً رحمة الفقراء والمساكين والصدقة عليهم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ارحموا ترحموا)


وروي عن عمر بن عبد لعزيز رحمه الله أنه كان يكتب إلى أمرائه عند وجود الزلزلة أن يتصدقوا. (من موقعه الرسمي)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال زكريا الأنصاري: (يستحب لكل أحد أن يتضرع بالدعاء ونحوه عند الزلازل، وأن يصلي في بيته منفردًا لئلا يكون غافلا؛ لأنهﷺكان إذا عصفت الريح قال: (اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها وخير ما أرسلت به، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها وشر ما أرسلت به"مسلم). أسنى المطالب شرح روض الطالب: (1/288).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كيف يحصل اليقين؟ 


- قال ابن تيمية:
أهل اليقين إذا ابتلوا ثبتوا؛ بخلاف غيرهم، فإن الابتلاء قد يذهب إيمانه أو ينقصه. 


قال تعالى: {وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون}

ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى {الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل}، فهذه حال هؤلاء.


وأما كيف يحصل اليقين فبثلاثة أشياء: أحدها: تدبر القرآن. 


والثاني: تدبر الآيات التي يحدثها الله في الأنفس والآفاق التي تبين أنه حق.


والثالث: العمل بموجب العلم قال تعالى: {سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء شهيد}، والضمير عائد على القرآن. (مجموع الفتاوى  330/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بالتعاون مع فضيلة الدكتور *عمر المقبل* -حفظه الله-  يسر #*مركز_مرتقى للعلوم الشرعية* دعوتكم للتسجيل في دورة شرح التذكرة في مصطلح الحديث لمدة ٢٣ يوم فقط مع إجازة بالمتن 


للتفصيل والتسجيل
http://‏https://goo.gl/ubgJbh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حتى تكون الصلاة قرة عين*

*قال ابن القيم في رسالة وجهها إلى أحد إخوانه:
الصلاة التي تقر بها العين تجمع ستة مشاهد:

المشهد الأول: الإخلاص 
أن تكون الصلاة خالصة لله، ومحبة له، ورغبة فيما عنده، لا يكون الباعث للصلاة حظاً من حظوظ الدنيا. (ص39) 


المشهد الثاني: الصدق والنصح 
إيقاع الصلاة على  أكمل وجه ظاهرا وباطنا، ظاهرها الأفعال المشاهدة  والمسموعة، وباطنها الخشوع والمراقبة وتفريغ القلب لله . (ص40)


المشهد الثالث : المتابعة والاقتداء
أن يحرص كل الحرص على الاقتداء في صلاته بالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام .(ص41)


المشهد الرابع : الإحسان 
وهو أن يعبد الله كأنه يراه، وهذا المشهد فيه كمال الإيمان بالله وأسمائه وصفاته.


المشهد الخامس: مشهد المنة
أن يشهد أن المنة لله أن أقامه في هذا المقام وأهّله له، ووفقه لقيام قلبه وبدنه، فلولا الله سبحانه لم يكن شيء من ذلك . (ص46)


المشهد السادس: مشهد التقصير
أن العبد لو اجتهد في القيام بالأمر غاية الاجتهاد فهو مقصر، وحق الله أعظم، وأن عظمته سبحانه يقتضي من العبودية مايليق  به. (ص 49)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حال أهل العلم في المناظرة ومباحثة المسائل الشرعية* - قال ‏ابن تيمية:
‏وصف صلى الله عليه وسلم الفرقة الناجية بأنهم المستمسكون بسنته، وأنهم هم الجماعة. 


وقد كان العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم إذا تنازعوا في الأمر اتبعوا أمر الله تعالى في قوله: {فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا} 


وكانوا يتناظرون في المسألة مناظرة مشاورة ومناصحة وربما اختلف قولهم في المسألة العلمية والعملية مع بقاء الألفة والعصمة وأخوة الدين. (مجموع الفتاوى 24/172)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*شرف وفضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* - قال السخاوي رحمه الله :
وهي – أي الصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – من أبرك الأعمال وأفضلها، وأكثرها نفعاً في الدين والدنيا.


وغير ذلك من الثواب المرغب للفطن، الحريص على اقتناء ذخائر الأعمال، واجتناء الثمرة من نضائر الآمال. 


والتي لا توجد في غيره من الأعمال، ولا تعرف في سواه من الأفعال والأقوال، صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا. (القول البديع ص109)


-وذكر ابن القيم في كتابه "جلاء الأفهام" أكثر من أربعين فضيلة لمن أكثر من الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحكام المسح على الخفين*  مع دخول الشتاء هنا شرح مختصر لأحكام المسح على الخفين في دقيقة ونصف





وهنا شرح مفصل لغالب مسائل المسح على الخفين

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فرصة لمن أراد طلب العلم عن بُعد* 
* حلقات التعليم عن بعد بقسم المتون العلمية في المسجد النبوي* 

بإشراف الشيخ *عبد المحسن القاسم * إمام المسجد النبوي 

طريقةالتسجيل في البرنامج :
للرجال عن طريق هذا الرابط 
https://t.co/gWHWg1EB3x?amp=1

وللنساء عن طريق هذا الرابط  
https://t.co/cdBBg0Mem8?amp=1
أو عن طريق الواتس على الرقم 
00966508982026

 للاطلاع على فكرة البرنامج وتحميل المتون مقروءة أو مسموعة هنا من الموقع
https://mottoon.com/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شرح كتاب البيوع من مختصر صحيح البخاري للزبيدي 
 ١٢ : ١٤ ربيع الأول
 بعد المغرب وللعشاء
 التوسعة الشمالية يسار باب ١٩ بالمسجد النبوي
http://T.me/dr_alghfaily
photo_2017-11-26_19-02-52.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لماذا لا نحتفل بالمولد النبوي؟*مناقشة علمية هادئة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي* 

-قال الحافظ السخاوي: "عمل المولد الشريف لم ينقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح في القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة وإنما حدث بعد". (سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي 1/439)
- أول من أحدث ما يسمى بالمولد النبوي هم بنو عبيد الذين اشتهروا بالفاطميين، وقد قرر هذا جماعة من المتأخرين منهم: العلامة الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية سابقا الشيخ: (محمد بخيت المطيعي  في كتابه: "أحسن الكلام فيما يتعلق بالسنة والبدعة من الأحكام").
-وبنو عبيد قال عنهم الإمام المؤرخ أبو شامة: وفي أيامهم كثرث الرافضة واستحكم أمرهم، وأفسدت عقائد طوائف. (الروضتين ص200)


-ومن تأمل في الاحتفال بالمولد وجده مخالف للسنة لأمور منها:
*١- أنه لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أمر به ولا فعله صحابته* ولا أحد من التابعين، ولا تابعيهم، فهل كل هؤلاء لم يتفطنوا لهذا الفضل وهذه العبادة؟!
*٢- أنه داخل فيما حذر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم* حين قال: "إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة" فقوله: (كل بدعة ضلالة)،  عموم لا مخصص له، يدخل فيه كل أمر مخترع محدث لا أصل له في دين الله، والعلماء مجمعون على أنه أمر محدث.
*٣- يوم مولده مختلف فيه،* فكيف تكون عبادة عظيمة يتقرب إلى الله بها واليوم الذي يحتفل فيه غير مجزوم به! (ينظر: فتح الباري شرح حديث رقم 3641 )


- وممن أفتى ببدعية المولد:
- العالم الفاكهاني المالكي وله رسالة بعنوان: (المورد في الكلام على عمل المولد)
- أبو عبد الله الحفار، له فتاوى ذكرها الونشريسي في المعيار المعرب، وهو من علماء المغرب.
- الشيخ ابن الحاج المالكي، له كلام نفيس في المدخل بداية الجزء الثاني.
- الشيخ: محمد بخيت المطيعي الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية.
وغيرهم كثير، ينظر للاستزادة: (المولد النبوي تاريخه حكمه آثاره أقوال العلماء فيه د.ناصر الحنيني)، وما سبق منقول منه بتصرف.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*عوامل التغلب على المعصية* 

 قال ابن القيم:
وأما تقوية باعث الدين, فإنه يكون بأمور:
أحدهما: إجلال الله تبارك وتعالى أن يعصى وهو يرى ويسمع, ومن قام بقلبه مشهد إجلاله لم يطاوعه قلبه لذلك البتة.
الثاني: مشهد محبته سبحانه, فيترك معصيته محبة له, فإن المحب لمن يحب مطيع, وأفضل الترك ترك المحبين, كما أن أفضل الطاعة طاعة المحبين, فبين ترك المحب وطاعته وترك من يخاف العذاب وطاعته بون بعيد.
الثالث: مشهد النعمة والإحسان, فإن الكريم لا يقابل بالإساءة من أحسن إليه, وإنما يفعل هذا لئام الناس, فليمنعه مشهد إحسان الله تعالى ونعمته عن معصيته حياء منه أن يكون خير الله وإنعامه نازلا إليه ومخالفاته ومعاصيه وقبائحه صاعدة إلى ربه, فملك ينزل بهذا وملك يعرج بذاك فأقبح بها من مقابلة.


الرابع: مشهد الغضب والانتقام, فإن الرب تعالى إذا تمادى العبد في معصيته غضب, وإذا غضب لم يقم لغضبه شيء فضلا عن هذا العبد الضعيف.
الخامس: مشهد الفوات, وهو: ما يفوته بالمعصية من خير الدنيا والآخرة, وما يحدث له بها من كل اسم مذموم عقلا وشرعا وعرفا ويزول عنه من الأسماء الممدوحة شرعا وعقلا وعرفا, ويكفي في هذا المشهد مشهد فوات الإيمان الذي أدنى مثقال ذرة منه خير من الدنيا وما فيها أضعافا مضاعفة. 


السادس: مشهد القهر والظفر, فإن قهر الشهوة والظفر بالشيطان له حلاوة ومسرة وفرحة عند من ذاق ذلك. 


السابع: مشهد العوض, وهو: ما وعد الله سبحانه من تعويض من ترك المحارم لأجله, ونهى نفسه عن هواها, وليوازنه بين العوض المعوض, فأيهما كان أولى بالإيثار اختاره وارتضاه لنفسه. 
(عدة الصابرين ص44)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

[Forwarded from قناة تركي العتيبي]
{*وكانوا لنا عابدين*}
مجموعة حلقات في ثلاثة أشرطة، للشيخ/ ناصر العمر-حفظه الله-
مفيدة ومؤثرة جداً وهي من المواد الصوتية القليلة التي يُستحسَن تكرارها بين فينة وأخرى
http://cutt.us/jTjYr

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*10 وصايا لمرتادي البرية*
1⃣ سخّر الله لنا وسائل النقل ومتّعنا بسمع وبصر، وأطلق أيدينا وأرجلنا؛ لنستعين بذلك على طاعته، فالله الله بحفظ حدوده.
2⃣ طاعة الله ورعاية حدوده في قلب المؤمن لا يحدّها زمان ولا مكان.
3⃣ الرحلات البرية فرصة لتطبيق وصف أحد السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله: (ورجلٌ ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه).
4⃣ الرحلات البرية فرصة ذهبية لتفعيل عبادة التفكر في خلق الله: سماء، نجوم، نباتات، رمال، وهضاب .. كلها شاهدة بوحدانية الخالق.
5⃣ اجعل رحلاتك عبادة، وفي صحيفة حسناتك؛ بأن تنوي بها إجمام النفس، والاستعانة بها على الطاعة، فالنية الصالحة تُباركُ الرحلة.
6⃣ إذا نزلت منزلاً فلا تنس قول الدعاء الثابت عنه ﷺ: "أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" يحْفظكم الذي بيده نواصي الخلق حتى ترحلوا.
7⃣ الله الله بتفقد حاجات والديك والاستئذان منهما، وتفقد حاجات زوجك وأولادك؛ فالرجل حقاً من راعى هذه الحقوق.
8⃣ مما يُحْمد: التفقه في الأحكام التي يحتاجها المتنزّه؛ كأحكام القِبلة، والجمع والقصر، والمسح على الخفين.
9⃣ الله الله باختيار الرفقة الطيبة، التي تذكّرك إذا غفلت، وتعينك إذا كسلت، وتحفظ سرك، فهذا من أهم ما ينبغي الاعتناء به في الرحلة.
وحسَنًا تفعل حينما ترسل إحداثيات موقع رحلتك لأخص الناس بك؛ تحسبا لأي طارئ.


حفظك الله في حلك وترحالك، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت.


أخوك/ عمر المقبل 


 قناة د.عمر المقبل   http://cutt.us/Nnw4

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*إعلان من المدرسة الفقهية الحنبلية على التليجرام*
بإشراف د. عامر بهجت
T.me/hanbal_s
تقام في هذه الإجازة الصيفية ثلاث برامج فقهية عن بعد:

1⃣ برنامج حفظ النظم الجلي في الفقه الحنبلي، ⏳ مدته: ثلاثة أشهر.
وسيوضع له جدول ويرسل على القناة، وسيرسل في كل يوم مقطع صوتي لعشرة أبيات مكررة (١٠٠) مرة إن شاء الله لأجل حفظ متقن. ✅

⭐️هذا برنامج لاغتنام الإجازة في الحفظ وسنبدأ في دراسة النظم في شهر محرم إن شاء الله خلال فصلين دراسيين⭐️
➖➖➖➖

2⃣ الطريق إلى علم أصول الفقه (وهو نفس مقرر أصول الفقه من مقررات التأهيل الفقهي "الإعادة")، ويقام من خلال قناة المدرسة الفقهية الحنبلية وهو ختام المرحلة الأولى (مرحلة التأهيل الفقهي) ومدته:⏳ ثلاثة أسابيع 
⬆️⬆️
وهذان البرنامجان يرسلان يوميا من خلال قناة المدرسة الفقهية الحنبلية على التليجرام
T.me/hanbal_s
➖➖➖➖
أما من رغب في الالتحاق ببرنامج التأهيل الفقهي كاملا فهذا هو البرنامج الثالث:
⬇️
3⃣ برنامج التأهيل الفقهي كاملا في ثلاثة أشهر، وقد خصصنا له قناة أخرى وهي:
قناة التأهيل الفقهي، وهي من فروع المدرسة الفقهية الحنبلية ورابطها:
https://t.me/Alta2heel
فعلى من يرغب في الالتحاق به أن يشترك في قناة التأهيل الفقهي

والمقترح لمن لم يدرس برنامج الفقه من قبل أن يلتحق ببرنامج التأهيل الفقهي كاملا وسيدرس في آخره مقرر أصول الفقه (الطريق إلى علم أصول الفقه)

وفقكم الله وسددكم وأعانكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحكام متعلقة بالشتاء*

[SIZE=5][COLOR=#006400]

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحكام متعلقة بالشتاء*في صحيح مسلم: (ألا أدلُكم على ما يمحو اللهُ بهِ الخطايا ويرفعُ بهِ الدرجاتِ؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسولَ اللهِ، قال إسباغُ الوضوءِ على المكارهِ، وكثرةُ الخطا إلى المساجِدِ، وانتظارُ الصلاةِ بعدَ الصلاةِ، فذلكمْ الرباطُ)

قال الزركشي: الإسباغ تعميم العضو بالماء بحيث يجري عليه، ولا يكون مسحا. (شرح الزركشي 318/1)

تنشيف الأعضاء بعد الوضوء قال عنه النووي بعد أن ذكر الأقوال فيه: (مباح يستوي فعله وتركه، وهذا الذي نختاره، فإن المنع أو الاستحباب يحتاج إلى دليل ظاهر). (شرح مسلم 556/1)

قال الأُبّي: تسخين الماء لدفع برده ليتقوى على العبادة لا يمنع من حصول الثواب المذكور. (إكمال إكمال المعلم 54/2)

 قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
أسباب التيمم هي أسباب الوضوء، فإذا عجز عن الماء لمرضه وجب عليه التيمم للصلاة، لمس المصحف، للطواف، والمقصود أن التيمم يقوم مقام الوضوء، فإذا وجد أسباب الوضوء ولم يوجد الماء فإنه يتيمم بالصعيد؛ يضرب التراب بيديه ضربة واحدة يمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه، وهكذا المريض الذي لا يستطيع، يضره الماء يفعل التيمم، والصحيح أنه يقوم مقام الطهارة، يرفع الحدث إلى وجود الماء، فإذا تيمم للظهر صلى به العصر إذا كان على طهارة وهكذا.


وقال أيضاً: كثير ممن يذهب إلى النزهة يستعملون التيمم والماء عندهم كثير، والوصول إليه ميسر، وهذا بلا شك تساهل قبيح، وعمل منكر لا يجوز فعله، وإنما يعذر المسلم في استعمال التيمم إذا بعد عنه الماء، أو لم يبق عنده منه إلا اليسير الذي يحفظه لإنقاذ حياته وأهله وبهائمه مع بعد الماء عنه.
(من موقع الشيخ)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* القرض إذا جر نفعاً* 

 القرض إذا جر نفعاً فلا يخلو من حالتين:
الحالة الأولى:
أن يكون النفع باشتراط، فهو حرام بغير خلاف، والشرط باطل والقرض صحيح، كأن يقرضه على أن يسكنه داره، أو يقضيه خيراً منه، أو أن يبيعه، أو يستأجر منه. 

قال ابن قدامة:
وكل قرض شرط فيه أن يزيده فهو حرام بغير خلاف. 

قال ابن المنذر: أجمعوا على أن المُسلف إذا شرط على المستلف زيادة أو هدية، فأسلف على ذلك، أن أخذ الزيادة على ذلك ربا، وقد روي عن أبي بن كعب وابن عباس وابن مسعود أنهم نهوا عن قرض جر منفعة. (المغني 6/436)

الحالة الثانية:
أن لا يكون النفع باشتراط ولا مواطأة، وهذا جائز بعد وفاء القرض لا قبله، لأنه لم يجعله عوضا في القرض ولا وسيلة إليه، فكما لو لم يكن قرض. 

وسواء كانت الزيادة في القدر أو الصفة، كما لو أعطاه نقدا أجود مما اقترض، أو رد نوعا خيرا مما أخذ. 

 تبرع المقترض للمقرض:
إن تبرع المقترض لمقرضه قبل وفائه بشيء لم يجز، لأنه لم يتبرع له إلا من أجل القرض، وإن لم يتواطأ عليه، وإنما وسيلته أنه قد أقرضه فلم يجز. 

روى ابن ماجه، عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أقرض أحدكم قرضا، فأهدى له، أو حمله على دابة، فلا يركبها ولا يقبله، إلا أن يكون جرى بينه وبينه قبل ذلك).

ويستثنى من عدم الجواز ثلاث حالات:
1-إذا جرت العادة بينهما على ذلك قبل القرض، فيجوز قبوله للحديث المتقدم.
2-أن ينوي المقرض مكافأته على ذلك الشيء، بأن يفعل معه مثل ما فعل مما فيه نفع، فيجوز له قبوله.
3-إذا احتسبه من دينه فيجوز له قبوله. (فقه المعاملات المالية الميسر ص194 بتصرف)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*بمناسبة معرض الكتاب في جدة*

هذه قائمة جميلة انتقاها بعض المثقفين وطلاب العلم، تشمل 340 كتاباً في مختلف الفنون مع أفضل طبعاتها


في علوم الشريعة، وفي الشعر والأدب، وفي الإدارة والتربية وتطوير الذات وغيرها، وهي تناسب من أراد الثقافة العامة في هذه الجوانب 
http://cutt.us/Nhmbook


وأما من أراد التأصيل في طلب العلم، فالأفضل أن يلتحق بالدورات العلمية المنهجية، وأن يستشير شيخا عنده علم ومعرفة فيما يحفظ ويقرأ 


وهذا كتاب مفيد في رسم منهجية التأصيل العلمي

وفيه ذكر للكتب التأصيلية والمناسبة للقراءة 


http://abuzare.blogspot.com/2016/08/1437.html?m=1

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

المدح المحمود , والمدح المذموم :

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/3844/

زادكم الله نفعا

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

للرفع _ رفع الله قدركم وبارك فيكم

صباح السرور

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

من النعم الجليلة الكريمة : نعمة الأمن والسلامة

فالأمن حق إنساني بغض النظر عن الأصل واللون والدين
الأمن مصدر للسعادة الدينية والدنيوية 

الاحترام المتبادل والتقدير * _ بحمد الله سبحانه وتقديره وفضله ومَنه_ يزيد من الأمن


حرص الاسلام على الأمن * ومنَع ما يناقضه حيث سد الوسائل التي يمكن ان تؤدي الى الفوضى او تشيع الخوف والقلق بين الناس .

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> للرفع _ رفع الله قدركم وبارك فيكم
> 
> صباح السرور


آمين وإياكم، شكر الله لكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

المكتبة الصوتية للقرآن الكريم
المصحف المرتل لأكثر من ١٧٠ قارئاساهموا بنشره على أوسع نطاق فكلام ربكم أحق شئ بالنشر
http://www.mp3quran.net/mobile/
منقول من 
https://t.me/aboali1406

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2017-12-18_19-32-45.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم* 
* قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم. (التاريخ الكبير للبخاري رقم 659)

*(والذين لا يشهدون الزور)، قال ابن عباس والضحاك: الزور عيد المشركين. (أحكام أهل الذمة 1244/3)

*قال الإمام الذهبي: فإن قال قائل: أنا لا أقصد التشبه بهم؟
 فيقال له: نفس الموافقة والمشاركة في أعيادهم ومواسمهم حرام، بدليل ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح  أنه (نهى عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت غروبها)، وقال: (إنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار )، والمصلي لا يقصد ذلك، إذ لو قصده كفر، لكن نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في ذلك حرام. (تشبُّه الخسيس بأهل الخميس ص37)

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسماس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية حــرام بالاتفاق، كما نقل ذلك* ابن القيم* في كتابه (أحكام أهـل الذمـة)، ثم قال: (فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنـزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب .. فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه).

- وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية *حرامًا* وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم، لأن فيها إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعـائر الكفر، ورضىً به لهم، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه، لكن يحـرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنئ بها غيره.

- وإذا هنؤونا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك، لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا، ولأنهـا أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى، لأنهـا إما مبتدعة في دينهم، وإما مشروعة، لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام.

- وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة *حرام،* لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها .. وكذلك يحـرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهـذه المناسبة. (مجموع فتاويه 44/3)

وإذا وجد حرجاً في عدم الرد عليهم إذا ابتدؤوه بالتهنئة فليرد برد عام، كأن يقولوا له: "عيد سعيد" فيرد عليهم: "وأنتم بخير، أو: وأنتم في سعادة" ونحو ذلك مما يكون ردا عاما لا تهنئة بعيدهم المحرم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*#المعايير_الشرعي  ة* 
*الشركة والشركات الحديثة*
*الشيخ د. تركي اليحيى*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فائدة مصطلحية*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الفقهاء إذا قالوا: "في الجملة" فالمعنى أكثر الصور.


وإذا قالوا: "بالجملة" فالمعنى جميع الصور.


والفرق أن "في" للظرفية، و "الباء" للاستيعاب. (الشرح الممتع 345/8)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أهم سبل التأثير في الدعوة*  قال الله تعالى: {ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك}
قال ابن عقيل: صلى الله عليه وسلم شهد الحق له، لولا تخلقه للخلق الجميل لانفضوا عنك، ولم يقنع بالمعجز في تحصيلهم. 
لا تقنع أنت بالعلوم وتظن أنها كافية في حوش الناس إلى الدين، بل حسّن ذلك وجله بالأخلاق الجميلة. (الآداب الشرعية 109/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ضمن مشروع 2000 مقطع قصير، من سلسلة ⁧ #منتقى_الفوائد ⁩ من دروس ومحاضرات أ.د. ⁧ #عمر_المقبل ⁩ ، تم رفع  100 مقطع حتى الآن، وهذه المقاطع تركز على فكرة واحدة، والبداية من هنا:* 
  ⁦ 

 ⁩  

 نسأل الله ﷻ   أن ينفع بها، وأن يغفر لمن ساهم في نشرها. 




قناة د.عمر المقبل https://t.me/dr_omar_almuqbil

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الشيخ ابن باز:*
وإنما يعمل أهل الباطل وينشطون عند اختفاء العلم وظهور الجهل وخلو الميدان ممن يقول: قال الله وقال الرسول.


فعند ذلك يستأسدون ضد غيرهم وينشطون في باطلهم لعدم وجود من يخشونهم من أهل الحق والإيمان وأهل البصيرة.
(مجموع فتاوى ابن باز 4/ 60)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* أحيانًا تحتاج إلى فتوى بشكل عاجل، أو تبحث عن بعض الأحكام الشرعية، أو صحة حديث.* 

هنا موقعان متميزان ستستفيد منهما كثيراً. 
 موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب


ويعتمد على نقل أقوال العلماء مع عزوها في فتاويه، وفيه محرك بحث سهل الاستخدام، أدخل بعض السؤال وتظهر إجابته
http://islamqa.info/ar


محرك بحث المواقع العلمية في "موقع الدرر السنية" 
✅ ​​نتائج نقيَّة 
✅ من مواقع علمية موثوقة​ 
✅ وبعدَّة تصنيفات
https://dorar.net/gsearch


 وإذا كنت تبحث عن صحة حديث فالموسوعة الحديثية ستفيدك في نقل أقوال المحدثين عليه
https://dorar.net/hadith

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*هل تحب أن تحصِّل رفق الله بك؟* في صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا فقال: (اللهم، من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه، ومن ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً فرفق بهم، فارفق به) 

 قال النووي: هذا من أبلغ الزواجر عن المشقة على الناس، وأعظم الحث على الرفق بهم، وقد تظاهرت الأحاديث بهذا المعنى. (شرح مسلم 213/12)


قال المُناوي: قوله (فاشقق عليه) أي: أوقعه في المشقة، جزاءاً وفاقاً. 
وهذا دعاء مجاب، وقضيته لا يشك في حقيقتها عاقل ولا يرتاب. (فيض القدير 106/2)


قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
(من ولي من أمر أمتي شيئاً) يشمل القليل والكثير، حتى مدير المدرسة في مدرسته، والرجل في أهله، وكل من ولي شيئاً فالواجب عليه أن يرفق بمن ولاه الله عليهم، حتى يحصل على هذه الدعوة المباركة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهي أن يرفق الله تعالى به. (تعليقه على مسلم 9/231)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من البرامج المتميزة جداً، وقد ثبت نجاحها في دفعاتها السابقة


برنامج "صناعة المحاور"وقد فتح التسجيل الآن
يمكن الاطلاع على برنامجهم عبر قناتهم في التلقرام


https://t.me/almohawer


يستحق النشر والالتحاق به

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا على التحف الجميلة 
وبارك فيكم ووفقكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

> جزاكم الله خيرا على التحف الجميلة 
> وبارك فيكم ووفقكم


اللهم آمين وإياكم، شكر الله لكم

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أفضل البرامج "المكتبة الشاملة"
تمكنك من البحث في الكتب في جميع الفنون. 


هنا يمكن البحث فيها عبر النت من غير حاجة لتحميلها
https://al-maktaba.org/


وهنا محرك بحث آخر لها
http://web.shamela.ws/?tab=main2&


ولها تطبيق في الآيفون


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/almktbt-alshamlt/id551207128?ls=1&mt=8


وللأندرويد
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...?id=shamela.ws

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2018-01-09_23-42-18.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*#حوار_فقهي حول أحكام الإحداد*
* د. عبدالله الغفيلي و أ د . عمر المقبل *

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أفضل البرامج "المكتبة الشاملة"*
*تمكنك من البحث في الكتب في جميع الفنون.* *هنا يمكن البحث فيها عبر النت من غير حاجة لتحميلها*
https://al-maktaba.org/


*وهنا محرك بحث آخر لها*
http://web.shamela.ws/?tab=main2&


* ولها تطبيق في الآيفون*
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/almk...7128?ls=1&mt=8


*وللأندرويد*

*https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...?id=shamela.ws*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*المنتقى من فتاوى سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله*مادة منتقاة تجمع المسائل التي تكثر الحاجة إليها في أبواب العقيدة والفقه والمعاملات من فتاوى الشيخ عبدالعزيز ابن باز
جمع وترتيب
*القسم العلمي بمؤسسة ابن باز الخيرية*
للآيفون
https://apple.co/2DjnQ38

للأندرويد 
http://bit.ly/2D1ukFT

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*في تويتر وفي السناب أطرح بعض المسائل والفوائد، مختلفة عما في التلقرام* 

أسعد بكم فيها عبر هذه الروابط -صفحة تويتر 
http://(‎@Naif_ALYahya): https://twi...f_ALYahya?s=09

-وعلى سناب شات
http://naif_alyahya⁩ https://www.sna...naif_alyahya

- يوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnt...ESQVVUwFRAvzKA

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تعليقٌ نفيس للشيخ ابن عثيمين على قول الله تعالى:*
{ إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ }

قال رحمه الله:

" هذه الآية اجعلها على بالك، كل عدو لك إذا كنت تعاني منه ، فإنه يعاني منك مثلما تعاني منه؛ سواء كان ذلك عدواً بالسلاح، أو بالأفكار، أو بأي شيء. 

لكن الفرق بين المسلمين وأعدائهم :{ وترجون من الله ما لا يرجون }، هذا يخفف عنّا كثيرًا؛ إذا كانوا يألمون كما نألم، فهذا من باب التأسي والتسلي. 

والثاني إذا كنا نرجو من الله ما لايرجون، فهذا من باب الترقي، نحن أرقى منهم؛ كما قال المؤمنون لأبي سفيان: ( لا سواء ؛قتلانا في الجنة ، وقتلاكم في النار ) ".(التعليق على القواعد الحسان ص184)

النقل من قناة: حماد العروان
https://t.me/h_alarwan1

فلا يحزنك انتفاش الباطل، فالألم مشترك، فهم ينصبون في نشره ويتعبون، والفارق عظيم، فلك الوعد الرباني بالعوض والإكرام من الكريم الرحمن، لنصرتك لدينه، وإن لم يتحقق ما تريد، فالأجر على قدر سعيك، ولولم يتحقق مرادك.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جهدان مميزان وفيهما تقريب للعلم والفائدة*  في هذا الموقع 34 علما قسم إلى ثمانية أقسام، ادخل على العلم الذي تريد (فقه المذاهب الأربعة - عقيدة - تفسير - أصول فقه - لغة - نحو - سيرة ..) تجد المتن بطبعاته، وفيه شروحه الصوتية والمكتوبة، بإمكانك السماع أو التحميل، وقد وضعت بالتدرج الأسهل فالأعلى.
https://takw.in/uloom


 وهنا جهد آخر لمؤسسة أخرى وهي "*النجاشي للبرمجيات*" وضعت هذا التطبيق الخفيف السهل المتنوع، فيه دروس مصنفة على الفنون، وفيه (فتاوى وتلاوات وخطب، وكتب مسموعة)
- للأندرويد 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...apps.app.aldrs



- للآيفون 
https://itunes.apple.com/sa/app/النج...991531203?mt=8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* قضاء الأذكار* 

 قال النووي: فصل في حكم قضاء الذكر: 
ينبغي لمن كان له وظيفة من الذكر في وقت من ليل أو نهار، أو عَقِيب صلاة أو حالة من الأحوال ففاتته: أن يتداركها, ويأتي بها إذا تمكن منها ولا يهملها. 


فإنه إذا اعتاد الملازمة عليها لم يعرضها للتفويت، وإذا تساهل في قضائها سهل عليه تضييعها في وقتها. 


وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم, عن عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من نام عن حزبه أو عن شيء منه، فقرأه ما بين صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر كُتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل)


قال ابن علان معلقا على كلام النووي:
المراد بالأحوال: الأحوال المتعلقة بالأوقات، لا المتعلقة بالأسباب، كالذكر عند رؤية الهلال وسماع الرعد ونحو ذلك، فلا يندب تداركه عند فوات سببه، ومن ترك الأوراد بعد اعتيادها يكره له ذلك. (الفتوحات الربانية 150/2)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إذا تأخر الإنسان فدخل المسجد لصلاة الجمعة والإمام يصلي، فإن فاتته الركعة الأولى وأدرك الركعة الثانية فإنه يقضي ركعة واحدة فقط. 
وإن دخل مع الإمام بعدما رفع الإمام من الركعة الثانية فإنه يقضيها ظهرا، بمعنى أنه يدخل مع الإمام، فإذا سلّم الإمام قام وقضى الصلاة أربع ركعات.
وهذا القول هو قول أئمتنا الثلاثة (مالك والشافعي وأحمد) واختيار علمائنا الثلاثة (الألباني وابن باز وابن عثيمين) رحمهم الله جميعا.


 https://t.me/malmohanna

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سلم ابن عمر على رجل وهو يصلي، فرد عليه الرجل، فقال له: «إذا سلم عليك وأنت تصلي فرد بإشارة»


قال في كشاف القناع:


لا يجب عليه رده إشارة، وإن رده عليه بعد السلام فحسن، لحديث ابن مسعود. 


 ولا يرده في نفسه، بل يستحب بعدها، لرده صلى الله عليه وسلم على ابن مسعود بعد السلام، فإن رده المصلي لفظا بطلت.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن الجوزي: 
أشد أنواع العقوبة على المعصية، سلب الإيمان، ولذة المناجاة، ونسيان القرآن، وإهمال الاستغفار.


وأهون العقوبة ما كان واقعاً على البدن في الدنيا. (ذم الهوى ص210)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*فرصة للمبتدئين في طلب العلم*
( قناة : تمكين مهمّات العلم ) 
بإشراف الشيخ د. صالح العصيمي 
المدرس في المسجد النبوي 

غايتها = تمكينُ الطالبِ من مقررات برنامج (مهماتِ العلمِ) حفظاً واستشراحا.ً


 ومقررات المرحلة الأولى: 
1.تعظيم العلم. 
2.ثلاثة الأصول وأدلتها. 
3.القواعد الأربع. 
4.الأربعين النووية. 
5.تفسير الفاتحة وقصار المفصل.  
6.المقدمة الفقهية الصغرى. 
—------------------—
 ومقررات المرحلة الثانية: 
7.فضل الإسلام. 
8.كتاب التوحيد. 
9.كشف الشبهات
10.الواسطية. 
—------------------—
 ومقررات المرحلة الثالثة: 
11.منظومة القواعد الفقهية. 
12.المقدمة الآجرامية. 
13.نخبة الفكر. 
14.مقدمة في أصول التفسير. 
15.الورقات.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*رفعة في الدنيا والآخرة*  ‏لم يتركِ النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمرًا فيه تشجيع وحثٌّ على حفظ القرآن الكريم إلا سلكه، فكان يُفَاضِل بين أصحابه - رضي الله عنهم - بحفظ القرآن، 


فيعقد الراية لأكثرهم حفظًا، وإذا بعث بعثًا جعل أميرهم أحفظَهم للقرآن، وإمامَهم في الصلاة أكثرَهم قراءة للقرآن، ويقدِّم للَّحْدِ في القبر أكثرَهم أخذًا للقرآن، وربما زوَّج الرجل على ما يحفظه في صدرِه من القرآن.


 وأخبر - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن علوِّ درجة الحافظ، وأن المؤمنين حين يدخلون الجنة، فإن حافظ القرآن له شأن آخر؛ حيث يعلو غيرَه في درجات الجنة لتعلوَ منزلتُه، وترتفع درجته في الآخرة كما ارتفعت في الدنيا. 


لكن ذلك مشروطٌ بالإخلاص، فإن وُجِد الإخلاص أنعم الله - سبحانه وتعالى - عليه بعدة كرامات. 


منها: الإنعام عليه بتاج الكرامة، وحُلَّة الكرامة، فهو يُعرَف بها يوم القيامة بين الخلائق، وهي علامة على كرامة لابسِها ومكانته عند الله - سبحانه وتعالى - وغير ذلك من الكرامات التي أعلاها رضا الله - سبحانه وتعالى.


رابط الموضوع للاستزادة:
 http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/56957/#ixzz54knT3nOW

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2018-01-22_22-51-50.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من احتاج للمرور أمام مصل لم يضع سترة*قال البهوتي:
( وفي المستوعب : إن احتاج ) المار ( إلى المرور ألقى شيئا ) بين يدي المصلي يكون سترة له ( ثم مر ) من ورائه. (كشاف القناع 376/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:*
ينبغي لأهل العلم أن يكونوا علماء مربين، لا علماء مخبرين فقط، فتجد بعض الناس يعتمد على قول الفقهاء في مسألة ما دون أن ينظر في عواقبها وما ينتج عنها من مفاسد. 


أليس النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال لمعاذ لما قال: أفلا أبشر الناس، قال: «لا تبشرهم فيتكلوا»، فمنعه من نشر هذا العلم العظيم المتعلق بالعقيدة خوفاً من أن يتكل الناس ولا يعملوا ولا يقوموا بالعمل، فكيف بمسألة دون ذلك بكثير، يخشى أن يترتب عليها شر كثير. 
(فتاوى نور على الدرب الشريط[372])

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* حكم بلع بقايا ما في الأسنان أثناء الصلاة* قال في الإقناع وشرحه:
(*ولا بأس ببلع ما بقي في فيه*) من بقايا الطعام من غير مضغ (*أو*) بقي (*بين أسنانه من بقايا الطعام بلا مضغ مما يجري به ريقه وهو اليسير*) لأن ذلك لا يسمى أكلا (*وما لا يجري به ريقه بل يجري بنفسه وهو ما له جرم تبطل*) الصلاة (*به*) أي ببلعه. (كشاف القناع 399/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

‏ دروس وصوتيات العلامة *ابن عثيمين* رحمه الله، مرتبة ومصنفة على علوم الشريعة:
‏(توحيد، تفسير، حديث، فقه وأصوله، عربية) ‏( 5400 درس )
‏ في رابط واحد
‏⁦http://http://www.alathar.net/home/e...op=shch&shid=6

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
إطالة الدعاء تدل على محبة الداعي، لأن الإِنسان إذا أحب شيئا أحب طول مناجاته
فأنت متصل بالله في الدعاء، فتطويلك الدعاء، وبسطك له، دليل على محبتك لمناجاة الله عز وجل، ويدل على شدة افتقار الإنسان إلى ربه في كل حال. (الشرح الممتع)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*متى يسترجع المسلمون عزهم؟* 

يقول مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي في مقال جميل له:
والله لن يسترجع المسلمون سالف مجدهم، ولن يبلغوا ما يريدون لأنفسهم من سعادة الحياة وهناءتها إلا إذا استرجعوا قبل ذلك ما أضاعوه من عقيدة التوحيد. 


وإنَّ طلوع الشمس من مغربها، أقرب من رجوع الإسلام إلى سالف مجده، ما دام المسلمون يقفون بين يدي الجيلاني، كما يقفون بين يدي الله، ويقولون للأول كما يقولون للثاني: أنت المتصرف في الكائنات، وأنت سيد الأرضين والسموات.


هل تعلمون أنَّ السلف الصالح كانوا يجصصون قبرًا، أو يتوسَّلون بضريح؟ وهل تعلمون أنَّ واحدًا منهم وقف عند قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو قبر أحد من أصحابه وآل بيته، يسأله قضاء حاجة، أو تفريج هَمٍّ؟ 


وهل تعلمون أنَّ الرفاعي والدسوقي والجيلاني والبدوي أكرم عند الله، وأعظم وسيلة إليه من الأنبياء والمرسلين، والصحابة والتابعين؟


وهل تعلمون أنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما نهى عن إقامة الصور والتماثيل نهى عنها عبثًا ولعبًا؟ أم مخافة أن تعيد للمسلمين جاهليتهم الأولى؟


وأيُّ فرق بين الصور والتماثيل وبين الأضرحة والقبور، ما دام كلٌّ منها يجرُّ إلى الشرك، ويفسد عقيدة التوحيد؟


(من مقاله: دمعة على الإسلام) 
هنا يمكن قراءته كاملاً
https://dorar.net/article/1534

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لطائف قرآنية في التدبر والتفسير*منتقاة من أكثر من ٢٥٠ كتاب ومرجع في التفسير وعلوم القرآن .
"انتقاها الشيخ: *فهد الجريوي*"

----------


## فوائد فقهية

متوقع غداً الأربعاء 14 جمادى الأولى أن يحصل *خسوف للقمر بعد غروب الشمس*، في السعودية وبعض الدول الأخرى. 


وقد حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الفزع إلى الصلاة والصدقة والدعاء عند رؤيته، وهذا في حق الرجال والنساء. 


 وهنا شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الخسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها 
https://youtu.be/ct4WUFJYRIs


لنساهم في التذكير بها

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تم نشر كتاب: "*أحكام فقهية*" على النت
فيه أكثر من 220 مسألة منتخبة وموثقة من كتب وأقوال أهل العلم، 
مما يحتاجه الشخص في عباداته ومعاملاته


بالإمكان تحميله من هذا الرابط
اضغط على أيقونة "تحميل ملف الكتاب"


http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/125143/


ومن رغب به ورقيا مطبوعا فهو يباع في مكتبة التدمرية ومكتبة جرير
ومن رغب بمجموعة نسخ للتوزيع الخيري فليتواصل مع رقم مكتب الدعوة بالمريدسية، وسيكون بسعر مخفض
0555178616

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تبدأ الدورة اليوم
درس مغرب كل ثلاثاء
photo_2018-01-30_22-37-06.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

‏بحمد الله، بدأت ترجمة سلسلة ⁧ #*هدايات_*الأجزاء ⁩ إلى اللغة الإنجليزية.

‏وهذا رابط الحلقة (1).
‏The Extracts Of Parts | Episode 1
‏
‏https://t.co/VoMZXwqnhb
‏⁦ 
‏شكرا لفريق الترجمة في:
‏‏ ⁦ @Islam_oasis1 ⁩


قناة د.عمر المقبل https://t.me/dr_omar_almuqbil

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2018-02-02_23-05-25.jpg
*وهي وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي الدرداء ولأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهما*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* من أخذ حذاؤه عند المسجد فهل يأخذ حذاء الآخر؟*

قال الشيخ ابن باز:
ليس له أن يأخذ حذاءً آخر، بل يعتبر هذا تعدي على غيره. 


لكن لو كان في مكان خاص ووجد في مكانها ما يشبهها فلا مانع؛ لأن الذي أخذها قد غلط ما دامت مشتبهة بالباقية بالموجودة. 


فأرجو أنه لا حرج عليه في ذلك عملاً بالظاهر، وأن الظاهر أن صاحبها تركها وأخذ غيرها يظنها نعله. (من موقعه الرسمي)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة الشيخ *د. عبدالعزيز الشايع*
مفيدة للمعتنين بالسنة ورد الشبهات عنها، فيها لطائف وتعريف بكتب مهمة
http://t.me/Alshayafawaed

* وقناة الشيخ *د. سليمان الدبيخي*، مفيدة في جوانب العقيدة
فيها مسائل وفوائد منتقاة بعناية
https://t.me/sulaiman_Al_Dubaikhi

* قناة الشيخ *د. عبدالله الغفيلي*
مفيدة جداً للمعتنين بالفقه، والمعاملات المالية، وفيها فوائد متنوعة 
http://T.me/dr_alghfaily

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أبواب النفع الكبيرة "الدلالة على القنوات والحسابات المفيدة" ونشرها فيمن حولك


بهذا سترشد إلى عشرات الفوائد لمن اشترك فيها (ومن دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* من أسباب التوفيق* قال ابن تيمية:
إذا اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى، ولازم الاستغفار والاجتهاد، فلا بد أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال. 


وإذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره، ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان، ونور الهداية، فليكثر التوبة والاستغفار، وليلازم الاجتهاد بحسب الإمكان، فإن الله يقول: {والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا}  (الفتاوى 11/390)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وتأمل تعظيم العلماء للفتوى والكلام في الأحكام الشرعية:*


قال *ابن الصلاح*:
ولقد أحسن الحسن بن أبي زياد اللؤلؤي صاحب أبي حنيفة فيما بلغنا عنه، أنه استفتي في مسألة فأخطأ فيها، ولم يعرف الذي أفتاه، *فاكترى مناديا* فنادى: 
"أن الحسن بن أبي زياد استفتي يوم كذا وكذا في مسألة فأخطأ، فمن كان أفتاه الحسن بن أبي زياد بشيء فليرجع إليه"، *فلبث أياما لا يفتي حتى وجد صاحب الفتوى فأعلمه أنه أخطأ، وأن الصواب كذا وكذا*. (أدب المفتي والمستفتي 1/46)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* وصية عالِم* قال الشيخ *ابن عثيمين*: 
أحث إخواني -ولا سيما الشباب- على العلم والفهم، والتأني في الأمور، وعدم التسرع في الحكم على الشيء، حتى يتقن ذلك إتقانا بينا. 


*لأن المقام خطير، والكلمة الخطأ قد يصعب انتشال الناس منها فيما بعد*.
(أحكام من القرآن الكريم - البقرة 1/53)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*المقصود بالصلاة على رسول الله* قال الحليمي: المقصود بالصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التقرب إلى الله بامتثال أمره، وقضاء حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علينا. 


 وقال العز ابن عبد السلام: ليست صلاتنا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفاعة له، فإن مثلنا لا يشفع لمثله، ولكن الله أمرنا بمكافأة من أحسن إلينا، فإن عجزنا عنها كافأناه بالدعاء، فأرشدنا الله لما علم عجزنا عن مكافأة نبينا إلى الصلاة عليه. 


 وقال ابن العربي: فائدة الصلاة عليه ترجع إلى الذي يصلي عليه، لدلالة ذلك على نصوع العقيدة، وخلوص النية، وإظهار المحبة، والمداومة على الطاعة. (فتح الباري لابن حجر 169/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*غداً الأثنين ستقام صلاة الاستسقاء في السعودية*، وهذه بعض أحكامها:


-قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد. (رواه الترمذي وصححه)


- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس .


وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات، فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛ لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)


- وقال أيضاً: خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:


أولاً : أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.


ثانياً : أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .


ثالثاً : أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)


-قال ابن قدامة: 
يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم. (المغني 151/2)


-قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لا يلزم من العالم الإحاطة التامة بجميع الفنون* قال الذهبي:
نوح الجامع مع جلالته في العلم ترك حديثه، وكذلك شيخه مع عبادته، فكم من إمام في فن مقصر عن غيره. 


كسيبويه مثلًا: إمام في النحو ولا يدري ما الحديث، ووكيع إمام في الحديث ولا يعرف العربية، وكأبي نواس رأس في الشعر عري من غيره، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي إمام في الحديث لا يدري ما الطب قط، وكمحمد بن الحسن رأس في الفقه ولا يدري ما القراءات، وكحفص إمام في القراءة تالف في الحديث.


"وللحروب رجال يعرفون بها".


وفي الجملة: وما أوتوا من العلم إلا قليلًا. (تذكرة الحفاظ 157/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

برنامج علمي في دراسة العقيدة عن طريق التلقرام 


تحت إشراف د.خالد الباتلي


للتسجيل عبر هذا الرابط (للرجال)


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...uDbxA/viewform

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*دورة مميزة في فقه المعاملات المالية
*photo_2018-02-12_20-53-11.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هل الغناء محرم؟ 
 في قوله تعالى: "ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله"

 قال ابن القيم: (ويكفي تفسير الصحابة والتابعين للهو الحديث بأنه الغناء، فقد صح ذلك عن ابن عباس وابن مسعود. 
*قال ابن مسعود: والله الذي لا إله غيره هو الغناء - يرددها ثلاث مرات - ، وصح عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أيضا أنه الغناء*) إغاثة اللهفان (1/258-259)

 وفي صحيح البخاري: " ليكونن من أمتي أقوام *يستحلون* الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف "
قال الشيخ الألباني: هذا الحديث صريح بأن المذكورات ومنها المعازف هي في الشرع محرمة ، فيستحلها أولئك القوم .

ثانياً : قرن المعازف مع المقطوع حرمته وهو الزنا والخمر ، ولو لم تكن محرمة لما قرنها معها ( السلسلة الصحيحة 1/140-141)
ونقل الإجماع على حرمة الغناء والموسيقى الإمام القرطبي، وابن الصلاح، وابن رجب، وابن القيم، وابن حجر الهيتمي، وغيرهم. 
قال أبو العباس القرطبي: "أما المزامير فلا يختلف في تحريم استماعها، ولم أسمع عن أحد ممن يعتبر قوله من السلف وأئمة الخلف من يبيح ذلك، وكيف لا يحرم وهو شعار أهل الخمور والفسوق ومهيج الشهوات والفساد والمجون؟" 

- من أراد التوسع في أدلة تحريمها فليراجع هذا الرابط
https://islamqa.info/ar/5000

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*الأشهر الحرم ومعنى الآية الواردة فيها* اليوم مع بداية شهر ذي القعدة دخلت الأشهر الحرم التي قال الله تعالى عنها:
(إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ)

 قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في قوله تعالى: (مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ) أي ثلاثة متواليات: ذو القعدة، وذو الحجة، والمحرم ورجب .. (فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ) 
أي: في هذه الأشهر المحرمة، لأنها آكد، وأبلغ في الإثم من غيرها، كما أن المعاصي في البلد الحرام تضاعف، لقوله تعالى: (وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ)

وكذلك الشهر الحرام تغلظ فيه الآثام. (تفسير ابن كثير) 


 وقال القرطبي رحمه الله: 
لا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم بارتكاب الذنوب، لأن الله سبحانه إذا عظم شيئاً من جهة واحدة صارت له حرمة واحدة، وإذا عظمه من جهتين أو جهات صارت حرمته متعددة، فيضاعف فيه العقاب بالعمل السيء، كما يضاعف الثواب بالعمل الصالح. (الجامع لأحكام القرآن)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

متى تبطل العبادة بالرياء؟  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الرياء ينقسم باعتبار إبطاله للعبادة إلى قسمين :


1: أن يكون في أصل العبادة أي ما قام يتعبد إلا للرياء ؛ فهذا عمله باطل مردود عليه لحديث أبي هريرة في الصحيح مرفوعاً ، قال الله تعالى : ( أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك ، من عمل عملاً أشرك معي فيه غيري تركته وشركه ) .


2: أن يكون الرياء طارئاً على العبادة ، أي : أن أصل العبادة لله ، لكن طرأ عليها الرياء ؛ فهذا ينقسم إلى قسمين :


الأول: أن يدافعه ؛ فهذا لا يضره . مثاله : رجل صلى ركعة ، ثم جاء أناس في الركعة الثانية ، فحصل في قلبه شيء بأن أطال الركوع أو السجود أو تباكى وما أشبه ذلك ، فإن دافعه ؛ فإنه لا يضره لأنه قام بالجهاد .


القسم الثاني : أن يسترسل معه ؛ فكل عمل ينشأ عن الرياء ، فهو باطل ؛ كما لو أطال القيام ، أو الركوع ، أو السجود ، أو تباكى ؛ فهذا كل عمله حابط ، ولكن هل هذا البطلان يمتد إلى جميع العبادة أم لا ؟ نقول : لا يخلو هذا من حالين :


الحال الأولى : أن يكون آخر العبادة مبنياً على أولها ، بحيث لا يصح أولها مع فساد آخرها ؛ فهذه كلها فاسدة . وذلك مثل الصلاة ؛ فالصلاة مثلاً لا يمكن أن يفسد آخرها ولا يفسد أولها ، وحينئذ تبطل الصلاة كلها إذا طرأ الرياء في أثنائها ولم يدافعه .


الحالة الثانية : أن يكون أول العبادة منفصلاً عن آخرها ، بحيث يصح أولها دون آخرها ، فما سبق الرياء ؛ فهو صحيح ، وما كان بعده ؛ فهو باطل . مثال ذلك : رجل عنده مئة ريال ، فتصدق بخمسين بنية خالصة ، ثم تصدق بخمسين بقصد الرياء ، فالأولى مقبولة ، والثانية غير مقبولة ؛ لأن آخرها منفك عن أولها . (القول المفيد ص117)، وهو كتاب غزير الفائدة، وفيه تقاسيم وترتيب جميل للمسائل.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من مسالك أهل الأهواء في رد نصوص الوحي*-قال الإمام الدارمي: 
وبلغنا أنَّ بعض أصحاب المريسي [وكان من رؤوس أهل البدع] قال له: كيف تصنع بهذه الأسانيد الجياد التي يحتجون بها علينا في رد مذاهبنا مما لا يمكن التكذيب بها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 


قال: فقال المريسي: 
لا تردوه تفتضحوا، ولكن غالطوهم بالتأويل، فتكونوا قد رددتموها بلطف، إذ لم يمكنكم ردها بعنف، كما فعل هذا المعارض سواء. (نقض الدارمي على المريسي ص200)


- وهذا ديدن أهل الهوى إلى اليوم، إذا لم يستطع تضعيف الحديث دلس وغير في معناه، وبتره عن سياقه ليوافق هواه.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سيقع خسوف طويل يوم الجمعة 1439/11/14  


وهذا شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الخسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها


وهي سنة مؤكدة للرجال والنساء 


https://youtu.be/ct4WUFJYRIs




ومتوقع أن يبدأ في السعودية عند الساعة 9.24 مساء، وينتهي عند الساعة 1.19 تقريباً 


ويراعى فارق التوقيت في خارج السعودية.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*تحميل كتاب: من مقامات النبوة*


فيه التقاط للفوائد من جوانب التكامل في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع العناية بتوثيق النصوص الصحيحة من كتب السنة والسيرة الأصلية.


تأليف: *نايف بن محمد اليحيى*


قدم له الشيخ *أ.د. خالد المشيقح*
 المدرس في الحرمين الشريفين

----------


## فوائد فقهية

�� إكرام متكرر كل يوم للموفقين

�� قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَن غَدا إلى المَسجدِ أو راح ، أَعدَّ اللهُ لَه في الجنَّةِ نُزُلاً كلَّما غَدا أو راحَ ". رواه مسلم. 

�� قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

وظاهر الحديث أن من غدا إلى المسجد أو راح ، سواءً غدا للصلاة أو لطلب علم أو لغير ذلك من مقاصد الخير، أن الله يكتب له في الجنة نُزلاً. 


والنُّزل : ما يُقدَّم للضيف من طعام ونحوه على وجه الإكرام. 

أي : أن الله تعالى يُعد لهذا الرجل الذي ذهب إلى المسجد صباحاً أو مساءً ، يُعد له في الجنة نُزلاً إكراماً له. (شرح رياض الصالحين، باب بيان كثرةِ طُرق الخير ص310)

�� وفي الصحيحين في السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله: (ورجل قلبه معلق في المساجد)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فتح باب طلب منحة دراسية في الجامعة الاسلامية في المدينة المنورة لكافة انحاء العالم الاسلامي
https://admission.iu.edu.sa/Note.aspx
انشر 
لعل طالب علم يستفيد

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من أهم وسائل ضبط العلم

قيل للأصمعي: كيف حفظتَ ونسوا؟
فقال: (درستُ وتركوا)

يقصد بالدرس كثرة المراجعة للعلم.*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*وضع التمر في المسجد للأكل

 أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل جاد عشرة أوسق من التمر، بقنو يعلق في المسجد للمساكين. (رواه أبوداود وصححه الألباني)

 قال إبراهيم الحربي يريد قدرا من النخل يجذ منه عشرة أوسق، وأراد بالقنو العذق بما عليه من الرطب والبسر، يعلق للمساكين يأكلونه. 

وهذا من صدقة المعروف دون الصدقة التي هي فرض واجب. (معالم السنن 2/75)*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في صحيح مسلم: قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والصلاة نور)

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
نور للعبد في قلبه، وفي وجهه، وفي قبره، وفي حشره، ولهذا تجد أكثر الناس نوراً في الوجوه أكثرهم صلاة، وأخشعهم فيها لله عز وجل.

وكذلك تكون نوراً للإنسان في قلبه؛ تفتح عليه باب المعرفة لله- عز وجل-، وباب المعرفة في أحكام الله، وأفعاله، وأسمائه، وصفاته، وهي نور في قبر الإنسان؛ لأن الصلاة هي عمود الإسلام، إذا قام العمود قام البناء، وإذا لم يقم العمود فلا بناء.

كذلك نور في حشره يوم القيامة؛ كما أخبر بذلك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

(أن من حافظ عليه كانت له نوراً وبرهاناً ونجاة يوم القيامة، ومن لم يحافظ عليها لم تكن له نورا ولا برهانا ولا نجاة يوم القيامة، وحشر مع فرعون وهامان) (شرح رياض الصالحين 190/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*حالات وجوب الدم في ترك الواجب في الحج في المذاهب الفقهية*photo_2018-08-08_16-04-19.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*جدول مفيد في معرفة أعمال الحج بداية ونهاية*photo_2018-08-08_18-14-31.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

photo_2018-08-08_23-15-17.jpg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فوائد ومسائل مختصرة من كتاب الحج من الشرح الممتع


جمعها الشيخ د. عبدالله الجعيثن




http://bit.ly/2cF7HYn

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شرح مفصل لأحكام الحج وسننه ومقاصده من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...QBZNz3Q50pWjCW

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل أيام الدنيا
** قال الله تعالى: (ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات). 

قال ابن كثير: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الأيام المعلومات: أيام العشر، وعلقه البخاري عنه بصيغة الجزم به. 

-وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه) قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: (ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل يخرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع بشيء)، رواه البخاري. 

وبالجملة، فهذا العشر قد قيل: إنه أفضل أيام السنة، كما نطق به الحديث، ففضله كثير على عشر رمضان الأخير؛ لأن هذا يشرع فيه ما يشرع في ذلك، من صيام وصلاة وصدقة وغيره، ويمتاز هذا باختصاصه بأداء فرض الحج فيه. 

وقيل: ذاك أفضل لاشتماله على ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر. 

وتوسط آخرون فقالوا: أيام هذا أفضل، وليالي ذاك أفضل،وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة. (تفسير ابن كثير 5/ 415) 


- قال ابن حجر: واستدل بحديث: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه)، على فضل صيام عشر ذي الحجة لاندراج الصوم في العمل. 

والذي يظهر أن السبب في امتياز عشر ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيه، وهي: الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره. (فتح الباري 2/460) 

** كان سعيد بن جبير وهو الذي روى حديث (فضل العشر) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إذا دخل العشر اجتهد اجتهادا حتى ما يكاد يقدر عليه. 

وروي عنه أنه قال: لا تطفئوا سرجكم ليالي العشر تعجبه العبادة. (لطائف المعارف ص263) يشير إلى قيام الليل.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*كتب مفيدة في عشر ذي الحجة*  
ينبغي للإمام أو المؤذن أن يعتني بالتحديث على جماعة المسجد، فالنفوس مقبلة متهيئة في هذا الوقت، وهي فرصة للتذكير والتعليم. 
 وهذه كتب مناسبة للقراءة الفردية وللقراءة على جماعة المسجد  

- أحاديث عشر ذي الحجة أحكام وآداب، للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان  
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5371 

- 44 فائدة في عشر ذي الحجة للشيخ: محمد المنجد 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_Y...h1cGtsTlk/view




- التحقيق والإيضاح لكثير من مسائل الحج والعمرة، للشيخ: ابن باز  
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7602 

-أحكام الأضحية والذكاة، للشيخ: ابن عثيمين  
http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/58.htm 

- فتاوى الحج والعمرة والزيارة 
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3204 


- خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*ملخص إجابة مفيدة للشيخ د. عمر المقبل عن حكم الأضحية خارج البلاد 

- للمضحي ثلاثة أحوال: 
الحال الأولى: من ليس عنده إلا أضحية واحدة فقط، فهذا لا ينبغي له أن يخرجها خارج البلاد ألبتة، إذْ الأصل في هذه الشعيرة أن يباشرها المكلف بنفسه أو يحضر من يباشرها، ويظهر ذلك، تعظيماً لهذه الشعيرة، وتربيةً لمن تحت يده ومن حوله على ذلك. 

الحال الثانية: أن يكون عنده أكثر من أضحية، سواءٌ كانت له، أم كان وصياً عليها، فمثل هذا لو ذبح أضحيةً واحدة، فقد أصاب صاحبه السّنة في ذلك، وأتى بالمشروع من إظهار الشعيرة، فله أن ينقل ما شاء منها خارج البلاد ما لم ينص الموصي على تعيين محلها. 

الحال الثالثة: أن يجتمع آل الرجل وأقاربه ـ من أبناء وإخوان ـ في مكان معتاد لهم يذبحون فيه الأضاحي، وقد يكون مجموع ما يذبح في هذا المكان خمسٌ أو عشرٌ، فهؤلاء في حكم الحال الثانية، فلو دفع بعضهم أضحيته إلى الخارج، فلا حرج عليه. 

- بقية تفصيل الإجابة هنا 
http://almuqbil.com/web/?action=fatw...r&show_id=1463


-وهنا قناة الشيخ في التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/BpZs6*

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*من جميل قول ابن رجب*قال ابن رجب في كتابه الماتع (لطائف المعارف)، وهو كتاب مفيد جمع بين الوعظ والأحكام الفقهية
 قال رحمه الله: احذروا المعاصي فإنها تحرم المغفرة في مواسم الرحمة. 
لما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى قد وضع في نفوس المؤمنين حنيناً إلى مشاهدة بيته الحرام، وليس كل أحد قادراً على مشاهدته في كل عام، فرض على المستطيع الحج مرة واحدة، وجعل موسم العشر مشتركا بين السائرين والقاعدين.  
فمن عجز عن الحج في عام قدر في العشر على عمل يعمله في بيته يكون أفضل من الجهاد الذي هو أفضل من الحج. (لطائف المعارف ص272) 

-فيستحب فيها تنويع العبادات من الصيام والقيام والقرآن والذكر والتكبير والصدقة، لأن لفظ: (العمل الصالح) يشمل ذلك كله.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ملف الحج من موقع أ.د. عمر المقبل:
ملف الحج  
‏ مجموعة منتقاة من نتاج أ.د. ⁧ #عمر_المقبل ⁩
‏مرئي،
صوتي،
مكتوب.


http://almuqbil.com/web/ad/hag/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما يجتنبه المضحي
- قال ابن رجب: من دخل عليه العشر وأراد أن يضحي، فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئاً، كما روت ذلك أم سلمة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

خرج حديثها مسلم، وأخذ بذلك الشافعي وأحمد وعامة فقهاء الحديث. (لطائف المعارف ص271) 

- قال ابن قدامة: عليه أن يترك قطع الشعر وتقليم الأظفار، فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى، ولا فدية فيه إجماعاً، سواء فعله عمداً أو نسياناً. (المغني 437/9)

- (والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم). (شرح مسلم للنووي 138/13)

- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فأما الذي يضحى عنه فلا حرج عليه. 

وعلى هذا فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يضحي عنه وعن أهل بيته أضحية واحدة كما هي السنة؛ فإن أهل البيت لا يلزمهم أن يمسكوا عن الشعر والظفر والبشرة، وإنما الذي يلزمه هو المضحي الذي هو الأب. (اللقاء الشهري 63)

- فمن أراد الأضحية فليبادر بحلق ما يحتاج إليه قبل غروب شمس آخر يوم من ذي القعدة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال النووي: 

قال إبراهيم المروزي وغيره من أصحابنا: حكم أجزاء البدن كلها حكم الشعر والظفر، ودليله الرواية السابقة: (فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا)، 

والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم. (شرح مسلم 138/13)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أراد الحج فيجب تعلم أحكامهوهذه بعض المواد المفيدة 


- "صفة الحج والعمرة بشرح ميسر مع كتابات توضيحية، من الإحرام إلى طواف الوداع"

‏




- كتيب سهل العبارة مدعم بالصور، "دليل الحاج والمعتمر" 
من إصدار وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية 


‏http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7186


-*‏شرح أحكام الحج وسننه ومقاصده*
*وصِفة حج النبي ﷺ*
*من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه*

في خمسة مجالس

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...QBZNz3Q50pWjCW

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بحث في حكم لبس المحرم للخفين التي دون الكعبين (سكتشرز)
د. محمد اليحيى




www.alukah.net/sharia/0/128291/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

لفتة مهمة حول محظورات الإحرام
* قال النووي: وربما ارتكب بعض العامة شيئا من هذه المحرمات وقال: أنا أفدي، متوهماً أنه بالتزام الفدية يتخلص من وبال المعصية، وذلك خطأ صريح وجهل قبيح.

فإنه يحرم عليه الفعل فإذا خالف أثم ولزمته الفدية، وليست الفدية مبيحة للإقدام على فعل المحرم. 

ومن فعل شيئًا مما يحكم بتحريمه فقد أخرج حجه عن أن يكون مبروراً. (الإيضاح ص188)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تنبيه جميل للقرافي

- قال رحمه الله: 
تنبيه: قال الله تعالى: (وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله) 

ولم يقل في الصلاة وغيرها: لله، لأنهما مما يكثر الرياء فيهما جداً، ويدل على ذلك الاستقراء، حتى إن كثيرًا من الحجاج لا يكاد يسمع حديثًا في شيء من ذلك إلا ذكر ما اتفق له أو لغيره في حجه، فلما كانا مظنة الرياء قيل فيهما: لله، اعتناء بالإخلاص. (الذخيرة 174/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

زينة الحج
- روى أبو داود والترمذي وصححه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أتاني جبريل، فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالإهلال والتلبية) 

- ‏عن أيوب قال: رأيت سعيد بن جبير في المسجد يوقظ الحاج ويقول: قوموا فلبوا، فإني سمعت ابن عباس يقول: هي زينة الحج. (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص569)

- قال أبو حازم: كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يبلغون الروحاء حتى تبح حلوقهم من التلبية. 

- قال ابن عبد البر: وأجمع العلماء على أن السنة في المرأة أن لا ترفع صوتها، وإنما عليها أن تسمع نفسها. 

وذكر عبد الرزاق عن سالم قال: كان ابن عمر يرفع صوته بالتلبية فلا يأتي الروحاء حتى يصحل صوته. (التمهيد 242/17)

يصحل أي: يكون فيه بحة. 

- قال سليمان بن يسار: السنة عندهم أن المرأة لا ترفع الصوت بالإهلال. رواه سعيد. (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص597)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بحث في أحكام مجاوزة الميقات

http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/61056/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أحكام الإحرام من الميقات

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*معنى الحج المبرور* 

- في الصحيحين قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة) 


- (الحج المبرور) قيل: هو الذي لا يخالطه شيء من الإثم، ورجحه النووي. 


وقال القرطبي: الأقوال التي ذكرت في تفسيره متقاربة المعنى، وهي أنه الحج الذي وفيت أحكامه، ووقع موقعا لما طلب من المكلف على الوجه الأكمل. (تحفة الأحوذي 586/3)
- وفي الآية: {فلا رفث} قال ابن كثير: هو الجماع، وكذلك يحرم تعاطي دواعيه من المباشرة والتقبيل ونحو ذلك، وكذا التكلم به بحضرة النساء.


قال ابن عمر: الرفث إتيان النساء، والتكلم بذلك: الرجال والنساء إذا ذكروا ذلك بأفواههم.


وقوله: {ولا فسوق} 
قال مقسم وغير واحد، عن ابن عباس: هي المعاصي.
وكذا قال عطاء، ومجاهد، وطاوس، وعكرمة. 


وقوله: {ولا جدال في الحج} قال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس: {ولا جدال في الحج}، المراء والملاحاة، حتى تغضب أخاك وصاحبك، فنهى الله عن ذلك.


وقال إبراهيم النخعي: كانوا يكرهون الجدال. 


وعن ابن عمر قال: الجدال: السباب والمنازعة. (تفسير ابن كثير 543/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل الأنساك للحج
* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 

أفضل المناسك التمتع، وهو أن يأتي الحاج بالعمرة أولاً ويتحلل منها، ثم يحرم بالحج في اليوم الثامن. 

* ودليل ذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أصحابه به، وقال: (لو استقبلت
من أمري ما استدبرت ما سقت الهدي
ولا أحللت معكم).

ولأن التمتع يجمع بين نسكين مع تمام أفعالهما، فإن المتمتع يأتي بالعمرة كاملة وبالحج كاملاً. (فتاوى نور على الدرب رقم 204).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من مقاصد الحج العظيمة إصلاح القلب

وهذه محاضرات مؤثرة جديرة بالاستماع

*دمعة في الحج .. لمعالي الشيخ: محمد الشنقيطي






*عرفات عبر وعبرات .. د. إبراهيم الدويش






* وهنا محاضرات متنوعة

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...kPYPFtFX_WvJ9j

----------


## فوائد فقهية

التكبير المطلق والمقيد
 قال ابن رجب:
وذكر الله في هذه الأيام نوعان:

أحدهما: مقيد عقيب الصلوات.
والثاني: مطلق في سائر الأوقات.

فأما النوع الأول؛ فاتفق العلماء على أنه يُشرع التكبير عقيبَ الصلوات في هذه الأيام في الجملة، وليس فيهِ حديثٌ مرفوع صحيح، بل إنما فيهِ آثارٌ عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم، وعمل المسلمين عليهِ.

وهذا مما يدل على أنَّ بعض ما أجمعت الأمة عليهِ لم يُنقل إلينا فيهِ نصٌ صريح عن النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، بل يُكتفى بالعمل به.

[المقيد] يكبر من صلاة الصبح يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من آخر أيام التشريق.

وقد حكى الإمام أحمد هذا القول إجماعا من الصحابة، حكاه عن عمر وعلي وابن مسعود وابن عباس.

وهذا في حق أهل الأمصار، فأما أهل الموسم فإنهم يكبرون من صلاة الظهر يوم النحر؛ لأنهم قبل ذلك مشتغلون بالتلبية.

وحكاه عن سفيان بن عيينة، وقال: هو قول حسن.
ويمتد تكبيرهم إلى آخر أيام التشريق.(فتح الباري 23/9)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تنتهي التلبية للحاج مع رمي جمرة العقبة هذا اليوم، ويبدأ التكبير المقيد في حق الحاج من صلاة ظهر اليوم يوم النحر، مع بقاء التكبير المطلق للحاج وغيره إلى اليوم الثالث عشر

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دعاء العودة من الحج والعمرة والطاعةفي الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قفل من غزو أو حج أو عمرة، يكبر على كل شرف من الأرض ثلاث تكبيرات، ثم يقول: 


(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، آيبون تائبون عابدون ساجدون، لربنا حامدون، صدق الله وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده) 
 قال ابن عبد البر: في هذا الحديث الحض على ذكر الله وشكره للمسافر على أوبته ورجعته وشكر الله تبارك وتعالى والثناء عليه بما هو أهله. (التمهيد 242/15)


قال ابن حجر: عند الجمهور يشرع قول ذلك في كل سفر إذا كان سفر طاعة، كصلة الرحم، وطلب العلم، لما يشمل الجميع من اسم الطاعة. 


وقيل: يتعدى أيضا إلى المباح لأن المسافر فيه لا ثواب له فلا يمتنع عليه. (فتح الباري 189/11)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*برنامج: دراسة المتون العلمية في التوحيد وأصول الإيمان، لشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله* 

 بإشراف الشيخ: *عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر.* 

ا═•═
⌚️ مدة البرنامج: ٢٠٠ ساعة علمية. 
 بداية البرنامج: يوم السبت ١٤٤٠/١/١٢هـ، ولمدة عام كامل. ا═•══•═ا متون البرنامج:
واجبنا نحو ما أمرنا الله به
القواعد الأربع
الأصول الستة
الثلاثة الأصول
كتاب التوحيد
كشف الشبهات
نواقض الإسلام
مسائل الجاهلية
فضل الإسلام
أصول الإيمان
كتاب الكبائر

ا═•══•═ا آلية البرنامج:
1- تتم دراسة هذه المتون من خلال دروس الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر. 

2- ترسل أربعة دروس في كل أسبوع بدءا من السبت حتى الثلاثاء، وللطالب سماعها في أي وقت خلال الأسبوع.

3- يجرى اختبار عند نهاية كل متن مختصر، وأكثر من اختبار للمتون المطولة.

4- يشترط المواظبة في سماع الدروس الصوتية كاملة، والاجابة على جميع أسئلة الاختبارات.

5- يقام البرنامج عبر التليجرام، ويشترك الطالب في القناة المخصصة عبر الرابط التالي:
https://t.me/mtoon_altawheed
ا═•══•═ا مميزات البرنامج:
1- التدرج العلمي في متون التوحيد. 
2- منح شهادة مشاركة لمن سمع الدروس كاملة، واجتاز الاختبارات.

ا═•══•═ا للتواصل والاستفسارات، نرحب بكم عبر بريد البرنامج:
mtoon.altawheed@gmail.com
وتليقرام إدارة البرنامج: 
https://t.me/mtoon_altawheed11

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان*
* في صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان، شهر الله المحرم) 

*  قال البغوي: قوله: (شهر الله المحرم)، نسبه إلى نفسه على جهة التعظيم مع أن الشهور كلها لله، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {ناقة الله وسقياها}. (شرح السنة 341/6)

*  قال ابن رجب: التطوع بالصيام نوعان: أحدهما: التطوع المطلق بالصوم، فهذا أفضله المحرم، كما أن أفضل التطوع المطلق بالصلاة قيام الليل. (لطائف المعارف ص34)

*  وقد ورد في فضل الصيام ما يبعث الهمم للمبادرة إليه، فمن ذلك ما في المسند أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصيام جُنة، وحصن حصين من النار)،

قال ابن عبد البر: والجُنة الوقاية والستر من النار، وحسبك بهذا فضلا للصائم. (التمهيد 53/19)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*لطائف مختصرة حول عاشوراء** قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (ما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرَّى صيام يوم فضَّله على غيره إلا هذا اليوم يوم عاشوراء) أخرجه البخاري. 

وفي صحيح مسلم: (صيام يوم عاشوراء، أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله)

* قال الزهري حاضاً على صيامه حتى في السفر: (رمضان له عدة من أيام أخر، وعاشوراء يفوت)، ونص أحمد على أنه يستحب أن يصام في السفر. (لطائف المعارف ص52). 


* قال ابن حجر: نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنه الآن ليس بفرض، والإجماع على أنه مستحب. 

وتأكُّد استحبابه باقٍ، ولا سيما مع استمرار الاهتمام به حتى في عام وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث يقول: (لئن عشت لأصومن التاسع والعاشر)، ولترغيبه في صومه وأنه يكفِّر سنة، وأي تأكيد أبلغ من هذا؟! (فتح الباري 4/289). 


* قال ابن تيمية: صيام يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة، ولا يكره إفراده بالصوم. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/461). 

وقال أيضاً: وتكفير الطهارة والصلاة وصيام رمضان وعرفة وعاشوراء للصغائر فقط. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/428).

* من كان في بلد أعلنوا فيه تحديد عاشوراء فإنه يصوم معهم

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
صوموا وأفطروا كما يصوم ويفطر أهل البلد الذي أنتم فيه. 

* قال ابن رجب:
وكل ما روي في فضل الاكتحال في يوم عاشوراء والاختضاب والاغتسال فيه فموضوع لا يصح.

وأما التوسعة فيه على العيال فقد روي من وجوه متعددة لا يصح منها شيء.

وأما اتخاذه مأتما كما تفعله الرافضة لأجل قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه فيه، فهو من عمل من ضل سعيه في الحياة الدنيا وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا، ولم يأمر الله ولا رسوله باتخاذ أيام مصائب الأنبياء وموتهم مأتماً فكيف بمن دونهم؟! (لطائف المعارف ص52)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

* محرك أبحاث الجامعة الإسلامية

- يشمل جميع الرسائل التي سُجلت في الجامعة، وتاريخ تسجيلها. 
- يبين تاريخ المناقشة وأعضاء اللجنة وملخص الرسالة، وإن لم تُناقش يبين ذلك. 
- يُحدّث بشكل يومي. 
- يُتيح خيار البحث بأسماء الباحثين. 

thesis.iu.edu.sa/home

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عقوبة معجلة
- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
من حلف على يمين هو فيها كاذب، يقتطع بها مال امرئ مسلم، لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان. 
ولا يمكن لمؤمن أن يقدم على هذا العمل. 

وقال الإمام أحمد ـ رحمه الله ـ: اليمين الفاجرة تدع البلاد بلاقع، أي: أنها متلفة، وهذا هو الواقع.

ولقد حدثني أحد الأشخاص الموثوقين، أنه صار له دعوى على شخص بدراهم، وليس له بها بينة وهي ثابتة، فتحاكموا إلى القاضي وحكم ببراءة المدعى عليه باليمين، وحلف أنه بريء منها، فدعا عليه المحكوم عليه. 

فخرج هو وعائلته من البلد التي جرى فيها التحاكم إلى بلد قريبة منها، فأصيب بحادث ومات هو وعائلته. 

وهذا شاهد لقول الإمام أحمد: إنها تدع الديار بلاقع، أي: خالية ليس فيها أحد، ففائدة اليمين أن فيها خطرا عظيما دنيويا وأخرويا، ولا يقدم عليها إنسان إلا رأى النتيجة سيئة قريبا أو بعيدا. (الشرح الممتع 327/8)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

-كتاب حصن المسلم من أذكار الكتاب والسنة
‏للشيخ ⁧ #سعيد_بن_وهف_القح  طاني ⁩ رحمه الله
‏تصفّح + تحميل 
‏⁦ waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1… ⁩

-وهاهنا حصن المسلم في ١٣٢ بابا بصفحة واحدة، المس الباب يظهر لك ما تحته من أذكار 
‏ ⁦ imadislam.com/hisnulmuslim/ ⁩

‏احتسبوا الأجر في نشره

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هل يعرض المفتي الأقوال على العامي المستفتي؟

 قال الشاطبي:

فإذا عرض العامي نازلته على المفتي، فهو قائل له : أخرجني عن هواي ، ودلني على اتباع الحق ، فلا يمكن والحال هذه أن يقول له : في مسألتك قولان فاختر لشهوتك أيهما شئت! 

فإن معنى هذا تحكيم الهوى دون الشرع ، ولا ينجيه من هذا أن يقول : ما فعلت إلا بقول عالم، لأنه حيلة من جملة الحيل التي تنصبها النفس وقاية عن القال والقيل. (الموافقات 96/5)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب الثبات
 قال ابن تيمية:

وليتخذ وردا من " الأذكار " في النهار ووقت النوم وليصبر على ما يعرض له من الموانع والصوارف فإنه لا يلبث أن يؤيده الله بروح منه ويكتب الإيمان في قلبه.

وليحرص على إكمال الفرائض من الصلوات الخمس باطنة وظاهرة فإنها عمود الدين. 

وليكن هجيراه: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فإنها بها تحمل الأثقال، وتكابد الأهوال، وينال رفيع الأحوال. 

ولا يسأم من الدعاء والطلب فإن العبد يستجاب له ما لم يعجل فيقول: قد دعوت ودعوت فلم يستجب لي. 

وليعلم أن النصر مع الصبر، وأن الفرج مع الكرب، وأن مع العسر يسرا. 

ولم ينل أحد شيئا من ختم الخير نبي فمن دونه إلا بالصبر. (مجموع الفتاوى 137/10)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أجور لا تتوقف
* في صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:

(إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث .. أوعلم ينتفع به) 

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
ومن فوائد هذا الحديث، أنه لا يشترط أن يكون العلم كثيرا وافرا، لأن كلمة "علم" نكرة، والنكرة تدل على الإطلاق. 

فهو علم بلا قيد، أي علم ينتفع به، فإنه ينفعك بعد موتك، حتى لو علمت الناس بسنة من السنن الرواتب، أو بسنة مما يفعل أو يقال في الصلاة، وانتفع الناس بها بعد موتك، كان لك أجرها جاريا. 

كما قلت، وجه الدلالة من الحديث: أنه مطلق "علم ينتفع به" لم يقل: "علم كثير"، فكل علم ينتفع به ولو قل؛ فإنه يكتب للإنسان بعد موته. (فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام 4/480)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

للراغبين بحفظ ومراجعة القرآن الكريم في شتى أنحاء العالم 

[ أكاديمية جامع الراجحي الإلكترونية لتعليم القرآن ]
* الدراسة عن بعد (انترنت) .
* معلمين ومعلمات مجازين .
* عدة قراءات .
* قاعات افتراضية تفاعلية .
*الدراسة مجانية .
* للرجال والنساء .

http://grajhiacademy.org/

يبدأ التسجيل 4 صفر 1440
آخر موعد للتسجيل .. يوم 30 صفر 1440
اذا ارسلت الرابط وتعلم منه احد فكلما قرأ كتب لك مثل أجره

-للرجال والنساء.... ومن بيتك و أمام شاشتك

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من ثمرات الإيمان باليوم الآخر
- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

من ثمرات الإيمان باليوم الآخر:
أولا: الحرص على طاعة الله تعالى رغبة في ثواب ذلك اليوم، والبعد عن معصيته، خوفا من عقاب ذلك اليوم.

ثانيا: تسلية المؤمن عما يفوته من نعيم الدنيا، ومتاعها بما يرجوه من نعيم الآخرة وثوابها.

ومن ثمرات الإيمان بالقدر:

أولا: الاعتماد على الله تعالى عند فعل الأسباب؛ لأن السبب والمسبب كليهما بقضاء الله وقدره.

ثانيا: راحة النفس وطمأنينة القلب؛ لأنه متى علم أن ذلك بقضاء الله تعالى، وأن المكروه كائن لا محالة، ارتاحت النفس واطمأن القلب ورضي بقضاء الرب، فلا أحد أطيب عيشا، وأروح نفسا، وأقوى طمأنينة ممن آمن بالقدر.

ثالثا: طرد الإعجاب بالنفس، عند حصول المراد؛ لأن حصول ذلك نعمة من الله بما قدره من أسباب الخير والنجاح، فيشكر الله تعالى على ذلك. (مجموع فتاويه 260/3)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مسائل مهمة قررها مجمع الفقه الإسلامي:*إذا تأخر المشتري المدين في دفع الأقساط عن الموعد المحدد فلا يجوز إلزامه أي زيادة على الدين بشرط سابق أو بدون شرط ، لأن ذلك ربا محرم .

 *فوائد البنوك على الودائع [أي: مقابل المال المودع من العميل في حسابه في البنك] من الربا المحرم شرعاً في الكتاب والسنة، وهو ما تضافرت عليه القرارات والفتاوى منذ المؤتمر الإسلامي الثاني لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية المنعقد بالقاهرة في المحرم 1385 هـ، وحضره خمسة وثمانون فقيها من كبار علماء الأمة، وضم ممثلين لخمس وثلاثين دولة إسلامية، ونص في بنده الأول على أن: الفائدة على أنواع القروض كلها ربا محرم.

 *يحرم على المدين المليء أن يماطل في أداء ما حل من الأقساط ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز شرعاً اشتراط التعويض في حالة التأخر عن الأداء.

 *يجوز شرعاً أن يشترط البائع بالأجل حلول الأقساط قبل مواعيدها عند تأخر المدين عن أداء بعضها، ما دام المدين قد رضي بهذا الشرط عند التعاقد.

*كل زيادة أو فائدة على الدين الذي حل أجله وعجز المدين عن الوفاء به مقابل تأجيله، وكذلك الفائدة على القرض منذ بداية العقد، هاتان الصورتان ربا محرم شرعا.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

دخل رجل المسجد فقال: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَكَتِ الْأَمْوَالُ وَانْقَطَعَتِ السُّبُلُ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكْهَا عَنَّا، فَرَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: " اللَّهُمَّ حَوَالَيْنَا وَلَا عَلَيْنَا اللَّهُمَّ عَلَى الْآكَامِ وَالظِّرَابِ وَبُطُونِ الْأَوْدِيَةِ وَمَنَابِتِ الشَّجَرِ " متفق عليه. 

- قال ابن حجر: وفيه الأدب في الدعاء حيث لم يدع برفع المطر مطلقا لاحتمال الاحتياج إلى استمراره فاحترز فيه بما يقتضي رفع الضرر وبقاء النفع ، 

ويستنبط منه أن من أنعم الله عليه بنعمة لا ينبغي له أن يتسخطها لعارض يعرض فيها ، بل يسأل الله رفع ذلك العارض وإبقاء النعمة .

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*قميص أدخل بسببه الجنة 

*- عن سفيان قال: جاء رجل من أهل الشام فقال: دلّوني على صفوان بن سليم؟ فإني رأيته دخل الجنة فقلت: بأي شيء؟ قال: بقميص كساه إنساناً.

قال بعض إخوان صفوان: سألت صفوان عن قصة القميص قال: خرجت من المسجد في ليلة باردة فإذا رجل عُريان، فنزعت قميصي فكسوته. (صفة الصفوة ص 385)

- وحاجة الفقراء تشتد في هذا البرد لحاجتهم للملابس والبطانيات وأجهزة التدفئة

(ومن نفَّسَ عن مؤمنٍ كُربةً من كُرَبِ الدنيا، نفَّسَ اللهُ عنه كُربةً من كُرَبِ يومِ القيامةِ، واللهُ في عونِ العبدِ ما كان العبدُ في عونِ أخيه).

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المتوقع والله أعلم حدوث خسوف جزئي للقمر يوم الثلاثاء 13 ذو القعدة 1440هـ  

يبدأ في حدود الساعة (11:01م) وذروته الساعة (12:30ص) ونهايته (1:59ص)

حسب توقيت مدينة الرياض

وهذا شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الخسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها






ويراعى فارق التوقيت في خارج السعودية

تذكير بصلاة الخسوف هذه الليلة
لو ساهمتم أثابكم الله في نشر هذه الرسالة

 خدمة فوائد فقهية للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

في الصحيحين عن أبي موسى، قال: خسفت الشمس، فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فزعا، يخشى أن تكون الساعة، فأتى المسجد، فصلى بأطول قيام وركوع وسجود رأيته قط يفعله، وقال:

 «هذه الآيات التي يرسل الله، لا تكون لموت أحد ولا لحياته، ولكن يخوف الله به عباده، فإذا رأيتم شيئا من ذلك، فافزعوا إلى ذكره ودعائه واستغفاره»

وفي رواية: «فصلوا حتى يفرج الله عنكم»

خدمة فوائد فقهية للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن تيمية:
إذا اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى ولازم الاستغفار والاجتهاد فلا بد أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال.

وإذا رأى أنه لا ينشرح صدره، ولا يحصل له حلاوة الإيمان ونور الهداية، فليكثر التوبة والاستغفار، وليلازم الاجتهاد بحسب الإمكان، فإن الله يقول: {والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا} (الفتاوى الكبرى 62/5)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أراد الحج فيجب تعلم أحكامه
وهذه بعض المواد المقروءة والمرئية المفيدة 

 شرح مختصر مميز لصفة الحج و العمرة للشيخ ابن عثيمين




 كتيب سهل العبارة مدعم بالصور

"دليل الحاج والمعتمر" 

من إصدار وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية 

‏http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7186

 *‏شرح مفصل لأحكام الحج وسننه ومقاصده*
*وصِفة حج النبي ﷺ*
*من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه*

في خمسة مجالس

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...QBZNz3Q50pWjCW


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر* التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

*مختصر نافع لكتاب المناسك من الشرح الممتع للشيخ: ابن عثيمين*



https://drive.google.com/open?id=1a6...pL1P5swu8LoDEg

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من الكتب النافعة في تحرير مذهب الحنابلة كتاب: مفيد الأنام في تحرير الأحكام لحج بيت الله الحرام لابن جاسر، وهو موسع كثير المسائل

ومن الكتب الموسعة التي عرضت فقه المذاهب الأربعة كتاب: 

(هداية السالك إلى المذاهب الأربعة في المناسك لابن جماعة)

 وكتاب: شرح عمدة الفقه لابن تيمية فيه تحريرات نافعة

 ومن رغب قراءة تفصيل حجة الوداع من سيره صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة إلى رجوعه فعليه بكتاب:

(البداية والنهاية لابن كثير المجلد السابع) وقد توسع في ذكر الأحاديث والروايات.

 خدمة فوائد فقهية للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هاتف مجاني للإجابة على فتاوى الحج والعمرة، تحت إشراف وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية

8002451000

----------


## فوائد فقهية

يلقى ربه وقد ترك فريضة من فرائضه! 

 قال ابن قدامة:
من وجب عليه الحج، وأمكنه فعله، وجب عليه على الفور، ولم يجز له تأخيره.

وبهذا قال أبو حنيفة، ومالك، قال الله تعالى: (ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا)، والأمر على الفور.

وروي عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: (من أراد الحج فليتعجل)، رواه الإمام أحمد، وفي رواية: (فإنه قد يمرض المريض، وتضل الضالة، وتعرض الحاجة). 
(المغني 232/3)

والمتابعة بين الحج والعمرة سبب لمحو الذنوب وزوال الفقر، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة. 

ومن الحرمان أن يستطيع الشخص الحج ثم يؤجل فريضة من فرائض الله لم يؤدها، وقد توافيه المنيّة فيلقى ربه وهو قد قصر في المبادرة إليها. 

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هل حجيت فرضك؟ 

أرجو أن تستمع لهاتين الدقيقتين 

https://youtu.be/0j_r8uLK3p4

 قناة فوائد وأحكام مرئية مختصرة
https://t.me/fwaaidd

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما يجتنبه المضحي

 قال ابن رجب: من دخل عليه العشر وأراد أن يضحي، فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئاً، كما روت ذلك أم سلمة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

خرج حديثها مسلم، وأخذ بذلك الشافعي وأحمد وعامة فقهاء الحديث. (لطائف المعارف ص271) 

 قال ابن قدامة: عليه أن يترك قطع الشعر وتقليم الأظفار، فإن فعل استغفر الله تعالى، ولا فدية فيه إجماعاً، سواء فعله عمداً أو نسياناً. (المغني 437/9)

 (والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم). (شرح مسلم للنووي 138/13)

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فأما الذي يضحى عنه فلا حرج عليه. 

وعلى هذا فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يضحي عنه وعن أهل بيته أضحية واحدة كما هي السنة؛ فإن أهل البيت لا يلزمهم أن يمسكوا عن الشعر والظفر والبشرة، وإنما الذي يلزمه هو المضحي الذي هو الأب. (اللقاء الشهري 63)

 فمن أراد الأضحية فليبادر بحلق ما يحتاج إليه قبل غروب شمس آخر يوم من ذي القعدة.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال النووي: قال إبراهيم المروزي وغيره من أصحابنا: حكم أجزاء البدن كلها حكم الشعر والظفر، ودليله الرواية السابقة: (فلا يمس من شعره وبشره شيئا)، والحكمة في النهي أن يبقى كامل الأجزاء ليعتق من النار، وقيل: التشبه بالمحرم. (شرح مسلم 138/13)

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خدمة حجاج بيت الله شرف وفضل وبر وإحسان، فهم وفود على بيت الله، أتوا من كل فج عميق. 

وينبغي على من كلف فيه في أي عمل، سواء كان إرشاديا أو تنظيميا أن يحتسب الأجر، وأن يحسن المعاملة والخلق.

والجهات الحكومية والأمنية تبذل جهودًا كبيرة في ذلك، سدد الله جهودهم، ووفق ولاة أمرنا لكل خير.

نسأل الله أن يحفظ الحجاج وأن يتقبل منا ومنهم.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تمت رؤية هلال ذي الحجة في حوطة سدير

مبارك عليكم هذه العشر المباركة
أسأل الله أن يتقبل مني ومنكم، وأن يوفقنا لمرضاته.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل أيام الدنيا 

 قال الله تعالى: (ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات)، قال ابن كثير: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: الأيام المعلومات: أيام العشر، وعلقه البخاري عنه بصيغة الجزم به. 

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه) قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: (ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل يخرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع بشيء)، رواه البخاري. 

وبالجملة، فهذا العشر قد قيل: إنه أفضل أيام السنة، كما نطق به الحديث، ففضله كثير على عشر رمضان الأخير؛ لأن هذا يشرع فيه ما يشرع في ذلك، من صيام وصلاة وصدقة وغيره، ويمتاز هذا باختصاصه بأداء فرض الحج فيه.

وقيل: ذاك أفضل لاشتماله على ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر.

وتوسط آخرون فقالوا: أيام هذا أفضل، وليالي ذاك أفضل،وبهذا يجتمع شمل الأدلة. (تفسير ابن كثير 5/ 415)


 قال ابن حجر: واستدل بحديث: (ما العمل في أيام أفضل منها في هذه)، على فضل صيام عشر ذي الحجة لاندراج الصوم في العمل.

والذي يظهر أن السبب في امتياز عشر ذي الحجة لمكان اجتماع أمهات العبادة فيه، وهي: الصلاة والصيام والصدقة والحج، ولا يتأتى ذلك في غيره. (فتح الباري 2/460)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فضائل جليلة 

:rose: لتعرف عظيم شرف هذه الأيام تأمل قول رسول اللهﷺ:

(ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيهن أحب إلى الله منه في هذه الأيام العشر)

ثم يأتي مزيد بيان للفضل: (قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله! ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله ولم يرجع من ذلك بشيء) أخرجه البخاري. 

:rose: قال مجاهد: (العمل في العشر يضاعف)، وقال ابن رجب: (وقد دل حديث ابن عباس على مضاعفة جميع الأعمال الصالحة في العشر من غير استثناء شيء منها).

:rose: أيام أقسم الله بها (والفجر*وليال عشر) والعظيم سبحانه لا يقسم إلا بعظيم

أيام حوت فضائل يوم عرفة ويوم النحر الذي هو أفضل أيام السنة على قول.

:rose:من الأعمال الصالحة في هذه الأيام:
1-الحج
2- الصيام
3- الأضحية
4- الذكر والتكبير
5- الصدقة 
6- قراءة القرآن 

وغيرها من الأعمال الصالحة بحسب ما يفتحه الله للعبد.

:rose:من أجمل ماتستقبل به هذه الأيام:
النية الصادقة للعمل والعزم الجاد على اغتنام هذه الأيام والتفرغ من كثير من الأشغال الدنيوية، كالحال في عشر رمضان. 

:rose: وبالتوبة الصادقة من الذنوب، فمن أسباب حرمان العبد الطاعة الوقوع بالذنب
كان الحسن يقول: إن العبد ليذنب الذنب فيحرم به قيام الليل وصيام النهار. (منقول من مقال للدكتورة: حياة با أخضر) 

:hibiscus: خدمة "فوائد فقهية نسائية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب أرسلي "اشتراك"  للرقم 
00966593772252
وعبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/1TBl

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بارعة.jpg

لا تثق بتدينك

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ما الفرق بين التمتع والإفراد والقران في الحج؟

https://youtu.be/oMs5rUIkWg8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

رقم للرد على الاستفسارات الشرعية

----------


## فوائد فقهية

اليوم الخميس التاسع والعشرون

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فضل عشر ذي الحجة
للشيخ: ابن عثيمين

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وجوب الدم بترك واجبات الحج على المذاهب الأربعة

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فضل يوم الجمعة في عشر ذي الحجة 

 قال ابن حجر: كل يوم من أيام العشر أفضل من غيره من أيام السنة، ويوم الجمعة فيه أفضل من الجمعة في غيره، لاجتماع الفضلين فيه. (فتح الباري 460/2) 

فحري بنا الاجتهاد فيه بالعبادة والذكر. 

 والإكثار من الدعاء في آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر  التلقرام 
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مع دخول أفضل أيام الدنيا أيام عشر ذي الحجة 

إليك خدمات مفيدة عبر التلقرام  

فيها انتقاء لأحكام وفوائد متنوعة، حول عشر ذي الحجة والحج وغيرها من المسائل الشرعية، موثقة من أقوال العلماء. 


 قناة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:

https://t.me/binothaimeen

 قناة: فوائد فقهية

https://t.me/fiiqh


 قناة: فوائد فقهية نسائية

https://t.me/fiiqhw


ساهموا معنا في نشره (فمن دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتب مفيدة في عشر ذي الحجة 

 ينبغي للإمام أو المؤذن أن يعتني بالتحديث على جماعة المسجد، فالنفوس مقبلة متهيئة في هذا الوقت، وهي فرصة للتذكير والتعليم.

وهذه كتب مناسبة للقراءة الفردية وللقراءة على جماعة المسجد 

 أحاديث عشر ذي الحجة أحكام وآداب، للشيخ: عبدالله الفوزان 

‏http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5371

 التحقيق والإيضاح لكثير من مسائل الحج والعمرة، للشيخ: ابن باز 

‏http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7602

 أحكام الأضحية والذكاة، للشيخ: ابن عثيمين 

‏http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/hajj/58.htm

 فتاوى الحج والعمرة والزيارة

‏http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3204

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من حج عن شخص آخر إحسانًا إليه

 عن داود أنه قال: قلت لسعيد بن المسيب: يا أبا محمد، لأيهما الأجر أللحاج أم للمحجوج عنه؟ فقال سعيد: إن الله تعالى واسع لهما جميعا. 

قال ابن حزم: صدق سعيد رحمه الله. (المحلى 61/7)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بعض الأحكام المتعلقة بمن أراد أن يضحي 

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الإمساك عن الأخذ من الشعر والظفر من حين نية الأضحية، وإذا نوى الأضحية أثناء العشر أمسك عن ذلك من حين نيته، ولا إثم عليه فيما أخذه قبل النية. (من كتابه: أحكام الأضحية والذكاة)

 وقال أيضاً: أحكام الأضحية تتعلق بالموكِّل، بمعنى أن الإنسان إذا وكل شخصاً يذبح أضحيته فإن أحكام الأضحية تكون متعلقة بالموكِّل لا بالوكيل، فلا يلزم الوكيل تجنب الأخذ من الشعر والظفر والبشرة. (مجموع فتاويه 155/25)

وقال أيضاً: من أراد أن يضحي بوصية، فإن هذا ليس مضحيا في الحقيقة، ولكنه نائب عن غيره، فلا يتعلق به حكم الأضحية، ولهذا لا يثاب على هذه الأضحية ثواب المضحي، وإنما يثاب عليها ثواب المحسن الذي أحسن إلى أمواته، وقام بتنفيذ وصاياهم. (مجموع فتاويه 140/25)

 وسئل رحمه الله: كيف يعمل من أراد أن يضحي في بلده وهو حاج وما يترتب عليه؟

فأجاب بقوله: يفعل كل ما يفعله الناس إلا تقليم الأظفار ونتف الإبط وأخذ الشارب وحلق العانة، فهذه يفعلها قبل أن يدخل شهر ذي الحجة ما دام قد عرف أنه سوف يضحي، وأما حلق الرأس أو تقصيره في الحج أو في العمرة فهذا لا يضر حتى وإن كان يريد الحج فلا بأس، لأن هذا نسك فلابد من فعله. (مجموع فتاويه 150/25)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم الاشتراك في الأضحية 

 قال ابن قدامة:
وتجزئ البدنة عن سبعة، وكذلك البقرة، وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم. روي ذلك عن علي وابن عمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس وعائشة رضي الله عنهم. 

عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: نحرنا بالحديبية مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البدنة عن سبعة والبقرة. 

وسواء كان المشتركون من أهل بيت، أو لم يكونوا، مفترضين أو متطوعين، أو كان بعضهم يريد القربة وبعضهم يريد اللحم؛ لأن كل إنسان منهم إنما يجزئ عنه نصيبه، فلا تضره نية غيره في عشره.

ولا بأس أن يذبح الرجل عن أهل بيته شاة واحدة، أو بقرة أو بدنة. (المغني 437/9)

والبدنة هي الناقة. 

ولا يصح الاشتراك في أضحية الغنم من شخصين، لكن يجوز أن يذبحها الشخص بنية أنها عنه وعن أهل بيته.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حمل تطبيق:
 مصحف التدبر

فيه تدبرات وتأملات للآيات

آيفون
http://bit.ly/M_tadabor

أندرويد
http://bit.ly/M_tadabor_A

----------


## فوائد فقهية

معنى الحج المبرور 

 في الصحيحين قال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (العمرة إلى العمرة كفارة لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة) 

 (الحج المبرور) قيل: هو الذي لا يخالطه شيء من الإثم، ورجحه النووي. 

وقال القرطبي: الأقوال التي ذكرت في تفسيره متقاربة المعنى، وهي أنه الحج الذي وفيت أحكامه، ووقع موقعا لما طلب من المكلف على الوجه الأكمل. (تحفة الأحوذي 586/3)

 وفي الآية: {فلا رفث} قال ابن كثير: هو الجماع، وكذلك يحرم تعاطي دواعيه من المباشرة والتقبيل ونحو ذلك، وكذا التكلم به بحضرة النساء.

قال ابن عمر: الرفث إتيان النساء، والتكلم بذلك: الرجال والنساء إذا ذكروا ذلك بأفواههم.

وقوله: {ولا فسوق} 
قال مقسم وغير واحد، عن ابن عباس: هي المعاصي.
وكذا قال عطاء، ومجاهد، وطاوس، وعكرمة. 

وقوله: {ولا جدال في الحج} قال علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس: {ولا جدال في الحج}، المراء والملاحاة، حتى تغضب أخاك وصاحبك، فنهى الله عن ذلك.

وقال إبراهيم النخعي: كانوا يكرهون الجدال. 

وعن ابن عمر قال: الجدال: السباب والمنازعة. (تفسير ابن كثير 543/1)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب أرسل اشتراك
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

لفتة مهمة حول محظورات الإحرام 

 قال النووي: وربما ارتكب بعض العامة شيئا من هذه المحرمات وقال: أنا أفدي، متوهماً أنه بالتزام الفدية يتخلص من وبال المعصية، وذلك خطأ صريح وجهل قبيح. 

فإنه يحرم عليه الفعل فإذا خالف أثم ولزمته الفدية، وليست الفدية مبيحة للإقدام على فعل المحرم. 

ومن فعل شيئًا مما يحكم بتحريمه فقد أخرج حجه عن أن يكون مبروراً. (الإيضاح ص188) 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فائدة حول التمتع الذي هو أفضل الأنساك

 في صحيح البخاري عن أبي جمرة قال: تمتعت في الحج فنهاني ناس، فسألت ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما فأمرني، فرأيت في المنام كأن رجلاً يقول لي: حج مبرور، وعمرة متقبلة، فأخبرت ابن عباس فقال: (سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم). 

فقال لي: أقم عندي فأجعل لك سهما من مالي، قال شعبة: فقلت: لم؟ فقال: للرؤيا التي رأيت. 

 قال ابن حجر: ويؤخذ منه إكرام من أخبر المرء بما يسره، وفرح العالم بموافقته الحق، والاستئناس بالرؤيا لموافقة الدليل الشرعي.

وعرض الرؤيا على العالم، والتكبير عند المسرة، والعمل بالأدلة الظاهرة، والتنبيه على اختلاف أهل العلم ليعمل بالراجح منه الموافق للدليل. (فتح الباري 431/4)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تنبيه جميل للقرافي لمن أراد الحج 

 قال رحمه الله: 
تنبيه: قال الله تعالى: (وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله) 

ولم يقل في الصلاة وغيرها: لله، لأنهما مما يكثر الرياء فيهما جداً، ويدل على ذلك الاستقراء، حتى إن كثيرًا من الحجاج لا يكاد يسمع حديثًا في شيء من ذلك إلا ذكر ما اتفق له أو لغيره في حجه، فلما كانا مظنة الرياء قيل فيهما: لله، اعتناء بالإخلاص. (الذخيرة 174/3)

 ‏ومع موضة تصوير كل شيء حري أن يكون لنا أعمال خفية بيننا وبين ربنا، فمن أعظم أسباب القبول: إخلاص العمل لله. 

تأمل في السبعة الذين يظلهم الله:

رجل تصدق بصدقة (فأخفاها)
ورجل ذكر الله (خالياً) ففاضت عيناه. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

بُشرى
*برنامج التأسيس الفقهي للقانونيين*
"عن بُعد"

الأول من نوعه بمنهجيته وآليته،

حكّمه عدد من المتخصصين في الفقه وأصوله، 
يصلكم عبر وسائل التعلم الإلكتروني

*دليل البرنامج:*
https://cutt.us/Tasis4

*التسجيل:*
https://cutt.us/Tasis

*قناة البرنامج على التليجرام:*
https://t.me/tasis4qanun

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن قدامة عن تغطية الوجه للمحرم: يباح، روي ذلك عن عثمان بن عفان، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وزيد بن ثابت، وابن الزبير، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، وجابر.

ولم نعرف لهم مخالفا في عصرهم، فيكون إجماعا. (المغني 301/3)، أي: إجماعا من الصحابة، وأما رواية: (ولا تخمروا وجهه) فأعلت بشذوذها. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

صيام ساعات يكفر ذنوب سنتين

فقد سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صوم يوم عرفة فقال : "يكفر السنة الماضية والسنة القابلة" رواه مسلم. 

قال في منار السبيل: "واختار ابن تيمية أنه لا يكره صوم السبت مفرداً، وأن الحديث شاذ أو منسوخ". 

وقد ضعف حديث النهي عن صوم يوم السبت عدد من الأئمة، منهم: الإمامان مالك وأحمد.

قال الأثرم : "وحجة أبي عبدالله في الرخصة في صوم يوم السبت، أن الأحاديث كلها مخالفة له".

فلا بأس من صوم عرفة فيه. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

زينة الحج

 روى أبو داود والترمذي وصححه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أتاني جبريل، فأمرني أن آمر أصحابي أن يرفعوا أصواتهم بالإهلال والتلبية) 

 ‏عن أيوب قال: رأيت سعيد بن جبير في المسجد يوقظ الحاج ويقول: قوموا فلبوا، فإني سمعت ابن عباس يقول: هي زينة الحج. (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص569)

 قال أبو حازم: كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يبلغون الروحاء حتى تبح حلوقهم من التلبية. 

 قال ابن عبد البر: وأجمع العلماء على أن السنة في المرأة أن لا ترفع صوتها، وإنما عليها أن تسمع نفسها. 

وذكر عبد الرزاق عن سالم قال: كان ابن عمر يرفع صوته بالتلبية فلا يأتي الروحاء حتى يصحل صوته. (التمهيد 242/17)

يصحل أي: يكون فيه بحة. 

 قال سليمان بن يسار: السنة عندهم أن المرأة لا ترفع الصوت بالإهلال. رواه سعيد. (شرح العمدة لابن تيمية ص597)


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حتى تنال المغفرة والعتق من النار 

 قال ابن رجب:
من طمع في العتق من النار ومغفرة ذنوبه في يوم عرفة فليحافظ على الأسباب التى يرجى بها العتق والمغفرة، فمنها: 

 صيام ذلك اليوم، ففي صحيح مسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (صيام يوم عرفة أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله والتي بعده)، [وهو سنة لغير الحاج، أما الحاج فلا يصوم ليتقوى على الدعاء] 

 ومنها: حفظ جوراحه عن المحرمات في ذاك اليوم، ففي مسند الإمام أحمد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يوم عرفة هذا يوم من ملك فيه سمعه وبصره ولسانه غفر له) 

 ومنها: الإكثار من شهادة التوحيد بإخلاص وصدق، فإنها أصل دين الإسلام الذي أكمله الله تعالى في ذلك اليوم وأساسه، وفي المسند عن عبد الله بن عمر قال: كان أكثر دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم عرفة: (لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير)

وليحذر من الذنوب التي تمنع المغفرة فيه والعتق. (لطائف المعارف ص283)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

سنن العيد الثابتة مختصرة:

1- التكبير إلى دخول الإمام للصلاة، روى الدارقطني وغيره أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان إذا غدا يوم الفطر ويوم الأضحى يجتهد بالتكبير حتى يأتي المصلى، ثم يكبر حتى يخرج الإمام. 

2- أن يؤخر الأكل إلى ما بعد العيد إن كان له أضحية ليأكل من أضحيته. 

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم َلا يَخْرُجُ يَوْمَ الْفِطْرِ حَتَّى يَطْعَمَ، وََلا يَطْعَمُ يَوْمَ الْأَضْحَى حَتَّى يُصَلِّيَ.

3- ويسن لصاحب الأضحية أن يأكل منها، لقوله تعالى: { فكلوا منها وأطعموا}
واستحب بعض العلماء أن يقسمها أثلاثا، ثلث يأكله، وثلث يتصدق به، وثلث يهديه،ولو أكلها أو تصدق بها كاملة فهو جائز. 

4- التجمل والتطيب (لغير النساء) عند الذهاب للصلاة.

5- الاغتسال، فقد ثبت عن ابن عمر، ونقل النووي الاتفاق على استحبابه. 

6- أن يذهب من طريق ويرجع من طريق آخر. (رواه البخاري)

7- كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا التقوا يوم العيد يقول بعضهم لبعض: (تقبل الله منا ومنك) حسنه ابن حجر.

وصلاة العيد سنة مؤكدة، حتى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر الحيض بحضورها، وهذا لغير الحاج. 

أما الحاج فلا يصلي العيد، فهو وقت دفعه من مزدلفة إلى منى، ولم يصل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العيد، ومن صلاها فلا بأس. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية نسائية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب أرسلي "اشتراك"  للرقم 
00966593772252
وعبر التلقرام 
https://t.me/fiiqhw

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الأفضل الدعاء بما ثبت في السنة، فهو أجمع الدعاء وأكمله، ولو دعوت بما في قلبك على سجيتك بلهجتك العامية فلا بأس، وأهم أمر في الدعاء حضور القلب وخضوعه 

 وهذا كتيب جمع أدعية الكتاب والسنة يمكن أن يستفاد منه، للشيخ د. سعيد بن وهف القحطاني رحمه الله 

https://islamhouse.com/ar/books/1885/


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

التكبير المطلق والمقيد

 قال ابن رجب:
وذكر الله في هذه الأيام نوعان:
أحدهما: مقيد عقيب الصلوات.
والثاني: مطلق في سائر الأوقات.

فأما النوع الأول؛ فاتفق العلماء على أنه يُشرع التكبير عقيبَ الصلوات في هذه الأيام في الجملة، وليس فيهِ حديثٌ مرفوع صحيح، بل إنما فيهِ آثارٌ عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم، وعمل المسلمين عليهِ.

وهذا مما يدل على أنَّ بعض ما أجمعت الأمة عليهِ لم يُنقل إلينا فيهِ نصٌ صريح عن النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، بل يُكتفى بالعمل به.

[المقيد] يكبر من صلاة الصبح يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من آخر أيام التشريق.

وقد حكى الإمام أحمد هذا القول إجماعا من الصحابة، حكاه عن عمر وعلي وابن مسعود وابن عباس.

وهذا في حق أهل الأمصار، فأما أهل الموسم فإنهم يكبرون من صلاة الظهر يوم النحر؛ لأنهم قبل ذلك مشتغلون بالتلبية.

وحكاه عن سفيان بن عيينة، وقال: هو قول حسن.
ويمتد تكبيرهم إلى آخر أيام التشريق.(فتح الباري 23/9)

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام الأضحية 

 قال ابن قدامة:
ويسن استسمان الأضحية واستحسانها؛ لقول الله تعالى: {ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب}.

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: تعظيمها استسمانها واستعظامها واستحسانها.

ولأن ذلك أعظم لأجرها، وأكثر لنفعها.

ولا يجزئ في الأضحية غير بهيمة الأنعام، وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم.

[وسن الأضحية المجزئ في] ثني المعز إذا تمت له سنة ودخل في الثانية، والبقرة إذا صار لها سنتان ودخلت في الثالثة، والإبل إذا كمل لها خمس سنين ودخلت في السادسة.

ويجتنب في الضحايا العوراء البين عورها، والعجفاء التي لا تنقي، والعرجاء البين عرجها، والمريضة التي لا يرجى برؤها، لا نعلم بين أهل العلم خلافا في أنها تمنع الإجزاء. (المغني 439/9)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

عيدكم مبارك
تقبل الله مني ومنكم
وأدام أفراحكم وسعادتكم

أخوكم: نايف بن محمد اليحيى

----------


## فوائد فقهية

التحلل الأول 

 عن عبدالله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه قال: (إذا رمى الجمرة حل له كل شيء، إلا النساء)، فيباح له كل محظورات الإحرام ما عدا أن يأتي زوجته، وهذا يجوز بعد التحلل الثاني بطواف الإفاضة مع الرمي والحلق. 

قال ابن قدامة عن التحلل برمي جمرة العقبة فقط: وهذا قول عطاء، ومالك، وأبي ثور، وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى. (المغني 390/3)

وهو مروي عن عمر وعائشة رضي الله عنهم. 

 قال الشيخ ابن باز: التحلل الأول يحصل برمي جمرة العقبة عند جمع من أهل العلم، وهو قول قوي، وإنما الأحوط هو تأخير التحلل الأول حتى يحلق المحرم أو يقصر. (مجموع فتاويه 316/17)

 ثم قال عن فضيلة الحلق: والحلق أفضل من التقصير، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بالمغفرة والرحمة ثلاث مرات للمحلقين، ومرة واحدة للمقصرين. (مجموع فتاويه 224/16)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الذبح ليلاً 

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الذبح في النهار أفضل، ويجوز في الليل؛ لأن الأيام إذا أطلقت دخلت فيها الليالي، ولذلك دخلت الليالي في الأيام في الذكر، حيث كانت وقتا له كما كان النهار وقتا له، فكذلك تدخل في الذبح فتكون وقتا له كالنهار. 

ولا يكره الذبح في الليل؛ لأنه لا دليل على الكراهة. (من كتابه: أحكام الأضحية)

 وقال ابن قدامة عن جواز الذبح ليلاً: وهو رواية عن أحمد، واختيار أصحابنا المتأخرين، وقول الشافعي، وإسحاق، وأبي حنيفة وأصحابه؛ لأن الليل زمن يصح فيه الرمي، فأشبه النهار. (المغني 454/9)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

التحلل الأول 

 عن عبدالله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه قال: (إذا رمى الجمرة حل له كل شيء، إلا النساء)، فيباح له كل محظورات الإحرام ما عدا أن يأتي زوجته، وهذا يجوز بعد التحلل الثاني بطواف الإفاضة مع الرمي والحلق. 

 قال ابن قدامة عن التحلل برمي جمرة العقبة فقط: وهذا قول عطاء، ومالك، وأبي ثور، وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى. (المغني 390/3)

وهو مروي عن عمر وعائشة رضي الله عنهم. 

 قال الشيخ ابن باز: التحلل الأول يحصل برمي جمرة العقبة عند جمع من أهل العلم، وهو قول قوي، وإنما الأحوط هو تأخير التحلل الأول حتى يحلق المحرم أو يقصر. (مجموع فتاويه 316/17)

 ثم قال عن فضيلة الحلق: والحلق أفضل من التقصير، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بالمغفرة والرحمة ثلاث مرات للمحلقين، ومرة واحدة للمقصرين. (مجموع فتاويه 224/16)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خير من الدنيا وما فيها 


 في صحيح مسلم: «ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها». 

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
الدنيا منذ خلقت إلى قيام الساعة بما فيها من كل الزخارف من ذهب متاع وقصور وغير ذلك، هاتان الركعتان خير من الدنيا وما فيها؛ لأن هاتين الركعتين باقيتان والدنيا زائلة. (الشرح الممتع 70/4) 

 قال ابن قدامة: 
وآكد السنن الرواتب ركعتا الفجر، ويستحب تخفيفهما، ويستحب أن يقرأ فيهما في الأولى: {قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا} [البقرة: 1366]، وفي الآخرة منهما:{آمنا بالله واشهد بأنا مسلمون} [آل عمران: 52]، رواه مسلم.  (المغني 93/22)  

هذا فضل نافلة الفجر، فكيف بفضل الفريضة؟
وأي حرمان أعظم من تأخيرها عن وقتها.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من قرارات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي:

إذا تأخر المشتري المدين في دفع الأقساط عن الموعد المحدد فلا يجوز إلزامه أي زيادة على الدين بشرط سابق أو بدون شرط ، لأن ذلك ربا محرم .

 يحرم على المدين المليء أن يماطل في أداء ما حل من الأقساط ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز شرعاً اشتراط التعويض في حالة التأخر عن الأداء.

 يجوز شرعاً أن يشترط البائع بالأجل حلول الأقساط قبل مواعيدها عند تأخر المدين عن أداء بعضها، ما دام المدين قد رضي بهذا الشرط عند التعاقد.

 كل زيادة أو فائدة على الدين الذي حل أجله وعجز المدين عن الوفاء به مقابل تأجيله، وكذلك الفائدة على القرض منذ بداية العقد، هاتان الصورتان ربا محرم شرعا. 

 فوائد البنوك على الودائع [أي: مقابل المال المودع من العميل في حسابه في البنك] من الربا المحرم شرعاً في الكتاب والسنة، وهو ما تضافرت عليه القرارات والفتاوى منذ المؤتمر الإسلامي الثاني لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية المنعقد بالقاهرة في المحرم 1385 هـ، وحضره خمسة وثمانون فقيها من كبار علماء الأمة، وضم ممثلين لخمس وثلاثين دولة إسلامية، ونص في بنده الأول على أن: الفائدة على أنواع القروض كلها ربا محرم. 


خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام  
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خير من الدنيا وما فيها 


 في صحيح مسلم: «ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها». 

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
الدنيا منذ خلقت إلى قيام الساعة بما فيها من كل الزخارف من ذهب متاع وقصور وغير ذلك، هاتان الركعتان خير من الدنيا وما فيها؛ لأن هاتين الركعتين باقيتان والدنيا زائلة. (الشرح الممتع 70/4) 

 قال ابن قدامة: 
وآكد السنن الرواتب ركعتا الفجر، ويستحب تخفيفهما، ويستحب أن يقرأ فيهما في الأولى: {قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا} [البقرة: 1366]، وفي الآخرة منهما:{آمنا بالله واشهد بأنا مسلمون} [آل عمران: 52]، رواه مسلم.  (المغني 93/22)  

هذا فضل نافلة الفجر، فكيف بفضل الفريضة؟
وأي حرمان أعظم من تأخيرها عن وقتها.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من قرارات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي:

إذا تأخر المشتري المدين في دفع الأقساط عن الموعد المحدد فلا يجوز إلزامه أي زيادة على الدين بشرط سابق أو بدون شرط ، لأن ذلك ربا محرم .

 يحرم على المدين المليء أن يماطل في أداء ما حل من الأقساط ، ومع ذلك لا يجوز شرعاً اشتراط التعويض في حالة التأخر عن الأداء.

 يجوز شرعاً أن يشترط البائع بالأجل حلول الأقساط قبل مواعيدها عند تأخر المدين عن أداء بعضها، ما دام المدين قد رضي بهذا الشرط عند التعاقد.

 كل زيادة أو فائدة على الدين الذي حل أجله وعجز المدين عن الوفاء به مقابل تأجيله، وكذلك الفائدة على القرض منذ بداية العقد، هاتان الصورتان ربا محرم شرعا. 

 فوائد البنوك على الودائع [أي: مقابل المال المودع من العميل في حسابه في البنك] من الربا المحرم شرعاً في الكتاب والسنة، وهو ما تضافرت عليه القرارات والفتاوى منذ المؤتمر الإسلامي الثاني لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية المنعقد بالقاهرة في المحرم 1385 هـ، وحضره خمسة وثمانون فقيها من كبار علماء الأمة، وضم ممثلين لخمس وثلاثين دولة إسلامية، ونص في بنده الأول على أن: الفائدة على أنواع القروض كلها ربا محرم. 


خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام  
https://telegram.me/Fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هل من الممكن تخريج علماء في هذا العصر المزدحم بالشواغل؟

إجابة موفقة من معالي الشيخ: صالح العصيمي

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان 

 في صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان، شهر الله المحرم) 

 قال البغوي: قوله: (شهر الله المحرم)، نسبه إلى نفسه على جهة التعظيم مع أن الشهور كلها لله، كما قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {ناقة الله وسقياها}. (شرح السنة 341/6)

 قال ابن رجب: التطوع بالصيام نوعان: أحدهما: التطوع المطلق بالصوم، فهذا أفضله المحرم، كما أن أفضل التطوع المطلق بالصلاة قيام الليل. (لطائف المعارف ص34)

 وقد ورد في فضل الصيام ما يبعث الهمم للمبادرة إليه، فمن ذلك ما في المسند أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الصيام جُنة، وحصن حصين من النار)،

قال ابن عبد البر: والجُنة الوقاية والستر من النار، وحسبك بهذا فضلا للصائم. (التمهيد 53/19)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن رجب:
اختلف العلماء في أي الأشهر الحرم أفضل، فقال الحسن وغيره: أفضلها شهر الله المحرم، ورجحه طائفة من المتأخرين. 

وروى وهب بن جرير، عن قرة بن خالد، عن الحسن قال: إن الله افتتح السنة بشهر حرام، وختمها بشهر حرام، فليس شهر في السنة بعد شهر رمضان أعظم عند الله من المحرم، وكان يسمى شهر الله الأصم من شدة تحريمه. (لطائف المعارف 34/1)


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وصية مع بداية العام الدراسي 

 قال ابن رجب:

من أعظم ما يتقرب به العبد إلى الله تعالى من النوافل: كثرة تلاوة القرآن، وسماعه بتفكر وتدبر وتفهم. 

قال خباب بن الأرت لرجل: تقرب إلى الله ما استطعت، واعلم أنك لن تتقرب إليه بشيء هو أحب إليه من كلامه. 

فلا شيء عند المحبين أحلى من كلام محبوبهم. (جامع العلوم والحكم 1080/3)

وبكل آية تحفظها ترفع درجة في الجنة 

 ومع بداية العام الدراسي لا تتأخر في الالتحاق بركب القرآن في حلق القرآن، فبكل حرف عشر حسنات، والقرآن يكون شافعاً وحجة لك في الآخرة إذا أخلصت لله العمل. 

وبإلحاق أبنائك فلك مثل أجرهم، ويلبسوك التاج يوم القيامة. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

هدي السلف في الفتن

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ساعة الإجابة 

 قال ابن حجر:
وروى سعيد بن منصور بإسناد صحيح إلى أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، أن ناسا من الصحابة اجتمعوا فتذاكروا ساعة الجمعة، ثم افترقوا فلم يختلفوا أنها آخر ساعة من يوم الجمعة.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

لطائف مختصرة حول عاشوراء 

 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (ما رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرَّى صيام يوم فضَّله على غيره إلا هذا اليوم يوم عاشوراء) أخرجه البخاري. 

وفي صحيح مسلم: (صيام يوم عاشوراء، أحتسب على الله أن يكفر السنة التي قبله)

  قال الزهري حاضاً على صيامه حتى في السفر: (رمضان له عدة من أيام أخر، وعاشوراء يفوت)، ونص الإمام أحمد على أنه يستحب أن يصام في السفر. (لطائف المعارف ص52). 


 قال ابن حجر: نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على أنه الآن ليس بفرض، والإجماع على أنه مستحب. 

وتأكُّد استحبابه باقٍ، ولا سيما مع استمرار الاهتمام به حتى في عام وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ حيث يقول:  (لئن عشت لأصومن التاسع والعاشر)، ولترغيبه في صومه وأنه يكفِّر سنة، وأي تأكيد أبلغ من هذا؟! (فتح الباري 4/289). 


 قال ابن تيمية: صيام يوم عاشوراء كفارة سنة، ولا يكره إفراده بالصوم. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/461). 

وقال أيضاً: وتكفير الطهارة والصلاة وصيام رمضان وعرفة وعاشوراء للصغائر فقط. (الفتاوى الكبرى 4/428).

 من كان في بلد أعلنوا فيه تحديد عاشوراء فإنه يصوم معهم

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: 
صوموا وأفطروا كما يصوم ويفطر أهل البلد الذي أنتم فيه. 

 قال ابن رجب:
وكل ما روي في فضل الاكتحال في يوم عاشوراء والاختضاب والاغتسال فيه فموضوع لا يصح.

 وأما التوسعة فيه على العيال فقد روي من وجوه متعددة لا يصح منها شيء.

 وأما اتخاذه مأتما كما تفعله الرافضة لأجل قتل الحسين رضي الله عنه فيه، فهو من عمل من ضل سعيه في الحياة الدنيا وهو يحسب أنه يحسن صنعا، ولم يأمر الله ولا رسوله باتخاذ أيام مصائب الأنبياء وموتهم مأتماً فكيف بمن دونهم؟! (لطائف المعارف ص52)


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شرف وفضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 قال السخاوي :

وهي – أي الصلاة والسلام على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم – من أبرك الأعمال وأفضلها، وأكثرها نفعاً في الدين والدنيا.

والتي لا توجد في غيره من الأعمال، ولا تعرف في سواه من الأفعال والأقوال، صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا. (القول البديع ص109)

 وذكر ابن القيم في كتابه "جلاء الأفهام" أكثر من أربعين فضيلة لمن أكثر من الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر  التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

شهود لك يوم القيامة 

 قال ابن القيم:
في دوام الذكر في الطريق والبيت والحضر والسفر والبقاع تكثيراً لشهود العبد يوم القيامة، فإن البقعة والدار والجبل والأرض تشهد للذاكر يوم القيامة، قال تعالى: {يومئذ تحدث أخبارها } 

وروى الترمذي عن أبي هريرة قال: «قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتدرون ما أخبارها؟ قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: فإن أخبارها أن تشهد على كل عبد أو أمة بما عمل على ظهرها، تقول: عمل يوم كذا كذا وكذا» قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح.

والذاكر لله عز وجل في سائر البقاع مكثر شهوده. (الوابل الصيب ص٨١) 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

إذا بطلت طهارة الإمام فهل تبطل صلاة المأموم؟

 قال الشيخ السعدي:

المأموم المعذور الذي لا يعلم حدث إمامه ولا نجاسته صلاته صحيحة ولو كان الإمام عالمًا بحدث نفسه ونجاسته ؛ لأن لكل نفس ما كسبت ، وعليها ما اكتسبت ، والمأموم لم يحصل له من مبطلات الصلاة ومفسداتها شيء ، فكيف يحكم ببطلان صلاته ؟! بل الصواب أنها لا تبطل صلاة المأموم ببطلان صلاة إمامه في كل صورة حتى ولو بطلت في أثناء الصلاة وخرج منها ، فإن المأموم يبني على صلاته إما منفردًا ، أو يصلي بهم أحدهم بقية صلاتهم ، وهو رواية قوية عن الإمام أحمد. 

(الفتاوى السعدية 7/120) ضمن المجموعة الكاملة.

وبه قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين كما في مجموع فتاويه (12 / 372) 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كيف تربي نفسك على العبادة؟ 

 من جميل لفتات الشيخ ابن عثيمين قوله حاكياً عن تجربته في ذلك: 

واعلم علم إنسان مجرب، أنك إذا أكرهت نفسك على طاعة الله أحببت الطاعة وألفتها، وصرت بعد ما كنت تكرهها تأبى نفسك إذا أردت أن تتخلف عنها.

ونحن نجد بعض الناس يكره أن يصلي مع الجماعة، ويثقل عليه ذلك عندما يبدأ في فعله، لكن إذا به بعد فترة تكون الصلاة مع الجماعة قرة عين، ولو تأمره ألا يصلي لا يطيعك. 

فأنت عود نفسك وأكرهها أول الأمر، وستلين لك فيما بعد وتنقاد. (شرح رياض الصالحين 91/2)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في قول الله تعالى: (وَاتَّقُواْ فِتْنَةً لاَّ تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنكُمْ خَآصَّةً)

 أمر الله المؤمنين أن لا يقروا المنكر بين أظهرهم فيعمهم العذاب. (تفسير الطبري 474/13)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فائدة مهمة

البعض يحس بالتقصير فيترك نفع الناس، وإرسال الفوائد لهم، وإنكار المنكر بحجة أنه لم يعمل بذلك 

 قال الطبري:
يجب الأمر بالمعروف لمن قدر عليه، ولو كان الآمر متلبسا بالمعصية، لأنه في الجملة يؤجر على الأمر بالمعروف ولا سيما إن كان مطاعا، وأما إثمه الخاص به فقد يغفره الله له، وقد يؤاخذه به، وأما من قال: لا يأمر بالمعروف إلا من ليست فيه وصمة! فإن أراد أنه الأولى فجيد، وإلا فيستلزم سد باب الأمر إذا لم يكن هناك غيره. 

 وقال النووي:
قال العلماء: ولا يشترط في الآمر والناهي أن يكون كامل الحال، ممتثلا ما يأمر به مجتنبا ما ينهى عنه، بل عليه الأمر وإن كان مخلا بما يأمر به، والنهي وإن كان متلبسا بما ينهى عنه. 

فإنه يجب عليه شيئان: أن يأمر نفسه وينهاها، ويأمر غيره وينهاه، فإذا أخل بأحدهما كيف يباح له الإخلال بالآخر!. (شرح النووي على مسلم 2/23)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مائة فائدة مختصرة منقولة عن ابن تيمية

https://www.moswarat.com/books_view_2936.html

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كتاب مختصر فيه لطائف تربوية وإيمانية من السيرة النبوية

https://www.alukah.net/library/0/125056/

----------


## فوائد فقهية

علاج نسيان العلم للشيخ ابن عثيمين

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أثر تغريدة عابرة!

----------


## فوائد فقهية

محاضرات ولقاءات فقهية مفيدة:

مفاتيح علم الفقه | الشيخ: عبد السلام الشويعر | المدة: ١:١٣:٥٠




 المنهجية في تعلم الفقه | الشيخ: صالح العصيمي | المدة: ١:٤٥:٠٠




سلسلة دروس بعنوان: المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد | الشيخ: عبد السلام الشويعر | المدة: ١١ درسًا، معدل نصف ساعة لكل درس.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...G1ZVJ4RxMvLc1y



محاضرتان بعنوان: بناء الملكة الفقهية | الشيخ: عامر بهجت | مدة المحاضرتين: ٤ ساعات تقريبًا.






 منهجية التعامل مع الخلاف الفقهي| الشيخ: نايف اليحيى | المدة: ٢:٤٧:٥١




كيفية دراسة كتب الفقه | الشيخ: صالح آل الشيخ | المدة: ٥٢:٢٥




مدارج تفقه الفقه | الشيخ: أحمد القعيمي | المدة: ٤:٤٧:٢٩

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مفتاح التوفيق 

 قال ابن القيم: إذا كان كل خير أصله التوفيق، وهو بيد الله لا بيد العبد، فمفتاحه الدعاء والافتقار وصدق اللجأ والرغبة والرهبة إليه، فمتى أعطى العبد هذا المفتاح فقد أراد أن يفتح له، ومتى أضلّه عن المفتاح بقي باب الخير مرتجاً دونه. 

وقال أيضاً: من ألهم الدعاء فقد أريد به الإجابة؛ فإن الله سبحانه يقول: (ادعوني أستجب لكم).

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الخميس ستقام صلاة الاستسقاء في السعودية، وهذه بعض أحكامها:

 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد. (رواه الترمذي وصححه)

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس .

وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات، فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛ لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)

 وقال أيضاً: خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:

أولاً : أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.

ثانياً : أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .

ثالثاً : أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)

 قال ابن قدامة: 
يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم. (المغني 151/2)

قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تعصف بعض الفتن ثم تنقشع، ويفوز بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة من ثبت على دين الله ولم يبدل ويغير. 

قال الإمام أحمد بعد أن انتهت فتنة القول بخلق القرآن:

"تلك فتنة كانت، فتن الله بها الناس، أعاذنا الله وإياكم من الفتن والعذاب، قد صار القوم إلى الله، قوم طلبوا دنيا - يعني لما أجابوا -، وقوم على الطمع، ولم ينالوا الذي أرادوا، وآخرون على التقية والعذاب، وآخرون على ډيانة، نسأل الله العافية والسلامة، فالحمد لله الذي كشف ذلك عن هذه الأمة، إن الله ناصر دينه". (المحنة لحنبل ص 88)

فلخص حال الناس مع الفتن، وما أعظم قوله: (قد صار القوم إلى الله)

فعلى أي حال يحب أحدنا أن يقدم على ربه؟

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر   التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أفضل نوافل الصلاة 

 قال ابن تيمية:
الوتر سنة مؤكدة باتفاق المسلمين .. لا ينبغي لأحد تركه .. والوتر أفضل من جميع تطوعات النهار كصلاة الضحى؛ بل أفضل الصلاة بعد المكتوبة قيام الليل، وأوكد ذلك الوتر وركعتا الفجر. (مجموع الفتاوى 88/23)

فلا تحرم نفسك أن توتر ولو بركعة، فأحب العمل إلى الله أدومه وإن قل.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي 

 قال الحافظ السخاوي: "عمل المولد الشريف لم ينقل عن أحد من السلف الصالح في القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة وإنما حدث بعد". (سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي 1/439)

 أول من أحدث ما يسمى بالمولد النبوي هم بنو عبيد الذين اشتهروا بالفاطميين، وقد قرر هذا جماعة من المتأخرين منهم: العلامة الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية سابقا الشيخ: (محمد بخيت المطيعي  في كتابه: "أحسن الكلام فيما يتعلق بالسنة والبدعة من الأحكام").

 وبنو عبيد قال عنهم الإمام المؤرخ أبو شامة: وفي أيامهم كثرث الرافضة واستحكم أمرهم، وأفسدت عقائد طوائف. (الروضتين ص200)

 ومن تأمل في الاحتفال بالمولد وجده مخالف للسنة لأمور منها:

١- أنه لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أمر به ولا فعله صحابته ولا أحد من التابعين، ولا تابعيهم، فهل كل هؤلاء لم يتفطنوا لهذا الفضل وهذه العبادة؟!

٢- أنه داخل فيما حذر منه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: "إياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة" فقوله: (كل بدعة ضلالة)،  عموم لا مخصص له، يدخل فيه كل أمر مخترع محدث لا أصل له في دين الله، والعلماء مجمعون على أنه أمر محدث.

٣- يوم مولده مختلف فيه، فكيف تكون عبادة عظيمة يتقرب إلى الله بها واليوم الذي يحتفل فيه غير مجزوم به! (ينظر: فتح الباري شرح حديث رقم 3641 )

 وممن أفتى ببدعية المولد:
- الفاكهاني المالكي وله رسالة بعنوان: (المورد في الكلام على عمل المولد)

- أبو عبد الله الحفار، له فتاوى ذكرها الونشريسي في المعيار المعرب، وهو من علماء المغرب.

- ابن الحاج المالكي، له كلام نفيس في المدخل بداية الجزء الثاني.

- الشيخ محمد بخيت المطيعي الحنفي مفتي الديار المصرية.

وغيرهم كثير، ينظر للاستزادة: (المولد النبوي تاريخه حكمه آثاره أقوال العلماء فيه د.ناصر الحنيني)، وما سبق منقول منه بتصرف.


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تفصيل في مسألة الرياء 

قال الشيخ السعدي:

واعلم أن الرياء فيه تفصيل:

فإن كان الحامل للعبد على العمل قصد مراءاة الناس، واستمر على هذا القصد الفاسد، فعمله حابط وهو شرك أصغر، ويخشى أن يتذرع به إلى الشرك الأكبر.

وإن كان الحامل للعبد على العمل إرادة وجه الله مع إرادة مراءاة الناس، ولم يقلع عن الرياء بعمله، فظاهر النصوص أيضا بطلان هذا العمل.

وإن كان الحامل للعبد على العمل وجه الله وحده، ولكن عرض له الرياء في أثناء عمله، فإن دفعه وخلص إخلاصه لله لم يضره، وإن ساكنه واطمأن إليه نقص العمل، وحصل لصاحبه من ضعف الإيمان والإخلاص بحسب ما قام في قلبه من الرياء، وتقاوم العمل لله وما خالطه من شائبة الرياء.

والرياء آفة عظيمة، ويحتاج إلى علاج شديد، وتمرين النفس على الإخلاص، ومجاهدتها في مدافعة خواطر الرياء والأغراض الضارة، والاستعانة بالله على دفعها لعل الله يخلص إيمان العبد ويحقق توحيده.

وأما العمل لأجل الدنيا وتحصيل أغراضها: 

 فإن كانت إرادة العبد كلها لهذا القصد، ولم يكن له إرادة لوجه الله والدار الآخرة، فهذا ليس له في الآخرة من نصيب.
وهذا العمل على هذا الوصف لا يصدر من مؤمن، فان المؤمن ولو كان ضعيف الإيمان، لا بد أن يريد الله والدار الآخرة.

وأما من عمل العمل لوجه الله ولأجل الدنيا، والقصدان متساويان أو متقاربان فهذا وإن كان مؤمنا فإنه ناقص الإيمان والتوحيد والإخلاص، وعمله ناقص لفقده كمال الإخلاص.

 وأما من عمل لله وحده وأخلص في عمله إخلاصا تاما ولكنه يأخذ على عمله جعلا ومعلوما يستعين به على العمل والدين، كالجعالات التي تجعل على أعمال الخبر، وكالمجاهد الذي يترتب على جهاده غنيمة أو رزق، وكالأوقاف التي تجعل على المساجد والمدارس والوظائف الدينية لمن يقوم بها، فهذا لا يضر أخذه في إيمان العبد وتوحيده لكونه لم يرد بعمله الدنيا، وإنما أراد الدين وقصد أن يكون ما حصل له معينا له على قيام الدين.
ولهذا جعل الله في الأموال الشرعية كالزكوات وأموال الفيء وغيرها جزءا كبيرا لمن يقوم بالوظائف الدينية والدنيوية النافعة، كما قد عرف تفاصيل ذلك.

فهذا التفصيل يبين لك حكم هذه المسألة كبيرة الشأن ويوجب لك أن تنزل الأمور منازلها والله أعلم.

القول السديد شرح كتاب التوحيد ص ١٤٧



 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

البعض يحتج بالقدر على استمراره بالذنب وترك الطاعة، ثم تجده يسعى لكسب الدنيا من كل وجه ولا يقعد ويقول: "لو كان مقدر لي الرزق سيأتي"

بل ولا يقبل الاحتجاج بالقدر لو أخطأ عليه شخص أو لم يوف له حقه.

 قال ابن تيمية:
وقد عاقب الله قوم نوح وهود وصالح وغيرهم من الأمم وقد شرع الله عقوبة المعتدين، وأعد جهنم للكافرين فكيف يكون القدر عذرا للذنب؟. 

وهؤلاء لا يحتجون بالقدر إلا إذا كانوا متبعين لأهوائهم بغير علم، ولا يطردون حجتهم ،فإن القدر لو كان عذرا للخلق للزم أن لا يلام أحد، ولا يذم ولا يعاقب لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، ولا يقتص من ظالم أصلا.

 بل يمكن الناس أن يفعلوا ما يشتهون مطلقا ومعلوم أن هذا لا يتصور أن يقوم عليه مصلحة أحد. (مجموع الفتاوى 8/454)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب الثبات 

 قال ابن تيمية:

وليتخذ وردا من " الأذكار " في النهار ووقت النوم وليصبر على ما يعرض له من الموانع والصوارف فإنه لا يلبث أن يؤيده الله بروح منه ويكتب الإيمان في قلبه.

 وليحرص على إكمال الفرائض من الصلوات الخمس باطنة وظاهرة فإنها عمود الدين. 

وليكن هجيراه: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فإنها بها تحمل الأثقال، وتكابد الأهوال، وينال رفيع الأحوال. 

ولا يسأم من الدعاء والطلب فإن العبد يستجاب له ما لم يعجل فيقول: قد دعوت ودعوت فلم يستجب لي. 

وليعلم أن النصر مع الصبر، وأن الفرج مع الكرب، وأن مع العسر يسرا. 

ولم ينل أحد شيئا من ختم الخير نبي فمن دونه إلا بالصبر. (مجموع الفتاوى 137/10)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

فضائل كبيرة لذكر سهل خفيف اللفظ

 قال ﷺ: (من قال حين يُصبح وحين يُمسي «سبحان الله وبحمده» مائةَ مرة، لم يأتِ أحدٌ يوم القيامة بأفضلَ ممّا جاء به، إلا أحدٌ قال مثل ما قال أو زاد عليه) رواه مسلم.

 وقال ﷺ: (من قال «سبحان الله وبحمده» في يومٍ مائةَ مرة، حُطّتْ خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زَبَدِ البحر) متفق عليه.

وتكراره مائة مرة لا يأخذ من الشخص أربع دقائق.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ضابط الغرر المؤثر في البيوع 

 يقول د. الصديق الضرير:
الغرر المؤثر هو الغرر الكثير في عقود المعاوضات المالية، إذا كان في المعقود عليه أصالة، ولم تدع للعقد حاجة. 

هذا هو الضابط - أو النظرية - الذي استطعت استخلاصه من النصوص الواردة في الغرر، ومن أقوال الفقهاء، و من الفروع الكثيرة المتعلقة بأحكام الغرر. 

وواضح من هذا الضابط أن الغرر المؤثر لابد أن تتوافر فيه الشروط التالية: 
1- أن يكون كثيراً. 
2- أن يكون في عقد من عقود المعاوضات المالية.
3- أن يكون في المعقود عليه أصالة.
4- ألا تدعو للعقد حاجة.

وإذا تخلف شرط من هذه الشروط الأربعة، فإن الغرر لا يكون له تأثير في صحة العقد. (الغرر في العقود وآثاره في التطبيقات المعاصرة ص39). 

وللفائدة، فبحثه هذا ألفه بعد رسالته الدكتوراه: "الغرر وأثره في العقود"، وكأنه لخصها فيه.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الإمام ضامن، وعليه تحقيق كمال الطمأنينة في صلاته، فالمأموم تبع له.

والبعض يستدل بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معاذا بالتخفيف ويخل تبعاً لذلك بالطمأنينة.

قال ابن القيم عن الاستدلال بحديث معاذ:

التخفيف أمر نسبي يرجع إلى ما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وواظب عليه، لا إلى شهوة المأمومين، فإنه لم يكن يأمرهم بأمر ثم يخالفه .. وهديه الذي كان واظب عليه هو الحاكم على كل ما تنازع فيه المتنازعون. 

ويدل عليه ما رواه النسائي وغيره عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: «كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرنا بالتخفيف، ويؤمنا ب (الصافات)» فالقراءة ب (الصافات) من التخفيف الذي كان يأمر به.

وأنكر على معاذ قراءته ب (البقرة) ولهذا قال له: (أفتان أنت يا معاذ) فتعلق النقارون بهذه الكلمة، ولم يلتفتوا إلى ما قبلها ولا ما بعدها. (زاد المعاد 207/1)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مختصر أحكام المسح على الخفين

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام الشتاء

 في صحيح مسلم: (ألا أدلُكم على ما يمحو اللهُ بهِ الخطايا ويرفعُ بهِ الدرجاتِ؟ قالوا: بلى يا رسولَ اللهِ، قال إسباغُ الوضوءِ على المكارهِ، وكثرةُ الخطا إلى المساجِدِ، وانتظارُ الصلاةِ بعدَ الصلاةِ، فذلكمْ الرباطُ)

 قال الزركشي: الإسباغ تعميم العضو بالماء بحيث يجري عليه، ولا يكون مسحا. (شرح الزركشي 318/1)

 تنشيف الأعضاء بعد الوضوء قال عنه النووي بعد أن ذكر الأقوال فيه: (مباح يستوي فعله وتركه، وهذا الذي نختاره، فإن المنع أو الاستحباب يحتاج إلى دليل ظاهر). (شرح مسلم 556/1)

 قال الأُبّي: تسخين الماء لدفع برده ليتقوى على العبادة لا يمنع من حصول الثواب المذكور. (إكمال إكمال المعلم 54/2)

 قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
أسباب التيمم هي أسباب الوضوء، فإذا عجز عن الماء لمرضه وجب عليه التيمم للصلاة، لمس المصحف، للطواف، والمقصود أن التيمم يقوم مقام الوضوء، فإذا وجد أسباب الوضوء ولم يوجد الماء فإنه يتيمم بالصعيد؛ يضرب التراب بيديه ضربة واحدة يمسح بهما وجهه وكفيه، وهكذا المريض الذي لا يستطيع، يضره الماء يفعل التيمم، والصحيح أنه يقوم مقام الطهارة، يرفع الحدث إلى وجود الماء، فإذا تيمم للظهر صلى به العصر إذا كان على طهارة وهكذا.

وقال أيضاً: كثير ممن يذهب إلى النزهة يستعملون التيمم والماء عندهم كثير، والوصول إليه ميسر، وهذا بلا شك تساهل قبيح، وعمل منكر لا يجوز فعله، وإنما يعذر المسلم في استعمال التيمم إذا بعد عنه الماء، أو لم يبق عنده منه إلا اليسير الذي يحفظه لإنقاذ حياته وأهله وبهائمه مع بعد الماء عنه.

وقال أيضاً:
إذا وقع البرد وأنت في مكان لا حيلة لك في ماء دافئ، كالذي في الصحراء وليس عنده ما يسخن به الماء، ويخشى المضرة عليه من استعمال الماء، فإنه يتيمم، والحمد لله، مثلما تيمم عمرو بن العاص في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -
(من موقع الشيخ)


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

كيفية زكاة عروض التجارة

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أحكام الشتاء

محاضرة مفيدة فيها مسائل مهمة

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أدعية للاختبارات 

 تنتشر كل فترة اختبارات بعض الأدعية والسور القرآنية ويزعم من ينشرها أنها خاصة للاختبار، ويضع مواضع لقولها أثناء الدراسة وعند الاختبار أو تسليم الورقة، وكل هذا لم يثبت فيه نص، فلا يحدد دعاء معين لوقت مخصص إلا بدليل. 

لكن يدعى بالأدعية العامة ويسأل الله التيسير، فالدعاء مشروع في كل حال، ومن الأدعية العامة المناسبة:

 (اللهمَّ لا سهلَ إلا ما جعلتَه سهلًا، و أنت تجعلُ الحَزْنَ إذا شئتَ سهلًا)، صححه ابن حجر.

 (يا حيُّ يا قيُّومُ برحمتِكَ أستغيثُ، أصلِح لي شأني كلَّهُ، ولا تَكلني إلى نفسي طرفةَ عينٍ) حسنه الألباني.

 (دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا ربه وهو في بطن الحوت: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب له)، حسنه ابن حجر.

 (وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ)، إذا وقع منك النسيان لشيء فاذكر الله؛ لأن النسيان من الشيطان، كما قال تعالى عن فتى موسى: (وَمَآ أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلاَّ الشيطان أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ). (أضواء البيان للشنقيطي 61/4)

 قال ابن القيم: وكان شيخنا [ابن تيمية] إذا أشكلت عليه المسائل يقول: "يا معلم إبراهيم علمني"، ويكثر الاستغاثة بذلك .. وكان مكحول يقول عند الإفتاء: "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"، وكان مالك يقول: "ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم"، وكان بعضهم يقول: {رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي، وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي، وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي، يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِيً}، وكان بعضهم يقول: "اللهم وفقني واهدني وسددني واجمع لي بين الصواب والثواب واعذني من الخطأ والحرمان". (إعلام الموقعين 197/6)


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب أرسل "اشتراك" للرقم 
00966576830389 
وعبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تفصيل الكلام في الميت مدحاً أو ذماً

 قال النووي: ويستحب الثناء على الميت وذكر محاسنه، وفي الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: مروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيراً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وجبت» ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شراً، فقال: «وجبت». 

فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال: «هذا أثنيتم عليه خيراً، فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شراً، فوجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض». 

فإن قيل: كيف مكنوا بالثناء بالشر مع الحديث الصحيح في البخاري وغيره في النهي عن سب الأموات؟ 

فالجواب: أن النهي عن سب الأموات هو في غير المنافق وسائر الكفار، وفي غير المتظاهر بفسق أو بدعة، فأما هؤلاء فلا يحرم ذكرهم بشر، للتحذير من طريقتهم، ومن الاقتداء بآثارهم. 

وهذا الحديث محمول على أن الذي أثنوا عليه شرّاًً كان مشهوراً بنفاق أو نحوه مما ذكرنا، هذا هو الصواب. (شرح مسلم 20/7، وفصل المسألة في كتاب الأذكار 167/1)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر  التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم 

 قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: اجتنبوا أعداء الله في عيدهم. (التاريخ الكبير للبخاري رقم 659)

 (والذين لا يشهدون الزور)، قال ابن عباس والضحاك: الزور عيد المشركين. (أحكام أهل الذمة 1244/3)

 قال الإمام الذهبي: فإن قال قائل: أنا لا أقصد التشبه بهم؟

 فيقال له: نفس الموافقة والمشاركة في أعيادهم ومواسمهم حرام، بدليل ما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح  أنه (نهى عن الصلاة وقت طلوع الشمس ووقت غروبها)، وقال: (إنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان، وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار )، والمصلي لا يقصد ذلك، إذ لو قصده كفر، لكن نفس الموافقة والمشاركة لهم في ذلك حرام. (تشبُّه الخسيس بأهل الخميس ص37)

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: تهنئة الكفار بعيد الكريسماس أو غيره من أعيادهم الدينية حــرام بالاتفاق، كما نقل ذلك ابن القيم في كتابه (أحكام أهـل الذمـة)، ثم قال: (فهذا إن سلم قائله من الكفر فهو من المحرمات، وهو بمنـزلة أن يهنئه بسجوده للصليب .. فمن هنأ عبداً بمعصية أو بدعة أو كفر فقد تعرض لمقت الله وسخطه).

- وإنما كانت تهنئة الكفار بأعيادهم الدينية حرامًا وبهذه المثابة التي ذكرها ابن القيم، لأن فيها إقراراً لما هم عليه من شعـائر الكفر، ورضىً به لهم، وإن كان هو لا يرضى بهذا الكفر لنفسه، لكن يحـرم على المسلم أن يرضى بشعائر الكفر أو يهنئ بها غيره.

- وإذا هنؤونا بأعيادهم فإننا لا نجيبهم على ذلك، لأنها ليست بأعياد لنا، ولأنهـا أعياد لا يرضاها الله تعالى، لأنهـا إما مبتدعة في دينهم، وإما مشروعة، لكن نسخت بدين الإسلام.

- وإجابة المسلم دعوتهم بهذه المناسبة حرام، لأن هذا أعظم من تهنئتهم بها لما في ذلك من مشاركتهم فيها .. وكذلك يحـرم على المسلمين التشبه بالكفار بإقامة الحفلات بهـذه المناسبة. (مجموع فتاويه 44/3)

 وإذا وجد حرجاً في عدم الرد عليهم إذا ابتدؤوه بالتهنئة فليرد برد عام، كأن يقولوا له: "عيد سعيد" فيرد عليهم: "وأنتم بخير، أو: وأنتم في سعادة" ونحو ذلك مما يكون ردا عاما لا تهنئة بعيدهم المحرم. 


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب أرسل "اشتراك" للرقم 
00966576830389 
وعبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من المتوقع والله أعلم حدوث كسوف للشمس يوم الخميس 29 ربيع الثاني 1441 هـ  

يظهر الكسوف بعد طلوع الشمس

والصلاة عند رؤيته سنة للرجال والنساء 

وهذا شرح مختصر لصفة صلاة الكسوف وبعض المسائل المتعلقة بها







 خدمة فوائد فقهية للاشتراك عبر التلقرام
https://t.me/fiiqh

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تفصيل الكلام في الميت مدحاً أو ذماً

 قال النووي: ويستحب الثناء على الميت وذكر محاسنه، وفي الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: مروا بجنازة فأثنوا عليها خيراً، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «وجبت» ثم مروا بأخرى فأثنوا عليها شراً، فقال: «وجبت». 

فقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: ما وجبت؟ قال: «هذا أثنيتم عليه خيراً، فوجبت له الجنة، وهذا أثنيتم عليه شراً، فوجبت له النار، أنتم شهداء الله في الأرض». 

فإن قيل: كيف مكنوا بالثناء بالشر مع الحديث الصحيح في البخاري وغيره في النهي عن سب الأموات؟ 

فالجواب: أن النهي عن سب الأموات هو في غير المنافق وسائر الكفار، وفي غير المتظاهر بفسق أو بدعة، فأما هؤلاء فلا يحرم ذكرهم بشر، للتحذير من طريقتهم، ومن الاقتداء بآثارهم. 

وهذا الحديث محمول على أن الذي أثنوا عليه شرّاًً كان مشهوراً بنفاق أو نحوه مما ذكرنا، هذا هو الصواب. (شرح مسلم 20/7، وفصل المسألة في كتاب الأذكار 167/1)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر  التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال ابن رجب: 

*وإذا اشتد الكرب، وعظم الخطب، كان الفرج حينئذٍ قريبًا في الغالب* 

قال تعالى: ﴿حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا﴾

ومن لطائف أسرار اقتراب الفرج باشتداد الكرب:

أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وُجِد الإياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق، ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده، *ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق استجاب الله له وكشف عنه*

 (نور الاقتباس في مشكاة وصية النبي ﷺ لابن عباس ص ١٢٣)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

وهذه بعض أحكام صلاة الاستسقاء

 قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للاستسقاء متبذلا متواضعا متضرعا، حتى أتى المصلى، ولم يزل في الدعاء والتضرع والتكبير، وصلى ركعتين كما كان يصلي في العيد. (رواه الترمذي وصححه)

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا فاتت الإنسان صلاة الاستسقاء، فأنا لا أعلم في هذا سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن لو صلى ودعا فلا بأس .

وأما بالنسبة للتكبيرات التي بعد تكبيرة الإحرام فإنك إذا دخلت مع الإمام بعد انتهاء التكبيرات، فإنك لا تعيد التكبيرات؛ لأنها سنة فات محلها، فإذا فات محلها سقطت. (مجموع فتاويه 355/16)

 وقال أيضاً: خالفت صلاة الاستسقاء صلاة العيد في أمور منها:

أولاً : أنه يخطب في العيد خطبتين على المذهب، وأما الاستسقاء فيخطب لها خطبة واحدة.

ثانياً : أنه في صلاة الاستسقاء تجوز الخطبة قبل الصلاة وبعدها، وأما في صلاة العيد فتكون بعد الصلاة .

ثالثاً : أنه في صلاة العيد تُبَيّن أحكام العيدين، وفي الاستسقاء يكثر من الاستغفار، والدعاء بطلب الغيث. (الشرح الممتع 12/5)

 قال ابن قدامة: 
يستحب تحويل الرداء للإمام والمأموم في قول أكثر أهل العلم. (المغني 151/2)

قال الشيخ ابن باز: 
السنة أن يحول الرداء في أثناء الخطبة عندما يستقبل القبلة، يحول رداءه، فيجعل الأيمن على الأيسر إذا كان رداءً أو بشتًا أي: عباءة، إن كان بشتًا يقلبه، وإن كان ما عليه شيء سوى غترة يقلبها، قال العلماء: تفاؤلا بأن الله يحول القحط إلى الخصب.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة برنامج مهمّات العلم على التلقرام 

 لفضيلة الشيخ: صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي عضو هيئة كبار العلماء والمقام بالمسجد النبوي

https://t.me/MohemmatAlelm

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام الرحلات

 يترخص برخص السفر من كان سيقطع مسافة 80 كم تقريباً، ولو كان في رحلة برية. (ينظر: فتاوى نور على الدرب لابن باز 30/13)

في صحيح مسلم: (مَنْ نَزَلَ مَنْزِلًا ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ، لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ شَيْءٌ حَتَّى يَرْتَحِلَ مِنْ مَنْزِلِهِ ذَلِكَ). 
قال المناوي: إذا قال ذاك مع قوة يقين وكمال إذعان لما أخبر به الشارع لا يضره شيء من الهوام والمخلوقات (حتى يرتحل عنه) أي: عن ذلك المنزل. 
*
قال القرطبي: خبرٌ صحيحٌ وقولٌ صادقٌ، فإني منذ سمعته عملت به فلم يضرني شيء، فتركته ليلة فلدغنتي عقرب. (فيض القدير 446/1)

 المحافظة على الأذان (فإنه لا يسمع مدى صوت المؤذن جن ولا إنس ولا شيء إلا شهد له يوم القيامة)، رواه البخاري. 

متى يقال دعاء الخلاء (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث)؟ 

قال ابن حجر: في الأمكنة المعدة لذلك يقوله قبيل دخولها، وأما في غيرها [كما في الصحراء] فيقوله في أول الشروع كتشمير ثيابه مثلاً، وهذا مذهب الجمهور، وقالوا فيمن نسي: يستعيذ بقلبه لا بلسانه. (فتح الباري 244/1)

يجوز الاستجمار بكل طاهر ما لم يكن نعمة أو فيه ذكر لله، من مناديل أو حجر أو رمل ولو كان الماء موجوداً. 

قال ابن قدامة:
وإن أراد الاقتصار على أحدهما فالماء أفضل، لأنه يطهر المحل، وهو أبلغ في التنظيف.

وإن اقتصر على الحجر أجزأه بغير خلاف بين أهل العلم. (المغني 1/206)

 يكره التبول في ثقب أو جحر، وهذا باتفاق المذاهب الأربعة، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم (نهى أن يبال في الجحر)، ولأنه ربما خرج عليه من الجحر ما يلسعه، قال النووي: هذا متفق عليه، وهي كراهة تنزيه. 
ويكره التبول والتغوط في مهب الريح؛ لئلا يصيبه رشاش النجاسة. (ينظر: الموسوعة الفقهية 34/17)

في الصحيحين: (لا يمسكن أحدكم ذكره بيمينه وهو يبول، ولا يتمسح من الخلاء بيمينه)، (ذكره بيمينه) أي: بيده اليمنى حال قضاء الحاجة، ولا تمس المرأة فرجها بيمينها فيكره، (ولا يتمسح بيمينه) أي: لا يستنجي بها. (فيض القدير 386/1)

 في الصحيحين: (إذا أتيتم الغائط فلا تستقبلوا القبلة ولا تستدبروها ببول ولا غائط).

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أحكام السفر

يترخص المسافر برخص السفر من حين خروجه من حد بيوت بلده الذي سافر منه، وهو مذهب جماهير أهل العلم. (ينظر: الاستذكار 77/6)، فإذا كان المطار خارج حدود البنيان فله الترخص فيه.

 إذا أذن وهو في بلده ثم سافر فله القصر والجمع عند جمهور العلماء. (ينظر: المغني 143/3)

 من نسي صلاة في الحضر حتى خرج وقتها  ثم ذكرها بعدما سافر، فقد قال الإمام أحمد: (بالإجماع يصليها أربعاً، وإذا نسيها في السفر فذكرها في الحضر صلى أربعاً بالاحتياط). (المغني 141/3)

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: من كان يعرف أنه سيصل إلى البلد قبل وقت العشاء فله أن يجمع العشاء إلى المغرب؛ لأنه في سفر، لكن نقول: الأولى لك ألا تجمع. 

ولو أخر المغرب حتى يصل إلى البلد فلا بأس، لكنه إذا وصل ووقت المغرب باق فإنه لا يجوز له أن يؤخره، بل يجب عليه أن يصليها في وقتها؛ لأن سبب الجمع هو السفر وقد انتهى، والقصر سببه السفر، فمتى انتهى السفر انتهى القصر. (لقاء الباب المفتوح 100/21).

 من صلى خلف مقيم أو من يغلب على ظنه أنه مقيم لزمه الإتمام سواء أدرك جميع الصلاة أو ركعة أو أقل. (ينظر: المغني 145/3)

 إذا أم المسافر مسافرين فنسي فصلاها تامة صحت صلاتهم وليس لذلك سجود سهو. (المغني 147/3)

 قال الشيخ ابن باز: إن كان سفره بعد دخول الوقت [الأفضل أن] يصلي قبل أن يسافر في المطار أو في غيره، أما إن كان السفر طويلاً فإنه يصلي في الطائرة أو فوق القطار والحمد لله، ولا يترك الصلاة حتى يخرج الوقت، يصليها على حسب طاقته إلى القبلة، ويصلي قائماً إن استطاع، فإن لم يستطع صلى جالساً. (فتاوى نور على الدرب 79/13) 


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أطلقت منصة المجلات العلمية لجامعة الإمام، وبالإمكان تحميل البحوث المحكمة فيها

https://imamjournals.org

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الله تعالى: (فويل للمصلين (4) الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون)

قال ابن كثير: 
أي: الذين هم من أهل الصلاة وقد التزموا بها، ثم هم عنها ساهون، إما عن فعلها في الوقت المقدر لها شرعا، فيخرجها عن وقتها بالكلية، كما قاله مسروق. 

وإما عن أدائها بأركانها وشروطها على الوجه المأمور به، وإما عن الخشوع فيها والتدبر لمعانيها. 

فاللفظ يشمل هذا كله، ولكل من اتصف بشيء من ذلك قسط من هذه الآية. 

ومن اتصف بجميع ذلك، فقد تم نصيبه منها، وكمل له النفاق العملي. كما ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تلك صلاة المنافق، تلك صلاة المنافق، تلك صلاة المنافق، يجلس يرقب الشمس، حتى إذا كانت بين قرني الشيطان قام فنقر أربعا لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا" (تفسير ابن كثير 493/8)

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة صوى وكوى

فيها فوائد ولطائف منتقاة، ومصممة في تصاميم مميزة، تستحق النشر والمتابعة 

تجدونها على هذا الرابط

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE-6KZcuBqhPhGnPbw

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال السعدي:
في قصة أصحاب الكهف دليل على أن من فرَّ بدينه من الفتن سلمه الله منها، وأن من حرص على العافية عافاه الله، ومن أوى إلى الله آواه الله وجعله هداية لغيره، ومن تحمل الذل في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته كان آخر أمره وعاقبته العز العظيم من حيث لا يحتسب.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

تأمل هذه الفضائل في الصدقة، وأنك أنت المنتفع بها أكثر من الفقير:

أولًا: أنّها تطفىء غضب الله سبحانه وتعالى كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إن صدقة السر تطفىء غضب الرب تبارك وتعالى» [صحيح الترغيب].

ثانيًا: أنّها تمحو الخطيئة، وتذهب نارها كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «والصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة كما تطفىء الماء النار» [صحيح الترغيب].

ثالثًا: أنّها وقاية من النار كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «فاتقوا النّار، ولو بشق تمرة».

رابعًا: أنّ المتصدق في ظل صدقته يوم القيامة كما في حديث عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: «كل امرىء في ظل صدقته، حتى يقضى بين الناس».

خامساً: أن الله يضاعف للمتصدق أجره كما في قوله عز وجل: {إِنَّ الْمُصَّدِّقِين  َ وَالْمُصَّدِّقَ  اتِ وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ}

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مصافة الصبي في الصلاة

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:

البلوغ ليس شرطاً لمصافة الصبي في صلاة النفل، فمثلاً لو صلى ناسٌ جماعة في قيام رمضان وكان خلف الصف رجلٌ بالغ وصبي، فإن هذه المصافة صحيحة؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم صلى بـأنس بن مالك، فوقف أنس ويتيم وراء النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم. (فتاوى نور على الدرب شريط رقم [266])

 وسئل الشيخ ابن باز:
 إذا أم رجل صبيين فأكثر، فهل يجعلهما خلفه أو عن يمينه، وهل البلوغ شرط لمصافة الصبي؟

ج: المشروع في هذا أن يجعلهما خلفه كالمكلفين إذا كانا قد بلغا سبعًا فأكثر، وهكذا لو كان صبي ومكلف يجعلهما خلفه؛ لأن النبي ﷺ صلى بأنس واليتيم وجعلهما خلفه لما زار النبي ﷺ جدة أنس، وهكذا لما صف معه جابر وجبار من الأنصار جعلهما خلفه.
أما الواحد فإنه يكون عن يمينه، سواء أكان رجلًا أو صبيًا؛ لأن النبي ﷺ لما صف معه ابن عباس في صلاة الليل عن يساره أداره عن يمينه.

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

زكاة الذهب المستعمل 

قال ابن رجب عن أحاديث وجوب زكاته ونفي وجوبه:

"‏وفي المسألة أحاديث من الطرفين، لا يثبت منها شيء مرفوع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم". (‏مجموع رسائله 2/708)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

اللهم احفظنا بحفظك
 واحم بلادنا وحدودنا وبلاد المسلمين

اللهم جنبنا الوباء والغلاء والزنا والربا وشر الأعداء وأهل الأهواء، واكفنا شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أهمية العناية بالدليل العقلي مع النقلي

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
لهذا أنا أحثُّ الطلبة على أن يكون لديهم علم بالتعليل الذي هو الدليل العقلي؛ من أجل إقناع المجادلين، ولا تظن أن كل الناس مسلمون لقضاء الله الشرعي؛ لأن قضاء الله الكوني كل مستسلم له {وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا} فهذا هو السجود الكوني.

وكثير من الناس لا يسلِّم لقضاء الله الشرعي، أو لا يطمئن -على الأقل- إلا بما يسنده من الدليل العقلي. 

فأنا أحث طلبة العلم على معرفة أسرار الشريعة وحكمها، ليزدادوا إيمانا بها، وليقنعوا غيرهم بما تقتضيه أدلتها من الأحكام الشرعية. (فتح ذي الجلال والإكرام 417/11)

 ويقابل هؤلاء من يقصر في معرفة النصوص الشرعية، ولا يميز صحيحها من ضعيفها، مع أنها الأصل في الاستدلال والاحتجاج.

وكلاهما مهم، والحاجة ماسة للجمع بينهما. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حالة لا تجب الكفارة فيها في اليمين 

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الإنسان إذا حلف بالله على شيء معتقداً أنه كما حلف ثم تبين أنه على خلاف اعتقاده فإنه لا إثم عليه ولا كفارة عليه .

مثال ذلك ، لو قال : فلان سيقدم غداً وهو متأكد يقول : إني متأكد والله ليقدمن غداً ، قال ذلك بناءً على ظنه ثم لم يقدم فلا كفارة عليه ، لأنه حلف على غالب ظنه. 

ولذلك أقر النبي*صلى الله*عليه وسلم الرجل الذي قال : والله ما بين لا بيتها أهل بيت أفقر منه ، يعني مابين لابتي المدينة أهل بيت أفقر منه ، مع أن هذا الرجل لم يأت على كل البيوت يفتش فيها ، لكن حلف على غالب ظنه فأقره النبي**على ذلك . (شرح رياض الصالحين 6/193) 

 لكن ينبغي عدم الإكثار من الحلف، وألا يحلف إلا عند غلبة الظن الظاهرة. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

أقسام الناس في الصلاة 

 قسمهم ابن القيم إلى خمسة أقسام:
القسم الأول: معاقب. 
والثاني: محاسب. 
والثالث: مكفر عنه. 
والرابع: مثاب. 
والخامس: مقرب من ربه، لأن له نصيباً ممن جعلت قرة عينه في الصلاة، فمن قرت عينه بصلاته في الدنيا قرت عينه بقربه من ربه عز وجل في الآخرة.

وقد فصل هذه الأقسام بقوله:

أولها: مرتبة الظالم لنفسه المفرط، وهو الذي انتقص من وضوئها ومواقيتها وحدودها وأركانها.

الثاني: من يحافظ على مواقيتها وحدودها وأركانها الظاهرة ووضوئها، لكن قد ضيع مجاهدة نفسه في الوسوسة، فذهب مع الوساوس والأفكار.

الثالث: من حافظ على حدودها وأركانها وجاهد نفسه في دفع الوساوس والأفكار، فهو مشغول بمجاهدة عدوه لئلا يسرق صلاته، فهو في صلاة وجهاد.

الرابع: من إذا قام إلى الصلاة أكمل حقوقها وأركانها وحدودها واستغرق قلبه مراعاة حدودها وحقوقها، لئلا يضيع شيئاً منها، بل همه كله مصروف إلى إقامتها كما ينبغي وإكمالها واتمامها، قد استغرق قلبه شأن الصلاة وعبودية ربه تبارك وتعالى فيها.

الخامس: من إذا قام إلى الصلاة قام إليها كذلك، ولكن مع هذا قد أخذ قلبه ووضعه بين يدي ربه عز وجل ناظراً بقبله إليه، مراقباً له، ممتلئاً من محبته وعظمته، كأنه يراه ويشاهده، وقد اضمحلت تلك الوساوس والخطوات وارتفعت حجبها بينه وبين ربه. 

فهذا بينه وبين غيره في الصلاة أفضل وأعظم مما بين السماء والأرض، وهذا في صلاته مشغول بربه عز وجل قرير العين به. (الوابل الصيب ص40 وما بعدها)

خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مكتوب عند الله في الكاذبين! 

 مع سهولة النشر وتعدد وسائل الأخبار في برامج التواصل، صار البعض يستسهل الكذب ونشره، ونقل الإشاعات من غير تثبت، وقد يقترن بها الإضرار بالآخرين في سمعتهم أو أعراضهم. 

ومن نقل كل ما بلغه من غير تثبت فإنه غالباً يقع في الكذب، ففي صحيح مسلم عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كفى بالمرء كذباً أن يحدث بكل ما سمع) 

 وفي صحيح مسلم: (*وما يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب، حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا*)

قال ابن تيمية:
الكذب على الشخص حرام كله، سواء كان الرجل مسلماً أو كافراً، براً أو فاجراً، لكن الافتراء على المؤمن أشد. 

وفي الحديث الصحيح لما {سئل عن الغيبة فقال: هي ذكرك أخاك بما يكره قيل: يا رسول الله: أرأيت إن كان في أخي ما أقول؟ قال: إن كان فيه ما تقول فقد اغتبته، وإن لم يكن فيه ما تقول فقد بهته} 

بين صلى الله عليه وسلم الفرق بين الغيبة والبهتان، وأن الكذب عليه بهت له، كما قال سبحانه: {ولولا إذ سمعتموه قلتم ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم} (مجموع الفتاوى 223/28)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

جميع دروس الشيخ: 
محمد بن عثيمين 
*في ٥٤٤٦ شريطا*
 عمل مميز مفهرس ومبوب

‏⁦ bit.ly/24Sizol

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
الكاهن هو الذي يخبر عن المغيبات في المستقبل وإذا أتاه الإنسان فله ثلاث حالات :

الحالة الأولى : أن يأتيه يسأله ولا يصدقه فهذا ثبت في صحيح مسلم أنه لا تقبل له صلاة أربعين يوماً .

الحالة الثانية : أن يأتيه يسأله ويصدقه فهذا كافر لقوله  : ( من أتى كاهناً فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد ) ووجه كفره أن تصديقه إياه يتضمن تكذيب قول الله جلا وعلا : ( قل لا يعلم من في السموات والأرض الغيب إلا الله ).

الحالة الثالثة : أن يسأل الكاهن ليكذبه ، وإنما يسأله اختباراً فهذا لا بأس به ، وقد سأل النبي  ابن صياد عما أضمر له فقال : الدخ يعني الدخان فقال له النبي  : ( اخسأ فلن تعدو قدرك ) .

فإذا سأله ليفضحه ويكشف كذبه وحاله للناس ، فإن ذلك لا بأس به ، بل قد يكون محموداً مطلوباً لما في ذلك من إبطال الباطل . (شرح رياض الصالحين 84/4)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من صيغ الصلاة على رسول الله 

 فائدة: قال ابن عثيمين: ‎العبادات الواردة على وجوهٍ متنوِّعة تُفعل مرَّة على وجهٍ، ومرَّة على الوجه الآخر، ليتحقَّقَ فِعْلُ السُّنَّةِ على الوجهين، فلا يُمكن أن تبقى السُّنَّةُ حيَّة إلا إذا كُنَّا نعمل بهذا مرَّة وبهذا مرَّة، ولأن الإِنسان إذا عَمِلَ بهذا وبهذا صار قلبُه حاضراً عند أداء السُّنَّة. (‎الشرح الممتع 3/29-31)
*

 الصفة الأولى: (اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما صليتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد،اللهمَّ بارِك على محمَّد وعلى آل محمَّد، كما باركتَ على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد). متفق عليه.

 الصفة الثانية: (اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ) رواه مسلم. 

 الصفة الثالثة: (اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمَّد وأزواجه وذُريَّته، كما صليتَ على آل إبراهيم، وبارِك على محمَّد وأزواجه وذُريَّته، كما باركتَ على آل إبراهيم؛ إنَّك حميدٌ مجيد).رواه البخاري، ولمسلم نحوه.


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

متى يحصل كمال أثر الذكر والورد؟ 

 قال ابن حجر:
 إنما يحصل النفع بهذه الآيات والكلمات، لمن صفى قلبه من الكدر، وأخلص في التوبة، وندم على ما فرّط فيه وفرَط منه.

وإلا فإذا غلبت أسباب الداء على أسباب الدواء، ربما بطل نفع الأدوية. (بذل الماعون ص171) 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

اختبر معلوماتك الفقهية، من كتاب: "أحكام فقهية مسائل منتخبة من كتب وأقوال أهل العلم"

تأليف: د. نايف اليحيى

بعد الاختبار تظهر لك النتيجة 

https://forms.gle/ekGr4hBrgAaL2FAKA


رابط تحميل الكتاب

https://t.me/fiiqh/1618

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أسباب الثبات عند الأزمات

----------


## فوائد فقهية

ليلة النصف من شعبان 

 قال زيد بن أسلم: ما أدركنا أحداً من مشيختنا ولا فقهائنا يلتفتون إلى النصف من شعبان، ولم ندرك أحداً منهم يذكر حديث مكحول، ولا يرون لها فضلاً على ما سواها من الليالي. 

قال الحافظ ابن دحية: قال أهل التعديل والتجريح: ليس في حديث النصف من شعبان حديث يصح. (الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث لأبي شامة ص 33). 


 قال ابن رجب: وفي فضل ليلة نصف شعبان أحاديث متعددة، وقد اختُلف فيها، فضعفها الأكثرون. (لطائف المعارف ص136)*

 قال النجم الغيطي في صفة إحياء ليلة النصف من شعبان بجماعة: إنه قد أنكر ذلك أكثر العلماء من أهل الحجاز، منهم عطاء وابن أبي مليكة، وفقهاء المدينة وأصحاب مالك، وقالوا: ذلك كله بدعة، ولم يثبت في قيامها جماعة شيء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه. (السنن والمبتدعات للشقيري ص 144)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

الصوم بعد انتصاف شعبان

 ثبت في الصحيحين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكثر من الصيام في شعبان، ويصومه كله إلا قليلا. 

 وأما حديث: (إذا انتصف شعبان فلا تصوموا)، فقد ضعفه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي، وأحمد وأبو زرعة الرازي والأثرم. 

وقال الأثرم: الأحاديث كلها تخالفه، يشير إلى أحاديث صيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شعبان كله ووصله برمضان، ونهيه عن التقدم على رمضان بيومين، فصار الحديث حينئذ شاذا مخالفا للأحاديث الصحيحة. (لطائف المعارف ص135)

ولذا لا بأس من الصيام بعد انتصاف شعبان، ومن كان عليه قضاء من رمضان فيجب المبادرة به قبل رمضان. 


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

"من حفظ بصره، أورثه الله نوراً في بصيرته". (تفسير ابن كثير 42/6)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

مجالس تورث الندامة في الآخرة 

 في جلستك، وفي المشاهد والبرامج التي تتابعها عبر الجوال والشاشة تذكر قول ربنا سبحانه: 

(وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين) 

 قال الشيخ السعدي: المراد بالخوض في آيات الله: التكلم بما يخالف الحق، من تحسين المقالات الباطلة، والدعوة إليها، ومدح أهلها. 

ثم قال:*(وإما ينسينك الشيطان)*أي: بأن جلست معهم، على وجه النسيان والغفلة.*

(فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين)*يشمل الخائضين بالباطل، وكل متكلم بمحرم، أو فاعل لمحرم، فإنه يحرم الجلوس والحضور عند حضور المنكر، الذي لا يقدر على إزالته. (تفسير السعدي ص483)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قال الرملي:
يتعدد القيراط بتعدد الجنائز وإن اتحدت الصلاة عليها، لأن الشارع ربط القيراط بوصف وهو حاصل في كل ميت، فلا فرق بين أن يحصل دفعة أو دفعات. (فتاوى الرملي 45/2)، وبمثله قال في الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني (295/1)

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قناة صوى وكوى

فيها فوائد ومسائل منتقاة، مصممة في صور جذابة مناسبة للنشر في حالة الواتس وغيرها من برامج التواصل


https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE-6KZcuBqhPhGnPbw

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من مقاصد الجمعة الاجتماع العام لها، وهذا لا يتحقق في البيوت، وقد نص كثير من الفقهاء على أنها لا تتعدد في جوامع البلد إلا عند الحاجة، فكيف يقال بتعددها في كل بيت!

ففعلها في البيوت خطأ، بل تصلى ظهراً أربع ركعات.

----------


## فوائد فقهية

"من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين" 

 من المهم للمسلم أن يتفقه في دينه وأن يتعلم أحكام عباداته ومعاملاته، وهذه كتب سهلة مختصرة واضحة المعاني مناسبة للقراءة، لو خصصت كل يوم خمس صفحات لانتهيت من الكتاب في شهرين:

1- الفقه الميسر: إعداد نخبة من أهل العلم، أصدره مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف. 

http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2555

2- فقه العبادات للشيخ: محمد ابن عثيمين، طبعته دار: مدار الوطن

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=87&book=4775

3- المختصر في العبادات للشيخ: د. خالد المشيقح، طبعته مكتبة الرشد

http://majles.alukah.net/t87134/

المختصر في المعاملات 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=102&book=12327

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أعظم ما يجب العناية به مسائل التوحيد، وقد سماه بعض العلماء "الفقه الأكبر" لأهميته وتأكد بذل الوقت في تعلمه ومعرفته.

 قال ابن رجب:
من أسباب المغفرة: التوحيد، وهو السبب الأعظم، فمن فقده فقد المغفرة، ومن جاء به، فقد أتى بأعظم أسباب المغفرة، قال
تعالى: {إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء}  (جامع العلوم والحكم 1175/3)

 وهذا كتاب مفيد حوى كثيراً من مسائل العقيدة: 

"أصول الإيمان في ضوء الكتاب والسنة"
اشترك في تأليفه مجموعة من العلماء 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=1&book=12690

 وهنا مختصر مشجر مفيد للكتاب

https://www.alukah.net/library/0/72109/


 وهذا شرح صوتي مختصر للشيخ ابن عثيمين 




وهنا شرح أوسع له

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...ydcqnj7_c4NW-f


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر التلقرام:
http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من صيغ الاستغفار الواردة في السنة 

 (أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه)  

 عن ابن عمر قال: 
إنْ كنَّا لنعدُّ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المجلس يقول: ( رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ) مائة مرة. 

 (أستغفر الله أستغفر الله) 

 قال خباب: يا رسول الله كيف نستغفر؟ قال: (قولوا: اللهم اغفر لنا، وارحمنا، وتب علينا، إنك أنت التواب الرحيم) 

 سيد الاستغفار: (اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت، خلقتني وأنا عبدك، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي، وأبوء بذنبي، فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلى أنت)

من قالها من النهار موقنا بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة، ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقن بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة. رواه البخاري. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

من أهم الفقه العناية بفقه الفرائض، والعناية بفقه المواسم التي تتنزل فيها الرحمات، ومن تعظيمها الاستعداد الروحي والعلمي لها

وهذه كتب مختصرة مفيدة في فقه الصيام

 مختصر فتاوي الشيخ ابن عثيمين في الصيام 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=97&book=8765


 مختصر كتاب الصيام من الشرح الممتع للشيخ ابن عثيمين

https://cutt.us/I0oOd


 ملخص أحكام الصوم

http://bit.ly/1t36lOl


 ومن أراد التوسع في المسائل فعليه بكتاب: (الجامع لأحكام الصيام) تأليف: الشيخ د.خالد المشيقح 

وهذا الكتاب طبعته مكتبة الرشد. 

 أحاديث الصيام أحكام وآداب للشيخ: عبد الله الفوزان  


http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2023 

ولو جمع الشخص أسرته وكان لهم قراءة يومية في أحد هذه الكتب. 

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

قضاء السنن إذا فاتت

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين :

العبادة*المؤقتة*  إذا*فاتت*عن وقتها لعُذر فإنها*تُقضى ، أما*العبادة*المر  بوطة بسبب فإنه*إذا*زال سببُها لا تُقضى ..

ومن ذلك سنة الوضوء مثلاً :*إذا*توضأ الإنسان*فإنه*من السنة*أن*يُصليَ ركعتين ، فإذا*نسي ولم يذكُر إلاَّ بعد مُدة طويلة سقطت عنه ،

 وكذلك*إذا*دخل المسجد وجلس ناسياً ولم يذكر إلا بعد مُدة طويلة ، فإن*تحية المسجد تسقُط عنه ؛ لأن*المقرون بسبب لابد*أن*يكون مُوالياً للسبب ، فإن*فُصل بينهما سقط. (شرح رياض الصالحين - باب المحافظة على الأعمال) 

وهذا إذا تركَها لعُذر، كالنسيان والنوم، والانشغال بما هو أهم، أمَّا إذا تركها عمدًا حتى فات وقتُها، فإنه لا يقضيها، ولو قضاها لم تصحَّ منه راتبةً؛ وذلك لأنَّ الرواتب عبادات مؤقَّتة، والعبادات المؤقتة إذا تعمَّد الإنسان إخراجها عن وقتها لم تُقبل منه. (الشرح الممتع 4/72- 74).

 والقول بقضاء السنن الرواتب مذهب الشافعية والحنابلة، ورجحه ابن تيمية وابن القيم. (ينظر: روضة الطالبين 337/1، الفتاوى الكبرى 5/345)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

خصائص سنة الفجر

 قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين:
وتختص هاتان الركعتان ـ أعني ركعتي الفجر بأمور:

أولا: مشروعيتهما في السفر والحضر.

ثانيا: ثوابهما؛ بأنهما خير من الدنيا وما فيها.

ثالثا: أنه يسن تخفيفهما، فخففهما بقدر ما تستطيع، لكن بشرط أن لا تخل بواجب.

رابعا: أن يقرأ في الركعة الأولى بـ: {قل ياأيها الكافرون}، وفي الثانية: بـ: {قل هو الله أحد} 

أو في الأولى: {قولوا آمنا بالله} [ البقرة: 136]، وفي الثانية: {قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا}

خامسا: أنه يسن بعدهما الاضطجاع على الجنب الأيمن، وأصح ما قيل في هذا: ما اختاره ابن تيمية، وهو التفصيل، فيكون سنة لمن يقوم الليل؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى أن يستريح، ولكن إذا كان من الذين إذا وضع جنبه على الأرض نام؛ فإنه لا يسن له هذا. (ملخص من الشرح الممتع 70/4)

 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

البعض يتساهل ويصلي وحده في البيت، مع وجود أولاده أو زوجته، ويفرط في فضل الجماعة. 

قال النووي:
قال أصحابنا: أقل الجماعة اثنان إمام ومأموم، فإذا صلى رجل برجل أو بامرأة، أو أمته أو بنته أو غيرهم، حصلت لهما فضيلة الجماعة، التي هي خمس أو سبع وعشرون درجة، وهذا لا خلاف فيه، ونقل الشيخ أبو حامد وغيره فيه الإجماع. (المجموع 196/1)

خدمة فوائد فقهية في التلقرام

http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------


## فوائد فقهية

حكم تقدم رمضان بالصيام ومتى يجوز

 في الصحيحين: (لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم، أو يومين إلا رجلا كان يصوم صوما فليصمه)  

 قال البغوي: والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم، كرهوا استقبال شهر رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين، إلا أن يوافق صوما كان يصومه رجل، أو صامه عن قضاء، أو نذر عليه. (شرح السنة 237/6) 

 وبوب أبو داود: "باب كراهية صوم يوم الشك" وأورد حديث عمار: (من صام هذا اليوم، فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم). 

قال ابن المنذر: فغير جائز صوم يوم الشك، ولا يجوز أن يتقدم صوم رمضان بيوم ولا يومين، إلا أن يوافق ذلك صوما كان يصومه المرء. (الإقناع 191/1) 

 ومن كان عليه قضاء فيجب أن يبادر به وأن يصومه ولو كان في يوم الشك.  


 خدمة "فوائد فقهية" للاشتراك عبر الواتساب 
00966576830389
وعبر التلقرام 
‏http://cutt.us/Fn5J8

----------

